# Light Harmonic GEEK



## Supperconductor

I can't believe there isn't a thread already about this one:
   
  http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/gavn8r/geek-a-new-usb-awesomifier-for-headphones
   
  If there is, I just suck at searching...


----------



## TIMITS

This project has only been up for 5 days and already the cheaper pledges have gone.  I managed to get in for $159 so not so bad.  The rrp for when it is released in January 2014 is $299.  It looks like a great option as it supports higher definition formats like DXD and DSD.


----------



## Supperconductor

I got in at $139 and was surprised there isn't a huge buzz about it here already. I was about to purchase and upgrade for my iBasso D10 when I stumbled upon the kickstarter project. I'm hoping it has enough current to drive my HD-600's or I'll have to consider getting another more suitable pair of headphones for pairing with the GEEK. I'm going to be using it at the office. Also, direct/integer support with Audirvana Plus is a must have feature for me. Audirvana elevated the performance of my iBasso D10 quite a bit.


----------



## Larry Ho

Hi, superconductor
   
  Thanks for starting this thread. And I would love to know what type of headphone amp you think that will fit your headphone?
   
  Thanks,
   
  Larry Ho/ Light Harmonic


----------



## fuzzyash

just found it today
   
  here's their blog also
http://mustgeekout.blogspot.nl/2013/08/geek-vs-others.html
   
  edit: the one thing thats noticeable is their 4 ohm impedence
  not quite low enough for some iems
  vs the microstreamer which has 0.5 ohm impedence


----------



## TIMITS

Hi Larry,
   
  Thanks for dropping in.  I'd also like to know what headphone / earphone impedance range the Geek will handle.
   
  Also you might want to check out the http://www.head-fi.org/a/terms-of-service as there are fairly strict Member of Trade rules and I wouldn't want to cause trouble by asking you a question that may be inappropriate.


----------



## Larry Ho

Yes. I will answer the technical related questions here... 
   
  For output impedance, we have several design thoughts:
   
  First of all, we need to make GEEK sound nice when pairing with low-Z headphones, e.g. 30ohm around.
  Second, we need to take care of high-Z headphone as well... e.g. 300Ohm Sennheiser HD series.
  Third, we hope to follow the gold ratio rule of thumb, I know not everyone agree on this, the output Z of GEEK and input Z of Headphone 
  ratio should be around 1:7 ~ 1:8...
   
  So 4 ohm is the value we came out. But we will continue to experience more with more headphones to see what is the best value.
   
  IMHO, output Z is not always the lower the better... 
   
  Larry


----------



## cstory

I signed up yesterday so I am looking forward to this product. If it can sound better than the Meridian and decode DSD, it would definitely be a winner. Although the GEEK is cheap, it will be quite expensive for me because I will want to get a dedicated computer as my music server and a good A-D to archive some of my LP's in DSD.  Good luck in getting the GEEK to production. Chuck


----------



## TIMITS

Some more specifications listed here: http://mustgeekout.blogspot.nl/2013/08/geek-vs-others.html compared to the DragonFly and Meridian Explorer.


----------



## bhazard

Backed it. Would have loved to have gotten in at $99, but $159 is still a decent deal.
   
  If it works well on my android devices.... well then that's just awesome. Not awesome enough to power an HE-500, or have pre-outs to a separate amp it seems, but still awesome.


----------



## Supperconductor

Quote: 





larry ho said:


> Hi, superconductor
> 
> Thanks for starting this thread. And I would love to know what type of headphone amp you think that will fit your headphone?
> 
> ...


 
  Something with lots of current 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 should do nicely. I'm using an HD-600 now but seriously considering a planar magnetic type, HIFIMAN HE-500 or the new Mr. Speakers Mad Dog Alpha. Yeah, I realize I'm probably asking too much from a portable amp, but this is going to primarily for office use.


----------



## yungyaw

Hi, it's good to know that Larry is in the house! 
   
  Supperconductor, I have searched for post about GEEK a few days ago and I got nothing. But suddenly today I see people start talking about it in head-fi. I just came from another thread (http://www.head-fi.org/t/677972/new-dac-amp-on-kickstarter-the-geek). I'm one of the backers too. So lucky that I manage to slot into the $139 category, but because I'm living outside of US, I need to top up $20 and take makes my pledge to $159, but I'm still very happy for it.


----------



## David Chavez

Does it supports 300ohm headphones?  And if its possible to bypass the amp to make one of the 3.5mm inputs a lineout?


----------



## rdsu

david chavez said:


> Does it supports 300ohm headphones?  And if its possible to bypass the amp to make one of the 3.5mm inputs a lineout?



Yes to both...


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

Quote: 





rdsu said:


> Yes to both...


 
   
  This will be interesting....


----------



## rdsu

m-i-c-k-e-y said:


> This will be interesting....



I really hope so!!!


----------



## yungyaw

Great new for those who have power hungry headphones, now you can get super-power version of GEEK! Just check out the latest update here: http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/gavn8r/geek-a-new-usb-awesomifier-for-headphones/posts/579920 .


----------



## yungyaw

A nice article at AudiophileReview.com. http://mustgeekout.blogspot.com/2013/08/geeking-out-on-audiophilereviewcom.html
   
  Make sure you read the comments on audiophilereview's article too. Awesome thinking!


----------



## rdsu

Some more info about it...

*Measuring Geek*


----------



## FraGGleR

Got in at the $159 level.  Very excited.  I have an HRT MicroStreamer, which is very, very good for the price and the size.  The GEEK looks to be only a slight bit bigger, but with gobs more functionality.  The added power options is cool, but for me, I won't be using my full sized headphones when I want to use something this small (coffee shop or airplane listening with my laptop or phone if compatible).


----------



## TIMITS

So the latest offers are two more powerful amplifier models: the Super-Geek and the Super-Duper-Geek with the most powerful topping out at 1000 mw.  At this stage there doesn't appear to be any comment on how this will affect the type of headphones / earphones chosen.  I will primarily be listening with IEMs but I also have a modified Fostex RP50 which likes moar power so the Super-Duper-Geek looks like a good option.  The only thing that I'm concerned about is will the increased power cause problems with the IEMs and easily selecting volume?


----------



## FraGGleR

timits said:


> So the latest offers are two more powerful amplifier models: the Super-Geek and the Super-Duper-Geek with the most powerful topping out at 1000 mw.  At this stage there doesn't appear to be any comment on how this will affect the type of headphones / earphones chosen.  I will primarily be listening with IEMs but I also have a modified Fostex RP50 which likes moar power so the Super-Duper-Geek looks like a good option.  The only thing that I'm concerned about is will the increased power cause problems with the IEMs and easily selecting volume?




You don't need that much power for the T50RPs, even heavily modded ones. I wouldn't go more than Super if you had too.


----------



## vic2vic

Any idea if the standard GEEK will be able to drive the HD600, or if it would be advisable to upgrade to the Super-Geek ?


----------



## rdsu

Quote: 





vic2vic said:


> Any idea if the standard GEEK will be able to drive the HD600, or if it would be advisable to upgrade to the Super-Geek ?


 

 From Larry Ho (http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/gavn8r/geek-a-new-usb-awesomifier-for-headphones/posts/579920#comments),
  Quote: 





> Sennheiser HD550/600/650: You have wide range to choose. Three versions of GEEK all will do. If I were you, I will choose Super GEEK or Super-Duper GEEK for more flexibility.


----------



## rbf1138

If my primary use for the GEEK would be for IEMs, I should be fine with just the one power upgrade (Super) right? I have the HRT Microstreamer right now, will this be a better piece of kit, or just a sidestep? Additionally, I use a Headstage Arrow as my amp with the Microstreamer.


----------



## FraGGleR

rbf1138 said:


> If my primary use for the GEEK would be for IEMs, I should be fine with just the one power upgrade (Super) right? I have the HRT Microstreamer right now, will this be a better piece of kit, or just a sidestep? Additionally, I use a Headstage Arrow as my amp with the Microstreamer.



If primarily for IEM s, the basic GEEK is more than enough. Impossible to really tell if it is an upgrade or a sidestep from the Microstreamer until someone has heard both, but it will have more power even on the base model, will be able to do 24/192 and DSD, and for me, having volume control buttons is huge.


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

Biggest news for me...the Output impedance is officially at 0.47 ohms.


----------



## sukeladis

me too,Audirvana elevated the performance of my iBasso D10 quite a bit. thank you


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

Ok just backed it up for a Super-GEEK. (cross fingers)


----------



## Supperconductor

Added funds for Supper Dupper version.


----------



## TIMITS

Upped my contribution to Super Geek.  Looking forward to a nice surprise in the mail hopefully in January.


----------



## Slowfade

Pitched in for the Super-Duper. Looking forward to trying it out with my HE-500's and the Senn HD-600's. Can't wait to get mine.


----------



## Mackem

Hmm. I currently have Zero Audio Carbo Basso IEMs and was thinking of getting something along the lines of the Sennheiser HD558 or perhaps the Audio Technica A900X, but not sure which 'level' / version of the Geek I'd need? Obviously I'd like a bit of flexibility if I was to upgrade but I'm not sure whether putting down the money for the super-duper version would be a good idea when I may not use it to its full potential?
   
  Advice please?


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

I'll try to paste relevant information from the product site... 
   
  Here is Gavin's rule of thumb on GEEK selection:
   

[size=inherit] [size=inherit] [size=inherit] [size=inherit]



[/size]
   [size=inherit]  Creator [size=inherit]Gavin Fish [size=inherit]4 days ago[/size][/size]  Here's my rule of thumb. This is not a hard and fast rule... and everybody will have their own opinion. But this is what I go by.

 "Low" impedance headphones/earphones— < 60 Ω: I suggest Geek (450 mW @ 16 Ω) 
 "Mid" impedance headphones/earphones— 60 Ω to 299 Ω: I suggest Super Geek (720 mW @ 16 Ω) 
 "High" impedance headphones/earphones— 300 Ω and above: I suggest Super-Duper Geek (1000 mW @ 16 Ω)

[/size]
[/size]
[/size]
[/size]   
  On IEMs...
   

[size=inherit] [size=inherit] [size=inherit] [size=inherit]



[/size]
   [size=inherit]  Creator [size=inherit]Gavin Fish [size=inherit]4 days ago[/size][/size]  With low impedance 'phones, like IEM's, You're better off with Geek. The reason I say this is because as you attenuate the volume down digitally, you lose one bit of dynamic compression for every -6 dB of attenuation. With the efficiency of your IEM's, you'll have to attenuate WAY down in order to use them with Super Geek or Super-Duper Geek.

[/size]
[/size]
[/size]
[/size]   
  for HD800 / 300ohm Headphones...

[size=inherit] [size=inherit] [size=inherit] [size=inherit]



[/size]
   [size=inherit]  [size=inherit]Larry Ho [size=inherit]1 day ago[/size][/size]  Actually I'm listening to Super Geek now with my HD-800 which is 300Ohm. It sounds sweet.

 So I think Super Geek or Geek will fit you very well.

 Cheers,

 Larry H.

  

[/size]
[/size]
[/size]
[/size]


----------



## bhazard

If you ever want a heavy hitter headphone in the future, just get the Super Duper Geek now. I'd rather have plenty of power on tap for when I need it, instead of not having enough, then paying double for it at retail pricing.
   
  I don't even think there are many portable dac/amps that even hit as much power as the SD Geek has.


----------



## belisk

bhazard said:


> Actually I'm listening to Super Geek now with my HD-800 which is 300Ohm. It sounds sweet.




Not sure if I can take you seriously after seeing you put on the HD800's like that.


----------



## Audio Addict

bhazard said:


> If you ever want a heavy hitter headphone in the future, just get the Super Duper Geek now. I'd rather have plenty of power on tap for when I need it, instead of not having enough, then paying double for it at retail pricing.
> 
> I don't even think there are many portable dac/amps that even hit as much power as the SD Geek has.




I think the issue will be the lost bits if you plan to use with IEMs since they use a digital volume control.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





bhazard said:


> If you ever want a heavy hitter headphone in the future, just get the Super Duper Geek now. I'd rather have plenty of power on tap for when I need it, instead of not having enough, then paying double for it at retail pricing.
> 
> I don't even think there are many portable dac/amps that even hit as much power as the SD Geek has.


 
  Which heavy hitters?  The HE-6?  K1000?  How much power do you think you need?  I feel like posting this link every page because it seems the GEEK, with its power level choices, has brought out more power paranoia than I have seen in quite some time.  Also, to reiterate what Audio Addict said, the more you have to attenuate that power, the worse your sound quality will be if you use more sensitive IEMs and portables (which makes more sense given the GEEK's design).


----------



## bhazard

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> Which heavy hitters?  The HE-6?  K1000?  How much power do you think you need?  I feel like posting this link every page because it seems the GEEK, with its power level choices, has brought out more power paranoia than I have seen in quite some time.  Also, to reiterate what Audio Addict said, the more you have to attenuate that power, the worse your sound quality will be if you use more sensitive IEMs and portables (which makes more sense given the GEEK's design).


 
  I have everything from $10 3580s, to the HE-500. Yes, I need the power, and I'd rather sacrifice SQ on the $10 set than the $700 one. The USB bus only has so much power to give. Do you think it will honestly overpower my HE-500? My speaker amp doesn't, and neither will this.
   
  You also have to think of the value. At the level I got in at, I'm getting the 1000mw version for less than what the regular Geek will be at retail. They haven't announced retail pricing on the higher power versions yet, and they could possibly become significantly more $ than what they initially planned (or less, you never know).
   
  If you think you'll never use a power hungry headphone off it, then yes stick with the regular Geek.


----------



## DannyBai

I also have the HE500's and own the Dragonfly.  I can actually get enough volume using that combo but is way underpowered.  The GEEK already has more than double the power of the DF so not sure if it is all that necessary to go super or duper.  I honestly wouldn't want to depend on either the DF or GEEK to drive the HE500's anyway.


----------



## Currawong

What I want to know is: How the heck do they get that much power out of a USB port? Mind you, I do have a DACPort here and it does do an amazing job, so maybe I don't need to be asking that question.


----------



## CJG888

Why not just get the Geek and add an amp when using orthos? It does, after all, have a line level output...


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





cjg888 said:


> Why not just get the Geek and add an amp when using orthos? It does, after all, have a line level output...


 
  This seems like a great idea., but to each his own.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





bhazard said:


> I have everything from $10 3580s, to the HE-500. Yes, I need the power, and I'd rather sacrifice SQ on the $10 set than the $700 one. The USB bus only has so much power to give. Do you think it will honestly overpower my HE-500? My speaker amp doesn't, and neither will this.
> 
> You also have to think of the value. At the level I got in at, I'm getting the 1000mw version for less than what the regular Geek will be at retail. They haven't announced retail pricing on the higher power versions yet, and they could possibly become significantly more $ than what they initially planned (or less, you never know).
> 
> If you think you'll never use a power hungry headphone off it, then yes stick with the regular Geek.


 
  Again, how much power do you really NEED?  The HE-500s are pretty efficient for orthos, and I found, during my time of ownership, that they didn't really scale up that much with power (at least not as much as some people claimed).  They sounded great out of an amp that maxed out at 200mw into 50ohm, a touch better out of an amp that put out near 2 watts, but that was more due to topology (the more powerful amp was tube-based).
   
  If you want more power, then more power to you   Want is very close to need in this hobby so I can't say you are wrong for yourself.  I just want to make sure that people who are on the fence or don't know the math behind power and loudness have another, more technical resource to help them decide.  Provided an amp provides the power the headphones truly need (based on impedance and sensitivity - either voltage or current), how the headphone sounds will be due to the different topologies and sound character of the amps, not more raw power.  
   
  People really should read through the link I posted.  Very informative and from a well respected headphone amp maker.


----------



## FlySweep

These are some of the specs for the Geek (taken from the product page:
   

   
  ..Is the line-out output impedance correct?
   
  Also.. the third bullet states a varying output voltages on the headphone & line out.. depending on if it's the _Geek_, _Super-Geek_, or _Super-Duper Geek_.  Is this line out Vrms that' associate with each version a fixed value?  If so, it's something that's important to consider if you anticipate using this as a DAC.. I'd like the SD Geek.. but I've an amp that's pretty sensitive to Vrms output it sees from a DAC (in this case, the SD Geek).. 4Vrms may be too high.. so hopefully, it's (accurately) adjustable.


----------



## Explorer

I wish I knew it worked with tablets. Debating if I should cancel my order. I rarely use my laptop.


----------



## Audio Addict

explorer said:


> I wish I knew it worked with tablets. Debating if I should cancel my order. I rarely use my laptop.




It needs power and in early comments in kickstarter it did not sound like a tablet could power it. That even assumed the tablet was outputting audio through its micro USB, which does not appear to be standardized with Android devices.


----------



## FraGGleR

explorer said:


> I wish I knew it worked with tablets. Debating if I should cancel my order. I rarely use my laptop.


 
  
 It was tested with an iPad + CCK.  It worked, but external power was necessary.  No word on Android, which is a mess as far as consistency of USB audio implementation.  Most likely the GEEK will draw too much power.


----------



## pearljam50000

Damn i missed the 99$ stage,and I can't afford anything over 99$ so i'm doomed,i guess i'll have to keep using my laptop's crappy sound card


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

Well you've got 4 days to save additional 60$ (that's 15$ a day).


----------



## superachromat

Just wonder if the Geek or its variants are able to hoop up with external electricity supply?


----------



## yungyaw

superachromat said:


> Just wonder if the Geek or its variants are able to hoop up with external electricity supply?


 
  
 According to Larry, yes! You can use something like this:
  
 http://www.sears.com/apricorn-usb-power-adapter-y-cable-ausb-y/p-00323550000P?sid=IDx01192011x000001&kpid=00323550000&kispla=00323550000P


----------



## Audio Addict

yungyaw said:


> According to Larry, yes! You can use something like this:
> 
> http://www.sears.com/apricorn-usb-power-adapter-y-cable-ausb-y/p-00323550000P?sid=IDx01192011x000001&kpid=00323550000&kispla=00323550000P


 
  
 If you really wanted to try something try this:
  
 http://www.ifi-audio.com/en/iUSB.html
  
 I use it with my PWD.


----------



## vincent215

I ordered 2 geeks, and which one should I get?
 I plan to use one as a dac, connected to a desktop amp, and one for everything else that I plan to use: IEM, Sen HD650/800 and Alpha Dog.


----------



## Wyd4

I currently use an iMod with an e12 Amp.
 For my desktop/work setup I use an AudioGD 15.32.
  
 I would be wanting to get the SuperDuper Geek to replace the AudioGD at work to power my Mad Dog's and in turn my Alpha Dogs once they are released.
  
 Obviously the Geek wont compare to the AudioGD for pure power, however how close to the e12 would it be, given the t50rp's are 50ohm phones?
  
 Also I have looked around for the sonic characteristics of the TI DAC however I come up empty.  How does it sound?
  
 Thanks.
  
 Scott


----------



## juggos

fraggler said:


> It was tested with an iPad + CCK.  It worked, but external power was necessary.  No word on Android, which is a mess as far as consistency of USB audio implementation.  Most likely the GEEK will draw too much power.


 
  
 The officially announced it will work with Android in their latest update. Even more excited now.

 Also if anyone in Toronto (or even Canada) wants to jump in on a lower bracket, I got in at the $139 bracket and I can always add to my order. It's $20 to ship regardless of how many units you order so we will also split the shipping costs. PM me if interested!


----------



## FraGGleR

juggos said:


> The officially announced it will work with Android in their latest update. Even more excited now.
> 
> Also if anyone in Toronto (or even Canada) wants to jump in on a lower bracket, I got in at the $139 bracket and I can always add to my order. It's $20 to ship regardless of how many units you order so we will also split the shipping costs. PM me if interested!


 
  
 They got it to work with a single phone.  I wouldn't get too excited until more handsets and tablets are tested.  Android USB audio is very iffy.  I will be very happy if it works with my Note II, but have learned to temper my excitement.


----------



## xFairyxTailx

I was able to get in at the $119 price in the US.  Now I'm just debating whether or not I should add $30 to my pledge since I plan on getting a high impedance headphone in the future. (I mainly have IEMs with a 50 ohm impedance and a pair of the Shure SRH840.) Anyone think I should go for it?


----------



## FraGGleR

wyd4 said:


> I currently use an iMod with an e12 Amp.
> For my desktop/work setup I use an AudioGD 15.32.
> 
> I would be wanting to get the SuperDuper Geek to replace the AudioGD at work to power my Mad Dog's and in turn my Alpha Dogs once they are released.
> ...


 
 Even the plain GEEK should have enough power for the Mad Dogs.  While the modifications might impact impedance or sensitivity slightly, it shouldn't be far off from the stock which has an impedance of 50ohms and 98db for sensitivity.  You would only need about 16mw to get painfully loud, 150mw to potentially damage your eardrums.
  
 The E12 is able to swing a lot more voltage than any level of GEEK, but it is wasted overhead for Mad Dogs and most other headphones.  
  
 A DAC chipset's sound depends on implementation and output stage.  It would be nearly impossible to tell how something will sound based on just the chip used.


----------



## Wyd4

fraggler said:


> Even the plain GEEK should have enough power for the Mad Dogs.  While the modifications might impact impedance or sensitivity slightly, it shouldn't be far off from the stock which has an impedance of 50ohms and 98db for sensitivity.  You would only need about 16mw to get painfully loud, 150mw to potentially damage your eardrums.
> 
> The E12 is able to swing a lot more voltage than any level of GEEK, but it is wasted overhead for Mad Dogs and most other headphones.
> 
> A DAC chipset's sound depends on implementation and output stage.  It would be nearly impossible to tell how something will sound based on just the chip used.


 
  
 Hi there,

 Thanks.  I may be a little misguided.
 My previous headphones were the LCD2's which seemed to vastly improve the more power you could throw at them even though from an e17 they were painfully loud but lacked substance.
  
 Thanks for the advice.
  
 I think I may order one just to curb my curiosity.


----------



## FraGGleR

wyd4 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Thanks.  I may be a little misguided.
> My previous headphones were the LCD2's which seemed to vastly improve the more power you could throw at them even though from an e17 they were painfully loud but lacked substance.
> ...


 
  
 I think the hard part about all this, is that different amps will sound different due to topology and the quality of the circuit design.  These differences are often reduced down to "synergy" and are basically not measurable.  This makes it hard to determine what about a specific amp makes it better with one pair of headphones or another.  Power is a big factor, but definitely not the only one.
  
 In general, once you have enough power to bring the amp up to painful levels, having additional headroom isn't necessarily going to get you better sound.  Part of it is paranoia on our parts as customers (do I have enough?) and partly the manufacturers (you don't have enough!).  
  
 One thing to consider for orthodynamics is voltage swing, which isn't explicitly addressed in the simple formulas that I posted earlier.  They do want a little more voltage than dynamics.  This is where battery powered amps have an advantage since they can produce a lot more voltage.  There is only so much you can get out of a USB port.  According to the calculator I have, the base model GEEK should still be enough for the Mad Dogs.  The base model is borderline for my HD800s and I am considering the next level for them, however I envision using my GEEK more with IEMs and portables that are much more sensitive and I might lose resolution trying to attenuate all that power.
  
 If you really want to go down the rabbit hole, there is a thread on headfi about power and orthos with a lot of knowledgeable, respected members who have different opinions on the matter.  You will come out of it more informed but possibly more confused 
  
 I like to have the right tool for the job and don't want to succumb to my fears of "do I have enough" so I post info so that people who honestly don't know can make informed decisions.  I am not trying to convert anyone to my philosophy.  More can be better, but "MOAR!" rarely is.  Super Duper GEEK seems to be more MOAR! than more and the GEEK seems to be attracting a lot of people who are getting their first dac/amp.
  
 If you aren't using sensitive headphones, particularly IEMs, a little more headroom won't hurt, though I really think you won't need it at all.


----------



## Audio Addict

It closed with 2146 backers and raised $303,061.
  
 They now have a pre-order price of $179 on their website compared to what they originally indicated was the retail price of $299.
  
http://mustgeekout.com/launch/


----------



## Johnnyhi

So 3 versions and all of them with dual headphone out.... 
 i could use a dedicated line out for the desktop speakers, is the second output a dedicated line out.?


----------



## akarise

I believe one is a combo line out and headphone out.


----------



## carz

Light Harmonic is accepting Geek pre-orders on their website MustGeekOut.com
  
 The current prices are:-
 Normal Geek (450mW - for < 100 ohms impedance Headphones) is priced at $ 199
  (750mW - for 100 to 300 ohms impedance Headphones)    - $249
  (1000mW - for > 300 ohms impedance Headphones)   - $299
  
 You can use the coupon code 'iamageeksfriend' (without the quotes) to get $30 off the current price.
 They are limiting this coupon code to 100 people who use it before midnight on Friday, September 27, 2013


----------



## FraGGleR

> May i request that when you purchase, to input my Kickstarter profile name in the notes field (Add note for seller) at checkout.
> I do get some some freebies from LH for introducing.      My Kickstarter profile name is:   YK
> 
> Many thanks.
> ...


 
  
 I think the point of the referral perks is to introduce new people to the GEEK and personally get them to buy one, not spam a thread on a public forum looking for freebies.


----------



## pearljam50000

I'm waiting for a used one for 120$ or so like the original price was on kickstarter because i can't afford it


----------



## vincent215

Hey guys,
 What geek color do you choose?


----------



## FraGGleR

vincent215 said:


> Hey guys,
> What geek color do you choose?
> 
> Warm regards,
> Vincent.


 
  
 Silver for me, though was tempted by red.


----------



## bhazard

Went with silver and black since it is aluminum, but the red tempted me as well.


----------



## pearljam50000

Wow it went up from 99$ to 199$ now i will never be able to afford it


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

Black, my smartphone, laptop, computer casing are all black.
  
 No silver...no apples...


----------



## vincent215

bhazard said:


> Went with silver and black since it is aluminum, but the red tempted me as well.


 
  
 Oh so aluminum case is only come with silver and black. Other case color is not aluminum?
 Wow, I will prefer black or silver too.


----------



## xFairyxTailx

pearljam50000 said:


> Wow it went up from 99$ to 199$ now i will never be able to afford it




You could always get the Audioengine D1 DAC/AMP on Massdrop. It's $119 excluding shipping.


----------



## xFairyxTailx

vincent215 said:


> Oh so aluminum case is only come with silver and black. Other case color is not aluminum?
> Wow, I will prefer black or silver too.




That'd be very disappointing if that's true; however, I still chose the black version.


----------



## drm870

I chose silver, as I don't like my electronics to be brightly colored. I might have chosen blue had it been a darker tint, though, like navy blue.


----------



## Audio Addict

xfairyxtailx said:


> That'd be very disappointing if that's true; however, I still chose the black version.




I asked Gavin to confirm under the comments for update 17.


----------



## vincent215

Silver mathech with many gears color out there (Schiit, Burson and Apple) gears though


----------



## xFairyxTailx

audio addict said:


> I asked Gavin to confirm under the comments for update 17.




I'll take a look at the comments tomorrow, however if he responds please post his answer on here.


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

Coming from their site:
  

Sample rate indicator LEDs, machined aluminum enclosure in three different colors, with 6" USB cable, driver for PC (plug and play on MAC and Linux)
 they are anodized aluminum. 5 colors to choose from: Black, Silver, Blue, Red, and Limited Edition Green,


----------



## Audio Addict

Gavin responded they are the same cases just different anodizing also as confirmed above.


----------



## rdsu

All the cases are in aluminum!
  
 The only difference is the color...


----------



## xFairyxTailx

That's reassuring, have they posted any specifications yet?


----------



## rdsu

xfairyxtailx said:


> That's reassuring, have they posted any specifications yet?


 
 They already said that, and you can see it at (search for aluminum):
 http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/gavn8r/geek-a-new-usb-awesomifier-for-headphones
  
 They say three different colors, but that was before they also include the red and green versions...


----------



## FraGGleR

xfairyxtailx said:


> That's reassuring, have they posted any specifications yet?


 
  
 Check out their blog for all info released so far.  Lots of measurements.
  
http://mustgeekout.blogspot.com/


----------



## bitlisz

I ordered 2 black Geeks.


----------



## Audio Addict

bitlisz said:


> I ordered 2 black Geeks.


 
  
 What, no one is getting the limited edition Kickstarter Green !!!
  
 Right now I have the Limited Edition Green regular Geek and a Blue Super Duper Geek.  May yet change, though.


----------



## TIMITS

I updated my order for a green Super Geek. Gotta love limited editions.


----------



## juggos

Hey everyone. I'm about to select my geek options and I realised it's still open for add-ons. I got in at the $139 bracket and I'd be willing to order extras if anyone is interested. But we can always figure something out regarding shipping. PM me if interested!


----------



## bitlisz

But my eyes are too sensitive, just as my ears


----------



## uzi

I got in at $119 and a few of my coworkers hopped onto my coattails, so I ended up ordering 8 units -- two of each color (except none green).  There were also two "Super" and one "Super Duper" upgrade in the bunch.  Anyways, I plugged it all in on that BackerKit site, but it seemed that were was no way to associate upgrades with particular colors (one Super should be red, another should be Black, and the Super Duper should be Blue).  I emailed them for help and the guy said he updated things to reflect that, but I didn't see any differences.  Anyone with any thoughts on this?


----------



## FraGGleR

uzi said:


> I got in at $119 and a few of my coworkers hopped onto my coattails, so I ended up ordering 8 units -- two of each color (except none green).  There were also two "Super" and one "Super Duper" upgrade in the bunch.  Anyways, I plugged it all in on that BackerKit site, but it seemed that were was no way to associate upgrades with particular colors (one Super should be red, another should be Black, and the Super Duper should be Blue).  I emailed them for help and the guy said he updated things to reflect that, but I didn't see any differences.  Anyone with any thoughts on this?


 
 Nice.  I didn't make it in until the $159 level.  I wanted to get a regular and a Super, but too expensive to do both.  Wish I knew a $99 level person so I could try to convince them to order a Super for me.  
  
 At any rate.  The GEEK team seems to be pretty responsive (Larry Ho answered some of my questions personally).  I think if you email them directly as well as work with the Backerkit folks, they should have your info in two different places and be able to sort you out when it comes time to deliver.


----------



## sling5s

Anyone know how they sound?  Is it more like Dragonfly, neutral but dry or Meridian, warm and forgiving or HRT Microstreamer, lean and on the bright side?


----------



## Johnnyhi

sling5s said:


> Anyone know how they sound?  Is it more like Dragonfly, neutral but dry or Meridian, warm and forgiving or HRT Microstreamer, lean and on the bright side?


 
 Not out yet... 
 Geek will be covering more than just music... add games and videos to that... 
 I think its safe to say that an entertaining, transparent sound will form part of  it...  
  
 Two more months....


----------



## sling5s

johnnyhi said:


> Not out yet...
> Geek will be covering more than just music... add games and videos to that...
> I think its safe to say that an entertaining, transparent sound will form part of  it...
> 
> Two more months....


 
 Thanks. Was hoping some of those who went to the Canjam @ RAMF had impressions.


----------



## Audio Addict

sling5s said:


> Thanks. Was hoping some of those who went to the Canjam @ RAMF had impressions.


 
  
 I looked for it but never found it.  I did see a post on Facebook by AudioHead / Part-time Audiophile they ran into Gavin in the hallway and he had a Super Duper Geek with him but no real listening impressions.


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

Hifi Zine intervewed Gavin. Some interesting things.
  
http://www.hifizine.com/2013/09/gavin-fish-on-the-geek-and-kickstarter/


----------



## Idsynchrono_24

sling5s said:


> Thanks. Was hoping some of those who went to the Canjam @ RAMF had impressions.




Impressions from the pirates' den suggest that it is, indeed, the real deal Mcsteal; the Valli of USB DACs as one poster put it


----------



## FraGGleR

Anyone at the $99 level feel like helping me get a Super Duper?  I got in at $159 and have a regular ordered, but would like to not go over $200 to get a Super Duper as well.  Want to try both.


----------



## FraGGleR

idsynchrono_24 said:


> Impressions from the pirates' den suggest that it is, indeed, the real deal Mcsteal; the Valli of USB DACs as one poster put it


 
 And that gentleman has access to some of the finest headphone gear made.  Very strong statement.  I plan to get a Vali as well.


----------



## xFairyxTailx

fraggler said:


> Anyone at the $99 level feel like helping me get a Super Duper?  I got in at $159 and have a regular ordered, but would like to not go over $200 to get a Super Duper as well.  Want to try both.




I got in at $119 if you're interested.


----------



## Idsynchrono_24

fraggler said:


> And that gentleman has access to some of the finest headphone gear made.  Very strong statement.  I plan to get a Vali as well.




I was a tad skeptical myself until a sort of consensus formed, but yeah, sounds like it'll be punchin far above its asking price. Sounds like you could have a killer rig in the form of the Fostex TE05 hooked to a GEEK for next to nothing


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

Upgraded to SD. 

Better to suck me dry (battery) than having no juice. 

Hope I'm right (crossfingers).


----------



## Johnnyhi

so the guys decided to use the ESS 9018M... i hope they got it right...  
two more months...


----------



## Idsynchrono_24

Oh wow, the Sabre? Source? Is this for all models of GEEK?


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

Its on their FB page: https://www.facebook.com/geekbylhlabs/posts/1419541334941153?comment_id=98876&reply_comment_id=98989&total_comments=6
  

 Sergio Correa Gavin, did you guys finalize the chip Dac decision yet? Between the ESS mobile or Ti PCM 1795?
Like · Reply · 1 · October 17 at 4:28am via mobile · Edited





 


    
Geek by LH Labs _*We decided on the ESS 9018M. *_
Like · 3 · October 17 at 6:57am





 


    
Sergio Correa Badass  Nice, can't wait !
Like · October 17 at 8:04am · Edited


----------



## tomscy2000

idsynchrono_24 said:


> Oh wow, the Sabre? Source? Is this for all models of GEEK?


 

 I'm actually glad --- regardless of the "sound" of various DAC chips, the advantage that ESS has is that it incorporates the 32-bit volume control on chip --- this is very advantageous for units that use digital volume control, such as the GEEK. I have a Resonessence Labs Concero HP --- it's one of the first units to use the ES9018K2M and I think it sounds glorious. I'm very excited for how the GEEK sounds. I'm sure the PCM1795 sounds great, but the ES9018-2M performs better on paper (all things being equal, they're both ΔΣ modulating chips, so we're not talking about R2R chips) and the extra volume control feature really makes the case for the ES9018-2M.
  
 The way Larry Ho designs things is quite impressive as well. He uses a SABRE for one half of the Da Vinci DAC, so I'm sure he knows how to properly implement ESS chips (which is their difficulty --- ESS is notorious for not giving out specs publicly and forces you to either contact them directly or get information from people who have been in contact with them) --- if you read Larry's posts on CA, you'll see that he's quite familiar with the SABRE feature set and how to enable/disable certain features, as well as how to properly design the power source around the chip.


----------



## bhazard

I wanted them to go with the ESS, as I love the ESS9023 in my HifimeDIY. Can't wait!


----------



## tomscy2000

bhazard said:


> I wanted them to go with the ESS, as I love the ESS9023 in my HifimeDIY. Can't wait!


 

 Well, the ES9018K2M is definitely better than the ES9023 --- from all indications, the GEEK is very well-designed, so I'm very much looking forward to it as well!


----------



## Idsynchrono_24

Thanks for the info in regards to the Sabre Tom. Pretty much everything I know about that thing I've learned from a certain member goin by "K"  

Anyhow, nice to learn a bit more, and yes, Larry seems like the real deal if the RMAF praise is anything to go by. Interesting on the Delta Sigma chip, I think the only experience I've got with that, is in regards to Sharp's AUVI 1-bit tech in their old MD players 

I wasn't able to wind up on the $99 or even $139 train since I was skeptical, but now it looks like I might as well preorder at $199 so I can score some semblance of a deal :l


----------



## tomscy2000

All modern DAC chips are sigma-delta modulating to some degree. Neither the ESS Sabre nor the Advanced Segment design of the PCM1795 is purely sigma-delta, but that's really the only way to "practically" noise-shape in today's era of "higher specs, faster implementation" type of electronic design.
  
 Both are great chips, IMHO, but as I mentioned, the Sabre has the advantage with regard to volume control, at the very least.
  
 The thin, overly analytical sound that ESS chips have a reputation of having is only an issue if designers don't take the time to properly study the Sabre architecture and figure out how to best implement it. In that sense, TI/Burr-Brown chips are probably easier to "plug and play", though it's never advisable to do that.
  
 For the people who want to read Larry's own comments, start from here --- they're pretty revealing.


----------



## fuzzyash

^ good link
  
 seems like they're working on an upgradeable desktop version of the geek


----------



## FraGGleR

Even more intriguing now, as the only other company I have heard of using the new ES9018Ms is Resonessence.  So far their products have gotten rave reviews.  I still have my regular GEEK coming, but waffling a bit on a higher powered one.  Part of me wants another just to hoard such a good value.


----------



## BenF

The Super-Duper GEEK used to be 219$ at kickstarter, now 299$ at http://mustgeekout.com
 It's no longer a great deal, considering that NFB-11.32 is available at the same price, but has a lot of advantages:
  
 - Full size SABRE32 Reference 32-bit 8-Channel Audio DAC (ES9018) vs SABRE32 Reference Stereo DAC (ES9018K2M)
 - 118 dB SNR vs 109dB.
 - 5.5 times more powerful amplifier 3.5W/25Ohm vs 1W/16Ohm
 - Optical and Coax inputs
 - Both 6.5mm and RCA outputs vs 3.5mm-only
 - Asynchronous Transfer vs Synchronous (not 100% clear yet).
 - Due to its size, it can utilize higher grade full size components and have better noise filtering.
 - Doesn't eat laptop's battery
  
http://audio-gd.com/Pro/Headphoneamp/NFB1132/NFB11.32EN_Specs.htm
  
 Sure, the GEEK can be used "on-the-go", but I have 3 different portable USB DACs (E17, HifiMeDIY and ODAC) and I never use them outside home or work. On-the-go I only use smaprthone/DAP/Car stereo - much more convenient then laptop.
  
 Why extra 80$ ??? Now that mass-production is guaranteed, should it be cheaper, not more expensive?
 If the Super-Duper GEEK will get back to 219$, I will probably buy it, but not at a price of a "grown-up" DAC.
  
*P.S. Before the flame war begins, let me clarify:*
*I do not doubt that the GEEK DAC will sound great and will find its audience, I only post this because of the sudden price hike.*


----------



## FraGGleR

benf said:


> The Super-Duper GEEK used to be 219$ at kickstarter, now 299$ at http://mustgeekout.com
> It's no longer a great deal, considering that NFB-11.32 is available at the same price, but has a lot of advantages:
> 
> - Full size SABRE32 Reference 32-bit 8-Channel Audio DAC (ES9018) vs SABRE32 Reference Stereo DAC (ES9018K2M)
> ...


 
  
 Not sure if you are trying to troll or not.
  
 $299 has been the target retail price all along.  And I think you are missing the boat on what the target market is for the GEEK.


----------



## bhazard

benf said:


> The Super-Duper GEEK used to be 219$ at kickstarter, now 299$ at http://mustgeekout.com
> It's no longer a great deal, considering that NFB-11.32 is available at the same price, but has a lot of advantages:
> 
> - Full size SABRE32 Reference 32-bit 8-Channel Audio DAC (ES9018) vs SABRE32 Reference Stereo DAC (ES9018K2M)
> ...


 
  
 $299 was always the price. Kickstarter backers had the opportunity to get the discount.
  
 I owned the NFB 11.32, and sold it. I had all the upgraded parts too. It was not that impressive. I actually prefer my HifimeDIY U2 and Lepai amp, and even my U2 and SMSL amp over it. $373 for the 11.32, $90 for the others, and they sound better.
  
 I'm intrigued with what the Geek will be like. I have a feeling it will be a better engineered piece of equipment, and it will be very portable.


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

SD Geek
 $219 -> Kickstarter Price. For 1 month campaign for backers. _Did you back the campaign also?_
 $299 -> Target retail price. They published this since the beginning of the campaign back Aug. 13, 2013
             See homepage of their Kickstarter campagin. _I'm sure you did not missed it._
  
 I'm confident GEEK will sound amazing (_have you seen the measurements?_) and a lot of other things.
 That is why they overshoot their goal by 10 folds.


----------



## BenF

fraggler said:


> Not sure if you are trying to troll or not.
> 
> $299 has been the target retail price all along.  And I think you are missing the boat on what the target market is for the GEEK.


 
  
 Haven't you read the P.S. ?
 It's still in the pre-order phase - they just moved it out of KickStarter to save on fees. Retail is months away.


----------



## BenF

m-i-c-k-e-y said:


> SD Geek
> $219 -> Kickstarter Price. For 1 month campaign for backers. _Did you back the campaign also?_
> $299 -> Target retail price. They published this since the beginning of the campaign back Aug. 13, 2013
> See homepage of their Kickstarter campagin. _I'm sure you did not missed it._
> ...


 
 As I wrote in the P.S., I'm sure that GEEK will sound great.
  
 The measurements are no longer relevant, as they have just changed the DAC chip, but they will likely improve further.
 Unfortunately, almost all modern DACs measure far beyond the limits of human hearing, and there is no measurement that can predict
 if the DAC will be "euphonic", "musical", "natural","airy" or many other terms we care about. It's all in the tuning of the sound.
 We can't compare DACs based on measurements alone.
  
 Having said that, I think we can finish this discussion here - GEEK is not worth it for me right now, but it will fit many others.


----------



## FraGGleR

benf said:


> Haven't you read the P.S. ?
> 
> It's still in the preorder phase - they just moved it out of KickStarter to save on fees. Retail is months away.




Yes, I read the PS. You basically admitted that you are posting flame bait.

And you are still missing the boat on how this all works. Their funding window closed on Kickstarter - they had to move it.


----------



## BenF

fraggler said:


> Yes, I read the PS. You basically admitted that you are posting flame bait.
> 
> And you are still missing the boat on how this all works. Their funding window closed on Kickstarter - they had to move it.


 

 I admitted that I'm posting this because of the price hike - how is it flame bait? The product is still in pre-order stage, even the design isn't finished yet.
 Every order now is still funding the first batch of the GEEK. What has changed, except for saving on Kickstarter fees?
  
 If anything, they should be able to lower the price, as mass production guarantees lower production cost and lower price for the components.
 If my arguments on pricing don't make sense to you, let's agree to disagree - neither of us have degree in economics.


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

But you've backed it on kickstarter or not? You had a month!
  
 If not, well you've missed the boat bro......


----------



## FraGGleR

benf said:


> I admitted that I'm posting this because of the price hike - how is it flame bait? The product is still in pre-order stage, even the design isn't finished yet.
> Every order now is still funding the first batch of the GEEK. What has changed, except for saving on Kickstarter fees?
> 
> If anything, they should be able to lower the price, as mass production guarantees lower production cost and lower price for the components.
> If my arguments on pricing don't make sense to you, let's agree to disagree - neither of us have degree in economics.




You knew that what you were posting was going to rile people up. You even mentioned a flame war. To me that shows intent to stir things up, hence flame bait. Even if that wasnt your sole intent, I still feel OK about questioning you about it.

As for pricing, you are not understanding how Kickstarter and Kickstarter pricing works. And while you are correct that mass manufacturing can enable savings, this along with many other factors that you are missing go into the retail price (which was announced during the KS campaign). I have an MBA, so while that doesn't make me an expert, it does help me understand the process and the basic principles in play. So while I can drop it to keep the thread on track, I will not agree to disagree with someone I think is plain wrong.


----------



## BenF

m-i-c-k-e-y said:


> But you've backed it on kickstarter or not? You had a month!
> 
> If not, well you've missed the boat bro......


 
  
 I had zero interest in the GEEK before they announced the move to a Sabre DAC - which happened only on Oct 16.
 If that was announced from the beginning, I would be among the first ones to order it - as many others would too.


----------



## Johnnyhi

i wonder how the desktop version of Geek Out will look like... 
 two more months...


----------



## frank2908

benf said:


> I had zero interest in the GEEK before they announced the move to a Sabre DAC - which happened only on Oct 16.
> If that was announced from the beginning, I would be among the first ones to order it - as many others would too.



Ha, same situation here. I heard of the Geek from the Can Jam imression thread but has little interest. I have been looking for a full size es9018 dac and have come to conclusion that its hard to implement and can sound dry easily. So when i heard the geek use es9018m I clicked "buy" immediately, just because they are very bold to put the chip in a very tiny package, and i have the feeling they have a good design around it, not simply "put it there".
Also anyone know the difference between es9018m and es9018? Lack of 8 channels?


----------



## tomscy2000

frank2908 said:


> Also anyone know the difference between es9018m and es9018? Lack of 8 channels?


 
  
 Yes, it's only 2-channel, instead of 8, and is shrunken design that fits in a much smaller mount package as well as using much less power (which is why it can fit in a USB-powered form factor, a normal ES9018 would require too much power for other parts to work optimally).


----------



## frank2908

But the es9018m should sound superior to the es9023 right?


----------



## tomscy2000

frank2908 said:


> But the es9018m should sound superior to the es9023 right?


 
  
 If you surround both chips around an ideal circuit, yes; the 9018K2M has a lower noise floor, higher SNR, etc. Right now, in terms of specs, when used in a stereo setting, the ES9018-2M is the second best DAC chip in ESSTech's product lineup. The 8-channel ES9018 is still the best (because it can devote four channels to each side of the stereo image) but the ES9018-2M performs very similarly to the ES9016 in 8-channel stereo mode. The new low-end ES9010-2M is supposed to be better than the ES9023 already. The only thing the ES9023 has left going for it is an integrated 2V line driver (which no one cares for unless it's an ultra-simplified design like the Dragonfly or the HifimeDIY).


----------



## BenF

Do we have an official confirmation that Sabre DAC is the final choice?
 I was offered to get in at on original price by one of the early backers, but don't want to end up with a TI or a Wolfson DAC.


----------



## uzi

benf said:


> Do we have an official confirmation that Sabre DAC is the final choice?
> I was offered to get in at on original price by one of the early backers, but don't want to end up with a TI or a Wolfson DAC.


 
 See post #106 in this thread.  They said so on their Facebook page.


----------



## BenF

uzi said:


> See post #106 in this thread.  They said so on their Facebook page.


 

 I know, but before that they posted everywhere that it was TI - just want to make sure it's final.


----------



## tomscy2000

benf said:


> Do we have an official confirmation that Sabre DAC is the final choice? I was offered to get in at on original price by one of the early backers, but don't want to end up with a TI or a Wolfson DAC.


 

 Why is it so important again that you must have a Sabre DAC?


----------



## BenF

tomscy2000 said:


> Why is it so important again that you must have a Sabre DAC?


 
  
 I love their sound


----------



## FraGGleR

New update video for backers.  The case colors look really nice.  Kind of want to collect the set.  Gavin says they are still on target for a January delivery.  Very exciting.


----------



## tomscy2000

benf said:


> I love their sound


 

 And you don't love the sound of other chips?


----------



## BenF

tomscy2000 said:


> And you don't love the sound of other chips?


 
  
 Tha'ts right


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

*Quick update....*(color red is damned sexy)
  
*#19:*
  


 


    Larry Ho about 8 hours ago Hi, all

Here is the key details of circuit upgrade.

1) Change the DAC chip to ES9018M. 
 2) Change to one of the smallest/greatest relays to switch in/out the 3D awesomifier. 
 3) Relocate IV conversion resistors for even better noise performance 
 4) Enlarge the capacitance for 5V USB input, result: Even crazier and solid base there 
 5) Enhance and optimize the DAC IC power supplies. (analog and digital route separated)

Enjoy!

Larry


----------



## FraGGleR

m-i-c-k-e-y said:


> *Quick update....*(color red is damned sexy)
> 
> *#19:*
> 
> ...


 
 I know you can't read specs and tell how it is going to sound, but Larry really seems to be looking at all the right things to get great performance out of this (well, obviously since he helped build the DaVinci).  I can't wait for this and definitely want more than one.  If they can maintain Android and Apple compatibility for truly on the go use, they will have a huge winner even at $299.


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

Some Vid Caps of RC1:


----------



## vincent215

What's the link that he gave us in the caption below video?
 And I found that output power of usb3.0 < output power of Super Duper Geek, how can Super Duper Geek draw more power than the actually power source can supply?


----------



## FraGGleR

vincent215 said:


> What's the link that he gave us in the caption below video?
> And I found that output power of usb3.0 < output power of Super Duper Geek, how can Super Duper Geek draw more power than the actually power source can supply?


 
 Gavin asked that it not be posted publicly since it was just for Kickstarter backers.  If you were a backer, you should have received an email.
  
 Also, USB 3.0 can do up to 4.5W (2.5W USB 2.0).  Super Duper puts out 1W max.


----------



## vincent215

fraggler said:


> Gavin asked that it not be posted publicly since it was just for Kickstarter backers.  If you were a backer, you should have received an email.
> 
> Also, USB 3.0 can do up to 4.5W (2.5W USB 2.0).  Super Duper puts out 1W max.


 
 It should be in my spam folder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Sorry for the false information. I was reading the wrong number. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Audio Addict

fraggler said:


> New update video for backers.  The case colors look really nice.  Kind of want to collect the set.  Gavin says they are still on target for a January delivery.  Very exciting.



If I were to want a Collector edition of just the Geek, it would be only $695 while a collector set of the Super Duper would be $995 and for a full collector set of all versions only $2,535. Anyone????


----------



## Supperconductor

http://youtu.be/AXgNoEvloAc

Just posted by Innerfidelity.


----------



## CanDude

supperconductor said:


> http://youtu.be/AXgNoEvloAc
> 
> Just posted by Innerfidelity.


 
  
 "just plugged some Audeze LCD-Xs into it and boy these little gadgets got some balls"
  
 First preview by Tyll? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I wonder how it will compare to Concero HD. Sound wise, that is.
 Will it have upgradable firmware?


----------



## BenF

Looks like Sabre is the final choice - placed an order at an original price.
 If it will sound close to NFB-11.32, I'll be happy.


----------



## Idsynchrono_24

supperconductor said:


> http://youtu.be/AXgNoEvloAc
> 
> Just posted by Innerfidelity.




Whoa, was not aware of how tiny this thing is!


----------



## Mr.Sneis

Dunno how I feel about it being Sabre now, I trust the Resonessence guys with that chipset and that's about it.


----------



## FraGGleR

mr.sneis said:


> Dunno how I feel about it being Sabre now, I trust the Resonessence guys with that chipset and that's about it.


 
 My gut instinct tells me Larry Ho is up to the challenge.  Plus, he uses the HD800 for listening (as I do), so if he does any tuning by ear, I am hoping this means that it won't be too brittle or sterile with the HD800.
  
 And if the thing sounded good with the 1795, but they think they can get it to sound better with the Sabre, then I am all for it.


----------



## Johnnyhi

benf said:


> Looks like Sabre is the final choice - placed an order at an original price.
> If it will sound close to NFB-11.32, I'll be happy.


 
 No please no...


----------



## bhazard

johnnyhi said:


> No please no...


 
 Exactly. The NFB 11.32 did not sound as good as it should have for the price.


----------



## BenF

johnnyhi said:


> No please no...


 
 Yes please yes - NFB-11.32 sounds great, especially over Coax/Optical, USB is a bit too dry.
 Of course, a good USB to Coax/Optical converter is needed.
  
 I would love nothing more than a smaller and cheaper version of NFB-11.32


----------



## Johnnyhi

benf said:


> Yes please yes - NFB-11.32 sounds great, especially over Coax/Optical, USB is a bit too dry.
> Of course, a good USB to Coax/Optical converter is needed.
> 
> I would love nothing more than a smaller and cheaper version of NFB-11.32


 
 No please no...


----------



## BenF

Oh yeaaah...

  
 Oh yes
  

  
 O, god, O, O,O, god, yes, yes, yes, yes, yes, yes, yes, O, O, O, O god, O, O...


----------



## Johnnyhi

no...  
  
 Which color are you getting.?     
  
 Silver here...


----------



## BenF

johnnyhi said:


> no...
> 
> Which color are you getting.?
> 
> Silver here...


 
  
 Yes...
  
 Blue.


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

Went Black, to Green, now Red (can't decide) 

Sent from my Xperia Z using Tapatalk 4


----------



## bhazard

I can't decide either. Black or silver would look great... but green is limited... red.. blue.


----------



## Supperconductor

mr.sneis said:


> Dunno how I feel about it being Sabre now, I trust the Resonessence guys with that chipset and that's about it.



My Peachtree iNova uses a Sabre chip. Using Audirvana Plus in integer/direct mode from my Mac, it sounds FANTASTIC. Based on the reviews of their megabuck Da Vinci DAC, the folks at Light Harmonic seem to know a thing or two about doing digital right.

http://www.lightharmonic.com/davinci.html


----------



## frank2908

If i understand correctly from Tyll's video, the line out is amped but with different impedance? Whats the point really? Imo a line out should bypass the amp so this dac can be connected to an full sized separate amplifier (a vintage Sansui in my case) for speaker or at home listening.


----------



## FraGGleR

frank2908 said:


> If i understand correctly from Tyll's video, the line out is amped but with different impedance? Whats the point really? Imo a line out should bypass the amp so this dac can be connected to an full sized separate amplifier (a vintage Sansui in my case) for speaker or at home listening


 
  
 The "line out" is really another headphone out with a different impedance to accommodate headphones with a higher impedance or to listen together with someone else.  This is was designed for headphone use out and about and not as a replacement of a desktop DAC.  Gavin Fish covered this at some point during the Kickstarter campaign. You can use it as a line out, so consider it an added benefit to be able to use it simultaneously with speakers and headphones.


----------



## BenF

fraggler said:


> The "line out" is really another headphone out with a different impedance to accommodate headphones with a higher impedance or to listen together with someone else.  This is was designed for headphone use out and about and not as a replacement of a desktop DAC.  Gavin Fish covered this at some point during the Kickstarter campaign. You can use it as a line out, so consider it an added benefit to be able to use it simultaneously with speakers and headphones.


 
 If both outputs are amplified, then neither one is a "line out", isn't it?


----------



## rdsu

benf said:


> If both outputs are amplified, then neither one is a "line out", isn't it?


 

 From GEEK: A New USB Awesomifier for Headphones FAQ:
  
Does GEEK have line-out (aux-out)? 
  Yes! One of our output jacks can direct link to your stereo system by using 3.5mm headphone jack to stereo RCA cable.


----------



## FraGGleR

benf said:


> If both outputs are amplified, then neither one is a "line out", isn't it?


 
 Didn't I just explain that it is a second headphone out and not a true line out?  If you want to play the semantics game, this has a built in preamp since you can use the variable line out with external monitors or a speaker amp.


----------



## sling5s

Is it too late to get in the "contributors" price.  Is it just available for pre-orders now?


----------



## sling5s

Just pre-ordered.  Now the waiting.  Are they targeting beginning of January or late January? 
  
 Does anyone know the "house sound" of Light Harmonics (da vinci dac)?


----------



## eliwankenobi

The question I have is if its DSD support is through DoP or ASIO. I would hope DoP to use it with my iPhone5 and the OnkyoHF player


----------



## FraGGleR

sling5s said:


> Just pre-ordered.  Now the waiting.  Are they targeting beginning of January or late January?
> 
> Does anyone know the "house sound" of Light Harmonics (da vinci dac)?


 
 I don't think we can realistically compare the DAC's.  The chipsets and topology are completely diffferent.  I suppose you can read reviews on the Da Vinci and try to guess what they might try for.  But that is a TOTL DAC and this is for the masses.  The voicing could be completely different.  The chipset they are using just came out a few months ago so it will be hard to compare it to anything.  Only Resonessence has put out a product based on it so far (Concero HD and Concero HP).


----------



## frank2908

fraggler said:


> Didn't I just explain that it is a second headphone out and not a true line out?  If you want to play the semantics game, this has a built in preamp since you can use the variable line out with external monitors or a speaker amp.



Indeed I got a reply from Larry himself :
Your suggestion 'was' one of my design idea as well. But after few rounds of competition from other design ideas, this one didn't make it.
Because one major issue of this 'by-pass' is that Sabre direct output's 'output impedance' is not LOW enough so even when driving your
pre-amp directly, the interconnect cable's capacitance will dominate and work like the Low pass filter. When we working with 3.5mm to 2 RCA output 
Y cable, we can't control the possible capacitance. So I would rather to let Geek Out's good output driver which have very low output impedance
and we could ignore much of the influence from interconnect cable.

Thanks a lot,

Larry


----------



## bhazard

Nice little Geek announcement happening tonight that I will be jumping on.


----------



## FraGGleR

bhazard said:


> Nice little Geek announcement happening tonight that I will be jumping on.


 
 Same!


----------



## rdsu




----------



## elnero

bhazard said:


> Nice little Geek announcement happening tonight that I will be jumping on.


 

 ?


----------



## sling5s

frank2908 said:


> Indeed I got a reply from Larry himself :
> Your suggestion 'was' one of my design idea as well. But after few rounds of competition from other design ideas, this one didn't make it.
> Because one major issue of this 'by-pass' is that Sabre direct output's 'output impedance' is not LOW enough so even when driving your
> pre-amp directly, the interconnect cable's capacitance will dominate and work like the Low pass filter. When we working with 3.5mm to 2 RCA output
> ...


 
 When Larry says: "this one didn't make it"....I feel pretty stupid in asking but is Larry saying that the "line out" feature was implemented or taken out? 
 I'm really hoping for a true line out and not just a headphone out that can be used as a line out.


----------



## jaywillin

bhazard said:


> Nice little Geek announcement happening tonight that I will be jumping on.


 
  
  


fraggler said:


> Same!


 

 same here too !!


----------



## FraGGleR

sling5s said:


> When Larry says: "this one didn't make it"....I feel pretty stupid in asking but is Larry saying that the "line out" feature was implemented or taken out?
> I'm really hoping for a true line out and not just a headphone out that can be used as a line out.


 
 A fixed line out that bypasses the amplification stage is not included.  As Larry explained this would have had serious interactions with the cables used.  By putting it through the amplification stage, the cable interactions are basically removed.  So you don't get this "pure line out" that a few people are obsessed with.  What you get is a second headphone out with slightly higher output impedance that you can use as a variable line out.  Many desktop DACs do this with no adverse effect.


----------



## sling5s

fraggler said:


> A fixed line out that bypasses the amplification stage is not included.  As Larry explained this would have had serious interactions with the cables used.  By putting it through the amplification stage, the cable interactions are basically removed.  So you don't get this "pure line out" that a few people are obsessed with.  What you get is a second headphone out with slightly higher output impedance that you can use as a variable line out.  Many desktop DACs do this with no adverse effect.


 
 Thanks you for your reply.  One more stupid question: what is the advantage of using the "high z" instead of "low z" as variable line out?   Or does it matter?


----------



## bhazard

elnero said:


> ?


 
 Original Geek Kickstarter backers were given a secret email last night about a new product they will be launching at midnight tonight PST. It's a desktop version of the Geek called Geek Pulse.


----------



## elnero

bhazard said:


> Original Geek Kickstarter backers were given a secret email last night about a new product they will be launching at midnight tonight PST. It's a desktop version of the Geek called Geek Pulse.


 
  
 Cool, thanks for the info.
  
 I'm pretty happy with the HiFi-M8 but I can't help be a little intrigued by the GEEK. I've managed to hold myself back from ordering one but I'm not sure if I'll be able to last or not.


----------



## bhazard

elnero said:


> Cool, thanks for the info.
> 
> I'm pretty happy with the HiFi-M8 but I can't help be a little intrigued by the GEEK. I've managed to hold myself back from ordering one but I'm not sure if I'll be able to last or not.


 
 The way they set it up is genius. The longer you wait, the more it will end up costing you if you do decide to get it.
  
 When I see a good deal, I'm more of a "buy now, ask questions later" type of person, because by the time you do, the deal is gone.


----------



## jaywillin

bhazard said:


> Nice little Geek announcement happening tonight that I will be jumping on.


 
 remember shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, mums the word, tick a lock , loose lips sink ships ! lol


----------



## sling5s

the release date?


----------



## FraGGleR

elnero said:


> Cool, thanks for the info.
> 
> I'm pretty happy with the HiFi-M8 but I can't help be a little intrigued by the GEEK. I've managed to hold myself back from ordering one but I'm not sure if I'll be able to last or not.


 
 I am extremely happy with my M8, but something about the way Light Harmonic has been conducting the GEEK campaign has me really eager to back them for both GEEK and the Pulse.  I am sure more info will be available tomorrow about the Pulse.


----------



## jaywillin

fraggler said:


> I am extremely happy with my M8, but something about the way Light Harmonic has been conduction the GEEK campaign has me really eager to back them for both GEEK and the Pulse.  I am sure more info will be available tomorrow about the Pulse.


 

 same here, i kinda feel part of it, and really not that big of investment.
 and its brilliant on LH's part, build a statement piece, great press, and get product out to a broader base, with an additional capital provided by the consumer


----------



## bhazard

I love that they actively seek input from the community, respond, and then implement based on feedback. Then they offer a nice discount to early backers. The request to switch to the Sabre was one such implementation.
  
 On top of that, they have a very competent engineer designing the product, that basically helped write the USB specification, and helped create a world class DAC. It makes for a very compelling product that I believe will succeed and sound fantastic, at a lower price than most competing products.
  
 In essence, and in reality, we are all "investors" to the project, so we all want it to succeed as well. It's a great campaign.


----------



## elnero

bhazard said:


> The way they set it up is genius. The longer you wait, the more it will end up costing you if you do decide to get it.
> 
> When I see a good deal, I'm more of a "buy now, ask questions later" type of person, because by the time you do, the deal is gone.


 
  
 I didn't hear about the GEEK until the kickstarter campaign was finished so I missed out on the special pricing.


----------



## Johnnyhi

i wonder what the price is.?


----------



## superachromat

bhazard said:


> Nice little Geek announcement happening tonight that I will be jumping on.


 
  
 I am wondering this time. I prefer balanced design (input, circuit and output) for desktop version.


----------



## vincent215

I createad a new thread on the GEEK PULSE here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/687968/light-harmonic-geek-pulse-discussion-thread
 Let's keep the thread stay on topic about the GEEK OUT!!!
  
 Questions: between silver and black, what color will be wear out sooner than the other? Thanks.


----------



## Currawong

Guys, regardless of the reason, please do not ever post referral links. Thanks.


----------



## flipper2gv

Has anyone received the original GEEK? On kickstarter it says it was to ship in October.


----------



## FraGGleR

flipper2gv said:


> Has anyone received the original GEEK? On kickstarter it says it was to ship in October.


 
 It ships in January.  Only the Tshirts are supposed to ship this month.


----------



## uzi

I think testing units are supposed to go out next month (there was a $1k option on the kickstarter to be a part of it).


----------



## soulkeeper

will i be able to connect it to the usb output of logitech squeezebox touch ?...(EDO patch installed)
 Thanks!


----------



## Larry Ho

I would love to know your test result as well... As long as it is USB 2.0 Audio Class standard compatible, Geek Out and Geek Pulse could work with it happily.
  
 Larry


----------



## frank2908

Ive ordered both Geek Out and Geek Pulse but I think Light Harmonic stole the frame away frm the small Geek too soon


----------



## Sonicmasala

Just ordered mine! Wonder will there be any digital filters? Something along the line of their Duet Mode!


----------



## Sonicmasala

Sorry posted on the wrong thread.


----------



## sling5s

Anyone ever email Gavin and get a response.  I got his email address when I contributed/pre-ordered the Geek.  I emailed him twice and never got a reply.  Not very accessible or available.  Hope trustworthy.


----------



## frank2908

sling5s said:


> Anyone ever email Gavin and get a response.  I got his email address when I contributed/pre-ordered the Geek.  I emailed him twice and never got a reply.  Not very accessible or available.  Hope trustworthy.



He answered me 5 times. But now pple are interested in both geeks, i guess he will be soo busy. I think if your querries has been answeres before on some forum, he wouldnt be bothered. If its order related, like changing colour and upgrade to preorder to bundles in my ase, he replied in one day.


----------



## NinjaHamster

frank2908 said:


> He answered me 5 times. But now pple are interested in both geeks, i guess he will be soo busy. I think if your querries has been answeres before on some forum, he wouldnt be bothered. If its order related, like changing colour and upgrade to preorder to bundles in my ase, he replied in one day.


 
 "Bundles in your ase" ... you should see a doctor instead ...


----------



## BaTou069

I have a question since I don't really understand in DAC and Headphones Specs...
  
 Using the Shure SE425 IEM, what Geek do you need? There are three different options with different power...
 Whats the thing with the impedance and the power output?
  
 Thanks


----------



## uzi

batou069 said:


> Using the Shure SE425 IEM, what Geek do you need? There are three different options with different power...


 
 IEMs typically don't need much power and the SE425 is no exception.  You just need the regular Geek Out.


----------



## vincent215

batou069 said:


> I have a question since I don't really understand in DAC and Headphones Specs...
> 
> Using the Shure SE425 IEM, what Geek do you need? There are three different options with different power...
> Whats the thing with the impedance and the power output?
> ...


 
 Gavin said that standard Geek for IEM, Super Geek for over ear headphone, Super Duper for planar and high impedance headphone


----------



## Larry Ho

sling5s said:


> Anyone ever email Gavin and get a response.  I got his email address when I contributed/pre-ordered the Geek.  I emailed him twice and never got a reply.  Not very accessible or available.  Hope trustworthy.


 
 HI,
  
 please email to geekpulse@lightharmonic.com
  
 There are 5 people there to help you.
  
 Larry


----------



## sling5s

larry ho said:


> HI,
> 
> please email to geekpulse@lightharmonic.com
> 
> ...


 
 thanks Larry. will do.


----------



## Spadge

The Geek Blue looks interesting.


----------



## frank2908

Can anyone give some impression on the beta unit?


----------



## NinjaHamster

Did anyone sign up as a "beta" tester ?  Their are heaps of impressions of the early unit ... just search for "CanJam 2013" - Tyll also does a brief impressions video on "Inner Fidelity".
  
 Here's his video:
  
 http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/canjam-rmaf-2013-light-harmonic-geek-out-usb-ampdac
  
 When I said search Canjam 2013 - I mean on this site ... there were a few impressions in there - don't forget they were all listening to the "SuperGeek" which puts out a full watt.
  
 Stuff it - I can't remember which pages the Geek Out reviews were on, but the thread is only about 20 pages, and is interesting, so here is the thread I was referring to:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/685524/canjam-at-rmaf-october-2013-impressions-thread


----------



## frank2908

I have read all of them, but very curious to read more while waiting till Jan


----------



## NinjaHamster

frank2908 said:


> I have read all of them, but very curious to read more while waiting till Jan


 
 Ah - sorry ... I don't think there will be any more till it is released ... still, we can all dream, and you have enough positive words to go on ...


----------



## TIMITS

ninjahamster said:


> Did anyone sign up as a "beta" tester ?


 
  
 There was only one person who pledged $1000 to become a BETA tester on Kickstarter.


----------



## sling5s

Any update on release or ship date.  I know the plan is some time in January but I'm hoping like Christmas.    Larry?


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

Firdaush Bhadha 3 days ago Are we looking good for a janurary delivery?

 



 
 


    Larry Ho 2 days ago @ Firdaush
So far, everything is on track. 
 
Thanks,
Larry


----------



## sling5s

Thanks.


----------



## Douglaster

I have a few noob questions;
  
*About the Geek itself:*
  
 - Will this sound better than any PC grade sound cards ? (like the Auzentech Hometheater HD) ?
 - Will the Geek sound better then, lets say, a PC + Pioneer Receiver (SC-35) (all by HDMI) ?
 - I have an DT990 600ohms versions in the setup above, will the Geek be able to drive it ?
 - I believe that a Windows Driver will be avaliable for us pc users ?
 - The Geek will have an internal or external powersupply ?
 - The PS will be AC/AC, AC/DC ?
  
*About the international shipping*
  
 - Can we choose the shipping method ? (like Fedex, USPS and etc) ?
  
  
  
 Thanks for the help and patience


----------



## FraGGleR

douglaster said:


> I have a few noob questions;
> 
> *About the Geek itself:*
> 
> ...


 
 You should take a look at the website for it at mustgeekout.com.  Most of your questions are answered there, plus a lot of good info is linked to (their blog is quite good).  
  
 Only a few people have heard the prototypes so subjective impressions are few and rough.  It should be at least as good, and most likely better than any nice soundcard.  In all likelihood it has a better DAC chipset than in your Pioneer, but there is a chance you prefer your receiver.  The 600ohm Beyers might be too much to ask for the basic GEEK and you will have to take a look at the step up Super GEEK if it is still available.  Yes, a USB driver, if needed, will be provided.  The GEEK is powered by the USB port it is plugged into.  No idea about shipping, but most likely not.


----------



## vincent215

I assumed you asked about the Geek Pulse since you were talking about AC/DC power.
 Quote:


douglaster said:


> *About the Geek itself:*
> 
> - Will this sound better than any PC grade sound cards ? (like the Auzentech Hometheater HD) ?
> *Supposed to be, if not why are we spending the money for it? An external dac always make the sound better because they are not being affected by the noise inside the PC, and have better design.*
> ...


----------



## Douglaster

fraggler said:


> You should take a look at the website for it at mustgeekout.com.  Most of your questions are answered there, plus a lot of good info is linked to (their blog is quite good).
> 
> Only a few people have heard the prototypes so subjective impressions are few and rough.  It should be at least as good, and most likely better than any nice soundcard.  In all likelihood it has a better DAC chipset than in your Pioneer, but there is a chance you prefer your receiver.  The 600ohm Beyers might be too much to ask for the basic GEEK and you will have to take a look at the step up Super GEEK if it is still available.  Yes, a USB driver, if needed, will be provided.  The GEEK is powered by the USB port it is plugged into.  No idea about shipping, but most likely not.


 
  
  


vincent215 said:


>


 
  
  
 So the Desktop GEEK (not the small USB pendrive style) is what is under crowfunding correct ?
  
 ill wait for more impressions on the Super Geek prototype before join in.
  
 Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## AxelCloris

douglaster said:


> So the Desktop GEEK (not the small USB pendrive style) is what is under crowfunding correct ?
> 
> ill wait for more impressions on the Super Geek prototype before join in.
> 
> Thanks for the help guys.


 
  
 Yes. The Geek Pulse is still funding for another 10 days. The Geek Out funding was completed in September.


----------



## AxelCloris

Out of curiosity, has anyone seen an image of the slacker USB extension? I'm curious about it since the Geek Pulse campaign has this for the description: "Slacker Mini is a small USB extension for your Geek Out. It features a 360 degree ball joint, so your Geek Out can always point in the direction you want it without fear of damaging the USB connector." How would a cable include a 360º ball joint? The image on the Kickstarter page shows what looks to me like a standard everyday USB extension cable.


----------



## FraGGleR

axelcloris said:


> Out of curiosity, has anyone seen an image of the slacker USB extension? I'm curious about it since the Geek Pulse campaign has this for the description: "Slacker Mini is a small USB extension for your Geek Out. It features a 360 degree ball joint, so your Geek Out can always point in the direction you want it without fear of damaging the USB connector." How would a cable include a 360º ball joint? The image on the Kickstarter page shows what looks to me like a standard everyday USB extension cable.


----------



## AxelCloris

Hmm, a 6" cable version of that could be interesting. Wonder if that's similar to the final slacker design.


----------



## FraGGleR

axelcloris said:


> Hmm, a 6" cable version of that could be interesting. Wonder if that's similar to the final slacker design.


 
 That is the image that LHlabs posted with their announcement so I would assume it will be very similar if not identical.  The Slacker looks like a normal short extension.


----------



## AxelCloris

fraggler said:


> That is the image that LHlabs posted with their announcement so I would assume it will be very similar if not identical.  The Slacker looks like a normal short extension.


 
  
 OK, I think I follow now. So Slacker Mini and Slacker are 2 separate cables. The Mini is just to work as a sort of strain relief and the Slacker to give ease of access to other ports. For some reason it wasn't registering to me that those are 2 different things.


----------



## Girls Generation

Is there any sort of estimated shipping/launch date?


----------



## vincent215

girls generation said:


> Is there any sort of estimated shipping/launch date?


 
 They said they are on track for January next year.


----------



## superachromat

vincent215 said:


> They said they are on track for January next year.


 
  
 That is a good news.


----------



## sling5s

Did Larry say when in January? 
First week I hope.


----------



## AxelCloris

So here's a question I hope to get answered before the end of the Pulse campaign. I have the normal Geek Out on order currently. I'll be running my 1964-Q, HD650 and Alpha Dogs off the Geek. I use my IEM at the lowest volume possible when running directly out of my laptop; much beyond that and is mildly uncomfortable and I'm wondering if using the Geek would make them too loud.
  
 Is it wisest to get the Super Geek and potentially overpower my CIEM or is it best to get the normal Geek and use my E12 to provide the extra juice for my 650/AD? Do I actually have to worry about volume being too loud?


----------



## vincent215

I have the same case, and I ordered the mid level Geek, so that it wont be overpower nor underpower for any head phone that I am using, and save my self from spending an additional $50.
 In your case, you may consider what do you use the most with? If it's a big headphone, go with the Super Duper Geek, If IEM, the base model will do just fine. Or you may get the best, and try to control the volume with your music player/OS.


----------



## BenF

axelcloris said:


> So here's a question I hope to get answered before the end of the Pulse campaign. I have the normal Geek Out on order currently. I'll be running my 1964-Q, HD650 and Alpha Dogs off the Geek. I use my IEM at the lowest volume possible when running directly out of my laptop; much beyond that and is mildly uncomfortable and I'm wondering if using the Geek would make them too loud.
> 
> Is it wisest to get the Super Geek and potentially overpower my CIEM or is it best to get the normal Geek and use my E12 to provide the extra juice for my 650/AD? Do I actually have to worry about volume being too loud?


 

 Since you already have E12, there is no reason to get the Super Geek. E12 is a great amplifier.
 1964-Q is extremely sensitive (118dB SPL/mW), and a Super Geek may be too powerful for comfort.


----------



## AxelCloris

Thank you both. I wasn't sure if I was better off with the mid or base model. It sounds like the base model is what I should stick with. I wasn't sure if the Geek would be controlling the OS volume or working independently and it sounds like it's the OS. I appreciate the recommendations.


----------



## sling5s

Hi Larry,
  
 Is the Geek Out shipping out next week?


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

Bro, around the end of January


----------



## sling5s

It's what I heard too.  Darn.  Was hoping for beginning.


----------



## miceblue

axelcloris said:


> So here's a question I hope to get answered before the end of the Pulse campaign. I have the normal Geek Out on order currently. I'll be running my 1964-Q, HD650 and Alpha Dogs off the Geek. I use my IEM at the lowest volume possible when running directly out of my laptop; much beyond that and is mildly uncomfortable and I'm wondering if using the Geek would make them too loud.
> 
> Is it wisest to get the Super Geek and potentially overpower my CIEM or is it best to get the normal Geek and use my E12 to provide the extra juice for my 650/AD? Do I actually have to worry about volume being too loud?



I ordered the Super-Duper Geek Out through the upgrade thing on the Geek Pulse campaign....

I have the E12 and it's too loud for me at home with my headphones. :|
I didn't even consider this. >.>

Although the Geek Out is digitally controlled rather than through an analog potentiometer, which may help. 

The JDS Labs C5 has a 4.95 VRMS maximum voltage output, Super-Duper Geek Out has 4 VRMS. Although the JDS Labs C5 has a power output of 16 mW at 16 Ω instead of the Geek Out's 1 W. :|


What to do....


----------



## khaos974

Has anyone seen the measurements for the GEEK since the switch to the ES9018M?
  
 I've seen the measurements for the GEEK Pulse, there seems to be quite a lot of high order harmonics.
  
 Do we know whether going from the normal GEEK to the Super Duper GEEK raises noisefloor and THD?


----------



## AxelCloris

Geek Out has made its way onto the Wall Street Journal's list of best gear for hi-res audio.. It beat out the Dragonfly as their recommendation for entry level. Quite impressive.


----------



## money4me247

axelcloris said:


> Geek Out has made its way onto the Wall Street Journal's list of best gear for hi-res audio.. It beat out the Dragonfly as their recommendation for entry level. Quite impressive.


 
 lol what makes the wall street journal an expert on what's good? they probably just get paid to recommend thing lol


----------



## AxelCloris

money4me247 said:


> lol what makes the wall street journal an expert on what's good? they probably just get paid to recommend thing lol


 
  
 I'm assuming there were some dollars exchanged as well, but it's still good exposure.


----------



## BaTou069

axelcloris said:


> Geek Out has made its way onto the Wall Street Journal's list of best gear for hi-res audio.. It beat out the Dragonfly as their recommendation for entry level. Quite impressive.


 
 How do they now? As far as I know, nobody reviewed a Geek Out till now, am I right?


----------



## AxelCloris

batou069 said:


> How do they now? As far as I know, nobody reviewed a Geek Out till now, am I right?


 
  
 There have been the early impressions from CanJam 2013, and I believe there is one person who backed the beta version during the Kickstarter campaign and received a Geek prototype. But as far as I'm aware, nobody has heard the final version yet outside Light Harmonic. And I assume that will change early next week during CES. I would certainly hope that they would have 3 or so "production" versions ready for demonstration on the show floor.


----------



## Mackem

I was looking into pre-ordering one of these but shipping to the UK is $45 
  
 Anyone want to sell theirs to me when they get it


----------



## AxelCloris

mackem said:


> I was looking into pre-ordering one of these but shipping to the UK is $45
> 
> Anyone want to sell theirs to me when they get it


 
  
 Absolutely. At full MSRP. Shipping is $60.
  
 Seriously, international shipping does suck. Your best bet is to see if there's any local shops in the UK that will be selling it. If not, then order from the US. Hopefully VAT doesn't kill you.


----------



## DoubleK

axelcloris said:


> I'm assuming there were some dollars exchanged as well, but it's still good exposure.


 
 I can assure you, WSJ was not paid a penny.. but yes, they did hear Geek Out! And for anyone that will be at CES, we will have Geek Out there to listen to! Booth 6821 in the iLounge.


----------



## money4me247

doublek said:


> I can assure you, WSJ was not paid a penny.. but yes, they did hear Geek Out! And for anyone that will be at CES, we will have Geek Out there to listen to! Booth 6821 in the iLounge.


 
 mmm... even if they did listen to it briefly, what makes them qualified to judge? a brief listen without extensive direct testing against the competition or objective measurement tests is kinda worthless imo.
  
 i'm sure the light harmonic geek is a great product, but it's $300msrp is not very exciting. the final version better have a lot of extra features, since there are a lot of really solid similar products at a much cheaper price on the market right now. I am skeptical that this product really going to be three times better than the $99 dragonfly.
  
 edit: also, i think the basic design is flawed. it's a giant box that is flush to the usb port. most computers have multiple usb ports right next to each other. it's going to block all your usb connections. something so basic overlooked makes me nervous.
  
 edit2: watching the promo video where they are pairing the $300 geek + the $300 beats executive makes me want to laugh. you can get so much more sound value for $600. their focus on bass & 3d gimmicks seems to be more geared towards non-audiophiles.


----------



## AxelCloris

money4me247 said:


> i'm sure the light harmonic geek is a great product, but it's $300msrp is not very exciting. the final version better have a lot of extra features, since there are a lot of really solid similar products at a much cheaper price on the market right now. I am skeptical that this product really going to be three times better than the $99 dragonfly.
> 
> edit: also, i think the basic design is flawed. it's a giant box that is flush to the usb port. most computers have multiple usb ports right next to each other. it's going to block all your usb connections. something so basic overlooked makes me nervous.


 
  
 The $300 MSRP was the Kickstarter estimate. I believe that the Geek is being made available to everyone at $200. The WSJ article lists $199 at the price and the Geek pre-order page states $199. And with your design issue, they include a 6" jumper from the USB to the Geek. It's not competing with the $99 Dragonfly v1.1, they're taking on the $149 v1.2. So $50 difference for higher res audio, DSD support and more power. Even the base Geek puts out more than the Dragonfly.


----------



## miceblue

There's also that swiveling dongle thingamabob, which I definitely intend to use since my desk usually doesn't like things sticking out from the side of my laptop (I rarely use thumb drives).


----------



## khaos974

So does anyone know if the higher powered versions have an incidence on noise floor and distortion?
  
 And what about the higher order harmonic distortion that was shown on the ES9018M?


----------



## doctorjazz

I still find it amazing that they got such a rave from WSJ for a product that technically doesn't exist yet (not sour grapes on my part, I'm a backer/purchaser of a number of the Geek products...still, as far as I can tell, they are still tweaking the components (at least as of about a week ago, follow the geek forums)


----------



## Larry Ho

axelcloris said:


> I'm assuming there were some dollars exchanged as well, but it's still good exposure.


 
  
 The editor has our release-candidate version of Geek Out. That's all. Why need money involved? 
 Music is more powerful then money...


----------



## AxelCloris

I didn't mean to come across as overly cynical with that statement. I've worked in journalism before and I can say from experience that it's very common for companies to send out complimentary products in exchange for reviews of them. In a way it can be considered a form of payment, and often the critic will still give as impartial a review as possible.


----------



## kenshinhimura

hey Larry, any plans to do payment plan on the Pulse again? unfortunately i wasnt able to get in on the last one.


----------



## money4me247

axelcloris said:


> The $300 MSRP was the Kickstarter estimate. I believe that the Geek is being made available to everyone at $200. The WSJ article lists $199 at the price and the Geek pre-order page states $199. And with your design issue, they include a 6" jumper from the USB to the Geek. It's not competing with the $99 Dragonfly v1.1, they're taking on the $149 v1.2. So $50 difference for higher res audio, DSD support and more power. Even the base Geek puts out more than the Dragonfly.


 
 hahaha that does sound much better. always good to see a start-up company try to shake up the current market place. $200 is definitely more competitively/reasonably priced & extra features are always welcome 
  
 I am excited to read more in-depth reviews when it gets released (hopefully, with some measurements & direct comparisons against its competitors)


----------



## Mackem

axelcloris said:


> Absolutely. At full MSRP. Shipping is $60.
> 
> Seriously, international shipping does suck. Your best bet is to see if there's any local shops in the UK that will be selling it. If not, then order from the US. Hopefully VAT doesn't kill you.


 
 I just don't understand that on the Kickstarter page it says to add $10 or $20 for shipping outside of the US depending on which model you order yet the actual site is $45? I mean in total for the Super Geek it'd cost me $294 plus any import fees.


----------



## AxelCloris

mackem said:


> I just don't understand that on the Kickstarter page it says to add $10 or $20 for shipping outside of the US depending on which model you order yet the actual site is $45? I mean in total for the Super Geek it'd cost me $294 plus any import fees.


 
  
 Yeah, can't explain that difference. The shipping on the Geek Pulse is $40 for international buyers and it's bound to be much heavier than the original Geek and have a bigger footprint. Maybe a shipping misestimate or encouragement to buy from a retailer in the EU? I agree it stinks.


----------



## Mackem

I just hope somewhere / someone in Europe actually stocks them.


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

Any impressions from CES?


----------



## CharlesC

I'm curious about the Geek Out marketing plan.  It seems to me that they can either market it to Everyman as a way to awesomify his laptop or to the already converted with it's amazing feature set of hidef and DSD support. It's hard to do both at the same time.


----------



## cat6man

m-i-c-k-e-y said:


> Any impressions from CES?


 
  
 are they showing it at CES?


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

YES!! 

https://plus.google.com/u/0/b/104306871056181223419/photos/104306871056181223419/albums/5966031352393362273


----------



## Mackem

Which Geek do I get for 16-32 Ohm IEMs and up to 250 Ohm headphones?


----------



## BenF

mackem said:


> Which Geek do I get for 16-32 Ohm IEMs and up to 250 Ohm headphones?


 

 The Super Geek


----------



## kenshinhimura

mackem said:


> Which Geek do I get for 16-32 Ohm IEMs and up to 250 Ohm headphones?


 
  
 that should be the middle powered geek. it covers up to 300 ohm headphones.


----------



## AxelCloris

The mustgeekout page lists the 450mW (base) model for <100Ω, the 720mW (super) for 100-300Ω and the 1000mW (super-duper) for >300Ω. So you guys are saying that the best for 16-32Ω is actually the middle, super, version? Wouldn't that be supplying too much power and cause issues when trying to set reasonable volumes?


----------



## BenF

axelcloris said:


> The mustgeekout page lists the 450mW (base) model for <100Ω, the 720mW (super) for 100-300Ω and the 1000mW (super-duper) for >300Ω. So you guys are saying that the best for 16-32Ω is actually the middle, super, version? Wouldn't that be supplying too much power and cause issues when trying to set reasonable volumes?


 

 The Super Geek is the only one that will drive both ranges well.
 NFB-11.32 can put 3500mW into 25Ω, it still does a great job with 16Ω IEMs.


----------



## AxelCloris

benf said:


> The Super Geek is the only one that will drive both ranges well.
> NFB-11.32 can put 3500mW into 25Ω, it still does a great job with 16Ω IEMs.


 
  
 That's great to know, then. I think I'll have to upgrade mine to the super instead of the normal since I plan to use it with my CIEM and sensitive cans in addition to my more power hungry ones.


----------



## doctorjazz

Will the Super Duper have trouble with iems? Ordered that one figuring it would be good for anything.


----------



## bhazard

doctorjazz said:


> Will the Super Duper have trouble with iems? Ordered that one figuring it would be good for anything.


 
 I run a 1000mW amp to my iems on my desktop. Works fine (just keep the volume under halfway).


----------



## AxelCloris

When I listen to my IEM directly from my Macbook Pro I have to have the volume on the absolute lowest level. The Geek would be controlled by the volume control in OS X. I feel that the 1W version could potentially cause painful listening levels. Thoughts?


----------



## miceblue

axelcloris said:


> When I listen to my IEM directly from my Macbook Pro I have to have the volume on the absolute lowest level. The Geek would be controlled by the volume control in OS X. I feel that the 1W version could potentially cause painful listening levels. Thoughts?



I thought the Geek Out has both operating system-level volume control and its own controls. Most external DAC/amps have that kind of volume control.

But yeah, I'm wondering the same thing. I upgraded the Geek Out/Pulse to the Super-Duper Geek Out since I would like the ability to drive [nearly] all headphones, but I also want a reasonable control of volume with my more sensitive headphones. :/


----------



## AxelCloris

miceblue said:


> I thought the Geek Out has both operating system-level volume control and its own controls. Most external DAC/amps have that kind of volume control.
> 
> But yeah, I'm wondering the same thing. I upgraded the Geek Out/Pulse to the Super-Duper Geek Out since I would like the ability to drive [nearly] all headphones, but I also want a reasonable control of volume with my more sensitive headphones. :/


 
  
 If the Geek has its own volume control built in then huzzah! I know it has the volume up/down buttons on there but most devices I've had that have digital volume control simply modify the source volume through the drivers. If this isn't the case and the Geek is independent from the OS then I'm going to upgrade to the Super-Duper version since that will power my Alpha Dogs better.
  
 I've asked a similar question in the past and the consensus seemed to be that the S and SD may be too strong when controlling the volume.


----------



## Mr H

I can't find any updates, is the geek dac still supposed to be shipped on jan/14? even to europe?


----------



## jaywillin

mr h said:


> I can't find any updates, is the geek dac still supposed to be shipped on jan/14? even to europe?


 

 i wasn't aware there was a release/shipping date ??


----------



## jexby

jaywillin said:


> i wasn't aware there was a release/shipping date ??


 
  
 while at CES with Larry H saying he found another tweek to make the Geek Out "sound better", I find it hard to believe the final manufacturing could have even started yet?
  
 I for one would welcome a downturn in the hype train now that indiegogo (Pulse) and CES are completed, and LHLabs just "focus" on actually building/shipping product.
 Not saying they aren't doing so, but the marketing/forum spiel seems so over the top without a single product shipped yet....


----------



## jaywillin

jexby said:


> while at CES with Larry H saying he found another tweek to make the Geek Out "sound better", I find it hard to believe the final manufacturing could have even started yet?
> 
> I for one would welcome a downturn in the hype train now that indiegogo (Pulse) and CES are completed, and LHLabs just "focus" on actually building/shipping product.
> Not saying they aren't doing so, but the marketing/forum spiel seems so over the top without a single product shipped yet....


 
  
 i agree, and i believe things have slowed , at least on the two threads (out/pulse)  i'm subscribed to, but whenever units do start shipping, i expect it'll ramp back up for a while


----------



## jexby

jaywillin said:


> i agree, and i believe things have slowed , at least on the two threads (out/pulse)  i'm subscribed to, but whenever units do start shipping, i expect it'll ramp back up for a while


 
  
 yes, some forums have slowed.  and I'd expect and welcome the ramp up after products are shipping and heard in the wild.
 but wow the Gavin and LHLabs twitter feed was amass with minutiae last week....


----------



## AxelCloris

Looks like my question was answered by Larry this morning.
  


> _Geek Out has integrated volume control.... So when you use vol up and down buttons, you will change the internal volume settings._
> 
> _When computer set the new volume, that value will reset the buttons' settings and change the current value to computer's setting._


 
  
 So the Geek Out will have integrated volume control, but it will also react to the OS control. I gotta say that sounds like a pretty darned smart design. Now the question returns to which one should I get?  If the Super Duper won't be overkill for my IEM then I'll go that route since it will power my orthos better.


----------



## jaywillin

jexby said:


> yes, some forums have slowed.  and I'd expect and welcome the ramp up after products are shipping and heard in the wild.
> but wow the Gavin and LHLabs twitter feed was amass with minutiae last week....


 

 lol, i don't tweet , i'm old lol
 yeah, enough tweaking already , lets get to shipping !


----------



## kenshinhimura

axelcloris said:


> Looks like my question was answered by Larry this morning.
> 
> 
> So the Geek Out will have integrated volume control, but it will also react to the OS control. I gotta say that sounds like a pretty darned smart design. Now the question returns to which one should I get?  If the Super Duper won't be overkill for my IEM then I'll go that route since it will power my orthos better.


 

 pretty sure it was stated somewhere in this thread that you wouldnt have much room to play with the volume if you use the super duper with IEM's. it wont be like the geek pulse that you change the gain settings manually.


----------



## jexby

jexby said:


> while at CES with Larry H saying he found another tweek to make the Geek Out "sound better", I find it hard to believe the final manufacturing could have even started yet?


 
  
 bad form to quote myself, but the great AxelCloris stated elsewhere that:
  
 "The improvement Larry found was in the firmware for the ESS9018K2M so thankfully it wouldn't require any physical change. And also thankfully Larry has implemented the change into the Pulse. He found it before CES so any units that have already gone through production can be updated at the LH labs fairly easily. It shouldn't push back production time by much to change the firmware settings that are loaded at the factory."
  
 so any (of my) dread about delays in manufacturing seem unfounded.  welcomed.


----------



## AxelCloris

jexby said:


> bad form to quote myself, but the *great* AxelCloris stated elsewhere that:


 
  
 I'm sorry...what? O_o


----------



## jexby

just giving you props- 
 over on the Geek Out send out forums you updated about the Larry H found improvements.


----------



## AxelCloris

Oh I know. I always appreciate props.  It's just the choice of wording surprised me. I stumbled across the info Larry mentioned in another thread so I figured I'd share it. I'm glad it won't have any significant impact on production. I'm sitting here anxiously awaiting my Geek. I'm just impressed that Larry is making improvements up to the final moment. He's done the best with the hardware so now he's tweaking firmware settings.


----------



## raisedbywolves

just ordered my geek out an hour ago or so. went with the regular geek out since i'm mostly an iem guy and if i ever buy some cans they'll probably be easy to drive ones, so. hopefully it sounds better than my hrt microstreamer, which has been awesome. any idea on when the geek out will ship?


----------



## AxelCloris

raisedbywolves said:


> just ordered my geek out an hour ago or so. went with the regular geek out since i'm mostly an iem guy and if i ever buy some cans they'll probably be easy to drive ones, so. hopefully it sounds better than my hrt microstreamer, which has been awesome. any idea on when the geek out will ship?


 
  
 If you ordered from their mustgeekout pre-order site then you'll be one of the later shipments. The Geeks are shipped out to Kickstarter backers first, then Indiegogo backers, and then the pre-orders. Kickstarter units are still on schedule to ship around the end of this month.


----------



## raisedbywolves

axelcloris said:


> If you ordered from their mustgeekout pre-order site then you'll be one of the later shipments. The Geeks are shipped out to Kickstarter backers first, then Indiegogo backers, and then the pre-orders. Kickstarter units are still on schedule to ship around the end of this month.


 

 that's where i ordered from. sucks, i thought i'd be getting one pretty soon but oh well.


----------



## AxelCloris

raisedbywolves said:


> that's where i ordered from. sucks, i thought i'd be getting one pretty soon but oh well.


 
  
 It may not be a huge wait, but you will be later in the line. Maybe some time in February. The good news though is that once Kickstarter backers start getting theirs you'll see a flood of reviews and impressions here on the forums. I'm sure at that point there will be direct comparisons with the HRT Headstreamer since it's another budget unit. So you'll know before it arrives how it holds up.


----------



## raisedbywolves

axelcloris said:


> It may not be a huge wait, but you will be later in the line. Maybe some time in February. The good news though is that once Kickstarter backers start getting theirs you'll see a flood of reviews and impressions here on the forums. I'm sure at that point there will be direct comparisons with the HRT Headstreamer since it's another budget unit. So you'll know before it arrives how it holds up.


 

 haha, i hope it doesn't end up worse than it. i don't see how that could happen, but who knows. i just like that it's futureproof and is a sabre dac, which i haven't had before, and the measurements look pretty great.


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

I'm quite surprise there were no impressions / write ups so far about Geek Out during CES 2014.


----------



## AxelCloris

Honestly I'm not. Give them time and they should start trickling in. CES has a lot of exhibits and most reporters take notes at each venue they visit to do their write-ups later. Then they'll focus on the big ticket, traffic driving articles first and let the lower traffic ones trickle in slowly. If you get a big ticket article out 5 days after someone else you miss out on a TON of traffic that would drive ad revenue.


----------



## Mackem

Yeah I'm planning on using some 64 Ohm headphones (M-Audio Q40). Currently use a Xonar DG but not sure if it's good for lower impedance IEMs due to it's output impedance.


----------



## raisedbywolves

is it true the geek out has been delayed due to faulty usb connectors?


----------



## AxelCloris

raisedbywolves said:


> is it true the geek out has been delayed due to faulty usb connectors?


 
  
 Sadly yes, but at least they're acknowledging the issue and not just pushing the product. That shows some serious class and respect for their backers.
  
 http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/gavn8r/geek-a-new-usb-awesomifier-for-headphones/posts/719837


----------



## miceblue

axelcloris said:


> raisedbywolves said:
> 
> 
> > is it true the geek out has been delayed due to faulty usb connectors?
> ...



That's rather unfortunate... :/
But yes, it's much better to catch the flaw now, before shipment, than after.

I think this issue was brought up before though, wasn't it? I vaguely remember people saying how the 3-inch block sticking out of a computer's USB port might cause some issues somewhere.


----------



## AxelCloris

Yeah, the issue was brought up when people were asking why a male USB instead of a female mini or micro USB on the Geek. They were talking about strain issues. The Geek team explained that people would be using the slacker cable in order to relieve stress and strain on the USB connector.


----------



## miceblue

Mhmm. I went ahead and got the Slacker Mini. My desk/transportable rig already has enough cables as it is, so the slacker cable would have just been a nuisance for me. The swivel dongle is also more space efficient/less of a hassle while using it with my laptop on the bus.


----------



## FlySweep

My hope is that in the process of discovering this issue with the USB, LH Labs evaluates the integrity of the two (headphone & headphone/line) output ports, as well.  It's another area that will get a significant amount of physical use (repeated insert/removal cycles) and is prone to wear.  I've owned quite a bit of portable gear in my time in this hobby and the better built amps tend to have HQ metal connectors (like the Meier QuickStep or UHA760) that seem well reinforced internally, too.


----------



## tomscy2000

The Geek isn't meant to exist in the guise of traditional hi-fi, however. It was developed and marketed as a mass consumer product, without the values of it lasting for decades like our fathers' stereos were; besides, the modernl landscape of the DAC market evolves so quickly that even the Geek will be left to obsolescence in a few years, especially with audiophiles' rate of consumption.


----------



## miceblue

Is any hi-fi product meant to last years? XD
Even with headphones nowadays, people have them for a year before they move on to a better one.


----------



## money4me247

miceblue said:


> Is any hi-fi product meant to last years? XD
> Even with headphones nowadays, people have them for a year before they move on to a better one.


 

 mmm... i dunno about that. like the hd600 & h650 have been around for quite a while. if you just get a nice pair of headphones, there is really no need to upgrade. the headphone market isn't like the computer/smartphone/electronics market where every new generation has a markedly significant improvement or better specs or revolutionary new tech.
  
 a good pair of headphones released 10 years ago is still a really good pair of headphones now.


----------



## CharlesC

tomscy2000 said:


> The Geek isn't meant to exist in the guise of traditional hi-fi, however. It was developed and marketed as a mass consumer product ......


 
  
 I think the price of the Geek Out reflects the inclusion of HD and DSD support, features that the mass consumer market doesn't care about. For mass market they should scrap the bells and whistles and get the price down to $125 or so.
  
 Will it really be better than everything else for 16/44 tracks playing on 25 ohm headphones? It's hard for me to imagine but I'm ready to be surprised.


----------



## tomscy2000

charlesc said:


> I think the price of the Geek Out reflects the inclusion of HD and DSD support, features that the mass consumer market doesn't care about. For mass market they should scrap the bells and whistles and get the price down to $125 or so. Will it really be better than everything else for 16/44 tracks playing on 25 ohm headphones? It's hard for me to imagine but I'm ready to be surprised.


 

 At its core, the Geek is still an audiophile product --- the majority of its backers are audiophiles; it merely doesn't have the traditional values of one. While most audiophile products get replaced quickly anyway due to the fickle nature of this hobby, they're still marketed as though they'd last a hundred years. Not so the Geek. It panders to consumerism just like every other electronic device these days.


----------



## CharlesC

tomscy2000 said:


> At its core, the Geek is still an audiophile product --- the majority of its backers are audiophiles; it merely doesn't have the traditional values of one. While most audiophile products get replaced quickly anyway due to the fickle nature of this hobby, they're still marketed as though they'd last a hundred years. Not so the Geek. It panders to consumerism just like every other electronic device these days.


 
  
 I guess you mean something different by "panders to consumerism" than just creating a consumer product. 
  
 What I think is that once you've explained to the average consumer what the difference is between the Geek, the Super Geek and the Super Duper Geek they will be reaching for the Audioquest D-3. And that is even before you explain to them that the Geek has two headphone jacks but they are different from one another. I'm not sure you will even get the salespeople at Best Buy to understand this stuff. None of this is intended as a criticism of Geek. I just think the product is way to complicated to ever have mass market appeal.


----------



## AxelCloris

charlesc said:


> I guess you mean something different by "panders to consumerism" than just creating a consumer product.
> 
> What I think is that once you've explained to the average consumer what the difference is between the Geek, the Super Geek and the Super Duper Geek they will be reaching for the Audioquest D-3. And that is even before you explain to them that the Geek has two headphone jacks but they are different from one another. I'm not sure you will even get the salespeople at Best Buy to understand this stuff. None of this is intended as a criticism of Geek. I just think the product is way to complicated to ever have mass market appeal.


 
  
 Honestly to sell it properly you'd want to focus on a couple key points before even going into the different power ratings. You have to sell them on the device itself before you sell them on a specific model of the Geek. As a former salesman, I'd focus first on the fact that the Geek has the 3D Awesomifier and explain how crossfeed makes many songs better. Give the customer a demo side by side with and without crossfeed. Then you focus on the fact that it can handle much higher resolutions than the others. Show them a high PCM or DSD recording next to the same song in 48khz.
  
 It would be at this point that I would help sell the product further by explaining that it's meant to share music with friends and has the second headphone out. To cap it off, you'd find out what headphones they plan to use with the Geek and recommend the strength based on that. In a retail environment most people won't be walking into a store and asking about the device if they're wanting to drive something like Audeze or HD800 cans; they'll already have done research so they know what they're going to get. You'll get the customers who buy headphones readily available in most stores: Audio Technica, Sony, Pioneer, Bose, Beats, etc... Those are the customers who will need the demos.
  
 In short, it's something that's really easy to sell if you understand what it brings to the table. Show what it does that others can't and what it does better. Sell the value. Don't even look at the price first, make them want/need it before price comes into it.
  
 Experience: former lead sales rep for Magnolia Home Theater.


----------



## kugino

I think I'm going to pick up an ifi idsd while I wait for the geek.


----------



## sling5s

Any update on these?  Possible ship date for pre-orders?


----------



## AxelCloris

Most recent update is that they're testing different USB connectors. I forget the brand name but I remember some people were happy about the brand choice. I know very little about that sort of thing.


----------



## sling5s

If you pre-ordered (rather than backing kickstarter), is it possible to get a refund?


----------



## Mr H

sling5s said:


> If you pre-ordered (rather than backing kickstarter), is it possible to get a refund?


 
 oh I'd like to know this too cause I went insane in the membrane and got the O2 and ODAC so I don't think i'll need the geek now. if not isn't a big deal cause someone will want to buy it on a forum **** is i'd have to sell it by less than what I paid so, it's a lose lose situation


----------



## BenF

http://lhlabs.com/stop says the GEEK will ship in February.


----------



## sling5s

I think that means end of February and not beginning.  Could be wrong.


----------



## kugino

benf said:


> http://lhlabs.com/stop says the GEEK will ship in February.


 
 was this updated since the hardware issue?


----------



## AxelCloris

Pre-orders are being sent after Kickstarter and Indiegogo backers. I think that page always said Feb since they were shooting for the end of Jan with the first 2 groups shipments.


----------



## BenF

Would be so nice if we could get some official update. Can someone ping Light Harmonic on FB or Twitter?


----------



## FraGGleR

benf said:


> Would be so nice if we could get some official update. Can someone ping Light Harmonic on FB or Twitter?


 
 End of February for backers according to a 1/23/14 update sent via Kickstarter, roughly a 4 week delay.  No word on pre-orders.


----------



## CanDude

.


----------



## Larry Ho

Pre-order will be included in the same production batch. Just mail out after KS backers.


----------



## ninjapirate9901

Anyone know if there is a UK/EU dealer for the GEEK products?


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

Just to let you guyz know....
  
  

 
Larry Ho



OFFLINE
Moderator





Posts: 917
Thank you received: 786
Karma: 31  
 
​   Hi, Force

 For Geek Out, we just had another good demo in SF this weekend. And we got a rave feedback.
 Final assembly and complete quality control testing process will start very soon.

 After that... Ship out!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  
 2014 projects begin! Lead Engineer/ LH Labs


----------



## Supperconductor

YAY!


----------



## BenF

So when are they supposed to ship?


----------



## AxelCloris

They're still projecting end of Feb.


----------



## jexby

axelcloris said:


> They're still projecting end of Feb.


 
  
 I've got a bridge to sell ya if anyone believes that....
 and I'm as eager as anyone.
  
 but they've slipped on everything except raising money.


----------



## kugino

jexby said:


> I've got a bridge to sell ya if anyone believes that....
> and I'm as eager as anyone.
> 
> but they've slipped on everything except raising money.


I'm not the only one who thinks they've spread their time and resources a bit thin with the addition of the pulse and all the extras with it. But, almost every crowd-sourcing venture is late with delivery, so they're not unusual from that perspective.


----------



## Supperconductor

As a software developer I know how long it can take to work out all the niggling little issues. This is their first product for their labs branch, I'm sure they want to get it right.


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

First Shipment Set to Go Out on Friday!  
 Shipment Schedule:

February 28 - 100 units
by March 14 - 200 more units
by March 28 - 1700 more units

 The reason for the small batches on the first couple of shipments is due to the need to ramp up final assembly, QC, and fulfillment.  Their automated testing equipment needs to be fine tuned, so the first 300 units are all being tested individually.  They've decided to do all of this in-house as depending on subcontractors has proven to be costly in both time and resources.  Gavin wished they could get them out faster, but this he says is the safest and most reliable way for them to do it.  If they can ramp up faster, they certainly will.  But for now, this is their schedule.
  
See you Kickstarter Update.


----------



## kugino

m-i-c-k-e-y said:


> First Shipment Set to Go Out on Friday!
> Shipment Schedule:
> 
> February 28 - 100 units
> ...


 
 i ordered the geek out along with the geek pulse via indiegogo. do you know if that march 28 batch includes all those indiegogo backers, too?


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

I think not Bro. The're are 2K backers on Kickstarter alone.
  
 Don't remember if they will ship it separately or together with your Pulse.


----------



## kugino

m-i-c-k-e-y said:


> I think not Bro. The're are 2K backers on Kickstarter alone.
> 
> Don't remember if they will ship it separately or together with your Pulse.


 
 ok, that's good to know. i'm not expecting the geek pulses to be shipped til the fall anyway, so i'm in no hurry...


----------



## BenF

How do we know who will receive in which batch?


----------



## FraGGleR

benf said:


> How do we know who will receive in which batch?


 
 I doubt they will let people know in case they have to rearrange things during shipping.  Probably first come, first serve from the campaign, which means I will most likely get mine in the big March 28th batch as I only got in at the $159 slot.


----------



## DSlayerZX

I got in the $139 dollar slot,
 I from the look of the release unit #, I should get them on the second batch.
 It appears they have brought the unit to San Francisco meet. Has anyone on head-fi have an impression on it?


----------



## miceblue

m-i-c-k-e-y said:


> First Shipment Set to Go Out on Friday!
> 
> Shipment Schedule:
> 
> ...



Thanks for the update! I haven't had much time to browse the Light Harmonic forums lately. It's great that they're getting things going though.

Larry mentioned it, but will these units have the op-amp modification? He said something after CES that there's a tweak that can be done to "make it better."


----------



## AxelCloris

miceblue said:


> Thanks for the update! I haven't had much time to browse the Light Harmonic forums lately. It's great that they're getting things going though.
> 
> Larry mentioned it, but will these units have the op-amp modification? He said something after CES that there's a tweak that can be done to "make it better."


 
  
 Yes, these will have any of the tweaks Larry discovered during/since CES. Now to sit here and wait another month for mine to arrive.


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

_Just for info:_
  

Posted by Gavin Fish ♥ Like  I've been receiving a lot of requests to update addresses before we start shipping.  I can't possibly change all of these addresses manually.  So if you need to update your shipping info, please log into BackerKit (http://geek.backerkit.com) and update your address ASAP.
 Thank you!



  
  
_And this got me excited on my email:_
  
 Thanks again for backing GEEK: A New USB Awesomifier for Headphones!
 We just wanted to let you know we just charged $30.00 to the credit card you provided for the extra add-ons or shipping you selected. We will post an update on when we are ready to ship!


----------



## Supperconductor

L-u-c-k-y!


----------



## pearljam50000

is it possible to get one for less than 200$? ):


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

Pre order @ $199: http://www.lhlabs.com/stop


----------



## pearljam50000

Thanks.
Is it suposed to be better than the Dragonfly, Audioengine D3 and Meridian explorer?


----------



## AxelCloris

pearljam50000 said:


> Thanks.
> Is it suposed to be better than the Dragonfly, Audioengine D3 and Meridian explorer?


 
  
 This link will give you more specific answers on that topic. In short: yes.
  
 http://mustgeekout.blogspot.com/2013/08/geek-vs-others.html


----------



## BenF

axelcloris said:


> This link will give you more specific answers on that topic. In short: yes.
> 
> http://mustgeekout.blogspot.com/2013/08/geek-vs-others.html


 

 Dragonfly v1.2 came out since, much improved and 100$ cheaper...
 I ordered both GEEK and Dragonfly v1.2, neither shipped yet


----------



## pearljam50000

Thanks.
I'm not sure what headphones i'm getting, but is the standard 450 mW enough to drive all the popular headphones such as Sennheiser HD800, AKG Q701 and so on? or should i add the 50$ to get the more powerful version?


----------



## AxelCloris

pearljam50000 said:


> Thanks.
> I'm not sure what headphones i'm getting, but is the standard 450 mW enough to drive all the popular headphones such as Sennheiser HD800, AKG Q701 and so on? or should i add the 50$ to get the more powerful version?


 
  
 If you're looking to drive a range of headphones you'll want to get the upgraded version. The HD800 and Q701 appreciate some power, so you'd want to get the Super Geek at least.


----------



## miceblue

Geek 500 is it called now? Or is it 550?

See, the names keep changing. Geek, Geek Out, Super Geek Out, Super Duper Geek Out, Geek Out SE or something, Geek Out S or something, Geek Out 450 or something, Geek Out 500 or something, Geek Out 1000.


----------



## AxelCloris

miceblue said:


> Geek 500 is it called now? Or is it 550?
> 
> See, the names keep changing. Geek, Geek Out, Super Geek Out, Super Duper Geek Out, Geek Out SE or something, Geek Out S or something, Geek Out 450 or something, Geek Out 500 or something, Geek Out 1000.


 
  
 The current names are based on the mW strength: 450, 720 and 1000. Yeah, it's getting a tad confusing.


----------



## zerodeefex

pearljam50000 said:


> Thanks.
> Is it suposed to be better than the Dragonfly, Audioengine D3 and Meridian explorer?


 
 I own the three you mentioned and demoed the Super Duper Geek Out at the SF Bay Area meet. I brought my own HD800s and it kicked the rear of all the mentioned units with the HD800. It wasn't even a close contest.
  
  
 Anyone in the first 100 receive a shipping notice yet?


----------



## BenF

zerodeefex said:


> I own the three you mentioned and demoed the Super Duper Geek Out at the SF Bay Area meet. I brought my own HD800s and it kicked the rear of all the mentioned units with the HD800. It wasn't even a close contest.
> 
> 
> Anyone in the first 100 receive a shipping notice yet?


 
  

 Is your Dragonfly v1.2?


----------



## zerodeefex

benf said:


> Is your Dragonfly v1.2?




Original, but the super duper geek was already better than my Herus with the HD800 with a quick listen


----------



## BenF

zerodeefex said:


> Original, but the super duper geek was already better than my Herus with the HD800 with a quick listen


 
 Hope it's really this good.
 Will be interesting to compare DF/GEEK/ODAC.
 Right now GEEK is the most expensive one, so it has a lot to prove.


----------



## zerodeefex

The real test is the geek out 450 with IEMs. let's see if it replaces the ODAC > Leckerton as my UERM solution


----------



## FraGGleR

benf said:


> Hope it's really this good.
> Will be interesting to compare DF/GEEK/ODAC.
> Right now GEEK is the most expensive one, so it has a lot to prove.


 
 The DF, GEEK, D3, Herus, etc. are all tiny dac/amp combos.  Not sure if ODAC is a valid comparison since you have to have an amp attached, at which point it will be several times the volume and double the price.  One place where the GEEK is superior to the rest of the group, and which is pretty much the main selling point, is headphone driving capabilities.  Even the most basic GEEK puts out much more power than any of the other competitors.  That fact alone makes it better for people who want to drive full sized headphones and could justify a large part of the price difference.  For me, the performance with IEMs and efficient portables is more important since I never take full sized headphones anywhere on the go.  Then its price difference could play into it, though the Herus and the Meridian Explorer are still more expensive.  And of course for people who got in during the KS campaign, the price/performance ratio will be all over the place depending on where they got in.


----------



## pearljam50000

Let's hope it's really that good and not FOTM


----------



## FraGGleR

pearljam50000 said:


> Let's hope it's really that good and not FTOM...


 
 For the money and power, as long as it doesn't sound like complete crap, it should be fine.  I don't think anyone has said it is anything like a giant killer.  It is simply better sounding go a couple people than some existing products (likely due to the power since most stick dac/amps don't have near the power to handle high end orthos and HD800s).


----------



## lithium1085

-deleted-


----------



## lithium1085

zerodeefex said:


> I own the three you mentioned and demoed the Super Duper Geek Out at the SF Bay Area meet. I brought my own HD800s and it kicked the rear of all the mentioned units with the HD800. It wasn't even a close contest.
> 
> 
> Anyone in the first 100 receive a shipping notice yet?


 
 I haven't received a shipping notice yet


----------



## pearljam50000

Is there a full review somewhere? I couldn't find any


----------



## AxelCloris

pearljam50000 said:


> Is there a full review somewhere? I couldn't find any


 
  
 Just impressions, really. But since they shipped their first batch on Friday we should have reviews slowly popping up here and there as they ramp up production. Hopefully the people receiving them this week will be kind enough to share their thoughts.


----------



## DSlayerZX

someone on LH Labs has received the unit, but he could not get the driver to work, so no impression yet...


----------



## kugino

dslayerzx said:


> someone on LH Labs has received the unit, but he could not get the driver to work, so no impression yet...


Let me guess. Windows machine?


----------



## miceblue

kugino said:


> dslayerzx said:
> 
> 
> > someone on LH Labs has received the unit, but he could not get the driver to work, so no impression yet...
> ...



Mac OS is plug-n-play.


----------



## kugino

miceblue said:


> Mac OS is plug-n-play.


I know...that was my not so subtle dig on windows


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

Windows drivers are up: http://geek.lhlabs.com/downloads/LightHarmonic_DriverSetup_v2.20.0.zip


----------



## AxelCloris

Quote: Anthony S 





> Installed the driver and am giving it a test run as I type. This is truly a magnificent little device. The sound is crisp and very alive. I listen to chillout/chillstep music typically, some very experimental sounding music. Currently I'm listening to Gravity by ChouChou and it's like being transported to another space entirely. The music envelops the entire headphone space, the bass is rich, the mids are present but not overpowering, the treble is perfect and crisp, everything works together evenly to create a rich atmosphere of sonic goodness.
> 
> The only thing I'd have concern about is the heat, when plugged in this can get rather hot. If it's elevated on a cooler surface that helps tremendously. Testing out 'Moon City' by Atlum Schema next. I've been using FLAC and Ogg Vorbis files. Extreme clarity. As a producer myself this will be interesting to use. Might test out my song 'People Will Do People Things' and see how that sounds through the GeekOut as well. It's like hearing with new ears. I've been using an X-Fi GoPro HD for quite awhile because my headphone jack died, there was a lot to be desired but it allowed me basic listening.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Here's an early first impression from one of the LHLabs forum members. Enjoy everyone!


----------



## akarise

Oh wow, those are some amazing first impressions. I can't wait to receive mine!! Any impressions on the 3D awesomifier though?


----------



## miceblue

axelcloris said:


> > Be careful though, mind the warning in the package about volume. The Super Duper Geek will blast you out of your chair if you make a mistake with it. I pushed one of the buttons on the side of the device and the volume lunged in intensity.



Hm...


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

From Larry:
  

 



Larry Ho
Moderator





OFFLINE
Karma: 32  
   Geek Out and Geek Pulse will share the same driver!
 384K/32 bit...

 And one more thing: next week, *I will start working on DSD256 with that driver.*

 Cheers,

 Larry


----------



## haquocdung

Do we receive a tracking number when the Geek Out ship?
 I have been checking my email for this.


----------



## Explorer

haquocdung said:


> Do we receive a tracking number when the Geek Out ship?
> I have been checking my email for this.


 
  
 You are not the only one!


----------



## pearljam50000

More impressions please ^_^


----------



## tomscy2000

m-i-c-k-e-y said:


> And one more thing: next week, *I will start working on DSD256 with that driver.*


 
  
 Great and all, but how many actual files are there that are in DSD256 format? In the same vein, I've always wondered how many people who get Antelope DACs have actually heard the DSD512 support...


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

I think it's more on the ability of handling 'future' formats. 

And having DSD256 can't wait to do some upsamples and hear If there's a difference..


----------



## Audio Addict

Surprised it is running so warm. Is it biased as a Class A amp?


----------



## tomscy2000

m-i-c-k-e-y said:


> I think it's more on the ability of handling 'future' formats. And having DSD256 can't wait to do some upsamples and hear If there's a difference..


 

 Yeah, I know, but I just feel Larry's time [right now] could be better spent on other things... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 DSD256 support can wait until later on...


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

He is. Let me post here what he said yesterday:
  

 
Larry Ho
Moderator




OFFLINE
Karma: 32  
   I'm totally focus on Geek Pulse/ LPS4 and new cables now...
 We are happy about the current progress.

 Next new EP should be here soon.

 Larry

  
  2014 projects begin! Lead Engineer/ LH Labs



  
  
  
 DSD256 was a feature request by some on the LH Labs forum...And Larry was committed to do it AFAIK.


----------



## BenF

audio addict said:


> Surprised it is running so warm. Is it biased as a Class A amp?


 

 Yes
  
http://mustgeekout.blogspot.com/2013/08/geek-vs-others.html


----------



## pearljam50000

Does it always upsample?


----------



## walfredo

Has anyone else received their?  Some more impressions?


----------



## Zoo Animal

tomscy2000 said:


> Great and all, but how many actual files are there that are in DSD256 format? In the same vein, I've always wondered how many people who get Antelope DACs have actually heard the DSD512 support...


 

 Also software based over-sampling where you can set your own filtering parameters and over-ride all or part of the internal filtering.


----------



## FraGGleR

Well, another delay for my GEEK Out it seems since I got a black 450.
  
 From the recent email:
  
"As you know, we shipped out 100 units on February 28.  Many of you have asked why you didn't get yours if you were one of the first backers.  This is a good and valid question.  The reason you may not have received yours is because our first 100 units were "Super Duper Geeks" (Geek Out 1000) in silver only.  If you ordered a regular Geek (Geek Out 450), a "Super Geek" (Geek Out 720), had a combination of Geek configurations, or ordered your Geek Out 1000 in a color other than silver, we couldn't deliver yours in that batch.  I'm sorry I'm only telling you about this now.  Our production manager, Rich, is tasked with the very difficult job of figuring out the best order to manufacture the units in, and determined (based on parts availability and vendor ability) to do it that way.
  
On Friday, we will be shipping out our next 200 units.  These units will also be Geek Out 1000's.  We'll be shipping them in black, silver, red, and blue and will start at the top of the list (the order in which the contributions were pledged).  We still don't have our Kickstarter Green chassis here, as we've had to reject two batches because the anodized color turned out to be more of an olive drab.  They didn't pass our QC.  I hope they'll get it right and deliver them to us on Friday, but it will be too late to put them together and ship them out in this batch.
  
Now some bad news.  I'm sorry to report that we're likely not going to make our March 28 deadline to ship out the remainder of the units.  We may be able to get 300 or so out, but we can't be certain.  I'll keep you informed in the next week about the progress and when we'll be able to get the rest out.  Right now, we think there may be a two week delay on the final batch.
I know this is really bad news, and I hate delivering to you.  But I want you to know that with all of the challenges that we've faced, our production team has shown incredible poise.  Larry's team is working long, smart hours to address the issues as they come up, even hand soldering many of the units we're shipping to try to meet the deadlines that I've laid down.  I've had the easiest task in the company: to show you the product and ask you to back us.  The hard work is happening behind the scenes."


----------



## tomscy2000

pearljam50000 said:


> Does it always upsample?


 
  
 The answer is most likely "no"...
  
 http://www.computeraudiophile.com/f6-dac-digital-analog-conversion/light-harmonic-geek-digital-analogue-converter-17179/index5.html#post259227


----------



## lithium1085

I have a black 450 too. long wait ahead...


----------



## akarise

I have a silver 450 but I kinda wanna switch to black because it would match all of the gear on my desk much better. Anyone wanna trade a black for a silver?


----------



## AxelCloris

I would love for my Geek Out 1000 in red to be in that list, but seeing as how they mentioned those who ordered multiples will be later, I doubt that's the case.


----------



## hatefulsandwich

Feeling slightly ticked off that it's the most expensive Super Duper GEEKS with silver enclosures shipping off first instead of according to backer order. And of course I would have ordered the green one. I would've thought enclosures would have been dealt with separately from the USB issues as they aimed for the January release so anodizing issues could have been dealt with way earlier than this.

So I can pretty much expect to get my GEEK last because it's a green 450. Great stuff.


----------



## AxelCloris

Quote: Larry Ho 





> _There will be the real 'LIMITED Edition' or we call 'Signature Edition' coming out after we finish delivering the Kickstarters' Geek Out. Best component, Hand matching and go to extreme._


 
  
 Wait, what? This was taken from the LH Labs forum. If Larry's not pulling our legs there will be a limited edition coming after the Kickstarter stuff is all said and done.


----------



## hatefulsandwich

Losing respect for LH, to be honest. They're really milking the GEEK for all it's worth before even getting the darned thing out. First they come up with differing amp sizes for more money instead of just the standard GEEK, then they start on the Pulse campaign before they've wrapped things up on the GEEK Out. Now they're already working at a Limited Edition before they've even fulfilled their responsibility to get the original GEEK out to backers. How many people will receive their regular GEEKs and feel stung that it's already been updated with a signature line that they would prefer?

Limited edition, signature lines are fine when you already have a successful product that's been on the market for a while. You don't start with limited edition talk before you've even got the original product out!

Next I bet the GEEK Out will have a street price that comes at or very close to what backers paid. Just so it feels especially pointless to have backed them at the early adopter prices. So the only special thing about early adopting is the option of a green chassis that they're having such a hard time getting right (even though I recall talk of finalizing colour samples being done way back). Then down the line (probably before some of the backers even get the GEEKs) I'm sure they'll offer a whole array of different colors including green.

Yeah, I'm not impressed with this business strategy LH is using. Aren't we supposed to be able to pull out of Kickstarter backing that doesn't meet its stated deadline? Because at this rate I feel like I might rather wait on the GEEK product lineup being stabilized and actually RELEASED.


----------



## georgelai57

I totally agree.


----------



## AxelCloris

The reason they went and made so many versions of the Geek Out and Geek Pulse is because we, the backers, asked for them. If the community only wanted the 450mW Geek Out and nothing more then that's where it would have stopped. I for one am thankful that they've added all these options for us to choose. Yes, that did push back their projected ship date but that's to be expected. And from a business perspective it makes absolute sense to milk the Geek line for all it's worth while the name is fresh in everyone's mind. Do I want my Geek sooner rather than later? You bet, but I'm also happy to wait so that I'll be able to run my more hungry cans off it instead of needing to double amp. I do agree that a limited edition version could have waited until after they had finished shipping to their backers but thankfully the people behind this are the engineering team, not the factories that are currently producing our units.


----------



## jaywillin

for the folks who are getting a little "unhappy" a few thoughts come to mind
  as its been said, LH listened to what we wanted, and we voluntarily , freely gave our $$
 we were basically investing in an idea, not a finished product.
 it takes a lot to bring a product to market, more than we as average consumers know.
 we are learning as we go, LH is learning as well.
  
 patience grasshoppers !!


----------



## Zoo Animal

I think a lot of belly aching goes to "light" communication and the fact we are all still excited about the product 6-7 months after the campaign started. In a word, gimme
  
 Even if everything was on-time I was hoping for more frequent touch-points between the LH labs forum, kickstarter and us backers. Certainly an interesting project and few of us are equipment manufacutres, so it would be interesting look behind the curtain and see pics of it in all the different processes and learn how something like this gets made. 
  
 A few years ago this would equal a good hassle but with a phone/computer/internet access/camera inside your pocket it gets harder to imagine why an update can't come out in the time it takes to order you after-work drink on a friday and having the bartender hand it to you.


----------



## Mr.Sneis

jaywillin said:


> for the folks who are getting a little "unhappy" a few thoughts come to mind
> as its been said, LH listened to what we wanted, and we voluntarily , freely gave our $$
> we were basically investing in an idea, not a finished product.
> it takes a lot to bring a product to market, more than we as average consumers know.
> ...


 
  
  
 WRT the different versions... Just a little devil's advocate here but just because a few people want feature/product X doesn't necessarily mean everyone wants product X...  Who are we to know whether the actual demand pushed them to include said feature or release said product versus a secret roadmap they had laid out before even the original Kickstarter campaign?  I just don't buy half of what they say anymore.  What's the saying?  Make them think it was their idea?  For all I know LH is "selling" us on products that we only think we wanted in the first place.
  
 While I am not super upset over the latest update it really does rub me the wrong way.  Basically those who gave them more money end up with the fastest product versus those who backed them within hours of the campaign going up are the first in last out.  How does that inspire confidence?


----------



## jaywillin

mr.sneis said:


> Just a little devil's advocate here but just because a few people want feature/product X doesn't necessarily mean everyone wants product X...  Who are we to know whether the actual demand pushed them to include said feature or release said product versus a secret roadmap they had laid out before even the original Kickstarter campaign?  I just don't buy half of what they say anymore.
> 
> While I am not super upset over the latest update it really does rub me the wrong way.  Basically those who gave them more money end up with the fastest product versus those who backed them within hours of the campaign going up are the first in last out.  How does that inspire confidence?


 

 i get your point, but i think with crowdfunding, expectations should be minimal , the risk is greater than buying a finished product
 i wasn't meaning to criticize anyone, just pointing out that the delays, changes , etc are probably more part of "the norm" rather than "the exception"
 could things have been done better ?? i'm sure that they could, do i expect it ? no
 just speaking for myself here


----------



## pearljam50000

Is the Geek better than o2+odac combo and Meridian Explorer?
So hard to choose!


----------



## FraGGleR

jaywillin said:


> i get your point, but i think with crowdfunding, expectations should be minimal , the risk is greater than buying a finished product
> i wasn't meaning to criticize anyone, just pointing out that the delays, changes , etc are probably more part of "the norm" rather than "the exception"
> could things have been done better ?? i'm sure that they could, do i expect it ? no
> just speaking for myself here


 
 I am with you here.  I have backed several Kickstarter campaigns, including the OUYA, which broke records at the time for the amount of money raised and how quickly.  The team really had their ish together and there were still delays and people were still complaining about the process, the product, the support, etc.  I also backed a campaign by a company that had several products under their belt that ended up being a complete failure and I lost the money I had "invested."  As crowdfunders, I really do think we have the responsibility to keep expectations in check since we aren't even early adopters, we are pre-adopters.  We are backing ideas that don't have a physical form yet, sometimes by a team doing this for the first time.  Are we allowed to have opinions about the product, the campaign, and the company?  Of course, but I think some of use get a little full of ourselves and our desires as an end consumer instead of backers of a company trying their best to give us exactly what we want.
  
 I think LHLabs got a little ahead of themselves and listened a little bit too much to the crowd.  I would have preferred them to have a bit stronger a vision of the product they wanted to sell then maybe do some minor tweaking based on the crowd instead of what we ended up with between the two campaigns.  I don't think they had any idea that the campaigns would develop as they did and they just weren't prepared for everything.  You don't know what you don't know.  If their management team is good, they will learn from these two campaigns and fill out the rest of their GEEK line with a bit more efficiency and better handle expectations and communication.


----------



## FraGGleR

pearljam50000 said:


> Is the Geek better than o2+odac combo and Meridian Explorer?
> So hard to choose!


 
 It depends!


----------



## jaywillin

fraggler said:


> I am with you here.  I have backed several Kickstarter campaigns, including the OUYA, which broke records at the time for the amount of money raised and how quickly.  The team really had their ish together and there were still delays and people were still complaining about the process, the product, the support, etc.  I also backed a campaign by a company that had several products under their belt that ended up being a complete failure and I lost the money I had "invested."  As crowdfunders, I really do think we have the responsibility to keep expectations in check since we aren't even early adopters, we are pre-adopters.  We are backing ideas that don't have a physical form yet, sometimes by a team doing this for the first time.  Are we allowed to have opinions about the product, the campaign, and the company?  Of course, but I think some of use get a little full of ourselves and our desires as an end consumer instead of backers of a company trying their best to give us exactly what we want.
> 
> I think LHLabs got a little ahead of themselves and listened a little bit too much to the crowd.  I would have preferred them to have a bit stronger a vision of the product they wanted to sell then maybe do some minor tweaking based on the crowd instead of what we ended up with between the two campaigns.  I don't think they had any idea that the campaigns would develop as they did and they just weren't prepared for everything.  You don't know what you don't know.  If their management team is good, they will learn from these two campaigns and fill out the rest of their GEEK line with a bit more efficiency and better handle expectations and communication.


 

 yep, and i'm also a pulse x backer (with all the upgrades and add ons too) so far, it looks to be going a little smoother, or it just seems more organized ,
 can't really put my finget on it, but it seems the LH guys are learning, and improving


----------



## miceblue

pearljam50000 said:


> Is the Geek better than o2+odac combo and Meridian Explorer?
> So hard to choose!



I have an O2 and ODAC, so I can compare the two when I get the Geek Out.


----------



## pearljam50000

Thanks.


----------



## kugino

fraggler said:


> I am with you here.  I have backed several Kickstarter campaigns, including the OUYA, which broke records at the time for the amount of money raised and how quickly.  The team really had their ish together and there were still delays and people were still complaining about the process, the product, the support, etc.  I also backed a campaign by a company that had several products under their belt that ended up being a complete failure and I lost the money I had "invested."  As crowdfunders, I really do think we have the responsibility to keep expectations in check since we aren't even early adopters, we are pre-adopters.  We are backing ideas that don't have a physical form yet, sometimes by a team doing this for the first time.  Are we allowed to have opinions about the product, the campaign, and the company?  Of course, but I think some of use get a little full of ourselves and our desires as an end consumer instead of backers of a company trying their best to give us exactly what we want.
> 
> I think LHLabs got a little ahead of themselves and listened a little bit too much to the crowd.  I would have preferred them to have a bit stronger a vision of the product they wanted to sell then maybe do some minor tweaking based on the crowd instead of what we ended up with between the two campaigns.  I don't think they had any idea that the campaigns would develop as they did and they just weren't prepared for everything.  You don't know what you don't know.  If their management team is good, they will learn from these two campaigns and fill out the rest of their GEEK line with a bit more efficiency and better handle expectations and communication.


 
 agreed. i've backed a number of KS ventures, only one of which was a complete fail. and every one failed to deliver "on time," but i totally understand why that happens. 
  
 i do feel that LHLabs listened too much...and way too soon. i would have liked to see them stick to their original vision a bit more and perhaps get some input on design, something that they don't seem to be that good at...but they know DACs like no one else here and should have stuck to their ideas for the technical aspects of the product. i have no problems with the delays, however...it's normal operating business. i just hope they can deliver a solid product.


----------



## AxelCloris

I've backed numerous products on Kickstarter and received a handful of them. Tomorrow I'll be taking delivery of my first crowd funded project to deliver on time. It's a rarity that something comes in when the creators quoted during the campaigns. I'm also one of the backers who understood what I was getting into when I backed the Geek products. I'll just be extremely happy when they arrive.


----------



## hatefulsandwich

My issue stems from the fact that they're not actually focusing on the single Geek product. They've spread themselves over so much without having even released the initial product. Of course delays can happen, and are expected, but I feel resentful because when I backed the campaign, I got the impression that the GEEK Out would be LH's focus. Then they kept on adding options and desktop options and are already working on signature lines... But they haven't delivered on their first crowd funded product yet.

I just don't like this business strategy. They keep putting out new products for more money before they have even delivered on the original concept.

Indeed, the resentment is not that they are running behind schedule, it's that they don't seem to be focused on the product that got everyone's attention and money in the first place. I would feel much less annoyed if they were just working on the Geek Out and it was running late.


----------



## FraGGleR

hatefulsandwich said:


> My issue stems from the fact that they're not actually focusing on the single Geek product. They've spread themselves over so much without having even released the initial product. Of course delays can happen, and are expected, but I feel resentful because when I backed the campaign, I got the impression that the GEEK Out would be LH's focus. Then they kept on adding options and desktop options and are already working on signature lines... But they haven't delivered on their first crowd funded product yet.
> 
> I just don't like this business strategy. They keep putting out new products for more money before they have even delivered on the original concept.
> 
> Indeed, the resentment is not that they are running behind schedule, it's that they don't seem to be focused on the product that got everyone's attention and money in the first place. I would feel much less annoyed if they were just working on the Geek Out and it was running late.


 
 Agreed to a point that they could focus more, but what more is to be done for the GEEK Out?  They were done with the engineering months ago (basically on time) and the delays have been all manufacturing which they couldn't really control.  They seem to have it sorted and have brought on additional staff for fulfillment.  
  
 It seems like they are spread too thin because they didn't do a good job with managing perceptions.  The forced transparency of a crowdfunding campaign is not something companies normally deal with.  In retrospect, they should have done a better job managing information and should have picked up support staff as soon as they cleared their goals.  I think the engineering was moving at the right pace from product to product (you have to maintain the pipeline), but the communication was scattered and poorly planned which leads us to see them as scattered and poorly planned.  They were too eager to share their ideas with us and inadvertently set unrealistic expectations.


----------



## tomscy2000

Part-Time Audiophile's first video on the Geek.
  
 He doesn't say much about it, but at least you get to see Scot dance around.


----------



## doctorjazz

Was that supposed to be helpful? Which part isvthevaudiophile,many way?


----------



## Larry Ho

pearljam50000 said:


> Is the Geek better than o2+odac combo and Meridian Explorer?
> So hard to choose!


 
 We are about to publish a good testing results that will help you to make decision.


----------



## Larry Ho

tomscy2000 said:


> Part-Time Audiophile's first video on the Geek.
> 
> He doesn't say much about it, but at least you get to see Scot dance around.




 I can not stop laughing...


----------



## miceblue

tomscy2000 said:


> Part-Time Audiophile's first video on the Geek.
> 
> He doesn't say much about it, but at least you get to see Scot dance around.





First thing that popped up in my mind. XD


He hasn't even used it yet! 

Also, the legend should come in handy for the first few times using it, but it looks kind of ugly in my honest opinion: slapping a giant label on the back of such a beautiful piece of hardware.


----------



## tomscy2000

miceblue said:


> First thing that popped up in my mind. XD
> 
> He hasn't even used it yet!
> 
> ...


 
  
 He might not have used the final production version, but I'm sure he's been running around with a prototype for some time. He's good friends with Gavin, AFAIK.
  
 Agreed about the legend being a total eyesore. It should've been laser engraved or something.


----------



## mtruong34

Part-Time Audiophile's first video on the Geek.

He doesn't say much about it, but at least you get to see Scot dance around.
[/quote]

Lloyd to Harry "Hey, wanna hear the most annoying sound in the world?"

It's the Geek First Impression video by part-time audiophile. Also the most useless video.


----------



## eliwankenobi

I guess Scott was too excited to make the video of him totally geeking out about it, that he just couldn't wait until he heard it first! LoL!


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

Geek Out vs AudioQuest Dragonfly vs iFi iDSD vs Meridian Explorer
  
http://geek.lhlabs.com/force/geekout/898-geek-out-vs-the-others-3rd-installment


----------



## AxelCloris

Indeed I am liking those measurements. And now I will resume my wait for at least one of my Geek Outs to be shipped.


----------



## miceblue

Looks good, but isn't this bad business practice? You're basically saying "look how inferior the competition is."

It's one thing to do it in a more ethical way by saying "product X beats out the competition" like they do in many scientific test between products, but it's another to basically flat out say "product X beats out products A, B, and C."

V-MODA chose to do the former when designing the M-100 and tweaking their manufacturing process. They did measurements of the M-100 and their quality control against the competition, but they never said what companies/products for ethical and good business practice reasons.


----------



## mtruong34

I don't get it. What's unethical about it.


----------



## miceblue

mtruong34 said:


> I don't get it. What's unethical about it.



You're basically saying how superior your device is and bragging about it. It's like a cheap shot really.

Name one other audio company who calls out the competition (and a specific model in particular) for being not as good. I can't think of any at the top of my head.


----------



## mtruong34

miceblue said:


> You're basically saying how superior your device is and bragging about it. It's like a cheap shot really.
> 
> Name one other audio company who calls out the competition (and a specific model in particular) for being not as good. I can't think of any at the top of my head.




http://www.audiophilleo.com/comparison.aspx

I see comparison matrices like these all the time


----------



## bhazard

miceblue said:


> You're basically saying how superior your device is and bragging about it. It's like a cheap shot really.
> 
> Name one other audio company who calls out the competition (and a specific model in particular) for being not as good. I can't think of any at the top of my head.


 
 It's actually less of a cheap shot, and more of a very informative set of testing data. I LIKE that a company provides this testing data to the community. How many times do you see that from other companies? Very few.
  
 It's not like the Verizon LTE map commercials, failing to mention that T-Mobile is twice as fast speed wise in most of those same LTE areas I've been to. Those are intentionally misleading cheap shots.


----------



## zenpunk

If your product is indeed  superior to the competition and you can prove it, you would be silly not to bragg about it.


----------



## jaywillin

zenpunk said:


> If your product is indeed  superior to the competition and you can prove it, you would be silly not to bragg about it.


 

 as they say "it ain't bragging if you can back it up"


----------



## FraGGleR

Competitive matrices are a staple of marketing and business presentations. As long as they are not misrepresenting anything, it is all good. 

I am more excited than I should be for this thing. Can't wait to hear it for myself. Maybe a month from now.


----------



## themad

Pretty impressive the voltage output of more than 4V... IIRC, the USB maximum output is 5V, right?
 I'm very curious to see it drives a pair of HE-500 sufficiently.
  
 And what version did Gavin use? Regular, Super or Super Duper? I searched but couldn't find it.


----------



## kugino

having recently used and sold an iDSD (which, btw, i liked a lot), the noise floor measurements b/n the iDSD and the geek out are pretty impressive in the geek's favor. sensitive IEMs on the iDSD definitely have audible background noise, though in my normal use it wasn't a big deal when playing music.
  
 the iDSD and geek are not in the same competitive space, though...yes, there may be some overlap, but the iDSD is a bit more versatile (USB->SPDIF converter, RCA outs, battery power) at the expense of size. based on pure technical measurements, however, the geek out looks pretty amazing. can't wait to get mine.


----------



## miceblue

mtruong34 said:


> miceblue said:
> 
> 
> > You're basically saying how superior your device is and bragging about it. It's like a cheap shot really.
> ...



That's the first time I've ever seen such a matrix before; and also the first time I've heard of Audiophilleo. XD


----------



## miceblue

themad said:


> Pretty impressive the voltage output of more than 4V... IIRC, the USB maximum output is 5V, right?
> I'm very curious to see it drives a pair of HE-500 sufficiently.
> 
> And what version did Gavin use? Regular, Super or Super Duper? I searched but couldn't find it.



Only the Super Duper was listed to have a 4 VRMS output rating. That was also missing from the test: which model they were using.


----------



## themad

Cool, thanks.
 I'm still trying to figure out why did I order the Super and not the Super Duper version... I'm working on that, though.


----------



## AxelCloris

miceblue said:


> Only the Super Duper was listed to have a 4 VRMS output rating. That was also missing from the test: which model they were using.


 
  
 It's a pretty safe bet they were testing the Geek 1000 against the competition. It'll make their unit look better in testing and it's what their production partners are currently manufacturing so they'll have those on hand. I assumed from the start that they were testing the 1000. Whenever LH talks about the model in interviews they always seem to mention that 1W output spec and the price tag of the 450.


----------



## kugino

axelcloris said:


> It's a pretty safe bet they were testing the Geek 1000 against the competition. It'll make their unit look better in testing and it's what their production partners are currently manufacturing so they'll have those on hand. I assumed from the start that they were testing the 1000. Whenever LH talks about the model in interviews they always seem to mention that 1W output spec and the price tag of the 450.


 
 haha. yeah, that's a typical marketing ploy. tout the highest/best model's specs, but provide the lowest model's cost.  perhaps a better way to phrase their marketing would be, "up to 4W output" and "starting at $199"...


----------



## lithium1085

Someone with more technical abilities than me can probably help out here (looking for NwAvGuy... LOL). The THD + noise and crosstalk specs are truly class defining. I think these measurements should however come with the following disclaimers-
  
 1. Noise floor is dependent on the bit depth so if you compare the dragonfly or meridian (playing a max of 24 bit) with any device playing 32 bit, the noise floor should be theoretically lower with
 32 bits. A more appropriate comparison would be running the same bit depth on everything. You can argue that it is not the geek's fault that others cannot handle 32 bits. But at the same time considering that the maximum amount of music is available at CD bit depth of 16 bits, you can also argue that the extra bit depth is mostly not being used.
  
 2. Higher output voltage is a choice of design. Lower output voltages can be very useful considering that they will not require high levels of digital volume attenuation which will basically strip bits from the data (thus reducing 32 bit depth or any other bit depth being used). This loss will be very harmful when you are playing CD bit depth of 16 bits as every bit is essential in this context.
  
 3. SNR is dependent on output voltage. If you output high voltage(=signal) for the calculation then your SNR will be higher. Thus, audible noise in a realistic situation may or may not be directly correlated to these SNR values. These high voltages would be relevant only at volumes which would make you deaf very very quickly.
  
 I would remind everyone that I am a paying backer before you guys think that I am just trying to bad mouth them. I appreciate the novelty and spec transparency that they are bringing to the industry as a whole. Also, I have only recently learnt these aspects of interpreting specs and feel free to correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## miceblue

http://geek.lhlabs.com/force/geekout/898-geek-out-vs-the-others-3rd-installment


> One more quick note that I think is important for non-techy people like myself— when we look at measurements that are measured in decibels (dB), every 3 dB difference is equivalent to a multiple of 2. For example, 5 dB is *twice as loud* as 2 dB. 8 dB is *twice as loud *as 5 dB and four times as loud as 2 dB.




An increase of 3 dB is a double of sound intensity, yes, but not of perceived loudness.


http://www.audioholics.com/room-acoustics/the-decibel-db


> At 1kHz, a 10dB gain correlates with a perceived doubling of loudness in some frequency ranges.




http://www.sengpielaudio.com/calculator-levelchange.htm


> Ratio doubling means:
> 
> − a power level of +3 dB, or a sound intensity level of +3 dB
> − an electric voltage level of +6 dB, or a sound pressure level of +6 dB
> ...






I'm also curious as to why the Geek Out's two channels measurements are often out of balance with the bar graphs.


----------



## lithium1085

miceblue said:


> I'm also curious as to why the Geek Out's two channels measurements are often out of balance with the bar graphs.


 
  
 I am not sure what you mean by that....Could you clarify?


----------



## miceblue

lithium1085 said:


> miceblue said:
> 
> 
> > I'm also curious as to why the Geek Out's two channels measurements are often out of balance with the bar graphs.
> ...



Out Difference: 0.018 VRMS


iDSD Difference: 0.001 VRMS



Out Difference: 0.101 dB


iDSD Differenece: 0.076 dB



Out Difference: 0.427 dB


iDSD Difference: 0.011 dB



Out Difference: 0.309 dB


iDSD Difference: 0.147 dB



Out Difference: 0.366 dB


iDSD Difference: 0.028 dB


----------



## lithium1085

Is it a case of matching channel components? Anyway It is unlikely to have huge significance...


----------



## yungyaw

The device under test was Geek Out 1000mW. Here's what Geek Out 450mW performance like.
  
 Larry Ho:
  


> Geek Out 450, I didn't publish here. Overall is almost the same like its big brother. Voltage output is 2.65V. SNR is 1.8dB less because the signal voltage is reduce a bit. THD+N is roughly 1dB less. That is about it. I ask production team to maintain the highest standard through out the 3 levels.
> 
> Oh, Geek Out 450 is cooler. Almost forget.


----------



## tomscy2000

lithium1085 said:


> Is it a case of matching channel components? Anyway It is unlikely to have huge significance...


 

 My guess:
 The Dragonfly uses the ES9023, which has the 2Vrms line driver integrated into the chip. My guess is that the iDSD is using one of the PCM51XX series chips, which also has an integrated line driver. The Geek's ES9018K2M doesn't, so it has to be I/V converted. If there isn't really good hand matching, then there will likely be more output variation than IC line drivers.


----------



## AxelCloris

Out of curiosity, has anyone received a shipping notification this week? I'd love to see a Head-Fier get in on the second shipment and it sounds like they did send another wave on Friday. Those recipients should be receiving theirs over the next couple days. I'm sure I won't be getting any of mine until April so for now I'll live vicariously through those who get theirs.


----------



## georgelai57

Silly question. Does Geek play DSD?


----------



## AxelCloris

georgelai57 said:


> Silly question. Does Geek play DSD?


 
  
 It most certainly does. 64 and 128 at launch, and a 256 update is planned down the road.


----------



## georgelai57

axelcloris said:


> It most certainly does. 64 and 128 at launch, and a 256 update is planned down the road.


Hey thanks. I'm awaiting my two Geeks and have recently been playing with DSD hence the question.


----------



## BaTou069

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Does+Geek+play+DSD


----------



## Supperconductor

Finally got my delivery notification today. Supper Dupper Geek in black is on it's way.


----------



## mikemercer

supperconductor said:


> Finally got my delivery notification today. Supper Dupper Geek in black is on it's way.


 
 Just received my Geek Out 1000 today (got one in Red)!!

 Happy to report that, thus far, its already surpassed my high expectations!!  After experiencing the prototype drive the hell outta my Audeze LCD-3's at CanJam last year I've been waiting for this lil powerhouse amp/DAC like an audible junky. Unfortunately I don't have the prototype handy to do a straight-up A/B with the production unit I just received - but it feels like they resolved the only two issues I had with the proto originally:
  
 the highs had a slight bite to them - the transient attack was fast and fluid, but there was a slight edge to things.
 This has been remedied.
  
 there was terrific weight and velocity to the lower end, but it sounded like it needed a bit of control in the lower region.
 They seemingly NAILED it.
  
 These are FIRST/initial impressions.
  
 I reported on what Gavin Fish and Larry were doing with this campaign and Light Harmonic at *The Daily Swarm *(HERE'S THE LINK) before the desktop campaigns got under way. I've been very impressed with their willingness to break the mold and try something different, which isn't the norm in the high end audio arena. But regardless of the risks and raised eyeshare due to their marketing prowess - the products needed to deliver the sonic goods!
  
 Well, if the rest of the products in their componentry arsenal sound anything like the Geek Out 1000 this company is about to put the more expensive product manufacturers on notice.  Light Harmonic is no stranger to the extremes of the high end: Their museum-like looking Da Vinci DAC costs a small fortune (30k) - so they've also played in that wacky segment of the industry. They seem comfortable at both ends of the spectrum: Affordable and ridiculously expensive. After a few listening sessions with the Geek Out 1000 I'm eager to hear EVERYTHING they do!!!!
  
 I'll start a First Impressions thread for the Geek Out, come back and link it here.
  
 But I'm psyched to hear what my friend and partner at Audio360.org @warrenpchi thinks of the Geek Out! We were both blown away with the unit at CanJam. I think my face says it all right here:

 If interested - you can check out our comments on the prototype experience HERE in our CanJam Report.
  
 I was listening to Nirvana's "Come As You Are" in hi rez when that picture was taken. I couldn't believe the overall gestalt of the music coming from that enclosure-less prototype! Everything had sparkle to it. The drums slammed with authority, but also had a sense of air and dimensionality. The bass and guitar were wonderfully detailed and life-like. Cobain's vocals were raw and emotive and I felt immediately drawn-into the sound. It engaged me and never lost my attention.
  
 I'm experiencing more of that since the unit arrived.
 Detailed impressions coming.  But man - this is one of the most impressive products I've heard in a long time (in this category).
 With my Audeze LCD-X, XC, and Mr. Speakers Alpha Dogs - the Geek Out 1000 is a BEAST!


----------



## miceblue

Terrific velocity eh? Which direction was it going?


----------



## mikemercer

miceblue said:


> Terrific velocity eh? Which direction was it going?


 
 Straight at me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I started an Impressions and Appreciation Thread for the Geek out 1000
HERE


----------



## Supperconductor

Mike,
  
 Thanks for the detailed update! I'll be joining you in the Impressions and Appreciation thread as soon as I've had some time clocked on my yet-to-arrive unit. I'll be driving Sennheiser HD-600s and Mr. Speakers' Mad Dog Alphas 3.2.


----------



## mikemercer

supperconductor said:


> Mike,
> 
> Thanks for the detailed update! I'll be joining you in the Impressions and Appreciation thread as soon as I've had some time clocked on my yet-to-arrive unit. I'll be driving Sennheiser HD-600s and Mr. Speakers' Mad Dog Alphas 3.2.


 
 SWEET!
 I gotta get my Alpha Dogs updated, but I love the Geek Out EM w/ my Audeze LCD-3, X, and XC, Alpha Dogs, Sennheiser Momentums, Grado 325i's, and B&O H6's
  
 Just submitted my full review to Part-Time Audiophile!!
 The lil thing inspired me - didn't goto sleep!!


----------



## nicolo

Hi Mike,
  
 Can you give a more detailed impression about how the Geek out sounds with the LCD-X. For the LCD-X you generally need to have a resolving amp like the Mjolnir to make it sound at it's best, due to the LCD-X treble extension being slightly south of neutral compared to the HD-800. Since Larry prefers an analog-like sound signature, which would be perfect for the HD-800, but wouldn't make the LCD-X really _sing_.
  
 If you agree with that, i probably will get the Hifiman HE-560 in a couple of months as i think it will match perfectly.
  
 Quote:


mikemercer said:


> SWEET!
> I gotta get my Alpha Dogs updated, but I love the Geek Out EM w/ my Audeze LCD-3, X, and XC, Alpha Dogs, Sennheiser Momentums, Grado 325i's, and B&O H6's
> 
> Just submitted my full review to Part-Time Audiophile!!
> The lil thing inspired me - didn't goto sleep!!


----------



## AxelCloris

mikemercer said:


> SWEET!
> I gotta get my Alpha Dogs updated, but I love the Geek Out EM w/ my Audeze LCD-3, X, and XC, Alpha Dogs, Sennheiser Momentums, Grado 325i's, and B&O H6's
> 
> Just submitted my full review to Part-Time Audiophile!!
> The lil thing inspired me - didn't goto sleep!!


 
  
 Geek Out 1000 (EM) and Alpha Dogs, I have 50% of that equation and just waiting on the other half. Can't wait to pair them and drift off to audio nirvana.


----------



## mikemercer

axelcloris said:


> Geek Out 1000 (EM) and Alpha Dogs, I have 50% of that equation and just waiting on the other half. Can't wait to pair them and drift off to audio nirvana.


 
 and be prepared to drift off to audio nirvana!
 that's a GREAT way to put it!!
  
 I also love the pairing of my B&O H6's and the Geek Out 1000


----------



## cat6man

any idea of the interval from charging credit card to shipping date?


----------



## FraGGleR

cat6man said:


> any idea of the interval from charging credit card to shipping date?


 
 Not really.  The shipping schedule has been posted and updated a couple times in this thread.  Kickstarter backers will be getting theirs first, then pre-orders and Indiegogo supporters.  Each of those charged the credit card at different times.  They aren't available for regular purchase yet if that is what you are asking.


----------



## Mr.Sneis

fraggler said:


> Not really.  The shipping schedule has been posted and updated a couple times in this thread.  Kickstarter backers will be getting theirs first, then pre-orders and Indiegogo supporters.  Each of those charged the credit card at different times.  They aren't available for regular purchase yet if that is what you are asking.


 
  
 Are you sure?  Last I read from the updates it was those who opted for the upgrades (read: those who paid more) will be receiving theirs first while those who ordered a baseline model within a few hours of going up (read: me) have to be the last ones to get theirs.  Not that it is insulting or anything


----------



## lithium1085

mr.sneis said:


> Are you sure?  Last I read from the updates it was those who opted for the upgrades (read: those who paid more) will be receiving theirs first while those who ordered a baseline model within a few hours of going up (read: me) have to be the last ones to get theirs.  Not that it is insulting or anything


 
  
 I too am in the same position....baseline model among the first 100. I am going on a long trip for several months soon and unfortunately the geek is still not here. I am very disappointed that geek 1000 has been prioritized over people like us, they should perhaps have made this clear to begin with.


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

I too am waiting....
  
 The decision to ship the GO 1000 first is because it was the most complicated to make. They have to make sure on QC.
 Hence it was also released gradually. By 100 then 200 and so forth. To monitor and insure quality. We don't want to have problems with our unit right?
  
 If the most difficult to make passed then it will be easy on the others. (Its on Geek Forum for sometime already)
  
 And thanks! These comments reminded me that its through Crowd Funding that I got Geek Out as a Perk.


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## jaywillin

mikeyfresh said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 i would be SHOCKED if this happened


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## jaywillin

mikeyfresh said:


> I think that's sarcasm?
> 
> I've stated the facts as I believe them to be, and if I'm wrong I will happily stand corrected.
> 
> If I succeed in DARING them to prove me wrong on the Pulse shipment list, I'm OK with that too.


 

 no, not sarcasm at all, i honestly would be shocked if they bumped you down
  
 i believe the facts you've stated, but LH doesn't strike me as the type of company that would do something like that, i know they've offered me a refund regarding an issue, which was really me not understanding something, and gavin seemed to bend over backwards to accommodate me
  
 not wasn't meaning to be critical of your statement either


----------



## Mr.Sneis

jaywillin said:


> i would be SHOCKED if this happened


 
  
 People can hide behind "oh it's their first crowd sourcing campaign" all they want; LH's actions post the original Geek Out KS campaign have shown me all I need to know about what kind of company they are.


----------



## mikemercer

lithium1085 said:


> I too am in the same position....baseline model among the first 100. I am going on a long trip for several months soon and unfortunately the geek is still not here. I am very disappointed that geek 1000 has been prioritized over people like us, they should perhaps have made this clear to begin with.


 
 I just wanted to clear the air - as I'm not sure the 1000 was prioritized over anything, and I don't want ANYBODY to get the wrong idea and feel like they got passed over.
 I wouldn't like that either.
  
 I was one of the first official backers of the project (so you know I paid for it too) - I know Gavin Fish at Light Harmonic very well (we've been friends since he was at MIT Cables working for Bruce) and I was the first journalist to cover the Light Harmonic _*GEEK*_ campaign through Kickstarter at _The Daily Swarm_. LINK HERE  We also got to hear the prototype at Rocky Mountain Audio Fest
- which we reported on in our *CanJam Report* at Audio360.org.
  
I requested the scoop on the Geek, full review-wise, since besides the coverage, I was also an active evangelist for the project, before actually hearing it, and especially AFTER I heard it!!
  
At first I purchased a less powerful GEEK, but then I got in touch with them and let them know I needed the 1000 (at the time I didn't know the new Audeze cans were going to be so much more efficient, and so I thought I'd be driving my LCD-3's with the Geek Out).
  
I'm not sure about the timing to be honest - but Scot and I are backers of the project.
We bought our units. I'll ping Larry from Light Harmonic (he's already posted in the Geek Out 1000 Impressions and Appreciation thread I started HERE) and inquire about the timing.
Maybe they got my unit out to me early for press coverage, but I'm honestly not sure about that. It would make sense from a marketing perspective however.
  
I'll see what Larry has to say about it.
If it means anything: I was promised a review unit two months ago - just got it last week!!
  
 Gavin and Larry are good people - no joke. Gavin's proven himself to be a good friend, and, someone I can count on.
 That's pretty rare in life. 
  
 Ending this post off-topic for a second - the Geek Out 1000 is a serious performer!! It crushed my already-high expectations!


----------



## FraGGleR

mikemercer said:


> Ending this post off-topic for a second - the Geek Out 1000 is a serious performer!! It crushed my already-high expectations!


 
 Where does it rank with the Microstreamer and the HiFiM8 on a pure sound quality scale?  I know you were a big fan of both when they came out.


----------



## jexby

Waiting for the Mercer answer to this with baited breath for sure!
Especially since the M8 should still be in his hands along side the Geek Out for a real world comparison.

Is it too early to predict any direct comparison a "draw" with no clear winner in order to keep companies themselves and fans of each placated?


----------



## Supperconductor

mikeyfresh said:


> By chance do you know what Backer # you are?


Sorry, I don't. I got in at the $139 level.


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## mikemercer

mikeyfresh said:


> Did you then pay for upgrade to a 1000 (EM) aka Super Duper, or did you leave it a $139 pledge for the standard 450 model?


 
 I got an invoice I have to pay 
 Honestly - I have to look to see at what level I pledged!! I JUMPED on it
 I think I pledged at the second or third level -cuz I also got one for my buddy Jay (I passed on my Dragonfly to him - but he needs more juice for his cans) - he's paying me back.
  
 I got him infected with the high performance personal audio bug!
 I lent him my iFi iCAN and it was all over - but he wanted something small so I lent him the Dragonfly,
 but he's got these vintage cans that need juice, can't remember the make at the moment, but they were his dads.


----------



## mikemercer

fraggler said:


> Where does it rank with the Microstreamer and the HiFiM8 on a pure sound quality scale?  I know you were a big fan of both when they came out.


 
 OOOH:
  
 Well, I have to admit the Geek Out 1000 took my microStreamer to school (though I still love it - its not goin anywhere). That was the first A/B I conducted!!
 The 1000's musical presentation has the sparkle of the microStreamer, with greater intensity. Better micro and macro-dynamics, and I couldn't believe this: But a lower noisefloor too!
  
 The 1000 acts more like a desktop unit than a USB dongle/memory stick-like USB DAC/amp! I'm sure the DAC's performance is due to the technology it inherited from Light Harmonic's Da Vinci DAC!!
 But I was seriously surprised when the amp section also out-performed the microStreamer. I knew it had more juice, but I was expecting a noisier background than the MS - not sure why, but I was...
  
 Overall the Geek Out 1000 just produced more gestalt, there's more immediacy to the transient attack and flow - without beating me over the head.
  
 As for the CEntrance HiFi-M8 - - Hmmmmmmmm
  
 OK I'll do it!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  But man I LOVE the M8! 
 Lets see what happens

  
  
  
  


jexby said:


> Waiting for the Mercer answer to this with baited breath for sure!
> Especially since the M8 should still be in his hands along side the Geek Out for a real world comparison.
> 
> Is it too early to predict any direct comparison a "draw" with no clear winner in order to keep companies themselves and fans of each placated?


 
 OK, sometimes I can be Mr. niceguy. I admit it!
 BUT - I would NEVER make a false claim, such as a draw, to keep anybody happy.
  
 If they et mad at me - that's on them! I certainly do plenty of evangelizing if I love something!
 You guys know that.
  
 But things change, and evolve!!! I'm eager to see what comes of the Geek Out 1000 vs. CEntrance HiFi-M8
  
 Lets Get Ready To Rummmmmble!


----------



## Supperconductor

mikeyfresh said:


> Did you then pay for upgrade to a 1000 (EM) aka Super Duper, or did you leave it a $139 pledge for the standard 450 model?


i upgraded to Super Duper. I expect it to arrive on Tuesday.


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## jexby

Completely agree about feature set and usage differences. I've had my M8 for months and love it, not going to sell it off at all.
Awaiting my Geek Out for office laptop use. 

Mainly interested in the sound comparison, as are others I suspect.
We can all read (or know) about the feature deltas.


----------



## mikemercer

mikeyfresh said:


> While a direct comparison using the same source, cables, and headphones is both interesting and valid, these two products are in different categories feature set and price-wise.
> 
> I own the M8, and I will eventually have the 1000 (EM) too, but I intend to use them in different circumstances rather than have a shoot out to send the "loser" packing.
> 
> ...


 
 I totally agree!!
  
 And those of you who've read me know that I don't do product comparisons in my formal reviews because of situations like this! 
 Products are often so different in design philosophy, execution, and feature sets that I believe direct comparisons aren't useful for formal reviews - 
 I think products need to be evaluated on their own musical merit!
  
 However - I agreed to do this merely because it would be FUN! I LOVE my HiFi-M8, as I said in my review for Part-Time Audiophile.
 I also love the Geek Out 1000! But yeah these are two entirely different beasts...
  
 But I wanna see how the Geek Out holds up for the sake of it - the microStreamer A/B seemed more appropriate.
  
 and I'm getting things all set up right now for the battle,
 but I have a nagging suspicion the HiFi-M8 will have such an edge with regard to dynamic slam, and overall power I'll probably stop before I really begin.
 But I'm gonns give it a shot anyway!!
  
  


jexby said:


> Completely agree about feature set and usage differences. I've had my M8 for months and love it, not going to sell it off at all.
> Awaiting my Geek Out for office laptop use.
> 
> Mainly interested in the sound comparison, as are others I suspect.
> We can all read (or know) about the feature deltas.


 
 yeah I was gonna focus on the sonic comparison only.
 Thanks for putting this out there!!!!


----------



## MikeyFresh

jexby said:


> Completely agree about feature set and usage differences. I've had my M8 for months and love it, not going to sell it off at all.
> Awaiting my Geek Out for office laptop use.
> 
> Mainly interested in the sound comparison, as are others I suspect.
> We can all read (or know) about the feature deltas.


 

 Understood regarding the sound comparison, and I agree that's an interesting proposition.
  
 I was trying to say it would have to end up being a draw, for reasons beyond staying neutral with company brands or fans of one or the other.
  
 Or maybe not, everyone is entitled to their opinion and if a comparison comes back in favor of one or the other on a sound quality basis, that's OK too and completely valid in terms of that being a somewhat subjective thing anyway.


----------



## FraGGleR

I didn't ask which was a better product due to much of what you said. I focused on pure sound quality since that is what matters to me most in the end. I have owned both the Microstreamer and the M8 and sold them for various reasons so can no longer do the comparison myself.


----------



## mikemercer

fraggler said:


> I didn't ask which was a better product due to much of what you said. I focused on pure sound quality since that is what matters to me most in the end. I have owned both the Microstreamer and the M8 and sold them for various reasons so can no longer do the comparison myself.


 
 yeah I totally got that!!
  
 I got em all set up fellas, 
 just dealing with a bit of a crisis w/ Alexandra (my wifey) and her declining health.
  
 Work (if you can call this work, its actually a break from the work) has been tough 
 to focus on today especially.
  
 But I'm ON IT, as soon as I can be on it!!
  
 I'm not sure if this would make a difference AT ALL: But I have this USB extender cable (NOT the slacker cable that comes w/ the Geek Out 1000) that allows me to plug the Geek Out into a USB cable, then the MacBook Pro - so I could use Nordost Heimdall 2 on both units - then they have the same digital lead.
  
 BUT - the Geek Out was of course designed to plug right in the laptop.
  
 Thoughts??
  
 You think I should use the USB cables - thereby giving them the same exact bridge to the computer??
  
 I'm not sure - input from you fellas would be good.
 I can also try it both ways...
  
 that didn't look too good when I typed it,
 LOL


----------



## miceblue

Is the Geek Out too fat to put 2 USB interfaces next to each other? i.e. if I have a micro USB mouse receiver, can the Geek Out still fit into the USB port next to it?

Oh never mind. It can in certain circumstances.


----------



## mikemercer

miceblue said:


> Is the Geek Out too fat to put 2 USB interfaces next to each other? i.e. if I have a micro USB mouse receiver, can the Geek Out still fit into the USB port next to it?
> 
> Oh never mind. It can in certain circumstances.


 
 and I think that's what the "slacker" USB extender cable is really for:
 To get the Geek Out away from the laptop to allow for USB devices to be connected
 and NOT have the Geek in the way


----------



## miceblue

I'm pretty sure the Slacker was also included to reduce stress on the USB port. If the Geek Out gets bumped, there's a high chance that something will break or bend, just like a USB stick. The Geek Out sticks out pretty far from a USB port too, so that doesn't help.

That was my main complaint with the Geek Out when it was first introduced: I can't use it on the bus without having to worry about it breaking off.


----------



## mikemercer

miceblue said:


> I'm pretty sure the Slacker was also included to reduce stress on the USB port. If the Geek Out gets bumped, there's a high chance that something will break or bend, just like a USB stick. The Geek Out sticks out pretty far from a USB port too, so that doesn't help.
> 
> That was my main complaint with the Geek Out when it was first introduced: I can't use it on the bus without having to worry about it breaking off.


 
 ah!!
  
 I experienced the same thing while writing, sitting in my lazyboy chair.
 I had to be sure the Geek Out (plugged into my MacBook Pro on my lap) didn't smack against my arm rests...
  
 BUT - that's my fault, as I said earlier in this thread (or it MAY have been in the Geek Out 1000 Impressions Thread)
 I passed out while writing on my couch, and woke up to my MacBook Pro on the floor, along w/ my Audeze LCD-X!
 When I picked up the laptop- the Geek Outs USB end was bent badly.
  
 I managed to bend it back, but now I'm constantly worried the USB tip is gonna snap off!!


----------



## Stillhart

Hi all,
  
 So I suppose I should probably go back and read all 30+ pages, but I was hoping maybe i could just ask here and not get too much guff.  I just learned about this device and it seems to have some nice features.  I'm curious about two things:
  
 1 - Will the base model (the 450mW) be sufficient to drive the AKG Q701?  I believe they're around 50-60 ohms but they're notoriously hard to drive.
  
 2 - When can we expect normal (non Kickstarter) pre-orders to ship?
  
 Thanks in advance!


----------



## miceblue

stillhart said:


> Hi all,
> 
> So I suppose I should probably go back and read all 30+ pages, but I was hoping maybe i could just ask here and not get too much guff.  I just learned about this device and it seems to have some nice features.  I'm curious about two things:
> 
> ...



P = V^2 / R
0.450 W = VRMS^2 / 16 Ω
sqrt(7.2 VRMS^2) = VRMS = 2.68 V

Using the measurements from Innerfidelity for the Q 701:
P = 2.68VRMS^2 / 60 Ω
P = 0.12 W = 120 mW

P = sensitivity * 2^X
120 mW = 1.68 mW * 2^X
log(71.42) / log(2) = X = 6.15
Max dB SPL = 90 dB SPL + 3 dB SPL * X = 90 dB SPL + 3 dB SPL * 6.15 = 108.4 dB SPL


That should be sufficiently loud based on the voltage specification, but the amp may be current limited, so it depends on how much current the Geek Out's amp can put out.


----------



## pearljam50000

So... does it live up to the hype?


----------



## miceblue

pearljam50000 said:


> So... does it live up to the hype?



I think we'll have to wait for more units to get shipped out. I'm eager to compare it to the ODAC and O2 since those are my references for performance/price. Hopefully the Geek 1000 don't get as warm as the Schiit products...those are a bit too warm for my liking. Bah, I keep wanting to call it the Super Duper Geek Out since that was the original name in the campaign; it's so much easier to remember. >.>


----------



## AxelCloris

A few people on the lhlabs forums are saying they'll be taking delivery today, so we should have some more impressions in the next couple days I would imagine.


----------



## Supperconductor

My GO 1000 just arrived. I'll be posting in the impressions thread after some quick listens.


----------



## pearljam50000

Can the base Geek 450 drive the HD800's?
Thanks.


----------



## miceblue

pearljam50000 said:


> Can the base Geek 450 drive the HD800's?
> Thanks.



You can plug in numbers for the HD800 into the equations I posted 6 posts up. In short, yeah it looks like it based on what we know about the Geek Out 450. In reality though, we don't really know with the lack of impressions so far.
http://www.innerfidelity.com/images/SennheiserHD800.pdf


----------



## AxelCloris

supperconductor said:


> My GO 1000 just arrived. I'll be posting in the impressions thread after some quick listens.


 
  
 My F5 key is getting a bit tired.  I kid, take your time and enjoy the GO. Hope it's better than you were expecting.


----------



## FraGGleR

pearljam50000 said:


> Can the base Geek 450 drive the HD800's?
> Thanks.


 
 It should.  I told Larry that I wanted to use both HD800 and IEMs and he said the 450 would be the best bet as long as I didn't expect to blast my music.  The Super would have more headroom, but anything above the base model is not recommended if you plan to use IEMs or very sensitive headphones.


----------



## mikemercer

fraggler said:


> It should.  I told Larry that I wanted to use both HD800 and IEMs and he said the 450 would be the best bet as long as I didn't expect to blast my music.  The Super would have more headroom, but anything above the base model is not recommended if you plan to use IEMs or very sensitive headphones.


 
 hey everybody!
  
 Man I'm sick today - so I'll be in bed all-day I suspect, but wanted to share our *review *(me and Scot Hull at Part-Time Audiophile) of the _*Geek out 1000*_!
  
HERE'S THE LINK
  
 Hope you dig it!!


----------



## palermo

LH should put one sample to Headfonia, seriously interesting


----------



## Poimandres

I just ordered the 450 for 199 as I will only use iem's with it.  Aside from the amp I assume everything else and the sq should be the same?  I know that lh is behind in getting orders out any idea how long before they get caught up?


----------



## jexby

Hope you know they are spinning up a Geek Out 100 with lower power for IEMs soon.
Betas might go out in a couple weeks.


----------



## AxelCloris

Larry just confirmed the list of beta testers for the GO 100 and I'm among them. Once I have the unit I'll be able to compare it side by side with a Dragonfly and my E12. To test I'm going to be using my 1964-Q primarily, but will also use my A151 and S2 to get a more solid feel about how the GO 100 does for IEMs. I've read that the 450 works well with IEM, but I wouldn't be surprised to find that the 100 is an even better match with sensitive models.
  
 Edit: I'll report here what I can; within the requirements of any potential non-disclosure agreements, of course.


----------



## jexby

Ditto, myself as well into the GO100 beta pool with eventual testing of
SE215
UM3X
Heir Audi 4.AiS

Comparing with iDSD nano, HiFiM8 and GO450 if it arrives.


----------



## FraGGleR

jexby said:


> Ditto, myself as well into the GO100 beta pool with eventual testing of
> SE215
> UM3X
> Heir Audi 4.AiS
> ...


 
 Sweet!


----------



## sealykojac

Has anyone actually received their standard Geek (450mW) yet?


----------



## AxelCloris

sealykojac said:


> Has anyone actually received their standard Geek (450mW) yet?


 
  
 If I understand the current progress, I believe that they're still shipping out GO 1000 units. They're trying to improve production speed currently as well. I believe Larry mentioned that they're projecting to manufacture 800-1000 units a week very soon.


----------



## raisedbywolves

so is this geek out 100 going to cost less? is it still possible to get in on it?


----------



## AxelCloris

raisedbywolves said:


> so is this geek out 100 going to cost less? is it still possible to get in on it?


 
  
 There's currently no pricing information available and there's no option to order the GO 100. I don't know when LHLabs plans to make that information available. For now they're having a few of us test a prototype 100 mW model to see how it will work for those who primarily use IEMs. I imagine if the testing goes well that they'll push forward rather quickly with the rest of the process considering that they're already shipping GO 1000 units and will be starting on the 720 and 450 versions soon as well.


----------



## raisedbywolves

axelcloris said:


> There's currently no pricing information available and there's no option to order the GO 100. I don't know when LHLabs plans to make that information available. For now they're having a few of us test a prototype 100 mW model to see how it will work for those who primarily use IEMs. I imagine if the testing goes well that they'll push forward rather quickly with the rest of the process considering that they're already shipping GO 1000 units and will be starting on the 720 and 450 versions soon as well.


 

 ah, okay. that's kind of lame but i figure i might as well get the 450 before they jump the retail price back up to $300 or something rather than wait for the go 100. then again, i'm pretty happy with my microstreamer so maybe it's worth waiting. not sure.


----------



## pearljam50000

Waiting for a comparison with Audioengine D3 and Meridian Explorer ^_^


----------



## superachromat

sealykojac said:


> Has anyone actually received their standard Geek (450mW) yet?


 
  
 I wonder too. Any individual email or news received so far.


----------



## yungyaw

superachromat said:


> I wonder too. Any individual email or news received so far.


 
  
*Larry Ho wrote:*
_All the other models besides Geek Out 1000, including 720 and 450 will start coming in this Friday.

 Next week will be the BIG production week. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_


----------



## BenF

So, having come up with the idea for Geek Out 100, I didn't even get to be on the beta list?


----------



## superachromat

yungyaw said:


> *Larry Ho wrote:*
> _All the other models besides Geek Out 1000, including 720 and 450 will start coming in this Friday.
> 
> Next week will be the BIG production week.
> ...


 
  
 Thank you for the quote. Hopefully can get the Geek Out soon.


----------



## pearljam50000

If someone orders today, what is the expected shipping date?


----------



## Stillhart

pearljam50000 said:


> If someone orders today, what is the expected shipping date?


 
 I tried asking that before and got crickets.  I don't think anyone knows.


----------



## mikemercer

stillhart said:


> I tried asking that before and got crickets.  I don't think anyone knows.


 
 I'll try to find out.
  
 I know the people there, and I can't honestly imagine them playin any games...


----------



## mikemercer

superachromat said:


> Thank you for the quote. Hopefully can get the Geek Out soon.


 
  
 I hope so to!
 I'm upset if things are behind.
  
 I enjoyed it so much you ALL, who got in like me, should have one when promised!
 We had so much fun writing the review at Part-Time Audiophile - and both Scot
 and I bought units.
  
 Maybe they pushed it for press, but I don't know that.
 I'll ask Larry in the Appreciation Thread


----------



## mikemercer

pearljam50000 said:


> So... does it live up to the hype?


 
 I love it.
 And I also loved the HRT microStreamer - which is why I bit the bullet and started my first thread about it and my review!!
 That lil aluminum brick blew my mind with its musicality, dynamic range and air. That lil gem had soul.
  
 It managed to drive my LCD-3s well enough to transport me away from my surroundings! I ended up taking that pair to Hawaii 
(w/ an ALO RxMK3-B - but the microStreamer + LCD-3 was glorious, as unlikely as that is)...

  
 The Geek Out 1000 is, to me, like a microStreamer Reference. It's surprisingly powerful, yet quiet. The music shines through
 with amazing transparency and dimensionality. I've loved listening to the Geek Out w/ everything from Radiohead to Alix Perez,
 Ani Difranco, Ryan Adams, and the new Burial EP + others...
  
 I've driven the 1000 w/ the following cans since I got it and reviewed it for Part-Time Audiophile:
 Audeze LCD-3, X, XC
 Audio Technica AD900X
 HD800
 Alpha Dogs
 Mad Dogs
 Sennheiser Momentums
 B&O H6
  
 and it did great with em all.


----------



## pearljam50000

Would you say the the base Geek 450 is better than the microStreamer and Audioengine D3?
 Thanks.


----------



## Soundsgoodtome

pearljam50000 said:


> Would you say the the base Geek 450 is better than the Audioengine D3?
> Thanks.


+1 

An independent comparison (vs sponsored) would be fantastic.


----------



## zerodeefex

soundsgoodtome said:


> pearljam50000 said:
> 
> 
> > Would you say the the base Geek 450 is better than the Audioengine D3?
> ...




I'll be comparing the geek out to a variety of units I already own once I get my shipment:

Meridian explorer
AQ dragonfly
Audioengine d3
Audioengine d1
HRT MicroStreamer
Resonnesence Herus
Centrance DACPort
ODAC + fiio e12/pico Power


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## Johnnyhi

mikemercer said:


> *The Geek Out 1000 is, to me, like a microStreamer Reference. It's surprisingly powerful, yet quiet. The music shines through*
> *with amazing transparency and dimensionality.* I've loved listening to the Geek Out w/ everything from Radiohead to Alix Perez,
> Ani Difranco, Ryan Adams, and the new Burial EP + others...
> 
> ...


 
  
 So you saying the SQ is similar.? 
 if so then i don't think i would buy it since i found the micro streamer to be Dry, 2D... overall no the sound that i wanted...


----------



## mtruong34

johnnyhi said:


> So you saying the SQ is similar.?
> if so then i don't think i would buy it since i found the micro streamer to be Dry, 2D... overall no the sound that i wanted...



Which USB dongle type DAC/amps do you find good?


----------



## Johnnyhi

mtruong34 said:


> Which USB dongle type DAC/amps do you find good?


 
  
 i would say i've yet to find one... 
  
 i'm going to try one of the hifymediy dac's...  been doing some research about them and they look promising...


----------



## pearljam50000

Any updtaes on shipping dates?


----------



## Poimandres

I recently pre ordered one (450) and LH responded by email telling me later this month.


----------



## pearljam50000

Thanx!


----------



## Poimandres

Hopefully they stick to the schedule. Thinking about picking up a leckerton mkii as well.


----------



## BenF

poimandres said:


> Hopefully they stick to the schedule. Thinking about picking up a leckerton mkii as well.


 

 Does anybody know what this "schedule" is supposed to be now?
 I thought they were supposed to ship all the Kickstarter GO1000 on Mar 28, but it didn't happen.


----------



## jaywillin

I'm curious too,


----------



## Poimandres

They told me by the months end. I actually just requested to cancel. I didn't realize that the dx90 was going to support being used as a USB dac. I just ordered one of those.


----------



## jexby

Everyone's timing priorities are different, but I would have waited for the Geek Out.


----------



## Poimandres

I may order one again after we start seeing some reviews. I was considering canceling and ordering a leckerton mkii however after finding out that the 90 can be used as a USB dac I was sold.


----------



## doctorjazz

Geek Out came today, had to leave the house, didn't have much time to listen, but got in a few songs. All I can say is, WOW!!!!! IT'S THE REAL DEAL!!! The wait was worth it!


----------



## bhazard

doctorjazz said:


> Geek Out came today, had to leave the house, didn't have much time to listen, but got in a few songs. All I can say is, WOW!!!!! IT'S THE REAL DEAL!!! The wait was worth it!


 
 Nice. Hope mine comes soon.


----------



## Audio Addict

bhazard said:


> Nice. Hope mine comes soon.


 
  
 Me to.


----------



## pearljam50000

doctorjazz said:


> Geek Out came today, had to leave the house, didn't have much time to listen, but got in a few songs. All I can say is, WOW!!!!! IT'S THE REAL DEAL!!! The wait was worth it!


 
 Which version?When did you order?what headphones are you using? Thanx.


----------



## doctorjazz

Green, most powerful of the models, forget the specs. Listened with Senn HD 650s before I left my house to get killed in hours of traffic


----------



## miceblue

doctorjazz said:


> Geek Out came today, had to leave the house, didn't have much time to listen, but got in a few songs. All I can say is, WOW!!!!! IT'S THE REAL DEAL!!! The wait was worth it!



What were you using before the Geek Out?


----------



## doctorjazz

Didn't make the first, cheapest group, but ordered soon after that, seems like a few years ago!


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

If you don't have one and got the dough for it.
  
*Tomorrow 12pm PST *
  
From Larry:
 ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
  
We will release the *"Signature Limited Edition" of Geek Out 1000mW*. *Delivery in two weeks*.
The top 4 or 5 (TBD) referral winers in Geek Wave campaign will get these for FREE!

The specifications are...

* *Gold Plated Chassis with designer's signature*
* Limited to 32 only. And we open 16 for bid in Geek Wave on April 15, for the birthday of Da Vinci DAC.
4 ~ 5 for the TOP people who refer the most friends in the Geek Wave campaign.
Every one is serialized and fully tested and include the individual testing report from Audio Precision.
** Hand matched and hand pick the ultimate upgraded components*. (I will decoded it when I got time)
* *The distortion (THD+N) could get even -3dB down, that means HALF of it*.
* *For people who back it. They will get that on April 28.*
* For the people who win the TOP referral award. It will be shipped out on the end of Geek Wave campaign.

Cheers,
Larry


----------



## doctorjazz

Up to now using mostly portable, generally Fiio X3.


----------



## Larry Ho

m-i-c-k-e-y said:


> If you don't have one and got the dough for it.
> 
> *Tomorrow 12pm PST *
> 
> ...


 
  
 Sorry that, we need to finish the Geek Out 1000mW first. Then launched the Geek Out 1000mW Signature Edition. 
 Celebrate our 3rd year from Da Vinci DAC, 2011 April 15!


----------



## nigel801

It is disgusting and now I start to hate receiving Pulse update when there is actually no update about Pulse but marketing campaign on Geek Wave. I was very interested in product like wave but after seeing how LH is now milking sincere backers by releasing campaigns one after another and not focusing on first and second campaign backers. since from last two months there is no update on Geek Pulse and all energy and focus is on Geek Wave, there are Geek Out 450/720 backers still crying to get their hands on. There is no survey sent to Geek Pulse backers to provide details on which Geek out they want and if they want to upgrade geek pulse.
  
 Simple stuff are hanging for months, I have decided to buy Ibasso DX90 which can be delivered within a weeks time and can run as standalone DAP and have the specs of 699$ geek pulse, I will put the Geek out and Pulse on ebay if ever get these. May be in mean time Gavin come up with half dozen more campaign, geek wave will also be dropped for another year,  so good luck to him in making more frustrated backers. There will be day when LH will be the most hated company on Indiegogo and IGG will lose their credibility big time.


----------



## raisedbywolves

nigel801 said:


> It is disgusting and now I start to hate receiving Pulse update when there is actually no update about Pulse but marketing campaign on Geek Wave. I was very interested in product like wave but after seeing how LH is now milking sincere backers by releasing campaigns one after another and not focusing on first and second campaign backers. since from last two months there is no update on Geek Pulse and all energy and focus is on Geek Wave, there are Geek Out 450/720 backers still crying to get their hands on. There is no survey sent to Geek Pulse backers to provide details on which Geek out they want and if they want to upgrade geek pulse.
> 
> Simple stuff are hanging for months, I have decided to buy Ibasso DX90 which can be delivered within a weeks time and can run as standalone DAP and have the specs of 699$ geek pulse, I will put the Geek out and Pulse on ebay if ever get these. May be in mean time Gavin come up with half dozen more campaign, geek wave will also be dropped for another year,  so good luck to him in making more frustrated backers. There will be day when LH will be the most hated company on Indiegogo and IGG will lose their credibility big time.


 

 i kinda see where you're coming from. i'm waiting for people to report on how good the dx90 functions as a dac before i decide to go with the dx90 vs. the geek out though. if people say it works great as a dac then i'll probably end up getting one since i could use it for my laptop and for portable purposes.


----------



## doctorjazz

Well, in my 1st day with the Geek Out, I'm a very happy camper indeed. So happy, in fact, that after waiting months, like everyone else, I'm considering getting the upgraded Signature Limited Geek Out...if it sounds even better than my Geek Out 1000, it is a fine sounding unit indeed...


----------



## FraGGleR

nigel801 said:


> It is disgusting and now I start to hate receiving Pulse update when there is actually no update about Pulse but marketing campaign on Geek Wave. I was very interested in product like wave but after seeing how LH is now milking sincere backers by releasing campaigns one after another and not focusing on first and second campaign backers. since from last two months there is no update on Geek Pulse and all energy and focus is on Geek Wave, there are Geek Out 450/720 backers still crying to get their hands on. There is no survey sent to Geek Pulse backers to provide details on which Geek out they want and if they want to upgrade geek pulse.
> 
> Simple stuff are hanging for months, I have decided to buy Ibasso DX90 which can be delivered within a weeks time and can run as standalone DAP and have the specs of 699$ geek pulse, I will put the Geek out and Pulse on ebay if ever get these. May be in mean time Gavin come up with half dozen more campaign, geek wave will also be dropped for another year,  so good luck to him in making more frustrated backers. There will be day when LH will be the most hated company on Indiegogo and IGG will lose their credibility big time.


 
 I received a Geek Pulse survey weeks ago.  Did you contact LHLabs?
  
 I also got an update on the Pulse development on the 5th of April.  You might want to check you spam folders or visit the LHLabs website on occasion.
  
 I am still don't have my 450, but I am not crying, but patiently waiting.  From initial impressions, despite the couple month delay, it will be worth it.  
  
 You are going to feel however you feel, but product development nearly always takes longer than projected, especially if it is the first of a kind for the company.  Add in the fact that LHLabs has bent over backwards to not only listen to our requests, but also implement them, and a couple months of delays are understandable though not desirable.   Additionally, manufacturing delays can't always be perfectly anticipated and accounted for.  Remember you backed a campaign so that a company could try to bring something to market.  You didn't actually buy a product.  I have backed a campaign before that got me nothing but a sorry email.  
  
 They DEFINITELY need work on their communication, as it is as much to blame for bad feelings as any of the delays, but I think they are slowly getting better now that they have taken on additional staff.


----------



## miceblue

fraggler said:


> nigel801 said:
> 
> 
> > It is disgusting and now I start to hate receiving Pulse update when there is actually no update about Pulse but marketing campaign on Geek Wave. I was very interested in product like wave but after seeing how LH is now milking sincere backers by releasing campaigns one after another and not focusing on first and second campaign backers. since from last two months there is no update on Geek Pulse and all energy and focus is on Geek Wave, there are Geek Out 450/720 backers still crying to get their hands on. There is no survey sent to Geek Pulse backers to provide details on which Geek out they want and if they want to upgrade geek pulse.
> ...



Were you a beta tester? I didn't receive a survey link yet...


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

@doctorjazz
  
 If you want better sound, do suggest to hold off a bit at the near end.
  
 Larry is considering a Geek Wave fi (femto + active/internal Upgrade) or/and a Geek Wave Xfi (dual-mono 90182M + femto + active/internal upgrade). 
  
 Will be like a portable Pulse S/f/i.
  
 IF Larry will consider it.
  
_On Survey:_
 It was a test run. A handful persons were given. And we gave feedbacks in the GF forum.


----------



## gikigill

First dibs on Nigel's Geeks


----------



## FraGGleR

miceblue said:


> Were you a beta tester? I didn't receive a survey link yet...


 
 Whoops, I checked again, and I was a beta tester for the survey.


----------



## eliwankenobi

I was a beta test for survey as well. Don't know if when official survey is out, we'll have to do it again


----------



## walfredo

nigel801 said:


> It is disgusting and now I start to hate receiving Pulse update when there is actually no update about Pulse but marketing campaign on Geek Wave. I was very interested in product like wave but after seeing how LH is now milking sincere backers by releasing campaigns one after another and not focusing on first and second campaign backers. since from last two months there is no update on Geek Pulse and all energy and focus is on Geek Wave, there are Geek Out 450/720 backers still crying to get their hands on. There is no survey sent to Geek Pulse backers to provide details on which Geek out they want and if they want to upgrade geek pulse.
> 
> Simple stuff are hanging for months, I have decided to buy Ibasso DX90 which can be delivered within a weeks time and can run as standalone DAP and have the specs of 699$ geek pulse, I will put the Geek out and Pulse on ebay if ever get these. May be in mean time Gavin come up with half dozen more campaign, geek wave will also be dropped for another year,  so good luck to him in making more frustrated backers. There will be day when LH will be the most hated company on Indiegogo and IGG will lose their credibility big time.


 
  
 I share the same worries as nigel801.  Starting the Geek Wave is going to distract LH from delivering the already late Out and Pulse.
  
 BTW, has anyone received their Geek Out 450 yet?


----------



## Larry Ho

walfredo said:


> I share the same worries as nigel801.  Starting the Geek Wave is going to distract LH from delivering the already late Out and Pulse.
> 
> BTW, has anyone received their Geek Out 450 yet?


 
 I saw few guys in Geek Forum said they got the email notification and expect to receive it tomorrow...


----------



## walfredo

larry ho said:


> walfredo said:
> 
> 
> > I share the same worries as nigel801.  Starting the Geek Wave is going to distract LH from delivering the already late Out and Pulse.
> ...


 
  
 Excellent new, Larry.  Thanks for sharing.
  
 Do you have an estimate for when people in pre-order and the Pulse combo will be receiving their Geek Out?
  
 Thanks,
 Walfredo


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

Manual is out: http://geek.lhlabs.com/downloads/Geek_Out_User_Manual_Version_2014_04_08.pdf
  
 Windows driver installation manual: http://geek.lhlabs.com/downloads/Geek_Out_Windows_Driver_Installation_Instructions_1_0.pdf


----------



## FraGGleR

walfredo said:


> I share the same worries as nigel801.  Starting the Geek Wave is going to distract LH from delivering the already late Out and Pulse.


 
 How?  Different responsibilities in different departments at this point.  The Wave will have zero impact on the Geek Outs, and likely very little on the Pulse.  The development team can't help with manufacturing and fulfillment and shouldn't/can't stay idle until every last product is shipped before working on the next product.  
  
 I feel like typing up an article on how the product development cycle works just to ease some of the angst that people have when backing KS or IGG campaigns.  A lot of negative feelings around the campaigns could probably be diffused if backers were better informed by the companies running the campaigns (not just LHLabs).


----------



## walfredo

fraggler said:


> walfredo said:
> 
> 
> > I share the same worries as nigel801.  Starting the Geek Wave is going to distract LH from delivering the already late Out and Pulse.
> ...


 
  
 Well, I am afraid that things are not so compartamentalized in real life, FraGGleR.  Even large companies have to pick priorities and decide not to do some stuff, as to ensure they get stuff done.


----------



## Stillhart

fraggler said:


> How?  Different responsibilities in different departments at this point.  The Wave will have zero impact on the Geek Outs, and likely very little on the Pulse.  The development team can't help with manufacturing and fulfillment and shouldn't/can't stay idle until every last product is shipped before working on the next product.
> 
> I feel like typing up an article on how the product development cycle works just to ease some of the angst that people have when backing KS or IGG campaigns.  A lot of negative feelings around the campaigns could probably be diffused if backers were better informed by the companies running the campaigns (not just LHLabs).


 
 Ultimately, whether you are right or not, the LH wants us to give them money for their next campaig; if we're not satisfied with their previous campaigns, that will be less likely to happen.  LH needs to decide if it's worth the risk.  If they'd delayed this curent campaign a bit until the GO campaign was complete, it probably would have gone a long way towards "easing the angst".
  
 TBH, I can't possibly imagine why they wouldn't have delayed a third campaign while two were outstanding, unless they were worried about the results of the first campaigns negatively affecting the third more that the bad timing...


----------



## doctorjazz

I think with the Pono set to come out by the end of the year, they must have felt pressure to have a portable item to market. I think they have a point, Neil Young's push on the Pono may make other players that are not iPhones or other phones irrelevant, in a mass market kind of way. Even the way they are going about it, as a sonic upgrade to your existing phone, suggests even now they are hesitant to take on the Pono directly, but still feel they need to have something out there to purchase while a lot of people are signing up for Pono.
As I mentioned, got the Geek Out, love it, think delays relate to the above issues noted, also quality control which seems to be fabulous, item is a small bit of green audio jewelry. I can't believe how light this thing is. When the package arrived, couldn't believe anything was in it! 
Documentation is poor-I'm not a techie, confused about the 2 outputs, 0.27 ohms and 27 ohms. What do I use when? I've just been doing it by ear, changing back and forth, stick with the one I like the sound best out of. Also not sure about the settings-you install drivers, get an app, tells you to set Geek as main out. Does this mean speakers should be plugged into it as well? (my sound is out on my speakers, but that is a different issue, had it before Geek arrived, works through JRiver, but not if I listen on internet, say on Youtube. I believe I developed the problem when I upgraded JRiver from 16 to 19.


----------



## BenF

doctorjazz said:


> I think with the Pono set to come out by the end of the year, they must have felt pressure to have a portable item to market. I think they have a point, Neil Young's push on the Pono may make other players that are not iPhones or other phones irrelevant, in a mass market kind of way. Even the way they are going about it, as a sonic upgrade to your existing phone, suggests even now they are hesitant to take on the Pono directly, but still feel they need to have something out there to purchase while a lot of people are signing up for Pono.
> As I mentioned, got the Geek Out, love it, think delays relate to the above issues noted, also quality control which seems to be fabulous, item is a small bit of green audio jewelry. I can't believe how light this thing is. When the package arrived, couldn't believe anything was in it!
> Documentation is poor-I'm not a techie, confused about the 2 outputs, 0.27 ohms and 27 ohms. What do I use when? I've just been doing it by ear, changing back and forth, stick with the one I like the sound best out of. Also not sure about the settings-you install drivers, get an app, tells you to set Geek as main out. Does this mean speakers should be plugged into it as well? (my sound is out on my speakers, but that is a different issue, had it before Geek arrived, works through JRiver, but not if I listen on internet, say on Youtube. I believe I developed the problem when I upgraded JRiver from 16 to 19.


 

 I think the 0.27 ohm output is the headphone out and 27 ohms is the line out - it is supposed to be connected to an amplifier, which typically has much higher impedance.


----------



## yungyaw

benf said:


> I think the 0.27 ohm output is the headphone out and 27 ohms is the line out - it is supposed to be connected to an amplifier, which typically has much higher impedance.


 
  
 The output impedance should be 0.47Ω for low impedance headphones out and 47Ω for high impedance headphones or as line out to other amplifier.
  
 m-i-c-k-e-y has posted the links to the manual here:
  
 Manual is out: http://geek.lhlabs.com/downloads/Geek_Out_User_Manual_Version_2014_04_08.pdf
  
 Windows driver installation manual: http://geek.lhlabs.com/downloads/Geek_Out_Windows_Driver_Installation_Instructions_1_0.pdf


----------



## doctorjazz

m-i-c-k-e-y said:


> @doctorjazz
> 
> 
> If you want better sound, do suggest to hold off a bit at the near end.
> ...




Already went in on the Wave, but if they do it the way they did it for the Pulse, as they came up with options, (femto, ect), that you could add to your initial pledge for the basic unit, but you didn't have to. Makes more sense in a way, to leave a relatively inexpensive way for people who are just learining there is such a thing as good sound (has been a bit of a secret for the past 30 years or so), while having an upgrade path for those who already know about it and want to get closer to the max (without going to $30,000 DA converters, of course). I did get caught by this in the Pulse campaign. Actually, looking at the promo emails for the Wave, now I'm confused. I pledged for the offer to Geek Force members, which had a small discount. Don't think there were many options as there are posted now, not sure what I got or if I need to change it to get what amounts to the best unit. Any ideas out there.


----------



## doctorjazz

So I'm reading the promo again and again, and can't for the life of me figure out what I'm getting, and what the difference between the various models offered there are (aside from the obvious iphone/android difference)...is it just me? Do I need to correct something? Boy, the Pulse campaign was confusing enough, more confusion on the way, it seems :rolleyes:


----------



## bhazard

S model is not a DAP. The regular one can act as a DAP and has 256gb storage.

I'm waiting for a geek force promo on the S to arrive.

Since the Ibasso DX90 has a dual mono sabre, the geek wave needs to incorporate that and stay below the DX90 price for me to commit to the S model. I don't need a DAP.

My geeks arrive tomorrow, but I can't try them until Fri night.


----------



## doctorjazz

I'd say I'd prefer if the model can act as a DAP, though it's not at all clear to me from the email/update that any of them is a dap. It is nice to be able to connect to your phone and use the programs/data there, but I always find I'm short memory on the phones as it is, adding a ton of music and music software doesn't seem like it would work for me. So, you think the one they already offered with the discount was the one that is going to be a DAP?


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

What I understood is:
 Model S is only a DAC + AMP + Battery/Charger
 Wave is DAC + AMP + Battery/Charger + Storage w/ basic DAP function


----------



## raisedbywolves

bhazard said:


> S model is not a DAP. The regular one can act as a DAP and has 256gb storage.
> 
> I'm waiting for a geek force promo on the S to arrive.
> 
> ...


 

 let me know what you think about the geek. i keep going back and forth on whether to get one or just get the dx90 since it can double as a dap and a dac once ibasso releases their usb driver. from all the preliminary reviews of how great it sounds and the dual mono sabre configuration, i think it might be a better deal honestly. or i suppose i could go with a dx50 and a geek out for about the same cost. decisions decisions!


----------



## Zoo Animal

m-i-c-k-e-y said:


> What I understood is:
> Model S is only a DAC + AMP + Battery/Charger
> Wave is DAC + AMP + Battery/Charger + Storage w/ basic DAP function


 

 The S could be compared to the Chord Hugo
 The Wave is a micro sized music server & streamer that fits in your pocket and is controlled by the phone...also in your pocket. Noisy display functions are kept separated on the phone and out of the way of audio when playing stored tracks. 

 Not unlike a very small portable BBB/MPD combo with it's own storage.

 Smart stuff


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

Thanks Zoo, not very good in explaining..


----------



## Zoo Animal

Does anyone know what they are doing with the FPGA?
 Loading a single custom filter, auto-switching of DSD and PCM filters or user selectable filters?


----------



## sealykojac

I ordered a Geek Out off kickstarter (still waiting on it) but passed on both the pulse and the wave. I personally didn't want to drop over a grand on untested conceptual products. I also feel their advertising is a little too gimmicky for my taste.


----------



## sealykojac

FYI I just received a shipping confirmation email for my Geek (450) so they are finally sending them out..


----------



## kugino

i just received an email about upgrade options for the pulse/out bundle:
  


> It is now time for the “Geek Pulse/Geek Out Bundles” to begin shipping of the Geek Out units. We are contacting you because you have purchased the bundle package and want to offer an upgrade. You can upgrade to the “Super 720Mw Geek Out” for an additional $50 dollars or the “Super Duper 1,000mw” Geek Out for an additional $100 dollars. All you need to do is add this to our “big Thanks” perk in our Geek Wave campaign found on Indiegogo.com. Please email us the color you would like your Geek Out to be at cs@lhlabs.com. Thank you for the support with all our Geek campaigns and we look forward to seeing your upgrades.


 
  
 i upgraded to the 720. weird thing is that you add money for the upgrade using the geek wave campaign...seems like an odd way to increase the funding for the wave, if you ask me.  
  
 anyway, i hope they ship as soon as they received my email response and payment. we'll see...


----------



## jaywillin

kugino said:


> i just received an email about upgrade options for the pulse/out bundle:
> 
> 
> i upgraded to the 720. weird thing is that you add money for the upgrade using the geek wave campaign...seems like an odd way to increase the funding for the wave, if you ask me.
> ...


 

 i've got a 720 coming, still no notice, but i think they had said it would start shipping next week (i hope)


----------



## Stillhart

kugino said:


> i just received an email about upgrade options for the pulse/out bundle:
> 
> 
> i upgraded to the 720. weird thing is that you add money for the upgrade using the geek wave campaign...seems like an odd way to increase the funding for the wave, if you ask me.
> ...


 
 Yeah, I hate to be a negative nancy, but this kind of thing really makes me want to stay away from the Geek.  It's like they don't have enough faith in their own product and have to scam money from one campaign to the other.  It's weird and offputting to me...
  
 Still, looking forward to some impressions of the 450 and 720!


----------



## miceblue

kugino said:


> i just received an email about upgrade options for the pulse/out bundle:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's good and all, but how do they know what you ordered since the Geek Pulse surveys haven't even been sent out yet...?


----------



## jaywillin

Some surveys went out, I got one


----------



## kugino

miceblue said:


> That's good and all, but how do they know what you ordered since the Geek Pulse surveys haven't even been sent out yet...?


Were all the pulse/out bundles for the basic geek out? I think so...so I imagine they have a list of all those people somewhere. I don't think there were that many.


----------



## miceblue

jaywillin said:


> Some surveys went out, I got one



The real survey, or the beta-tester survey?




kugino said:


> miceblue said:
> 
> 
> > That's good and all, but how do they know what you ordered since the Geek Pulse surveys haven't even been sent out yet...?
> ...



Yes, but I did exactly what they instructed and pledged an additional $100 in the "Big Thanks" perk of the original Pulse campaign to upgrade it to the Geek Out 1000. It was also mentioned that you get to choose which colour Geek Out you want and that was never confirmed yet (it's ideally going to be in the survey that hasn't been sent out yet).


----------



## jaywillin

Oh yeah, it was the beta


----------



## kugino

miceblue said:


> The real survey, or the beta-tester survey?
> Yes, but I did exactly what they instructed and pledged an additional $100 in the "Big Thanks" perk of the original Pulse campaign to upgrade it to the Geek Out 1000. It was also mentioned that you get to choose which colour Geek Out you want and that was never confirmed yet (it's ideally going to be in the survey that hasn't been sent out yet).


So then they should be sending you an email asking for your color, right? Or maybe you could just email them, though I hear many emails don't get replies...


----------



## AxelCloris

I received the same email from Manny about upgrading the GO in a combo pack. During the original Indiegogo campaign I pledged an additional $100 to upgrade to GO, one from the combo and the other from referrals, to the 720 mW models. So I sent him a response mentioning this and what colors I was requesting. Hopefully it won't cause a hassle, but that's how we were instructed to handle upgrading the GO originally during while the Indiegogo campaign was active. My GO 1000 is shipping this week so I don't mind if I have to wait for the survey to get mine shipped, but I can definitely understand any frustration that may arise if the same happens to others who don't already have a GO inbound.
  
 As for their use of the wave campaign to collect funds for the upgrade, I'm not opposed. This is going to be easier for them to manage since it's already tied to your Indiegogo ID and they can easily pair that to the Pulse campaign and your combo backings. Sure it'll artificially inflate the numbers for the Wave slightly, but how many people are going to do their upgrade now and how many already completed the upgrade pricing through one of the two Pulse campaigns? It was often mentioned on their forums to donate using the Easy perk and I know of several people who have already done so. Using the Wave campaign is just going to be a bit easier on their team than managing an untold number of loose individual payments via PayPal. If it makes it easier on the LHLabs team, I'm all for it.


----------



## MarcJC

After a day of reading the background behind Light Harmonic, I had this geeky dream of the Geek Out's awesomifier in a metaphoric brawl with the Smyth Research A8 Realiser. Then I woke up at 2AM when my jumped on my keyboard. I miss that dream :<


----------



## Supperconductor

stillhart said:


> Yeah, I hate to be a negative nancy, but this kind of thing really makes me want to stay away from the Geek.  It's like they don't have enough faith in their own product and have to scam money from one campaign to the other.  It's weird and offputting to me...
> 
> Still, looking forward to some impressions of the 450 and 720!


Um, just exactly how are they running a scam? The Geek Out had been delayed and IMO they were transparent about the reasons. They have started shipping and it's a fantastic product. Now I can understand folks getting frustrated about the delays but nothing I've seen indicates people have been cheated out of their money. Crowd funded campaigns have their risks spelled out in advance. You get a discount for rolling the dice.


----------



## Stillhart

supperconductor said:


> Um, just exactly how are they running a scam? The Geek Out had been delayed and IMO they were transparent about the reasons. They have started shipping and it's a fantastic product. Now I can understand folks getting frustrated about the delays but nothing I've seen indicates people have been cheated out of their money. Crowd funded campaigns have their risks spelled out in advance. You get a discount for rolling the dice.


 
  
 "Hi, I want to buy your item off Craigslist.  Can you please ship it to my brother as I'm out of the country?" 
 "Hi, you want to upgrade your Geek Out?  Sure just donate to the Geek Wave."
  
 It feels wrong.  Money for X shouldn't be paid to Y.  They're artificially inflating the GW campaign with money from GO's.  @AxelCloris proposed a very reasonable reason why they'd do this, but I'm an accountant and I've been through too many SOX audits to find this anything but questionable.  I don't know Indiegogo's rules for how these things have to work, but in GAAP accounting, you can't artificially inflate numbers to make certain aspects of your business look better than they actually are.
  
*To be clear, I'm NOT saying this is a scam. * I'm saying it feels wrong *to me* how they're handling the multiple campaigns at the same time as well as shuffling money between the three.  It doesn't help that I find the campaigns to be far too "marketing speaky"; I have an inherent distrust of people talking to me like I'm a mark.  Your feelings may be completely different and that's perfectly fine with me.


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

A bit OT: So since you're an accountant, what will be your proposal?


----------



## Stillhart

m-i-c-k-e-y said:


> A bit OT: So since you're an accountant, what will be your proposal?


 

 My proposal is that we all take a step back from the hype and analyze the situation objectively to see if we sense any "red flags". 
  
 It may amount to nothing, but *for me*, my gut is telling me that caution is the way to go here.  Rather than throw hundreds of dollars at a company with two campaigns that have yet to prove successful, I'll wait until the product exists before deciding whether to buy it.  It may cost me a little more money to buy it later, but it may also save me hundreds of dollars if this campaign doesn't turn out the way we'd all like.
  
 It's up to you all to make your own decisions.
  
 BTW, is there a topic for the GW?  I'd be happy to move this discussion over there (if there's any more discussion needed at this point).  My apologies for derailing this thread.


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

Here it is Bro.: http://www.head-fi.org/t/713829/geek-wave
  
 But is quite inactive lately


----------



## hatefulsandwich

So some people have received shipping notifications on their 450s... are there other backers who haven't received any notification? Because I certainly haven't. Perhaps international shipping comes later.
  
 So I got the impression from Gavin's e-mail that LH had planned to release three products to market from the start? Just like _The Matrix_ was always going to be a trilogy? Sorry, still strikes me as "milking it" (I giggled when I saw I'd been quoted). Even moreso now, actually. Maybe it's just normal to hold your cards close to your chest away from your potential customers, I don't know. But some of us don't have money to fund all three of these devices and I wouldn't be surprised if some people wish they'd known the next-best-thing were in the works before they put down some cash on the earlier product. At the beginning of the Geek Out campaign, the impression I got was that the Geek Out was going to be this special, first consumer-line release from LH, but it turns out they had all sorts of things in the works already.
  
 I'm not trying to just sit and bash LH, by the way, I'm just giving my impression as one of the Geek Out backers and I certainly know I'm far from the only one feeling like a bit of a doormat to the entrance of the Geek Pulse to the temple of the Geek Wave. It would be nice if LH could acknowledge our grievances as something valid that they'll keep in mind for future campaigns and product releases, maybe even apologise for it causing unintended grievance. LH may not have _intentionally _milked us, but the point is that a lot of us _feel_ milked and that's something that they could be a bit more open in discussing rather than just denying.
  
 I know I never would have gone for the other Geek Products anyway because I just don't have that kind of money, but for some reason it would have gone a long way to simply know that there were other products in the works at the same time. I can't explain why exactly, but it would. Maybe others feel the same, maybe they don't, I don't know. I just want to make this clear that this is not just backer tantrums over late delivery being thrown here, this is an opportunity that LH could take to improve customer relations.
  
 I look forward to hearing my Geek Out (one day) and I'm sure it'll be amazing. I simply hope LH takes our criticisms into consideration with future product launches and campaigns.


----------



## TIMITS

hatefulsandwich said:


> So some people have received shipping notifications on their 450s... are there other backers who haven't received any notification? Because I certainly haven't. Perhaps international shipping comes later.


 
 +1  
  
 No notification either and I'm based in Australia.


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

Hi Timits!
  
 Notification will be done by BusiSoft (your local LH Distributor) thru Auspost.
  
 (Info from GF forum)


----------



## bhazard

My geeks are here, and they get a full run through tonight. Excited.


----------



## raisedbywolves

bhazard said:


> My geeks are here, and they get a full run through tonight. Excited.


 

 can't wait!


----------



## jaywillin

i was wondering who kool kat jazz was that sent me a notice saying that i had a package coming, its my geek out , according to my last update from gavin


----------



## sealykojac

jaywillin said:


> i was wondering who kool kat jazz was that sent me a notice saying that i had a package coming, its my geek out , according to my last update from gavin


 
  
 I thought that was kind of odd too..


----------



## jaywillin

sealykojac said:


> I thought that was kind of odd too..


 

 lol, i thought it was one of those scams, i never clicked the tracking link, but i did save the email to my geek folder ! lol,
 i guess it'll go out monday, i have a 720


----------



## doctorjazz

I got an email from the Geek folks, seems they used Kit Kat Jazz to help them with postage so they could ship units out faster. 
Got my Geek Out 1000, love it, haven't seen many other impressions of it, anyone who heard it have any thoughts?


----------



## Zoo Animal

doctorjazz said:


> I got an email from the Geek folks, seems they used Kit Kat Jazz to help them with postage so they could ship units out faster.
> Got my Geek Out 1000, love it, haven't seen many other impressions of it, anyone who heard it have any thoughts?


 

 There is an impression thread going here - http://www.head-fi.org/t/711267/light-harmonic-geek-out-em-1000-impressions-and-appreciation-thread
  
 Spoiler Alert: It's good


----------



## eysikal

Here you go guys. They've made it out into the wild.


----------



## sealykojac

Nice to see someone with a 450, I plan to use mine solely as a usb dac assuming it can best my HT OMEGA sound card in sound quality


----------



## Audio Addict

sealykojac said:


> Nice to see someone with a 450, I plan to use mine solely as a usb dac assuming it can best my HT OMEGA sound card in sound quality




Disappointed in their communications. I have 2 GO 1000 and the GO 450 and nothing.


----------



## Greg121986

I've got a GEEKOut 1000. Came in around Tuesday. I'm just now getting to listen to it. Initial impressions, it's VERY good. Sounds great with my Fostex T50RP. I'll be comparing with an IFi nano IDSD with and without a Lake People G109-P next week as I get some time to listen at my office. One note, it runs insane hot since it's Class A. I measured the case temperature at 55C.


----------



## kugino

jaywillin said:


> lol, i thought it was one of those scams, i never clicked the tracking link, but i did save the email to my geek folder ! lol,
> i guess it'll go out monday, i have a 720


Cool, jay. I have a 720 ordered as well, so hopefully mine will be shipped soon, too.


----------



## eysikal

greg121986 said:


> I've got a GEEKOut 1000. Came in around Tuesday. I'm just now getting to listen to it. Initial impressions, it's VERY good. Sounds great with my Fostex T50RP. I'll be comparing with an IFi nano IDSD with and without a Lake People G109-P next week as I get some time to listen at my office. One note, it runs insane hot since it's Class A. I measured the case temperature at 55C.


 
  
 Mine is the 450 in green pictured above. I been listening to it for the whole second half of the work day and it's warm - definitely not hot. Hard to tell how good it is since I'm listening to it with earbuds (although they are decent. Klipsch). Things do sound better over the standard line out on my macbook. Instruments are a lot clearer and more segregated in space. 
  


audio addict said:


> Disappointed in their communications. I have 2 GO 1000 and the GO 450 and nothing.


 
  
 Are you in the USA?


----------



## Audio Addict

eysikal said:


> Mine is the 450 in green pictured above. I been listening to it for the whole second half of the work day and it's warm - definitely not hot. Hard to tell how good it is since I'm listening to it with earbuds (although they are decent. Klipsch). Things do sound better over the standard line out on my macbook. Instruments are a lot clearer and more segregated in space.
> 
> 
> Are you in the USA?


 
  
 Yes.  Central Illinois.


----------



## eysikal

audio addict said:


> Yes.  Central Illinois.


 
  
 That's really weird then. I'd get in contact with their customer service guy. All 1000s are supposed to be out. And most of the 450s as well.


----------



## bhazard

Spent about 30 minutes so far with the Geek Out 1000. Incredible. My headphones have never sounded better. Wow.
  
 That's all I'm gonna say right now, I'm enjoying it too much. 
  
 I'm gonna have some other amp/dacs up for sale real soon


----------



## raisedbywolves

bhazard said:


> Spent about 30 minutes so far with the Geek Out 1000. Incredible. My headphones have never sounded better. Wow.
> 
> That's all I'm gonna say right now, I'm enjoying it too much.
> 
> I'm gonna have some other amp/dacs up for sale real soon


 

 did you say you got both a 450 and a 1000? could you let me know how the 450 sounds, especially compared to other dacs you have/have heard before?


----------



## pearljam50000

How good is it with the HD800? someone please report


----------



## kugino

pearljam50000 said:


> How good is it with the HD800? someone please report


 
 i opted for the 720...but thought about the 1000 for my hd800. but since i won't be taking my hd800 around with me, gave in to good sense and got the 720 instead  my grados and IEMs will thank me...


----------



## AxelCloris

audio addict said:


> Disappointed in their communications. I have 2 GO 1000 and the GO 450 and nothing.


 
  
 When did you order your units? Pre-orders are just startec shipping and Indiegogo backers start shipping this/next week. If you backed multiple units during the Kickstarter, they're just now getting around to those. They were shipping only single units at first.


----------



## Zoo Animal

audio addict said:


> Yes.  Central Illinois.


 
  
 If you backed during the Pulse campaign you have to check-in at LH to get your combo GO.
  
 Since you have 450 & 1000 models already picked out it sounds like you were in the initial Kickstarter campaign. I would double check the backerkit survey they sent and make sure everything is copacetic there and it may also tell you the status of where your order is at. 

 If you haven't seen anything in your mail...or filtered junk mail, you may want to contact them


----------



## jaywillin

kugino said:


> Cool, jay. I have a 720 ordered as well, so hopefully mine will be shipped soon, too.


 

 i got my tracking number, the 720's are supposed to ship monday


----------



## pearljam50000

Sorry to ask this again but didn't get an answer last time....if i order today, when can i expect it to be shipped? Thanx.


----------



## sealykojac

pearljam50000 said:


> Sorry to ask this again but didn't get an answer last time....if i order today, when can i expect it to be shipped? Thanx.


 
  
 You'd be better off asking lhlabs directly, i think they are still filling kickstarter orders at this point


----------



## AxelCloris

pearljam50000 said:


> Sorry to ask this again but didn't get an answer last time....if i order today, when can i expect it to be shipped? Thanx.


 
  
 They're targeting having all Kickstarter and pre-order units shipped by the end of April. A tall order, but it sounds like they could be on track to do so.


----------



## Audio Addict

zoo animal said:


> If you backed during the Pulse campaign you have to check-in at LH to get your combo GO.
> 
> Since you have 450 & 1000 models already picked out it sounds like you were in the initial Kickstarter campaign. I would double check the backerkit survey they sent and make sure everything is copacetic there and it may also tell you the status of where your order is at.
> 
> If you haven't seen anything in your mail...or filtered junk mail, you may want to contact them


 
  
 I was in the Kickstarter campaign.  I get all the updates.  I sent Manny an email following one of them.  They kick suggesting it probably should have shipped but nothing shows up and still no tracking number.  He had record of my order.  I backed the Geek Pulse Indiegogo project as well but did not request any Geek Outs through that campaign.  I hate to admit how much I spent between those two campaigns.


----------



## bhazard

audio addict said:


> I was in the Kickstarter campaign.  I get all the updates.  I sent Manny an email following one of them.  They kick suggesting it probably should have shipped but nothing shows up and still no tracking number.  He had record of my order.  I backed the Geek Pulse Indiegogo project as well but did not request any Geek Outs through that campaign.  I hate to admit how much I spent between those two campaigns.


 
 Don't worry. The wait will be worth it. I'm absolutely loving mine right now.


----------



## Zoo Animal

audio addict said:


> I was in the Kickstarter campaign.  I get all the updates.  I sent Manny an email following one of them.  They kick suggesting it probandly should have shipped but nothing shows up and still no tracking number.  He had record of my order.  I backed the Geek Pulse Indiegogo project as well but did not request any Geek Outs through that campaign.  I hate to admit how much I spent between those two campaigns.


 
  
 Ha! Me too, you will feel better about it all once you have one in hand and are able to listen. Do I wish I had spent more now...probably 
  
 From what you've said, it sounds close at hand now.


----------



## sealykojac

I received a tracking number on Wednesday but they didn't actually ship my 450 until Friday. Unfortunately I wont see mine until Monday..


----------



## doctorjazz

bhazard said:


> audio addict said:
> 
> 
> > I was in the Kickstarter campaign.  I get all the updates.  I sent Manny an email following one of them.  They kick suggesting it probably should have shipped but nothing shows up and still no tracking number.  He had record of my order.  I backed the Geek Pulse Indiegogo project as well but did not request any Geek Outs through that campaign.  I hate to admit how much I spent between those two campaigns.
> ...




1+: ordered fairly early in the campaign, came just a few days ago, definitely worth the wait, loving it.


----------



## walfredo

kugino said:


> i just received an email about upgrade options for the pulse/out bundle:


 
  
 I also have the pulse + out bundle, but have not received this email.  Has anyone else received it?


----------



## AxelCloris

Since nobody has done so yet, I've added the GO to the Head Gear section here on Head-Fi. Feel free to submit any reviews there.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/lhlabs-geek-out#


----------



## FraGGleR

I got a shipping notice on 4/17 and received my GEEK Out 450 today.  This thing is REALLY good, and was easily worth the wait for me.  Definitely better than the HRT Microstreamer on first listen.  Need to build a new cable to hook it up to my Schiit Vali and an adapter for some of my headphones before I can give it a good comparo to my Nuforce HDP and cDAC+ as sources and a combo.


----------



## AxelCloris

fraggler said:


> I got a shipping notice on 4/17 and received my GEEK Out 450 today.  This thing is REALLY good, and was easily worth the wait for me.  Definitely better than the HRT Microstreamer on first listen.  Need to build a new cable to hook it up to my Schiit Vali and an adapter for some of my headphones before I can give it a good comparo to my Nuforce HDP and cDAC+ as sources and a combo.


 
  
 I'll be heading to Plainfield tomorrow after work. I'm inviting myself over for a listen.


----------



## sealykojac

I've had my geek 450 running in all afternoon and did some comparisons to my sound card. I would say the geek is not a world beater. It's a nice sounding product within its price class. I'm not using it to drive headphones. I've got it hooked up to my icon headphone amp working purely as a dac. My computer has a nice HT | OMEGA CLARO Plus+ sound card and the geek and the claro sound very similar. The geek does have a slightly lowered noise floor so the background is maybe slightly clearer. The sound is so close I really couldn't pick a clear winner. So my initial verdict is nice but not really needed if you've already got a audiophile grade sound card in your desktop. Obviously this will toast the built in audio on any laptop which is what they are targeting anyways.


----------



## eliwankenobi

sealykojac said:


> I've had my geek 450 running in all afternoon and did some comparisons to my sound card. I would say the geek is not a world beater. It's a nice sounding product within its price class. I'm not using it to drive headphones. I've got it hooked up to my icon headphone amp working purely as a dac. My computer has a nice HT | OMEGA CLARO Plus+ sound card and the geek and the claro sound very similar. The geek does have a slightly lowered noise floor so the background is maybe slightly clearer. The sound is so close I really couldn't pick a clear winner. So my initial verdict is nice but not really needed if you've already got a audiophile grade sound card in your desktop. Obviously this will toast the built in audio on any laptop which is what they are targeting anyways.


 
 Thanks for your impressions...
  
 What software you use for playback?  
  
 Why not try the headphone output straight from the GeekOut?


----------



## sealykojac

eliwankenobi said:


> Thanks for your impressions...
> 
> What software you use for playback?
> 
> Why not try the headphone output straight from the GeekOut?


 
  
 A 450 is likely not going to drive my He-500's well and I don't have a converter to go from 1/4 to 1/8 to plug directly into the geek to even test it. If someones looking for a geek and doesn't want to wait on LH I will probably have this one up for sale shortly. I'm using foobar for a player.


----------



## Exesteils

Well, it's been a long time coming but I'll finally be able to hear the GO for myself soon. They are sending out the 720s this week and hopefully I'll have mine by next week.


----------



## miceblue

I was hoping I'd have mine before the big upcoming local Head-Fi meet next week...but I don't think that's happening.


----------



## Exesteils

What model did you get? Iinm all models except the 720s have been sent out so it won't be that far out to expect it soon?


----------



## miceblue

exesteils said:


> What model did you get? Iinm all models except the 720s have been sent out so it won't be that far out to expect it soon?



I ordered the Geek Pulse/Out bundle, so I'm not really expecting that to be delivered any time soon considering there hasn't been any news about the survey recently.

I also won a Geek Out 450 through the CES 2014 events. I received a congratulatory e-mail from that event and I was asked which colour I would like. I haven't heard any news about when that will ship otherwise.


----------



## AxelCloris

miceblue said:


> I also won a Geek Out 450 through the CES 2014 events. I received a congratulatory e-mail from that event and I was asked which colour I would like. I haven't heard any news about when that will ship otherwise.


 
  
 I was emailing with Manny around the middle of last week. They should be shipping the CES contest winners their GO this week. I'm excited. It means I'll get my CES GO before my bundle unit. Hoping to get confirmation on shipping in the next day or two, but we'll see. I'd send him an email just to be on the safe side and confirm that yours is also shipping this week: cs@lhlabs.com.


----------



## FraGGleR

axelcloris said:


> I'll be heading to Plainfield tomorrow after work. I'm inviting myself over for a listen.


 
 You are welcome too if you come into the city!
  
 I know Cincy isn't that close to Chicago, but a big meet is being put together for late June.  Check my signature for details.


----------



## pearljam50000

fraggler said:


> I got a shipping notice on 4/17 and received my GEEK Out 450 today.  This thing is REALLY good, and was easily worth the wait for me.  Definitely better than the HRT Microstreamer on first listen.  Need to build a new cable to hook it up to my Schiit Vali and an adapter for some of my headphones before I can give it a good comparo to my Nuforce HDP and cDAC+ as sources and a combo.


 
 Can it drive the HD800 OK?


----------



## FraGGleR

pearljam50000 said:


> Can it drive the HD800 OK?


 
 I'll get back to you this evening.  Still need to build an adapter to do so.


----------



## AxelCloris

fraggler said:


> You are welcome too if you come into the city!
> 
> I know Cincy isn't that close to Chicago, but a big meet is being put together for late June.  Check my signature for details.


 
  
 I'll have to check that out. I love visiting Chicagoland and the outlying suburbs which is why I've been there 3 times in the past 2 weeks, if you count my trip tomorrow to Plainfield. June is far enough out to be able to plan for it. Looks like a pretty sizable meet, I think I'll try for it. I'd love to meet some of the vendors and members on that list.
  
 *edit* Megabus is my friend. To Chicago and back for under $30 usually unless I feel like driving. If it's in the city, I'll bus up and use the L to get around.


----------



## Mr.Sneis

Anyone have volume setting issues in Windows?  As in it resets every time plugged/unplugged to maximum volume?


----------



## FraGGleR

mr.sneis said:


> Anyone have volume setting issues in Windows?  As in it resets every time plugged/unplugged to maximum volume?


 
 I haven't run into that issue yet with the Geek 450 and Windows 8.1 x64.  I haven't touched the physical buttons after Larry confirmed that we should be using the Windows volume control.


----------



## FraGGleR

pearljam50000 said:


> Can it drive the HD800 OK?


 
 My 450 works well with the HD800!  Gets about as loud as I would ever listen at 50% volume.  It is better out of the 47ohm output to my ears as it has a little better bass.  Sounds better out of the 0.47ohm output with the HD650s.  I am hearing record noise more than I remember on my other DACs.  More to come as I am able to have time to build a switchbox so I don't have to constantly swap connectors.


----------



## FlySweep

FraGGleR.. how do you like the GO's DAC w/ the Vali?


----------



## jexby

flysweep said:


> FraGGleR.. how do you like the GO's DAC w/ the Vali?


 
  
 Hey man, I was just about to officially ask that!   
 so  +2


----------



## FraGGleR

flysweep said:


> FraGGleR.. how do you like the GO's DAC w/ the Vali?


 
 It's quite good.  I prefer the Go/Vali combo with the HD800s better than just the Go.  Adds just a smidge of warmth and spaciousness that really make the HD800s shine.  I have all the parts for my multi in/out switchbox that I need for an in depth comparison, but not much time.
  
 At $300ish for the combo, I'm not sure there is anything better that I have heard anywhere near that.  It surpasses my Nuforce HDP, which has been a longstanding favorite and excellent value.  I wish I still had my HifiM8 to compare, but I'm pretty sure I like the presentation of the Vali better than the M8 with my HD800s.


----------



## bhazard

Added my review of the GO:
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/lhlabs-geek-out/reviews/10882


----------



## akarise

Just received my black Geek Out 450. So far sounds great right out of the box but just a few questions I want to bring up. First, has anyone found that there's quite a bit of noise when using IEMs, especially with the 0.47 ohm output? My Heaven V (16 ohms) sounds absolutely terrible with the 0.47 ohm output because of the amount of noise I'm getting. It's usable on the 47 ohm output but I'm still hearing some noise with no music playing. My HiFimeDIY Sabre DAC has no noise compared to the Geek Out. Second, what buffer settings are people using? I'm not exactly sure what difference the settings make.


----------



## junker

Are you playing it straight-out-of-the box @ 8x 48KHz (384KHz)?


----------



## akarise

junker said:


> Are you playing it straight-out-of-the box @ 8x 48KHz (384KHz)?


 
  
 Well only the light for 44.1K is on so I'm guessing that I'm not?


----------



## kugino

akarise said:


> Just received my black Geek Out 450. So far sounds great right out of the box but just a few questions I want to bring up. First, has anyone found that there's quite a bit of noise when using IEMs, especially with the 0.47 ohm output? My Heaven V (16 ohms) sounds absolutely terrible with the 0.47 ohm output because of the amount of noise I'm getting. It's usable on the 47 ohm output but I'm still hearing some noise with no music playing. My HiFimeDIY Sabre DAC has no noise compared to the Geek Out. Second, what buffer settings are people using? I'm not exactly sure what difference the settings make.


Are you running the hifime straight out of the computer or do you also have a USB isolator?


----------



## akarise

kugino said:


> Are you running the hifime straight out of the computer or do you also have a USB isolator?


 
  
 I run both straight out of my laptop and the Sabre DAC has pretty much no noise.


----------



## junker

akarise said:


> Well only the light for 44.1K is on so I'm guessing that I'm not?


 
 Are you sure the 8x multiplier isn't on... sounds to me like you are possibly doing some serious up sampling. What player s/w?


----------



## akarise

junker said:


> Are you sure the 8x multiplier isn't on... sounds to me like you are possibly doing some serious up sampling. What player s/w?


 
  
 Yeah only the 44.1K light is on.
  
 In the LH Control Panel:
Current sample rate: 44100 Hz
USB Streaming Mode: Safe
Asio Buffer Size: 2048 Samples
  
I'm using Foobar2000 and the output is Light Harmonic ASIO.


----------



## bhazard

It's not that the Hifime DAC doesn't have noise, it's that the GO is much more powerful with higher gain. You're hearing the recording.
  
 Switch between different songs and you'll hear different noise floors. The GO is totally silent when running on a non compressed to hell music file.


----------



## junker

bhazard said:


> It's not that the Hifime DAC doesn't have noise, it's that the GO is much more powerful with higher gain. You're hearing the recording.
> 
> Switch between different songs and you'll hear different noise floors. The GO is totally silent when running on a non compressed to hell music file.


 
  
 Hahaha. True!


----------



## akarise

bhazard said:


> It's not that the Hifime DAC doesn't have noise, it's that the GO is much more powerful with higher gain. You're hearing the recording.
> 
> Switch between different songs and you'll hear different noise floors. The GO is totally silent when running on a non compressed to hell music file.


 
  
 I would understand if I was just hearing the different noise floors of different songs. But what I'm getting is noise without any music playing. And with the 0.47 ohm output, I'm just hearing a TON of noise, it's seriously not even usable through my IEMs.


----------



## bhazard

akarise said:


> I would understand if I was just hearing the different noise floors of different songs. But what I'm getting is noise without any music playing. And with the 0.47 ohm output, I'm just hearing a TON of noise, it's seriously not even usable through my IEMs.


 
 Use the extension cable that came with it. It sounds more like a dirty power issue from your PC.
  
 Go into playback devices (Speakers, Geek Out), and disable any enhancements. Bump up the sampling rate higher too.
  
 You shouldn't be hearing any noise whatsoever, especially when it isn't playing music. I have the extremely sensitive Ostry KC06 on the .47 line, and it is silent.


----------



## tomscy2000

akarise said:


> I would understand if I was just hearing the different noise floors of different songs. But what I'm getting is noise without any music playing. And with the 0.47 ohm output, I'm just hearing a TON of noise, it's seriously not even usable through my IEMs.


 
  
 It's definitely conceivable that you may have received a partially faulty unit or that it was damaged during shipping. The reasons that the others are offering are really plausible, but the Geek Out's topology utilizes a good deal of power regulation such that hiss, even if audible, should be like what you're describing.
  
 Some of the Geek 1000 owners are reporting some hiss with IEMs, but that's the 1000. If anything, all of the Geek's shunt regulators being equal, the 450 should be better about the hiss and residual noise.
  
 FAD's IEMs are all hiss monsters, but even so, I doubt you'd hear none from the HiFiMeDIY DAC and a ton from the Geek 450. It doesn't make sense.


----------



## akarise

bhazard said:


> Use the extension cable that came with it. It sounds more like a dirty power issue from your PC.
> 
> Go into playback devices (Speakers, Geek Out), and disable any enhancements. Bump up the sampling rate higher too.
> 
> You shouldn't be hearing any noise whatsoever, especially when it isn't playing music. I have the extremely sensitive Ostry KC06 on the .47 line, and it is silent.


 
  
 The noise doesn't change whether I'm using the extension cable or not. I thought that maybe it was dirty power, but I don't think the power from my laptop is so dirty that I can hear THIS much noise. It's seriously a ridiculous amount of noise from the 0.47 ohm output.
  


tomscy2000 said:


> It's definitely conceivable that you may have received a partially faulty unit or that it was damaged during shipping. The reasons that the others are offering are really plausible, but the Geek Out's topology utilizes a good deal of power regulation such that hiss, even if audible, should be like what you're describing.
> 
> Some of the Geek 1000 owners are reporting some hiss with IEMs, but that's the 1000. If anything, all of the Geek's shunt regulators being equal, the 450 should be better about the hiss and residual noise.
> 
> FAD's IEMs are all hiss monsters, but even so, I doubt you'd hear none from the HiFiMeDIY DAC and a ton from the Geek 450. It doesn't make sense.


 
  
 Yeah I don't think it doesn't makes sense either, I'm thinking I really did end up with a faulty unit. I also realized I can even hear very faint noise from my AD2000X without music playing. This is really unfortunate, I've already emailed LH Labs about the issue and hopefully I can get a replacement soon.
  
 Thanks to everyone who tried to help though!


----------



## junker

Before I would go through all that I'd check on another computer, and if possible, of a Mac w/o drivers. While you could have a h/w issue I'd wager it is something with the config since they are tested on an Audio Precision when being shipped out.


----------



## akarise

junker said:


> Before I would go through all that I'd check on another computer, and if possible, of a Mac w/o drivers. While you could have a h/w issue I'd wager it is something with the config since they are tested on an Audio Precision when being shipped out.


 
  
 I'll give it a shot but I feel like this kind of noise couldn't be caused by a config issue...


----------



## rdsu

LH drivers support Kernel Streaming, WASAPI and ASIO?
 It also have ASIO 64bit version, to use with 64bit players?
  
 Did you tried JPLAY with it?


----------



## akarise

rdsu said:


> LH drivers support Kernel Streaming, WASAPI and ASIO?
> It also have ASIO 64bit version, to use with 64bit players?
> 
> Did you tried JPLAY with it?


 
  
 Nope I don't use JPLAY, only Foobar2000 and JRiver. But regardless, there is noise even without playing music through any program so I don't think the drivers are the problem.


----------



## rdsu

akarise said:


> Nope I don't use JPLAY, only Foobar2000 and JRiver. But regardless, there is noise even without playing music through any program so I don't think the drivers are the problem.


 

 My post is just a question for those that already have Geek Out, and not about your issue... 
  
 Thanks


----------



## akarise

OH haha my bad!


----------



## alpha421

fraggler said:


> I haven't run into that issue yet with the Geek 450 and Windows 8.1 x64.  I haven't touched the physical buttons after Larry confirmed that we should be using the Windows volume control.


 
  
 Can you run a test with your 450 on your WIN8 machine  to confirm that: 1) If you touch any of the physical buttons, unplug the 450, and then plug it back into the USB back, it sets to max volume; 2) If you don't touch the physical buttons, adjust volume using Windows volume control, unplug the 450, and then plug it back into the USB back, the Windows volume control setting is retained?
  
 Thanks in advance.  I just sold my 450 in haste because I thought it retained the volume upon unplug/plug, and get a deafening volume level.  I think the Windows (using Win7) 450 drivers somehow doesn't retain the volume level and resets itself to max volume. Then again, you can't rule out user error.


----------



## BenF

akarise said:


> Just received my black Geek Out 450. So far sounds great right out of the box but just a few questions I want to bring up. First, has anyone found that there's quite a bit of noise when using IEMs, especially with the 0.47 ohm output? My Heaven V (16 ohms) sounds absolutely terrible with the 0.47 ohm output because of the amount of noise I'm getting. It's usable on the 47 ohm output but I'm still hearing some noise with no music playing. My HiFimeDIY Sabre DAC has no noise compared to the Geek Out. Second, what buffer settings are people using? I'm not exactly sure what difference the settings make.


 

 All the current Geek Outs are just way too powerful for IEMs, especially ones as sensitive as the Heaven series.
 That's why I proposed Geek Out 100 - and they are making it!
 You should use your Geek as DAC only - this should make the noise go away.


----------



## akarise

benf said:


> All the current Geek Outs are just way too powerful for IEMs, especially ones as sensitive as the Heaven series.
> That's why I proposed Geek Out 100 - and they are making it!
> You should use your Geek as DAC only - this should make the noise go away.


 
  
 But it doesn't make sense that the 47 ohm output is way less noisy than the 0.47 ohm output, correct? Shouldn't it be the other way around? Because if it should be the other way around, then my unit is definitely defective.


----------



## BenF

akarise said:


> But it doesn't make sense that the 47 ohm output is way less noisy than the 0.47 ohm output, correct? Shouldn't it be the other way around? Because if it should be the other way around, then my unit is definitely defective.


 
 When you use the 47 Ohm output, 3/4 of the power is burned before reaching the 16Ohm Heaven V.
 Now the current has to be 4 times stronger, and higher current makes the noise less visible.


----------



## DannyBai

I just tried it with the V and the left jack is completely silent and I hear a slight hiss on the right jack when no music is playing.


----------



## akarise

dannybai said:


> I just tried it with the V and the left jack is completely silent and I hear a slight hiss on the right jack when no music is playing.


 
  
 Hmm interesting. Are you using a USB power isolator?


----------



## DannyBai

akarise said:


> Hmm interesting. Are you using a USB power isolator?


 
 No, just the slacker and Geek.


----------



## akarise

dannybai said:


> No, just the slacker and Geek.


 
  
 Well this gives me more confidence that I received a defective unit, thanks for letting me know Danny. Another person said he had the same problem as me in a comment in the latest kickstarter update so it looks like I'm not alone. I'll update here if I hear back from LH Labs.


----------



## DannyBai

akarise said:


> Well this gives me more confidence that I received a defective unit, thanks for letting me know Danny. Another person said he had the same problem as me in a comment in the latest kickstarter update so it looks like I'm not alone. I'll update here if I hear back from LH Labs.


 
 That's what it seems which is unfortunate.  The synergy with the V is off the charts so you'll have something to look forward too.


----------



## akarise

dannybai said:


> That's what it seems which is unfortunate.  The synergy with the V is off the charts so you'll have something to look forward too.


 
  
 Yeah I get a taste of that synergy through the 47 ohm output, the bass seems more powerful than before. Which output do you prefer to use with the Heaven V more?


----------



## DannyBai

akarise said:


> Yeah I get a taste of that synergy through the 47 ohm output, the bass seems more powerful than before. Which output do you prefer to use with the Heaven V more?




That's what I noticed right away was the bass. I like the .47 output since it's not as loud but didn't really give the 47 much of a listen except to test it.


----------



## lithium1085

does anyone know what is the max current drawn from the USB bus by the geekout?
  
 edit- just saw some questions about this in the other thread and it appears there is no official information.


----------



## Zoo Animal

lithium1085 said:


> does anyone know what is the max current drawn from the USB bus by the geekout?
> 
> edit- just saw some questions about this in the other thread and it appears there is no official information.


 
  
 Someone tested and posted results on their forum, it's in the "Who received their Geek Out" thread. 

 Sorry, I cannot remember the numbers


----------



## junker

lithium1085 said:


> does anyone know what is the max current drawn from the USB bus by the geekout?
> 
> edit- just saw some questions about this in the other thread and it appears there is no official information.


 
 500mA


----------



## djn04

I've posted on LH labs forum but they never get approved by the moderator so I thought I post here.
  
 I received my GO 450 this week and I went about trying to get it to work with my iPhone 5. I first tried the iPhone camera connection kit straight into the iPhone and to no surprise I got the "this accessory uses too much power" warning and it didn't work. I then tried a usb hub without a battery and I got the same result. I then added a battery and bingo it worked. I use the Onkyo HF player and can confirm it works with all file types including DSD.
  
 I guess I'm one of the first people with a Geek Wave S. I show a pic with the iPhone connected but I need it to snap the picture. I just need to figure out a way to hide the battery and cables in something to make it a more elegant solution.
  
 I also wonder if Larry could give us a custom firmware so the GO 450 doesn't draw as much power and doesn't create the warning. I know it wouldn't output 450mw but I don't need it for my DT1350s.
  
 The only complaint I have is with the volume. My understanding is that to have bit perfect output you need the volume from the iPhone set to max. If you do this you need to very careful that you have lowered the volume on the GO or it will output at full volume and you will blow out your ears/cans. I'm not sure if there is a solution but it would be nice if when the GO is plugged in it would defeat the iPhone volume and set the GO volume very low and you could adjust it to your setting.


----------



## alpha421

djn04 said:


> The only complaint I have is with the volume. My understanding is that to have bit perfect output you need the volume from the iPhone set to max. If you do this you need to very careful that you have lowered the volume on the GO or it will output at full volume and you will blow out your ears/cans. I'm not sure if there is a solution but it would be nice if when the GO is plugged in it would defeat the iPhone volume and set the GO volume very low and you could adjust it to your setting.


 
  
 I asked the question towards another member on this thread about the reset to max volume on the GO 450.  My ears are still ringing.  I haven't owned every portable USB/DAC combo, but this is the first product that behaves likes this regardless if it needs custom OS drivers or not.  I'm speaking to users that uses the HP out as some experience here indicates the GO is being used as a DAC only. Having a yellow piece of warning is fine and dandy, but not acceptable if the product (including drivers), resets its volume to max with no way of saving a safe listening level to start from.  My guess for the GO volume behavior is written in the Windows drivers.  Hopefully, a driver update remedies this.


----------



## Audio Addict

zoo animal said:


> Ha! Me too, you will feel better about it all once you have one in hand and are able to listen. Do I wish I had spent more now...probably
> 
> From what you've said, it sounds close at hand now.


 
  
  
 My two GO 1000 (s/n 626 and 629) and GO 450 (2607) arrived today.  I have the drivers installed and playing music through JRivers v19.128 on WIN 8.1.  Nothing prepares you for how warm it gets from such a small package. 
  
 I am playing a Valarie Joyce album from Blue Coast that I  have both the wav and DSD file.   I will play both and see how much difference I can hear.  The GO does recognize the DSD with the Blue DSD light coming on after I set JRivers correctly. 
  
 The one thing they didn't mention is that with the Slacker cable it faces upside down.  I would say that is design flaw since you can't see the lights.


----------



## akarise

So after exchanging a few emails with LH Labs about my noise issue, I was told that there shouldn't be any background noise whatsoever and may have a faulty unit. They are sending me a shipping label to send it back and will be sending me a replacement unit. Thumbs up to LH Labs' customer service!


----------



## doctorjazz

Nice to hear...from the whole campaign they seemed to be incredibly responsive to us consumer types. I was curious, have the Heaven V, wasn't home when I read the posts though. No hiss/noise with my GO 1000, played some lossless files from HDTracks (Louis and Ella-mono, Lorde, Grateful Dead), no issues with noise or instruments out of balance/off to one side or another. It is a really lovely combo...I know they are in shipping frenzy with all the preorders, hope they get you the replacement soon, you have a treat in store


----------



## akarise

doctorjazz said:


> Nice to hear...from the whole campaign they seemed to be incredibly responsive to us consumer types. I was curious, have the Heaven V, wasn't home when I read the posts though. No hiss/noise with my GO 1000, played some lossless files from HDTracks (Louis and Ella-mono, Lorde, Grateful Dead), no issues with noise or instruments out of balance/off to one side or another. It is a really lovely combo...I know they are in shipping frenzy with all the preorders, hope they get you the replacement soon, you have a treat in store


 
  
 Yeah despite people complaining about them trying to take everyone's money, I think they're doing a pretty good job, especially since they're relatively new at all this. I won't be able to play any of my 192/24 lossless files from HDtracks after I send my current GO 450 back, gonna be a sad couple days but really looking forward to the fully functional GO to arrive so I can hear my Heaven V at its full potential!


----------



## yungyaw

alpha421 said:


> I asked the question towards another member on this thread about the reset to max volume on the GO 450.  My ears are still ringing.  I haven't owned every portable USB/DAC combo, but this is the first product that behaves likes this regardless if it needs custom OS drivers or not.  I'm speaking to users that uses the HP out as some experience here indicates the GO is being used as a DAC only. Having a yellow piece of warning is fine and dandy, but not acceptable if the product (including drivers), resets its volume to max with no way of saving a safe listening level to start from.  My guess for the GO volume behavior is written in the Windows drivers.  Hopefully, a driver update remedies this.


 
  
 I guess most of us are used to normal volume control implementation of most DAC/Amp where we set the OS volume to maximum and adjust the output level using physical buttons on the DAC/Amp itself. I have a FiiO E17 and this is what I have been doing.But with the different volume control implementation of Geek Out, you can adjust volume using both the OS control or the volume buttons at the side of Geek Out. This is the behaviour I observed:
  

If you set the OS volume to 100% and lower the volume using Geek Out buttons, the new volume level will maintain at that level until you restart your computer or disconnect/reconnect Geek Out. Upon power cycle, Geek Out will get volume data from the OS and set according to it. You can imagine OS volume as primary control and Geek Out volume as secondary control. It will refer back to primary control every time there is a power cycle.
Geek Out volume control is relative to OS volume control. For example, if you set the OS volume to 50% and further adjust the volume using Geek Out volume buttons, the level will increase or decrease relative to the OS level. So the volume will be 51%, 52%, 53%.... or 49%, 48% 47%.... Bear in mind that Geek Out will always follow OS (primary volume) upon power cycle.
Geek Out volume control offers finer steps. Each click increases or decreases by a small value. It's useful if you need very fine control of the volume.
  
 Don't worry. Your Geek Out volume control is not broken or flawed. It just has different behaviour. After I got my Geek Out, I only adjust the volume using the OS volume control.
  
 Some users were confused regarding the volume control and Larry gave his clarification here: http://geek.lhlabs.com/force/geekout/547-volume-control-of-geek-out.html


----------



## Exesteils

Got an email awhile back telling me my GO 720 has been shipped. Looks like I'll have it by next week.


----------



## yungyaw

audio addict said:


> The one thing they didn't mention is that with the Slacker cable it faces upside down.  I would say that is design flaw since you can't see the lights.


 
  
 I think different computer has different orientation of the USB port. 

 (image by: longbowbbs)
  

 (image by: MikeyFresh)
  
 The orientation seems to be correct for above usage. Maybe you can connect it to different computer to see if the orientation is correct or get a different USB extension cable.


----------



## alpha421

yungyaw said:


> Don't worry. Your Geek Out volume control is not broken or flawed. It just has different behaviour. After I got my Geek Out, I only adjust the volume using the OS volume control.
> 
> Some users were confused regarding the volume control and Larry gave his clarification here: http://geek.lhlabs.com/force/geekout/547-volume-control-of-geek-out.html


 
  
 Thanks for the reply.  I bought the GO 450 from another member who originally took delivery from LH.  It makes more sense.


----------



## yungyaw

alpha421 said:


> Thanks for the reply.  I bought the GO 450 from another member who originally took delivery from LH.  It makes more sense.


 
  
 Great for you. I hope you are enjoying your GO450 too. If there's any problem with your Geek Out, you can still contact LH Labs directly since it's still under warranty.


----------



## kugino

exesteils said:


> Got an email awhile back telling me my GO 720 has been shipped. Looks like I'll have it by next week.


Cool. I have a 720 as well, though haven't received a shipping notification yet.


----------



## Zoo Animal

audio addict said:


> My two GO 1000 (s/n 626 and 629) and GO 450 (2607) arrived today.  I have the drivers installed and playing music through JRivers v19.128 on WIN 8.1.  Nothing prepares you for how warm it gets from such a small package.
> 
> I am playing a Valarie Joyce album from Blue Coast that I  have both the wav and DSD file.   I will play both and see how much difference I can hear.  The GO does recognize the DSD with the Blue DSD light coming on after I set JRivers correctly.
> 
> The one thing they didn't mention is that with the Slacker cable it faces upside down.  I would say that is design flaw since you can't see the lights.


 
  
 I suppose it depends on which way the USB port from the computer is oriented.

 They have the Geek Tweeky coming out..can't remember the actual name. But, it is a usb connector that rotates and bends....a ball joint sort of thing. It was around 10-15USD during the Pulse campaign


----------



## jaywillin

kugino said:


> Cool. I have a 720 as well, though haven't received a shipping notification yet.


 

 i never received a notification that it had actually shipped after i got the email giving the tracking number from the kool kat jazz email
 but mine did ship, i just kept checking tracking, and i should be getting mine today, according to usps


----------



## kugino

jaywillin said:


> i never received a notification that it had actually shipped after i got the email giving the tracking number from the kool kat jazz email
> but mine did ship, i just kept checking tracking, and i should be getting mine today, according to usps


 
 well, i've never even received a tracking no. yet. got the email that i could upgrade to the 720/1000, so i paid my $50 for the 720 upgrade, then that was that. haven't heard a peep since then...maybe sometime next week they'll start mass shipping the 720s...let us know your thoughts on the 720 when you get it, jay.


----------



## Audio Addict

yungyaw said:


> I think different computer has different orientation of the USB port.
> 
> 
> (image by: longbowbbs)
> ...




When plugged directly in without the slacker, the lights are on top so the slacker cause the flip on my Dell. I will have to find a replacement for the slacker as it what creates the problem.


----------



## MikeyFresh

audio addict said:


> When plugged directly in without the slacker, the lights are on top so the slacker cause the flip on my Dell. I will have to find a replacement for the slacker as it what creates the problem.


 

 Get the AQ DragonTail, it's only about $16 on Amazon and it does have the opposite orientation of the Slacker, as well as sounding better than the Slacker in my opinion.
  
 More specifically, the DragonTail doesn't change the sound at all compared to just plugged directly into the computer's USB port, where the Slacker does add a very slight bit of artifice to the sound in my system and slightly shrinks/de-focuses the stereo sound stage/image too.
  
 It's not a dramatic difference, the Slacker is OK for a free throw-in freebie, but at least with the sample I got it is the opposite orientation of the AudioQuest DragonTail, which is based on their very well regarded Carbon USB cable.
  
@yungyaw is correct, various different computers and/or hubs I own have different port orientation, so if there is an accepted standard for proper orientation no one seems to be following it closely.


----------



## Wfojas

kugino said:


> well, i've never even received a tracking no. yet. got the email that i could upgrade to the 720/1000, so i paid my $50 for the 720 upgrade, then that was that. haven't heard a peep since then...maybe sometime next week they'll start mass shipping the 720s...let us know your thoughts on the 720 when you get it, jay.


 
  
 I was part of the preorder for the 720, and they told me it would be the in the first week of May, which could be next week or the one after, I think those may be shipping a bit behind the others. Shipping to some vs. the others surely builds up anticipation, lol.


----------



## Greg121986

I have started to detail my thoughts on the iFI nano iDSD, GEEK 1000 and Lake People G109P with my Fostex T50RP. So far I have A/Bd the iFI and GEEK 1000 but I have not completed my write up yet. I need to add the Lake People G109P to the iFI and borrow my buddy's Sennheiser HD650s before I finish and summarize the experience. Even though it's premature I have to share my current thoughts on the GEEK 1000. 
  
 I cannot imagine why nobody else could come up with a DAC/Amp like the GEEK 1000. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I am completely blown away at this point. If _this_ represents what's possible with a USB dongle then the rest of the audio world has been duped because the other companies are doing it wrong.


----------



## jaywillin

well my GO arrived today, drivers installed, and so far, i'm very impressed(trying real hard not to gush)


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

Great! Can't wait for your impressions.
  
 Did anybody test it with a separate amp?
  
 Still waiting for my GO1000 but with all the great stuff coming in, just getting antsy what the Pulse X + Femto + Active/Passive Upgrade + LPS will be!


----------



## eliwankenobi

m-i-c-k-e-y said:


> Great! Can't wait for your impressions.
> 
> Did anybody test it with a separate amp?
> 
> Still waiting for my GO1000 but with all the great stuff coming in, just getting antsy what the Pulse X + Femto + Active/Passive Upgrade + LPS will be!




You and me both!

I bought a GO450 from a fellow head-fi'er and Ive been refreshing the tracking every hour or so!


----------



## kugino

wfojas said:


> I was part of the preorder for the 720, and they told me it would be the in the first week of May, which could be next week or the one after, I think those may be shipping a bit behind the others. Shipping to some vs. the others surely builds up anticipation, lol.


 
  
  


jaywillin said:


> well my GO arrived today, drivers installed, and so far, i'm very impressed(trying real hard not to gush)


 
 thanks for the update, @Wfojas. i know @jaywillin was part of the original kickstarter campaign and got his 720 today...i know we indiegogo combo backers will be behind the kickstarter people, so maybe in a couple of weeks ours will start shipping. looking forward to hearing reviews of the 720 from you guys.


----------



## jaywillin

kugino said:


> thanks for the update, @Wfojas. i know @jaywillin was part of the original kickstarter campaign and got his 720 today...i know we indiegogo combo backers will be behind the kickstarter people, so maybe in a couple of weeks ours will start shipping. looking forward to hearing reviews of the 720 from you guys.


 

 WOW pretty much sums it up


----------



## MarcJC

greg121986 said:


> If _this_ represents what's possible with a USB dongle then the rest of the audio world has been duped because the other companies are doing it wrong.


 
 Can't wait to get these once they go live so I can quote you and post that everywhere. Sonically though, if you bypass the internal and go external, there's no difference between each stage of the Geek, right? It's just amp power?

 Also hoping that android OTG gets supported later down the line, kind of a dealbreaker at the moment.


----------



## FlySweep

m-i-c-k-e-y said:


> Did anybody test it with a separate amp?


 
  
 I've used my GO1000 with my BH Crack.. and I find it to be an very very impressive as a DAC.  I found it smooth yet quite transparent.. resolving ability and imaging in particular were things that stood out.


----------



## miceblue

Just an update in case anyone is wondering, I e-mailed the Light Harmonic team and they replied:


> We will begin to fulfill CES winners on Monday so you should receive a unit soon here.


----------



## AxelCloris

miceblue said:


> Just an update in case anyone is wondering, I e-mailed the Light Harmonic team and they replied:




Awesome news. So my first GO will be shipping Monday, thanks Mice! Next week is going to be a good week.


----------



## Law87

this thing better be extraordinaire because the DragonFly is DAC of the year. If this can produce music for android device it will definitely beat out the DF and the Beyerdynamic A200p.


----------



## miceblue

law87 said:


> this thing better be extraordinaire because the DragonFly is DAC of the year.


According to whom?


----------



## Law87

miceblue said:


> According to whom?




I read the description according to Amazon but I read it somewhere else too.


----------



## BenF

law87 said:


> this thing better be extraordinaire because the DragonFly is DAC of the year...


 

 The year was 2012...


----------



## Law87

benf said:


> The year was 2012...




Can you still name a DAC just as small and portable like the DF? I'm not saying the DF is the best but if this project are to succeed , it need to be cheaper and more than the DF in term of device support. When it come down to it, price for performance, consumer will look at this and the DF, if this cost anywhere near the dragonfly or more then I don't seepeople will pick this over the DF.


----------



## BenF

law87 said:


> Can you still name a DAC just as small and portable like the DF? I'm not saying the DF is the best but if this project are to succeed , it need to be cheaper and more than the DF in term of device support. When it come down to it, price for performance, consumer will look at this and the DF, if this cost anywhere near the dragonfly or more then I don't seepeople will pick this over the DF.


 

 LH Geek Out
 Hifimediy Sabre
 M2Tech hiFace DAC
 ALO Audio the Key
 Stoner Acoustic UD 110v2
 etc


----------



## MikeyFresh

law87 said:


> Can you still name a DAC just as small and portable like the DF? I'm not saying the DF is the best but if this project are to succeed , it need to be cheaper and more than the DF in term of device support. When it come down to it, price for performance, consumer will look at this and the DF, if this cost anywhere near the dragonfly or more then I don't seepeople will pick this over the DF.


 

 Why would it need to be cheaper than the DragonFly when it has far greater output/drive capability into a wider range of available headphone impedances, and also PCM file support for 24/176.4, 24/192, 24/358.2 etc... as well as DSD64 and DSD128 capability.
  
 There are other differences too, you can read up on those, but I don't see the logic in your statement that it needs to be "cheaper". And thats to say nothing of actual sound quality. Does that matter at all?
  
 I'm not sure of the exact number, but I believe several thousand people already have chosen this over the DragonFly. I'm no DF basher either, it's a good device.
  
 As far as "just as small and portable", thats open to interpretation. Saying "just as" suggests each device be the exact same dimensions, which they surely will never be.
  
 But yes, I can think of a few just as portable, the Geek Out being one, or the HRT microStreamer, AudioEngine D3, Resonessence Labs Herus, or even the DacMagic XS (added to the @BenF post/listing above).
  
 Device support? I don't think there is any issue there excepting Android, which LH Labs has said could be sorted in a matter of weeks via firmware update. And don't blame LH if it isn't, Android comes in many flavors, both OS and actual devices, there is an entire thread on this forum devoted to it.


----------



## junker

The only reason that it has "compatibility" is because it isn't even USB 2.0 compliant or support DSD. It only supports the same playback modes built-in to a Mac. The DF 1.0 also didn't even sound better than the built-in audio on my gen1 MBP and was sent back to Crutchfield for a refund. So if it doesn't even support any additional modes than what can be played with a bone stock Mac, and really sound much better then why even bother? It's even cheaper to run no DAC in this case.
  
 There is no comparison. Why would someone want to play "lowest common denominator" and compete with stock audio output. For $199 the Geek is a much better device in every possible way.


----------



## Law87

junker said:


> The only reason that it has "compatibility" is because it isn't even USB 2.0 compliant or support DSD. It only supports the same playback modes built-in to a Mac. The DF 1.0 also didn't even sound better than the built-in audio on my gen1 MBP and was sent back to Crutchfield for a refund. So if it doesn't even support any additional modes than what can be played with a bone stock Mac, and really sound much better then why even bother? It's even cheaper to run no DAC in this case.
> 
> There is no comparison. Why would someone want to play "lowest common denominator" and compete with stock audio output. For $199 the Geek is a much better device in every possible way.


 
  
  
 I cant speak for the DF V1.0 because I have the 1.2

  


benf said:


> LH Geek Out
> Hifimediy Sabre
> M2Tech hiFace DAC
> ALO Audio the Key
> ...


 
  
  
 I would actually look into the stoner acoustic UD110 V2 thanks for pointing it out.
  
  


mikeyfresh said:


> Why would it need to be cheaper than the DragonFly when it has far greater output/drive capability into a wider range of available headphone impedances, and also PCM file support for 24/176.4, 24/192, 24/358.2 etc... as well as DSD64 and DSD128 capability.
> 
> There are other differences too, you can read up on those, but I don't see the logic in your statement that it needs to be "cheaper". And thats to say nothing of actual sound quality. Does that matter at all?
> 
> ...


 
  
 the logic is, if you are trying to put out a product that is in the same categories as the DF, you need to somehow be a lot better. My main concern with all these DAC is they claimed device portability and yet the only thing that works is with a PC or laptop. As far as greater sampling goes, can you honestly sit down in a blind test and tell the difference between 24/96 or 24/358.2? even if you can, the average music listener can they do that? probably not, so this chip is only aim for the audiophile audience that can tell the difference between 24/96 and 24/358.2? if that's the case then good luck trying to stay in business.

 I am not knocking on this device in term of quality (or any DAC). I am knocking on them for claiming portability and yet they offer only for PC usages, then they try to out do the competitor by throwing things like greater sampler rate just to make them higher than the last guy but honestly like I said, can you tell the difference in a blind test between the DF 24/96 and the Geek 24/358.2. More options is good but quality options is better.


----------



## MikeyFresh

law87 said:


> I cant speak for the DF V1.0 because I have the 1.2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 LH Labs did put out a product in the same category as the DF which is much better, the post by @junker covers that as did my original post about the differences between these products.
  
 You skipped past some of that, including the part about 3 different models supporting higher output/drive capability for the various different headphones out there.
  
 Who is hung up on trying to "tell the difference" between different sample rates? You've changed the subject of the initial post dramatically there, and it isn't an appropriate topic for this thread.
  
 In my case, I have various DVD-Audio discs I bought 10 years ago now ripped to my hard drive. They play back on the GO1000 at the native sample rates. I bet I can get them to play back on the GO1000 through my iPad too, though it will require an additional battery power source.
  
 LH Labs didn't design/engineer compatibility with the higher sample rates so that a debate about their efficacy could ensue. The fact is music tracks in these sample rates exist, and some people wish to play it back natively. I doubt you've ever heard any hi-rez tracks, if you did you'd have a slightly different stance.
  
 Additionally, there is a burgeoning business in hi-rez downloads, HDtracks has been selling them since 2008, and more recently various others have joined that business.
  
 Even the almighty Apple is now rumored to be joining the fray this June or so, though it's unclear if their iTunes Store will limit their offering to 24/48 or not. Apple sells to the masses through the iTunes Store.
  
 Your problem is clearly one of price, and also of Android compatibility (which will be solved sometime soon though likely not for every Android device/OS iteration out there). If those are real hang-ups for you, go ahead and shop elsewhere. But please don't get up on a soapbox and proclaim market viability failure of the GO product based on current incompatibility with Android. And don't keep searching hard for reviews or stances by GO owners that the unit is over priced, I doubt you will ever find much in the way of unsatisfied owners based on the unit's price, or value proposition.
  
 A laptop computer is a portable device (self/battery powered) but no you can't put it in your pocket. You can however fit a very large music library on it's huge internal storage, unlike a smart phone. So it's a trade off. Many people are forced to travel with a laptop for business purposes, are their mobile needs totally irrelevant?
  
 I have a Resonessence Labs Herus that works perfectly well with both Android and iOS, fits in the palm of your hand, has great sound and build quality, etc...and offers all of the hi-rez sample rate support of the Geek Out product too.
  
 Interested? Oh of course not, it's $350, I suppose that too is a market viability failure of epic proportion?


----------



## junker

I'm glad you are happy with your DragonFly. I would respond by suggesting that irregardless of digital format compatibility the machined anodized case, dual port, and robust headphone amplifiers are other features that clearly set the Geek apart from the DF.
  
 With regards to sound quality the second you throw ABX out there you are just killing the whole discussion because you could say the same thing about 320kbps or a Stradivarius. What I've found is that it is tossed out there as a pseudo-science wildcard but that in actuality no one does testing in a meaningful way... and in my opinion ABX is a terrible way to compare audio. If you are being intellectually honest here and would really like to do some testing, I have this thread on Computer Audiophile with all the files prepared for testing:
  
 http://www.computeraudiophile.com/f14-music-analysis-objective-and-subjective/how-i-learned-stop-worrying-about-formats-and-love-music-19536/
  
 I will say that the most notable features of the Geek SQ IMO are the soundstage and imaging which is really surprising. It also has clear, silky presentation that is really pretty impressive for a $199 USB device. I'd like to try it with clean power...
  
 The Geek has been good enough for me to use it as a source in Pass gear while I wait for the Pulse X later in the year.Very satisfied here, and if anything it is conservatively underpriced by $100 right now.


----------



## MikeyFresh

junker said:


> I'm glad you are happy with your DragonFly. I would respond by suggesting that irregardless of digital format compatibility the machined anodized case, dual port, and robust headphone amplifiers are other features that clearly set the Geek apart from the DF.
> 
> With regards to sound quality the second you throw ABX out there you are just killing the whole discussion because you could say the same thing about 320kbps or a Stradivarius. What I've found is that it is tossed out there as a pseudo-science wildcard but that in actuality no one does testing in a meaningful way... and in my opinion ABX is a terrible way to compare audio. If you are being intellectually honest here and would really like to do some testing, I have this thread on Computer Audiophile with all the files prepared for testing:
> 
> ...


 

 Agree on all points, I am using the GO1000 as a line level DAC with an external preamp and active monitors many times it's price.
  
 The GO1000 more than holds it's own in that set-up, and as you pointed out, is capable of incredible stereo sound stage imaging, size and focus well beyond what I expected with a refinement not typically associated with bus powered DACs in this price range.
  
 Yes, currently underpriced relative to sheer performance and the feature set, though I do see why they need it to be priced "competitively" with lesser offerings such as the DF.


----------



## AxelCloris

I'll be able to compare a GO to the DFv1 sometime this week based on what Miceblue was saying about the CES units being processed Monday. I'll be more than happy to share comparisons when it's in.


----------



## junker

Yeah maybe a single port 100mW model...I think they are doing that one for IEMs? It might be nice to have something positioned at an entry-level price point, but I fear that could just be a race to the bottom because someone can always make a cheaper device and I'm quite sure their margins are already pretty thin here. At some point it's just not worth it anymore with the input costs, overhead, distro, shipping, and support. Don't forget these are being made in the US... 
  
 AQ probably likes the USB Class 1 Audio because they don't need to license any drivers from Thesycon and they don't have any support issues which would require them to make a lot of investments beyond what they do with their cables. Someone is always going to be asking about ASIO, WASAPI, wrong color, etc. They couldn't price a DF where it is at if they had USB2.0 Audio, DSD, and the required drivers.
  
 P.S.: That case alone is worth something to me. So much better than the plasti-dip DF case. I have to say one thing that I really like about the DragonFly though. the colored LED interface is SO great. Love it on the Chord too. =)


----------



## AxelCloris

junker said:


> Yeah maybe a single port 100mV model...I think they are doing that one for IEMs? It might be nice to have something at entry-level price point, but I fear that could just be a race to the bottom because someone can always make a cheaper device and I'm quite sure their margins are already pretty thin here. At some point it's just not worth it anymore with the input costs, overheard, distro, shipping, and support.
> 
> AQ probably likes the USB Class 1 Audio because they don't need to license any drivers from Thesycon and they don't have any support issues which would require them to make a lot of investments beyond what they do with their cables.
> 
> P.S.: That case alone is worth something to me. So much better than the plasti-dip DF case. I have to say one thing that I really like about the DragonFly though. the colored LED interface is SO great. Love it on the Chord too. =)


 
  
 Larry and team are working on a 100mW version which should be in my hands shortly after they're done building the three beta units. They're specifically targeting high end IEMs with that one so I'm excited to see how it does. I don't know where it'll fall in the pricing but it's probably a safe bet to assume around or below the 450mW pricing. But since Larry and the engineering team are focusing on testing hardware for the Pulse currently and the design team are working on the Wave features before moving onto PCB layout, I'm not sure when the 100mW will be completed for testing.
  
 I haven't handled a GO yet but I actually like the feel of the plasti-dipped DF case. It's always cool to the touch and has a solid feel even though it's not made from metal. But I won't be surprised if the GO impresses me so much that the DF is gone shortly after.


----------



## Law87

o lawdy, I'll just wait for the euphoric to go away, I should have known there would be some fan boys in this thread. I'll just wait for someone with some creds to do a review. My statement still stand, this product will need to have good mobile support in order to compete with the DF for around that price range. Cost isnt the issue but price to performance is the issue.


----------



## Law87

junker said:


> I'm glad you are happy with your DragonFly. I would respond by suggesting that irregardless of digital format compatibility the machined anodized case, dual port, and robust headphone amplifiers are other features that clearly set the Geek apart from the DF.
> 
> With regards to sound quality the second you throw ABX out there you are just killing the whole discussion because you could say the same thing about 320kbps or a Stradivarius. What I've found is that it is tossed out there as a pseudo-science wildcard but that in actuality no one does testing in a meaningful way... and in my opinion ABX is a terrible way to compare audio. If you are being intellectually honest here and would really like to do some testing, I have this thread on Computer Audiophile with all the files prepared for testing:
> 
> ...


 

 just to clarify, I am not happy with my DF V1.2 I bought it for mobile support, but so far, I can only use it with my Laptop. Thats where the discussion of this product need to do more than the DF in regard to supporting devices on the go. If the geek only support PC then it would have a hard time competing with the DF because its not bringing out what the average user want. upsampling to a greater bit rate is good, awesome, but no one beside the best audiophile can sit there and point out the difference between 24/96 and 24/358.2. That is all I'm saying. sort of like a mercedes car sales person trying to tell you to buy 19" rims instead of 18" because its a "Luxury" feature, honestly does anyone fall for that? if you do shoot yourself, bigger wheel make the ride harsher not more luxurious.


----------



## AxelCloris

law87 said:


> just to clarify, I am not happy with my DF V1.2 I bought it for mobile support, but so far, I can only use it with my Laptop. Thats where the discussion of this product need to do more than the DF in regard to supporting devices on the go. If the geek only support PC then it would have a hard time competing with the DF because its not bringing out what the average user want. upsampling to a greater bit rate is good, awesome, but no one beside the best audiophile can sit there and point out the difference between 24/96 and 24/358.2. That is all I'm saying. sort of like a mercedes car sales person trying to tell you to buy 19" rims instead of 18" because its a "Luxury" feature, honestly does anyone fall for that? if you do shoot yourself, bigger wheel make the ride harsher not more luxurious.


 
  
 It sounds like what you're looking for is their Geek Wave S and not the Geek Out. It's specifically designed with mobile support in mind and adds a nice internal battery.


----------



## Law87

axelcloris said:


> It sounds like what you're looking for is their Geek Wave S and not the Geek Out. It's specifically designed with mobile support in mind and adds a nice internal battery.


 

 thanks I'll look into it.


----------



## junker

Fair enough.
  
 I'm not concerned about the modes as such but rather that the device just play the files I have natively. I have over 600 SACD rips that whatever device I use has to be able to play. The wave might be a better product for your use case. It's basically broken down by the Pulse and X being for home stereo use, the Geek for laptop use, and the wave for mobile device use. Cheers!


----------



## MikeyFresh

law87 said:


> upsampling to a greater bit rate is good, awesome, but no one beside the best audiophile can sit there and point out the difference between 24/96 and 24/358.2. That is all I'm saying. sort of like a mercedes car sales person trying to tell you to buy 19" rims instead of 18" because its a "Luxury" feature, honestly does anyone fall for that? if you do shoot yourself, bigger wheel make the ride harsher not more luxurious.


 
 There is no upsampling at all, unless one chooses to upsample via software control. So what you are saying makes zero sense, the Geek Out is not an upsampling DAC, it has no sample rate converter, it doesn't upsample.
  
 The Geek Out, and some other DACs, support higher sampling frequencies natively, all tracks are played back at their native sample rate, including hi-rez tracks. That's not "upsampling to a greater bit rate".
  
 Don't bother with a reply, clearly you don't understand the topic of hi-rez audio very well, a little research would do you good. Tossing around terms like upsampling where they don't apply illustrates this.
  
 Nobody wants to fight with you, especially since it's relatively clear you haven't ever heard hi-rez playback in the first place. I won't bother asking you what particular "cred" you are seeking in order to properly consider an end-user's review of this product.
  
 Invoking the pseudo science card as @junker so aptly put it, is merely a back-track defense mechanism, as is the assertion your problem is encountering fan boys. All of that is a cover for not liking the price point of this product, which is fine, just shop elsewhere.
  
 What about that Resonessence Labs Herus? It meets all of your mobile needs, Android included. Oh right, that unit must be for stupid people who also buy 19" rims.
  
 Better take a close look at that Android thread I mentioned earlier, otherwise disappointment has at least a 50/50 chance of happening, almost regardless of which DAC you choose.


----------



## MikeyFresh

GO1000 "mobile" with iOS6.
  
 Substitute a recent iPhone or iPod Touch for the pictured iPad2 for better ease of carry, or be prepared to rock a carrying bag (man purse aka "murse"?). Ladies will already have said bag.
  
 Ditto swapping the bus powered USB hub, smaller form factor options exist, but you need to trick the iOS device into not giving you the "requires too much power" message.
  
 Or, wait many months for the forthcoming Geek Wave.
  
 Or get a Resonessence Labs Herus, no battery or hub is required, if mobile is typically how you roll.


----------



## jexby

Gosh that mess of adapters, cables and battery is the exact reason I can't wait for the Geek Wave.
No more mobile spaghetti!


----------



## MikeyFresh

jexby said:


> Gosh that mess of adapters, cables and battery is the exact reason I can't wait for the Geek Wave.
> No more mobile spaghetti!


 

 A mess indeed, more proof of concept than actual implementation.
  
 I backed the Wave on IGG, now I hurry up and wait for untold months.


----------



## Law87

mikeyfresh said:


> There is no upsampling at all, unless one chooses to upsample via software control. So what you are saying makes zero sense, the Geek Out is not an upsampling DAC, it has no sample rate converter, it doesn't upsample.
> 
> The Geek Out, and some other DACs, support higher sampling frequencies natively, all tracks are played back at their native sample rate, including hi-rez tracks. That's not "upsampling to a greater bit rate".
> 
> ...


 

 forgive me but isnt that the point of a DAC, taking whatever source you have, bypass the source DAC and upsample the file to what it was intended to play. maybe I got the terminology mixed up? if so...sorry o master of audiophile terminology, if you think I'm impressed with what you know, I'm sorry I'm not, I still think you are bias. I'll let the euphoric work itself out and get a non-bias/reputable users review by some of the member that got years in the forum not from a nobody like you...eh truth hurt.
  
 Regarding the Herus 1. it only works with note 3 and S3 2. the capability is limited, you cannot play music via spottily. You have to rip what you have, put the files in the phones and play it via audio recorder pro, this approach has been thought out already, its been done with xperia Z and Dragonfly. Bottom line is, its limited.

 I guess I never heard of "Hi-rez" files before, I just got 200 gigs of lossless sitting in my external. I would not like to sit there and try to put 50mb of one song into my phone, it takes hours if I decided to do that with multiple albums, not to mention I dont have the space in my phones to store that much, sometimes spotify is the way to go, and tbh I spotify does a good job with their quality of files. I dont analyze music, I am not an audiophile "god" like you, I enjoy my musics more than listen for fault and error of my devices or the encoding files.
  
 give me a break dude, its $50 extra, big deal, dont make it seem like its so far out there. I did said the cost is not a factor.
  
 P.S with that I'm out thanks all for the help except the D-bag that I'm quoting  just kidding your a nice guy.


----------



## MikeyFresh

law87 said:


> forgive me but isnt that the point of a DAC, taking whatever source you have, bypass the source DAC and upsample the file to what it was intended to play. maybe I got the terminology mixed up? if so...sorry o master of audiophile terminology, if you think I'm impressed with what you know, I'm sorry I'm not, I still think you are bias. I'll let the euphoric work itself out and get a non-bias/reputable users review by some of the member that got years in the forum not from a nobody like you...eh truth hurt.
> 
> Regarding the Herus 1. it only works with note 3 and S3 2. the capability is limited, you cannot play music via spottily. You have to rip what you have, put the files in the phones and play it via audio recorder pro, this approach has been thought out already, its been done with xperia Z and Dragonfly. Bottom line is, its limited.
> 
> ...


 

 I forgive you for not knowing anything at all about this topic, my posts tried to clarify things for you.
  
 Who ever said I was an "audiophile god"? Not me.
  
 Who ever said it takes a certain amount of years on this forum before I graduate past "nobody" status? No one ever said that but you. You seem to be very familiar with this "nobody" status.
  
 Who ever said I listen to music to analyze it, or the device/file format for that matter?
  
 No, there is no upsampling inherent to using an external DAC of this type. That's not a terminology thing, much as you may think it is, but it's not.
  
 No, the Herus will work with a greater variety of Android devices than you mention, most of which require the UAPP app, while some others such as the LG G2 do not need the UAPP app (see that useful Android thread I mentioned).
  
 Both Geek Out and Herus do just fine with Pandora One, not sure about Spotify, but I don't see why not.
  
 Hi-rez tracks can be losslessly encoded of course (FLAC or ALAC), the two are not mutually exclusive, and while limited storage on a mobile device is certainly a problem, it isn't true every song is a 50mb file.
  
 One great thing about USB Host mode on an Android device is the ability to store the music files on a thumb drive(s), you can move tracks into and out of the phone without a computer, "on the go", as long as you bring the OTG cable. That alleviates the limited storage problem, which is an issue even with 16 bit files, and not just hi-rez.
  
 I'm not a "D-bag", but it was unwise for me to try to clarify things for you, it's clearly a lost cause.


----------



## gikigill

http://parttimeaudiophile.com/2014/03/28/geek-out-1000/
  
 Hopefully a credible review for our friend.


----------



## BaTou069

Did everybody get a tracking number? still waiting for my 720 and received no mail at all. Is this normal?


----------



## kugino

batou069 said:


> Did everybody get a tracking number? still waiting for my 720 and received no mail at all. Is this normal?


Did you back it via kickstarter or IGG? I think only kickstarter backers have received them so far.


----------



## BaTou069

kugino said:


> Did you back it via kickstarter or IGG? I think only kickstarter backers have received them so far.


 
 KS...


----------



## kugino

batou069 said:


> KS...


 
 you should contact them...i think they sent out surveys to the KS people already. check out https://geek.backerkit.com/ for more info b/c from the last KS post i read, all KS units will be done/shipped by monday.


----------



## BaTou069

kugino said:


> you should contact them...i think they sent out surveys to the KS people already. check out https://geek.backerkit.com/ for more info b/c from the last KS post i read, all KS units will be done/shipped by monday.


 
 Yeah its strange, I filled out the Survey long time ago and checked some days ago if I havent forgotten something. All good. They also don't answer to mails very fast, last time it took me several weeks to receive some kind of answer..


----------



## superachromat

batou069 said:


> Yeah its strange, I filled out the Survey long time ago and checked some days ago if I havent forgotten something. All good. They also don't answer to mails very fast, last time it took me several weeks to receive some kind of answer..


 
  
 I think I go into similar situation. I am a backer for the 450 on the KS campaign. I have sent an email to Manny and he replied mine maybe in the last batch of the shippment. Hopefully, I will have the tracking no in 1-2 days. Otherwise, I guess something may go wrong.


----------



## kugino

any update on the 720s? have all the KS backers received their 720s? just wondering when we IGG folks might be getting ours...


----------



## Exesteils

kugino said:


> any update on the 720s? have all the KS backers received their 720s? just wondering when we IGG folks might be getting ours...




My tracking says the item left LA on the 27th so it should be here within a week. No news on when they plan to ship the IGG batch yet.


----------



## kugino

exesteils said:


> My tracking says the item left LA on the 27th so it should be here within a week. No news on when they plan to ship the IGG batch yet.


 
 ok. thanks for the update. will wait to hear about the IGG backers...


----------



## BaTou069

kugino said:


> any update on the 720s? have all the KS backers received their 720s? just wondering when we IGG folks might be getting ours...


 
 No. I was a relative early KS backer, and just yesterday I received the mail with the Tracking Number for my 720. Still nothing to see.


----------



## hatefulsandwich

I get the impression that international orders were given lowest priority. Which doesn't surprise me in the least.


----------



## BaTou069

hatefulsandwich said:


> I get the impression that international orders were given lowest priority. Which doesn't surprise me in the least.


 
 yes, but as a early backer that had an early bird, this is disappointing.


----------



## kugino

batou069 said:


> yes, but as a early backer that had an early bird, this is disappointing.


 
 in my experience with other kickstarter projects, early backing doesn't necessarily mean you get things first...it usually means you get in at the cheapest price. usually, the manufacturing and shipping constraints determine which models go out first.


----------



## Exesteils

kugino said:


> in my experience with other kickstarter projects, early backing doesn't necessarily mean you get things first...it usually means you get in at the cheapest price. usually, the manufacturing and shipping constraints determine which models go out first.




Pretty much this. Early backers get the cheapest prices, but most of the time shipping will be cased on how they streamline the production process, or which model they decided to produce first. In this case, the 1000s got first dibs and us 720s got the short end of the stick. 

Sure the delay has been rather long, but they have been very transparent about the reason for the delay, not to mention letting us know of an estimate of when they will be sending out each model of the GO. Am I happy with the delay? No. Do I appreciate their effort to keep us backers in the fold? Hell yeah.


----------



## BaTou069

exesteils said:


> Pretty much this. Early backers get the cheapest prices, but most of the time shipping will be cased on how they streamline the production process, or which model they decided to produce first. In this case, the 1000s got first dibs and us 720s got the short end of the stick.
> 
> Sure the delay has been rather long, but they have been very transparent about the reason for the delay, not to mention letting us know of an estimate of when they will be sending out each model of the GO. Am I happy with the delay? No. Do I appreciate their effort to keep us backers in the fold? Hell yeah.


 
 True, Not complaining about missing transparency. But if I remember right, in some KS projects the Estimated delivery for early birds are earlier then for the non early birds. I just checked, this is not the case with the Geek OUT. 
 Whatever, just happy to finally get my silver 720


----------



## hatefulsandwich

Yes, the GEEKs themselves were manufactured in a certain order and that was irritating enough in its own right, but I only got my notification for my 450's shipping long after 720s had already started shipping. With the $20 international shipping charge for a small thing like the GEEK, it's not cool being thrown to the back of the line. That said, I'm completely unsurprised that it was worked out that way. 
  
 I'm glad you're not dissatisfied with how LH has handled things, Exesteils. Alas, I feel quite differently.


----------



## BaTou069

hatefulsandwich said:


> Yes, the GEEKs themselves were manufactured in a certain order and that was irritating enough in its own right, but I only got my notification for my 450's shipping long after 720s had already started shipping. With the $20 international shipping charge for a small thing like the GEEK, it's not cool being thrown to the back of the line. That said, I'm completely unsurprised that it was worked out that way.
> 
> I'm glad you're not dissatisfied with how LH has handled things, Exesteils. Alas, I feel quite differently.


 
  
 Well, I knew that it will take some time. And they never promised to ship the early birds first I guess. 
 But I feel different about the Pulse. put about $600 into this, S upgrade Femto upgrade and all other upgrades... didnt got a survey yet, going nuts with this
  
 However, somehow I trust them


----------



## Anaximandros

Regarding the survey, Larry posted at lhlabs, that they will send it out in 2 weeks. Can't find the exact post right now, because I'm on the phone right now. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## cat6man

any update on inability of the GO to work with Android and UAPP?
 a poster said that Larry acknowledged a software bug on the LHLabs side, but I haven't seen a link to where this is being discussed at lhlabs forum.
  
 also, if this is a software bug, what is the procedure to update software on GO units that are already delivered?
 is there a PC based procedure for updating the GO?


----------



## MikeyFresh

cat6man said:


> any update on inability of the GO to work with Android and UAPP?
> a poster said that Larry acknowledged a software bug on the LHLabs side, but I haven't seen a link to where this is being discussed at lhlabs forum.
> 
> also, if this is a software bug, what is the procedure to update software on GO units that are already delivered?
> is there a PC based procedure for updating the GO?


 

 Because there haven't been any firmware updates as yet, no one knows what the exact procedure will be except that LH Labs had previously indicated it is field upgradeable.
  
 It is mentioned (though not an ongoing discussion with lots of posts) on the LH Labs forum, I wish I could tell you exactly where but their forum is tough to navigate and find things, posts don't seem to get moved to the appropriate thread when they are made in the wrong spot.
  
 LH Labs indicated it is an issue with the manner in which they are using the XMOS USB input receiver, and that they are in touch with XMOS regarding potential solutions. The post was made by Larry Ho and was phrased in such a way as to say it will be fixed, not if but when.
  
 That said, no DAC manufacturer will ever assure anyone that all Android devices will be compatible, there are just too many variables and factors beyond their control.
  
 Some Android devices don't have USB Host mode capability, others do but have had their own firmware crippled to prevent it from working, while still others will work with UAPP, and others (VERY few) will work with their own stock music player app.


----------



## doctorjazz

Me, I got the GO1000, really do like it on my PC, but really don't love sitting at the PC to listen to music. What I really want is to connect to a portable player (I know, it's coming in the fall, but that's quite a while away). Have a portable battery, various sources (iPad, iPod Touch, Android phone, Samsung player-the phone without the phone, like the iPod Touch, YPP something or other). Someone had some ideas on using GO for this, any ideas how I can use one of these sources and get disconnected from the desktop?


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## junker

The order of shipping was: 1) 1000; 2) 450; 3) 720.


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

Larry says in 4 weeks or so. 

XMOS has just released an update on their library and promised more Android compatibility. Larry also acknowledged of too much current draw/requirement therefore the inability to initialize on some devices. 

These he said could be addressed thru firmware update. 

Sent from my SM-P605 using Tapatalk


----------



## cat6man

m-i-c-k-e-y said:


> Larry says in 4 weeks or so.
> 
> XMOS has just released an update on their library and promised more Android compatibility. Larry also acknowledged of too much current draw/requirement therefore the inability to initialize on some devices.
> 
> ...


 
  
 thanks..............do you have a link to where larry is saying these things (i.e. where on lhlabs it is being discussed)?


----------



## junker

http://geek.lhlabs.com/force/kickstartergeekout/866-who-received-the-geek-out.html?start=450#16689


----------



## cat6man

junker said:


> http://geek.lhlabs.com/force/kickstartergeekout/866-who-received-the-geek-out.html?start=450#16689


 
  
 thanks, i never would have found that given the subject line!


----------



## kugino

i received an email from manny at LH that they'll start fulfilling the IGG geek outs starting the middle of this month. so hopefully we IGG backers will have ours in hand by the end of the month/early june.


----------



## Exesteils

Just did a quick check up on the tracking number given to me and was happy to say they cleared customs last night. Should be here by the end of the day or next Monday, really excited.


----------



## cat6man

kugino said:


> i received an email from manny at LH that they'll start fulfilling the IGG geek outs starting the middle of this month. so hopefully we IGG backers will have ours in hand by the end of the month/early june.


 
  
 got the same response.........they will start shipping 450 GO pre-orders mid-may


----------



## jcwc

New member here.
  
 Just happy to report that I received my GO 450 today. It left USA on 25th April and got here (Malaysia) on 5th May. So about 10 days in total.
  
 I got it to replace the built-in sound on my PC. Installation of the drivers went without a hitch. Selected the "Geek Out HD Audio 1V0" as my output, plugged in both my earbuds and powered speakers into the jacks and started enjoying the music. Painless setup.
  
 Initial listening impressions: more detail, greater clarity, bass had more attack and punch.
  
 I was a little concerned about the volume issue. Indeed it defaulted all the volume sliders to max, so I turned it way down before playing some music; then slowly increased the volume slider. Turns out even at max volume, the gain on the GO 450 wasn't too different from the onboard PC soundcard. My previous settings are also with volume sliders close to max, I adjust volume on the media player (usually at the lower 20%).


----------



## yungyaw

> Hi jcwc. Good to know a fellow Malaysian who own a Geek Out. What headphones are you using with the Geek Out?
> 
> Hope to hear more Malaysian in this forum.
> 
> ...


----------



## Exesteils

Just got my 720, plugged it in, installed the driver, and just started playing some music for fun.... and I have to say, Wow! Even on my cheapo Edifier 2.1 speakers I could hear a world of difference. Looking forward to hearing my gear on these.


 I do note however, that these things get hot. Like, really _really_ hot.
  
 Edit: The back of my GeekOut says it's a 450, while I ordered a 720. Did I get the wrong version or did they simply tack on the wrong sticker for it? Is there anyway to make sure?


----------



## eliwankenobi

exesteils said:


> Just got my 720, plugged it in, installed the driver, and just started playing some music for fun.... and I have to say, Wow! Even on my cheapo Edifier 2.1 speakers I could hear a world of difference. Looking forward to hearing my gear on these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No, contact LHLabs immediately. Confirm with the serial number you have there


----------



## jcwc

yungyaw said:


> Hi jcwc. Good to know a fellow Malaysian who own a Geek Out. What headphones are you using with the Geek Out?
> 
> Hope to hear more Malaysian in this forum.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hi, I'm using the Sennheiser MX985 earbuds. Previously used the Yuin PK2 and Audio Technica ATH-EC700.
  
 More of my listening is through the Swans M200 MkIII speakers.


----------



## yungyaw

jcwc said:


> Hi, I'm using the Sennheiser MX985 earbuds. Previously used the Yuin PK2 and Audio Technica ATH-EC700.
> 
> More of my listening is through the Swans M200 MkIII speakers.


 
  
 How does it sound through your Swans M200 MkIII? Do you prefer the 47 Ohm or 0.47 Ohm output from Geek Out?


----------



## jcwc

yungyaw said:


> How does it sound through your Swans M200 MkIII? Do you prefer the 47 Ohm or 0.47 Ohm output from Geek Out?


 

 Sounds great also.
  
 I'm currently using both outputs. The Swans is plugged into the 47 ohm and my earbuds into the 0.47 ohm. I haven't swapped it to try if there is any sonic difference.
  
 One thing I notice is that the GO 450 remains on when my PC is turned off. I wonder why?


----------



## jcwc

Ah, solved the reason why my GO 450 remains on when PC is powered down. Turns out it was a BIOS setting. Now when PC is turned off the GO is off as well.
  
 However, I noticed that at the moment the GO turns off there's a small "thump" sound from the speakers. And upon power up, there's a slight hiss/scratching sound which goes away after 1-2 seconds. Anybody else getting this?


----------



## akarise

jcwc said:


> However, I noticed that at the moment the GO turns off there's a small "thump" sound from the speakers. And upon power up, there's a slight hiss/scratching sound which goes away after 1-2 seconds. Anybody else getting this?


 
  
 Yeah I experience this as well. I'm guessing this is normal?


----------



## jcwc

akarise said:


> Yeah I experience this as well. I'm guessing this is normal?


 

 I reckon if more users report this then it must be normal.


----------



## yungyaw

jcwc said:


> I reckon if more users report this then it must be normal.


 
  
 Glad that you found the solution regarding the USB power setting of your computer.
  
 Yup, mine has a "thump" when Geek Out is turning off. I guess this is a common behaviour of Geek Out, but wonder if anything can be done to avoid or reduce the "thump". 
  
 It's not a deal breaker though. I just have to remind myself to take out my IEM or turn down the volume of the external amp before shutting down everything to avoid damaging the speakers.


----------



## jcwc

Now with the Geek, I'm learning how to maximize the audio quality. One thing I read is about bit perfect audio, which requires the system volume to be at max (this I have done).
  
 But how about the volume within the software (e.g. windows media player, BS player or other software)? I currently have it very low, like 10-20%. If I max the player volume then it would be too loud.
  
 Secondly, what about the sound driver? I'm running XP and see some suggestions for changing to ASIO driver. Is that necessary? I'm currently just using the Geek driver.


----------



## eliwankenobi

jcwc said:


> Now with the Geek, I'm learning how to maximize the audio quality. One thing I read is about bit perfect audio, which requires the system volume to be at max (this I have done).
> 
> But how about the volume within the software (e.g. windows media player, BS player or other software)? I currently have it very low, like 10-20%. If I max the player volume then it would be too loud.
> 
> Secondly, what about the sound driver? I'm running XP and see some suggestions for changing to ASIO driver. Is that necessary? I'm currently just using the Geek driver.


 
 The Geek Driver is the ASIO driver.
  
 The volume does not have to be at max for bit perfect audio. If you are playing 24bits files, you won't be loosing bits, unless you go below -24db on the volume slider from the Geek control panel. For 16bit audio, you start loosing bit at 48db, if I believe correctly. I am not completely sure, but its somewhere like that in the ballpark.  For me that translates into not lowering the volume anymore than 20%. Good luck for me, with my headphones, 20% is about a perfect volume, any higher than that and goes into louder than I feel confortable


----------



## yungyaw

jcwc said:


> Now with the Geek, I'm learning how to maximize the audio quality. One thing I read is about bit perfect audio, which requires the system volume to be at max (this I have done).
> 
> But how about the volume within the software (e.g. windows media player, BS player or other software)? I currently have it very low, like 10-20%. If I max the player volume then it would be too loud.
> 
> Secondly, what about the sound driver? I'm running XP and see some suggestions for changing to ASIO driver. Is that necessary? I'm currently just using the Geek driver.


 
  
 I won't recommend setting the system volume to max. With the volume control implementation of Geek Out, just increase your volume from low to high until a comfortable level for your listening. You won't really notice the effect of losing digital information.
  
 For more info on the digital volume control for Geek Out's Sabre DAC, check this out: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JYjHKv2_OqQ


----------



## jcwc

eliwankenobi said:


> The Geek Driver is the ASIO driver.
> 
> The volume does not have to be at max for bit perfect audio. If you are playing 24bits files, you won't be loosing bits, unless you go below -24db on the volume slider from the Geek control panel. For 16bit audio, you start loosing bit at 48db, if I believe correctly. I am not completely sure, but its somewhere like that in the ballpark.  For me that translates into not lowering the volume anymore than 20%. Good luck for me, with my headphones, 20% is about a perfect volume, any higher than that and goes into louder than I feel confortable


 

 Thanks for the info.
  
 Do you know if adjusting the volume in the player software will similarly make you lose bits?


----------



## jcwc

yungyaw said:


> I won't recommend setting the system volume to max. With the volume control implementation of Geek Out, just increase your volume from low to high until a comfortable level for your listening. You won't really notice the effect of losing digital information.
> 
> For more info on the digital volume control for Geek Out's Sabre DAC, check this out: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JYjHKv2_OqQ


 

 What's the reasoning behind not setting the system volume to max? Just trying to learn.
  
 In the end I'm trying to balance between adjusting the system volume or the player volume?


----------



## jcwc

yungyaw said:


> I won't recommend setting the system volume to max. With the volume control implementation of Geek Out, just increase your volume from low to high until a comfortable level for your listening. You won't really notice the effect of losing digital information.
> 
> For more info on the digital volume control for Geek Out's Sabre DAC, check this out:


 
  
 What's the reason behind not setting the system volume to max? Just trying to learn.
  
 In the end I'm trying to balance between the system volume and player volume. I can't have both on max (too loud), so do I have it halfway on both? Or high on one and low on the other?


----------



## yungyaw

jcwc said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> Do you know if adjusting the volume in the player software will similarly make you lose bits?


 
  
 I'm sorry, I have no idea. What I know is Audirvana+'s volume control is controlling the same Master volume of OS X in the case of Geek Out.


----------



## yungyaw

jcwc said:


> What's the reason behind not setting the system volume to max? Just trying to learn.
> 
> In the end I'm trying to balance between the system volume and player volume. I can't have both on max (too loud), so do I have it halfway on both? Or high on one and low on the other?


 
  
 You can check out my earlier posts:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/711267/light-harmonic-geek-out-em-1000-impressions-and-appreciation-thread/420#post_10505414
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/711267/light-harmonic-geek-out-em-1000-impressions-and-appreciation-thread/420#post_10505559


----------



## jcwc

Thanks!


----------



## pearljam50000

please people post comparisons or reviews if possible, thanks.


----------



## BenF

eliwankenobi said:


> The Geek Driver is the ASIO driver.
> 
> The volume does not have to be at max for bit perfect audio. If you are playing 24bits files, you won't be loosing bits, unless you go below -24db on the volume slider from the Geek control panel. For 16bit audio, you start loosing bit at 48db, if I believe correctly. I am not completely sure, but its somewhere like that in the ballpark.  For me that translates into not lowering the volume anymore than 20%. Good luck for me, with my headphones, 20% is about a perfect volume, any higher than that and goes into louder than I feel confortable


 
 Since GEEK uses 32bit data transfer, you shouldn't experience data loss with 24 bit files when setting the volume up to -48dB (1 bit equals 6dB).
 With 16 bit files, you can set the volume up to -96dB without any loss.
  
 -40dB means 16 times quieter, so Geek certainly provides enough of volume range without quality loss.
  
http://www.sengpielaudio.com/calculator-soundvalues.htm


----------



## CEE TEE

pearljam50000 said:


> please people post comparisons or reviews if possible, thanks.


 
 I've been posting some experiences but over in the other GO 1000 thread.  It is taking me time to sneak in different combos to try and on Mac/PC with different things on the USB bus.  Found that running a USB hard drive while running the geek was probably taxing my little 11" MacBook Air too much.  It was causing clicks/pops and possibly starving the unit a bit.  Now I am using with PC and local files to try and stabilize the system for testing with phones for sound.  
  
 Geek Out 1000 with HD600 on the PC is a rocking combo.  The 600s handle the mids well while the sabre DAC treble adds some top end air/detail and actually makes the 600s bassy too.  Smiley curve HD600?  Fun. Bordering on too much bass for me, LOL. The headstage is noticeably bigger than when I use iPhone 4S to Leckerton 6S Mk.II, especially with the 3D on.  Great transportable rig.   I'm also going to try the 450 with the HD600 and see if there are any differences...
  
 So far, I really dig the GO 1000 with HD800 for classical music (I keep gravitating to that and exploring the collection when I have them on) but that was on my MacBook Air.  Need to try again on the bigger PC or with off-board power to see if the tonal tilt changes. On the Air, the balance with HD800 was too bright at times with rock/pop/bright recordings.
  
 It's a slower process for me to run through combos these days.  Over time we'll be figuring out how these sound best. Posting these ongoing impressions *to try and add some sound impressions to these threads.*  
  
 With UERM, I have had some varying experiences with 1000 and 450 sounding <just different> or <preferable> to each other or the <same>.  So I need to keep trying but will do so now on the bigger PC. 
  
I do appreciate the setup talk too though, because we are all going through it.  I have a port on the back of my PC that I like to run the geek out of, but if I try to turn the 3D off/on, the battery pack gets in the way and I end up messing with the physical volume controls and resetting the volume to ear-blasting level.  So we're all getting used to the implementation.  I prefer the system volume control if possible because the internal Geek control is slow to adjust in very small increments.  Any improvements for turning the 3D on/off or having the unit reset to zero instead of full may be welcome.  I feel the unit gets warm but that in no way has been a bother for me.  The heatsink setup looks very cool though (pun intended).


----------



## eliwankenobi

O





benf said:


> Since GEEK uses 32bit data transfer, you shouldn't experience data loss with 24 bit files when setting the volume up to -48dB (1 bit equals 6dB).
> With 16 bit files, you can set the volume up to -96dB without any loss.
> 
> -40dB means 16 times quieter, so Geek certainly provides enough of volume range without quality loss.
> ...




Thanks dude!! That's exactly what I needed to confirm!! Will save the link to this post


----------



## eliwankenobi

cee tee said:


> I've been posting some experiences but over in the other GO 1000 thread.  It is taking me time to sneak in different combos to try and on Mac/PC with different things on the USB bus.  Found that running a USB hard drive while running the geek was probably taxing my little 11" MacBook Air too much.  It was causing clicks/pops and possibly starving the unit a bit.  Now I am using with PC and local files to try and stabilize the system for testing with phones for sound.
> 
> Geek Out 1000 with HD600 on the PC is a rocking combo.  The 600s handle the mids well while the sabre DAC treble adds some top end air/detail and actually makes the 600s bassy too.  Smiley curve HD600?  Fun. Bordering on too much bass for me, LOL. The headstage is noticeably bigger than when I use iPhone 4S to Leckerton 6S Mk.II, especially with the 3D on.  Great transportable rig.   I'm also going to try the 450 with the HD600 and see if there are any differences...
> 
> ...




Very interested in hearing how the hd600 pairs with the GO450 as that is what I have as well and O am seriously considering the HD600 for them when going on long trips to use back at the hotel, or use them balanced with my PulseXfi !!!


----------



## Zoo Animal

eliwankenobi said:


> y
> Very interested in hearing how the hd600 pairs with the GO450 as that is what I have as well and O am seriously considering the HD600 for them when going on long trips to use back at the hotel, or use them balanced with my PulseXfi !!!


 
 Me too, love the pairing with the GO1000..bliss, who would have thought HD600s could do some of those tricks. 
 Wondering how a low you can go in the Geek line-up and get the same result.
  
 If you're using JRiver or HQPlayer that can convert PCM to DSD, you may want to give it a shot on the 800s. IME it fills out the midrange and picks out additional detail there while slightly calming the highs with few trade-offs. Somewhat subtle but may put a smile on the 800s for you. The highs also calm on the GO with more run time or at least get buried with a more liquid mid to high mid presentation. I found them to go from articulate & not so liquid/a littlebit /creamy presention/open and liquid. This was about in about 1 month/6 weeks PT run time. 

 If you need help on set-up for the DSD conversion let me know, but report back findings on the 800 if you can.


----------



## CEE TEE

eliwankenobi said:


> Very interested in hearing how the hd600 pairs with the GO450 as that is what I have as well and O am seriously considering the HD600 for them when going on long trips to use back at the hotel, or use them balanced with my PulseXfi !!!


 
 Okay, I am using it due to popular demand. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Yep, 450 can *also* get REALLY loud and *also* sounds really good. Will the 100 even drive these?
  
 GO/HD600 is not the fastest combo on the planet and can be a little boomy with some recordings but is big, tonally great/fun, hits hard, pretty big stage. This combo pays for the GO by itself, IMO. I would need to spend more time to verify but 1000 might reach lower (which can even be a little distracting at times as it rrrreaches) but this might be tighter... Don't think that you will be disappointed in this combo unless speed metal/fast music is your thing. 
  
 I keep using the 3D and probably will. First time I have liked a cross-feed implementation.
  
 Will have to see if I have tinnitus after this week of hours with the combo.


----------



## cat6man

Since I'm still weeks away from getting my GO450, can anyone with a GO answer the following?
  
 How sensitive is the GO to the source?  
  
 I plan to use it with my car's media server which I built on an Odroid U3 (a tiny linux computer) running Ubuntu and Squeezeplug - it is a H/W upgrade from the Raspberry Pi version I've used for the past year.
  
 I would assume that the clock and noise on the Odroid U3 are not up to audiophile standards  but for less than $100 for a wifi equipped portable logitech media server, it can't be beat.
  
 Also, any recommendations on a small USB interface that is effective in cleaning up dirty USB signals?


----------



## BenF

eliwankenobi said:


> Thanks dude!! That's exactly what I needed to confirm!! Will save the link to this post


 

 Actually, I think I made a mistake - that's not how they do it.
 I think they just use the extra 8 bits to implement 256 values of volume control.


----------



## jcwc

> Originally Posted by *CEE TEE* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> GO/HD600 is not the fastest combo on the planet


 
  
 Though not the fastest combo, how fast would you rate it? 7/10?


----------



## eliwankenobi

cee tee said:


> Okay, I am using it due to popular demand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Thank you!
  
 I just filled the return info for the HP50s and should be getting the HD600s to use at home.
  
 And maybe some cheaper closed/travel HP for use with GO.... Any recommendations for cheap closed back good to carry around. I like what I see in the VModa XS but its $200  yikes!!


----------



## jexby

eliwankenobi said:


> I just filled the return info for the HP50s and should be getting the HD600s to use at home.
> 
> And maybe some cheaper closed/travel HP for use with GO.... Any recommendations for cheap closed back good to carry around. I like what I see in the VModa XS but its $200  yikes!!


 
  
 wow, in my case I'm keeping both HP50 (office) and HD600 at home.  with a variety of devices (M8, Vali, iDSD) and GO450 (eventually).
  
 IMHO you should have bucked up and kept the HP50 at that price, because other closed cans $100+ cheaper are really a step down (sound quality) wise.
 caveat emptor.


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## eliwankenobi

jexby said:


> wow, in my case I'm keeping both HP50 (office) and HD600 at home.  with a variety of devices (M8, Vali, iDSD) and GO450 (eventually).
> 
> IMHO you should have bucked up and kept the HP50 at that price, because other closed cans $100+ cheaper are really a step down (sound quality) wise.
> caveat emptor.




Yeah I know, they do sound awesome and I like them a lot. There are some problems though, mainly the headband. It kills it for me. I feel like I'm walking with a weird antenna or something. I know it's something I should not care about and for the most part I don't, but for some reason I can't deal with the headband. It is more like a thick padded round tube than a comfortable flat headband (like the majority of HPs) to better follow the contour of the head.

The ear pads for some reason, don't make a good seal in the lower back portion of the cup over my right ear. Maybe something is off place or something. I've tried moving it around to try to find a better spot but no success. They do cover over my ear, and feel very comfortable overall. But I don't feel a good seal.

I originally planned to buy both. Use the hp50 and hd600 with the GO until the pulse arrives and use the hd600 with the pulse in balanced. I just bought the hp50 first and was very excited with it, so yes, I feel sort of torn with them. If the headband wasn't so ridiculous I would have been writing this post.


----------



## jexby

Completely understand the physical elements of the HP50.  they aren't the best fit in some cases, others don't like the looks.
 luckily they fit my head/ears ok, and I don't care how they look.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 at least they aren't bright neon colored!  ha!


----------



## CEE TEE

jcwc said:


> Though not the fastest combo, how fast would you rate it? 7/10?


 
 Hmmm, 6-7 in the bass, faster in the mids/treble so clarity with bass floor/warmth/impact.  The bass is a bit greater/lower/more diffuse with 1000, bit tighter with 450 and less low bass, tonally shifts with 100 to brighter with HD600 and not as good a pairing there. Low hours on the 100 though.


----------



## superachromat

hatefulsandwich said:


> Yes, the GEEKs themselves were manufactured in a certain order and that was irritating enough in its own right, but I only got my notification for my 450's shipping long after 720s had already started shipping. With the $20 international shipping charge for a small thing like the GEEK, it's not cool being thrown to the back of the line. That said, I'm completely unsurprised that it was worked out that way.
> 
> I'm glad you're not dissatisfied with how LH has handled things, Exesteils. Alas, I feel quite differently.


 
  
 I think you are not alone...I am in the last batch too. The worse thing is my green chasis options run out and I could only either select blue or black...or have my refund. It looks like international early birds are lower priority.
  
 Future Geek products?...well...Thanks.
  
 Hopefully, their pulse x that i backed wont have that kind of problem again.


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

I too was one of the very early ones in the KS campaign. My GO1000 was shipped 13 April and only received 06 May (so far for Italian Post). 

But as with KS/IGG campaign, I always put it in my mind that I am 'Crowdfunding' and NOT 'buying'. And that what I am getting is a 'Perk'. 

Or else, I will just get CRAZY of frustrations. 

But with respect to the majority on KS/IGG, they are doing pretty well. Others took more than a year for delivery. 

Sent from my Samsung Note 3 using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hatefulsandwich

Shipping info hasn't updated on my package since 28 April. Sent an email to Steve yesterday to check if i should be concerned. Hopefully I'll get a response soon.


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

Where you from Bro? In my case they lost tracking (USPS) when it leaves in their international sorting facility in LA. Example mine they sent April 13,received by USPS on 15th, sent international 17th and after that nothing more tracking. Received the item May 6th,2 days ago. (after 18days from Italian Post).


----------



## jcwc

m-i-c-k-e-y said:


> Where you from Bro? In my case they lost tracking (USPS) when it leaves in their international sorting facility in LA. Example mine they sent April 13,received by USPS on 15th, sent international 17th and after that nothing more tracking. Received the item May 6th,2 days ago. (after 18days from Italian Post).


 
  
 Yeah, once it leaves USA then updates are dependent on the destination country's postal authority. Aside from tracking on USPS, also try tracking on the destination country's postal website.


----------



## jcwc

I noticed in the LH Control Panel there are several options for the USB Streaming Mode. Default is "Safe".
  
 What's the pros & cons of the various choices?


----------



## hatefulsandwich

Yeah, I'm in South Africa. I thought it might have something to do with that, that's why I sent an e-mail to check whether I should be concerned or not. It's common for things to take aaaages to get here, but I was a little worried that the shipping information had stopped. I've had tracking information update all through the process before with other international orders, guess it just depends.


----------



## matbhuvi

Got my 720 yesterday and went over it for few hours yesterday. Before i comment on it, i find the signature very similar to Xonar STX using lme49990 op amp.


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

Give it a week to open up...


----------



## jcwc

Has anyone tried DXD files via the Geek Out?
  
 I downloaded a sample from 2L (DXD 24BIT/352.8kHz) and tried to play using foobar 1.3.2 (on a Win XP PC) but I got an error message saying "Unrecoverable playback error: The parameter is incorrect.   (0x80070057)"
  
 Any idea what could be the problem?


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

DXD, DSD64,DSD128 all are playing nicely. I'm using JRiver MC19 btw. Even upsamples my PCM files to DSD128 all the time. ^_^


----------



## tomscy2000

jcwc said:


> Has anyone tried DXD files via the Geek Out?
> 
> I downloaded a sample from 2L (DXD 24BIT/352.8kHz) and tried to play using foobar 1.3.2 (on a Win XP PC) but I got an error message saying "Unrecoverable playback error: The parameter is incorrect.   (0x80070057)"
> 
> Any idea what could be the problem?


 
  
 The problem is that you are using incorrect parameters. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 DXD files are just regular ol' PCM, but specifically at 24/352.8
  
 Make sure you're playing back the output data format at a bit depth of 24-bit at least, and you shouldn't have a problem.
  
 Hopefully you've got your DSP chain turned off (maybe some plugins might not play well), and you're using WASAPI or the ASIO driver included with the Geek.
  
 (I don't have first hand experience with the Geek; haven't received it yet, but DXD playback on Foobar should work the same way as it does with my Resonessence Concero HP)


----------



## pearljam50000

I have a weird question, i plan to connect an external hard drive via usb, and put all my music on it, my question is, with the geek, is there any loss of quality of the sound because the files are on an external hard drive and not internal?


----------



## eliwankenobi

pearljam50000 said:


> I have a weird question, i plan to connect an external hard drive via usb, and put all my music on it, my question is, with the geek, is there any loss of quality of the sound because the files are on an external hard drive and not internal?




Not at all.... That's how I go about it. Enjoy!


----------



## kugino

eliwankenobi said:


> Not at all.... That's how I go about it. Enjoy!


 
 this is head-fi. i'm sure some idiot will try to argue that it does make a difference.


----------



## Idsynchrono_24

Can anyone explain the what the 2X, 4X, 8X pertains to on the back of the GEEK? The documentation that came with the unit didn't mention anything


----------



## Exesteils

idsynchrono_24 said:


> Can anyone explain the what the 2X, 4X, 8X pertains to on the back of the GEEK? The documentation that came with the unit didn't mention anything




Isn't it a multipler for the bitrate? I remember they mentioned it somewhere on the paper it came with. 48k,96k, 192k etc etc


----------



## Idsynchrono_24

exesteils said:


> Isn't it a multipler for the bitrate? I remember they mentioned it somewhere on the paper it came with. 48k,96k, 192k etc etc




Ah, that sounds like it might be it. Thanks. Was just flipping over the unit and couldn't make heads nor tails of it since it was inscribed under "3D"


----------



## eliwankenobi

It is a multiplier for the sample rate. Not the bitrate. Say you bought a 24bit/192khz file, you would see the 48khz and 4x LEDs light up


----------



## jonbernard

kugino said:


> this is head-fi. i'm sure some idiot will try to argue that it does make a difference.


 
  
 At AXPONA, a vendor claimed that music sounded noticeably better when the music files and the OS were on different internal SSDs.


----------



## eliwankenobi

jonbernard said:


> At AXPONA, a vendor claimed that music sounded noticeably better when the music files and the OS were on different internal SSDs.
> At AXPONA, a vendor claimed that music sounded noticeably better when the music files and the OS were on different internal SSDs.




Yeah, I also remember a computer audio seminar where the guy from Audioquest said that very same thing. That maybe true, but I can guarantee it is not a "veil has been lifted" kind of thing. It maybe more dependent on the mothermoard design, etc. the idea is to use different data paths (or bus) for the audio. Say you use a USB3 hard drive and connect to a USB 3 port, and then connect your GO (usb 2.0 protocol) on a USB 2.0 port, which has a separate datapath and its only common point is on a specific area on the motherboard (memory controller, usb controller) where data bandwidth/management is not a concern.

If both, the external usb and the usb dac share the same bus (ie like two adjacent usb 2.0 ports) or you have many external hardrives or other devices connected to the same bus, it may or may not jitter induce noise or distortion or increase jitter.... 

I have tried this a couple of times and had no issue.... So for me it's no concern to worry much about it. Maybe something could happen if i try to stream a bluray iso of a concert in 1080p and 5.1 audio at 24bit/96khz

Edit: forgot to add: this is also why some people preferred firewire connected DACs. Since computers usually had only one port so the firewire was for that alone and was not shared.


----------



## MikeyFresh

kugino said:


> this is head-fi. i'm sure some idiot will try to argue that it does make a difference.


 

 There was a previous post by Larry Ho in which it was stated the more things connected via USB (especially noisy moving parts HDDs), the generally worse a USB DAC will sound. That makes perfect sense and can be mitigated by having the DAC reside on it's own USB bus.
  
 So while not exactly an answer to the OP's original question, i.e. external vs. internal, there is most certainly a difference in sound quality if the bus the DAC is on gets loaded down with various other noisy USB devices. If the OP's choice of either external or internal drive were to allow the DAC to have it's own bus, then yes it does make a difference.
  
 That topic also dovetails with the idea that a software media player can improve sound quality simply by playback of the tracks from RAM, rather than constant disk access which is far noisier and puts USB disk access "traffic" simultaneous to the DAC's task of providing clean analog output. It's better to play the tracks through a RAM buffer.


----------



## eliwankenobi

mikeyfresh said:


> There was a previous post by Larry Ho in which it was stated the more things connected via USB (especially noisy moving parts HDDs), the generally worse a USB DAC will sound. That makes perfect sense and can be mitigated by having the DAC reside on it's own USB bus.
> 
> So while not exactly an answer to the OP's original question, i.e. external vs. internal, there is most certainly a difference in sound quality if the bus the DAC is on gets loaded down with various other noisy USB devices. If the OP's choice of either external or internal drive were to allow the DAC to have it's own bus, then yes it does make a difference.
> 
> That topic also dovetails with the idea that a software media player can improve sound quality simply by playback of the tracks from RAM, rather than constant disk access which is far noisier and puts USB disk access "traffic" simultaneous to the DAC's task of providing clean analog output. It's better to play the tracks through a RAM buffer.




Excellent post, thank you


----------



## matbhuvi

Anyone able to use their Geek out with android phone?


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

Galaxy Note 3 (Android 4.4.2) with Geek Out 1000, usb 3.0 OTG (usb 2.0 OTG works too)
  
 Stock Player, Neutron MP outputs at 48k regardless of source (DXD/192k are played at 48k),
 UAPP output depends on source (DXD is played at DXD, 192k at 192k).
  
  
 Stock Player

  
  
 Neutron MP

  
 UAPP


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

Geek Wave - Reboot is now up:
  
*Link:* https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/geek-wave-it-s-not-a-next-gen-ipod-it-s-a-no-compromise-portable-music-player/


----------



## bitlisz

Does not work with my Samsung Galaxy S3, and othets reported same with S4.
  
 We are waiting for firmware update, which is maybe will arrive in few weeks, but off course LH offered kindly to "buy" Geek Wave...haha


----------



## raisedbywolves

m-i-c-k-e-y said:


> Geek Wave - Reboot is now up:
> 
> *Link:* https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/geek-wave-it-s-not-a-next-gen-ipod-it-s-a-no-compromise-portable-music-player/


 

 wow, dual mono balanced with femto and 128gb and expandable storage for $899. very tempted.


----------



## kugino

Just checked the LH labs forum and there are some pissed off people there who are wondering why their IGG geek out bundles have not shipped yet, but amazon shows geek outs as being "in stock". IGG backers for the bundle were promised to get their GO after the KS folk...so either the info on amazon is wrong or LH labs is not holding up to their campaign promise.


----------



## AxelCloris

Yeah, here's a link for the GO450. It could be a scammer but Amazon's pretty good about dealing with them. If it is indeed sold by LH Labs as the store name implies and customers can have them shipped in 48 hours I'll be disappointed considering I paid retail for a couple of my units months ago and new buyers can get them in 2 days now for the same price. Hopefully an official response comes soon.


----------



## miceblue

I thought $199 was a special pre-order price, not the official retail price...
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/gavn8r/geek-a-new-usb-awesomifier-for-headphones


> GEEK takes a lot of the technology we developed when we were researching Da Vinci DAC, and squeezes it into one tiny little package that we plan on selling for $299 retail. Stick it into your laptop and plug in your headphones!


----------



## walfredo

Quote:


jonbernard said:


> kugino said:
> 
> 
> > this is head-fi. i'm sure some idiot will try to argue that it does make a difference.
> ...


 
  
 How come?  Are you paging so intensively for this to affect the real-time response of your system?  On SSD?????!!!!!???
  
 What else are you running on your comupter?


----------



## walfredo

kugino said:


> Just checked the LH labs forum and there are some pissed off people there who are wondering why their IGG geek out bundles have not shipped yet, but amazon shows geek outs as being "in stock". IGG backers for the bundle were promised to get their GO after the KS folk...so either the info on amazon is wrong or LH labs is not holding up to their campaign promise.


 
  
 Yeah...  very disappointing!!


----------



## gikigill

Received the Geek Out yesterday and LHLabs gave me a free upgrade to the 1000 from my order of the 720.
  
 Very impressive and seems to synergize with everything including my vintage amps who seemed to have discovered a hidden layer of bass.
  
 Runs a wee bit hot and the cherry on the top is that it works with my Note 3 flawlessly.
  
 Very pleased so far and chipping in for the Wave XD128 too


----------



## bitlisz

walfredo said:


> Yeah...  very disappointing!!


 
 Why? They want to make everyone happy
  
  
 Anyone interested in Geek Out 450? I will sell it soon...preferred in EU.


----------



## walfredo

bitlisz said:


> walfredo said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah...  very disappointing!!
> ...


 
  
 Because I paid them in December?  Shouldn't I expect to receive it before people paying it now?


----------



## bitlisz

walfredo said:


> Because I paid them in December?  Shouldn't I expect to receive it before people paying it now?


 
 Yes, same happened with Pebble watch.
 Some folks - they did payment probably 1 year before - did not get te watch, but they already sold on Bestbuy.
 Anyway, that product is working, this is not.
  
 What they showed here: http://mustgeekout.blogspot.hu/2013/09/geek-and-android-devices.html
 "After a little research into just how large the Android market share is, Larry and I did an obligatory facepalm and started to work figuring out how to implement Geek on Android devices.  *With many devices, such as the Samsung Galaxy S3, Geek works right out of the box! * That's not the case on all devices, though."


----------



## kugino

LHLabs: crickets


----------



## AxelCloris

miceblue said:


> I thought $199 was a special pre-order price, not the official retail price...
> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/gavn8r/geek-a-new-usb-awesomifier-for-headphones


 
  
 That was what they said originally, but brought all 3 models down $100 when they launched the pre-order page. $199-299 MSRP now.


----------



## akarise

I just received a Geek Out 100 today. I had been having issues with my Geek Out 450 causing too much noise for my IEMs, especially with through the 0.47 ohm output but the Geek Out 100 is definitely an improvement in lower noise floor. Now the 0.47 ohm output is sorta usable but it makes the bass sound huge, loose, and bloated and the overall sound is woolly and not detailed and precise. Using the 47 ohm output on the GO 100 is now completely void of background noise and everything is super clear and sounds amazing. I don't understand why low impedance headphones and IEMs are supposed to be used with the 0.47 ohm output because I always find them to sound better on the 47 ohm output. Which doesn't really make sense according to the 1/8 rule but my ears can't be lying to me. Has anyone else thought that low impedance phones sound way better from the 47 ohm output?


----------



## miceblue

Wait, the Geek Out 100 exists and you already have it?

Meanwhile, I have yet to receive any Geek products...


----------



## akarise

miceblue said:


> Wait, the Geek Out 100 exists and you already have it?
> 
> Meanwhile, I have yet to receive any Geek products...


 
  
 Yeah, although I don't think it's technically official though... I think I saw a few others post about it who got their hands on one? You should definitely email LH Labs and ask them about your order, they've been very helpful in helping me figure things out.


----------



## junker

Larry posted that the Geek Out Nano EP2 boards will be in next week:
  
 http://geek.lhlabs.com/force/geekoutnano/1188-two-good-initiatives-of-this-product-line.html#19232


----------



## junker

Hey guys both Emmanuel and Gavin & LH commented that they are taking care of existing orders prior to the roll out on Amazon. What you are seeing is just a placeholder with 0 stock and you'll get your goods first. Promise!
  
 http://geek.lhlabs.com/force/indiegogogeekpulse/1196-retail-geek-outs-for-sale-on-amazon.html#19574
  
Emmanuel Torres
The Geek Out on Amazon were meant for testing and was not supposed to be published, we have not had or will fulfill an order on Amazon until all orders for the Bundle, pre--orders, plus the CES winners and the referral winners. are fulfilled. The GO on Amazon was to test potential sales but was not meant to go up so soon ( plus if you check it there isn't any stock shown on Amazon if ordered).
  
Gavin Fish
Amazon is a weird monster. We've been trying to figure out their content management system (Seller Central vs. Vendor Central), and somehow published the product list in Seller Central, which we now can't un-publish. The good news is that we aren't promoting the page and the _inventory on hand_ is set to zero, so there won't be any orders.


----------



## junker

> Has anyone else thought that low impedance phones sound way better from the 47 ohm output?


 
  
 Good question!


----------



## miceblue

junker said:


> > Has anyone else thought that low impedance phones sound way better from the 47 ohm output?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



?
http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/meridian-explorer-case-study-effects-output-impedance


> In early February 2013 Meridian released it's new USB powered DAC/headphone amp with much fanfare. By the end of the month, Head-Fi.org member Purrin had found its performance in listening tests underwhelming and had measured the output impedance of the Explorer at about 48 Ohms. This is not good.
> ...
> The important thing to observe here is that changing the ratio of load impedance to output impedance changes the voltage at the load. Lower the output impedance and more voltage is available at the load. But the converse is true as well: If you raise the resistance of the load, it will get more voltage. That's very important to know because most headphones have impedances that change with frequency. Let's talk about that.
> ...
> ...






Unless you subjectively like a coloured sound, I don't see how the higher impedance output could objectively sound better.


----------



## akarise

miceblue said:


> Unless you subjectively like a coloured sound, I don't see how the higher impedance output could objectively sound better.


 
  
 Yeah I understand that a higher impedance output is supposed to color the sound over a low impedance output. But what I'm hearing isn't a uncolored vs colored sound; it's a lack of clarity and precision and bloated bass from the low impedance output. So if my ears aren't playing tricks on me, which I'm quite sure they aren't because the difference is extremely obvious, I'm wondering if this is only because of the design of the Geek Out that's somehow causing this. Granted, this is only happening with my IEMs. When I use my low impedance AD2000X straight from the 0.47 ohm output, they sound great.


----------



## doctorjazz

akarise said:


> I just received a Geek Out 100 today. I had been having issues with my Geek Out 450 causing too much noise for my IEMs, especially with through the 0.47 ohm output but the Geek Out 100 is definitely an improvement in lower noise floor. Now the 0.47 ohm output is sorta usable but it makes the bass sound huge, loose, and bloated and the overall sound is woolly and not detailed and precise. Using the 47 ohm output on the GO 100 is now completely void of background noise and everything is super clear and sounds amazing. I don't understand why low impedance headphones and IEMs are supposed to be used with the 0.47 ohm output because I always find them to sound better on the 47 ohm output. Which doesn't really make sense according to the 1/8 rule but my ears can't be lying to me. Has anyone else thought that low impedance phones sound way better from the 47 ohm output?




Have the GO1K, find it is fairly random to my ears, I generally go back and forth between the outputs, settle on the one that sounds better to me, not always the one you'd predict SHOULD be the better output. Do love the GO, though, with Thinksound On1, heavenly, hard to change to anything else (not as riveting using my Shure 1540, but still very nice sounding combo).


----------



## sling5s

Is it the general impression that the Geek are slightly on the bright side?  I get the impression that the sound is a little U shaped.
 I'm concerned that the Geek 450 or even the Wave will be bright with the JH13pro (which can get edgy).


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## junker

My long-term impression is that it is neutral enough to be used a my primary DAC into a PASS integrated. Detailed and silky but with good authority on the bottom end. The most standout characteristic is the soundstage and imaging which are the best I've had in my system and lot more than I ever expected from a little USB DAC.


----------



## eliwankenobi

junker said:


> My long-term impression is that it is neutral enough to be used a my primary DAC into a PASS integrated. Detailed and silky but with good authority on the bottom end. The most standout characteristic is the soundstage and imaging which are the best I've had in my system and lot more than I ever expected from a little USB DAC.


 
 Agree!


----------



## AxelCloris

akarise said:


> I just received a Geek Out 100 today. I had been having issues with my Geek Out 450 causing too much noise for my IEMs, especially with through the 0.47 ohm output but the Geek Out 100 is definitely an improvement in lower noise floor. Now the 0.47 ohm output is sorta usable but it makes the bass sound huge, loose, and bloated and the overall sound is woolly and not detailed and precise. Using the 47 ohm output on the GO 100 is now completely void of background noise and everything is super clear and sounds amazing. I don't understand why low impedance headphones and IEMs are supposed to be used with the 0.47 ohm output because I always find them to sound better on the 47 ohm output. Which doesn't really make sense according to the 1/8 rule but my ears can't be lying to me. Has anyone else thought that low impedance phones sound way better from the 47 ohm output?


 
  
 Oooh, exciting news. I assume that means one of the other GO 100 beta units is on its way to me as well. I haven't heard anything from Larry on the topic since he requested shipping information, and I assume that's due to how busy he is managing the team and overseeing the QC process. I'll be testing the 100 with every IEM I have on-hand so I'll be able to see how it does with my sensitive 1964-Q. Hopefully it'll be here in the next day or two.


----------



## jexby

I was told LH is waiting on parts and my GO100 had no ETA. Oh well.

GO450 is real good with my Heir Audio 4.AiS and doesn't feel or sound over powered.


----------



## kugino

i guess the IGG bundles won't go out until the end of may or early june. apparently the last batch they had had some QC issues. manny at LH said that about half of the 450 or so bundlers haven't responded to update their orders, so they will receive black 450s or whatever colors remain. if you wanted a different color or to upgrade to a different model, you'd better let them know.


----------



## akarise

axelcloris said:


> Oooh, exciting news. I assume that means one of the other GO 100 beta units is on its way to me as well. I haven't heard anything from Larry on the topic since he requested shipping information, and I assume that's due to how busy he is managing the team and overseeing the QC process. I'll be testing the 100 with every IEM I have on-hand so I'll be able to see how it does with my sensitive 1964-Q. Hopefully it'll be here in the next day or two.


 
  
 I look forward to hearing how the GO 100 does with your IEMs. I have a few IEMs coming in the next couple days so I'll be doing more tests as well.


----------



## superachromat

mikeyfresh said:


> No it isn't, I find a very even tonal balance and full rich bottom end.
> 
> In many cases a bright or hashy sounding midrange or treble quality can be attributed to other parts of the chain, but revealed by a good DAC.
> 
> So attention to details like a good software media player (Audirvana+, JRMC, Foobar2000 etc...) adequate RAM, placing the DAC on it's own USB bus not shared with other noisy devices, and USB filtration, etc... can straighten out a bright signature that some would mistakenly attribute to being the DAC's own signature.




yes. i get the same impression on the go720 as even tonal balance with rich bottom.not much flavor added to the sound.


----------



## walfredo

kugino said:


> i guess the IGG bundles won't go out until the end of may or early june. apparently the last batch they had had some QC issues. manny at LH said that about half of the 450 or so bundlers haven't responded to update their orders, so they will receive black 450s or whatever colors remain. if you wanted a different color or to upgrade to a different model, you'd better let them know.




Have they asked for update? I have not received such a request.

But i complained about the delay and they said they were sending it. Not sure the color, but as long as i get one...


----------



## kugino

walfredo said:


> Have they asked for update? I have not received such a request.
> 
> But i complained about the delay and they said they were sending it. Not sure the color, but as long as i get one...


I was sent an email a couple weeks ago asking for color preference and whether I wanted to upgrade. I paid $50 to get the 720.


----------



## AxelCloris

Same here. I replied with the color I wanted and informed them that I had paid for the upgrade during the Indiegogo campaign so I don't have to add more now. Manny mentioned that they'll be sending another round of emails to confirm details this upcoming week.


----------



## walfredo

axelcloris said:


> Same here. I replied with the color I wanted and informed them that I had paid for the upgrade during the Indiegogo campaign so I don't have to add more now. Manny mentioned that they'll be sending another round of emails to confirm details this upcoming week.


 
  
 Pity.  I got no email... and I was actively communicating with Manny.  I even asked about the upgrade email.
  
 Anyhow, glad that I am going to receive something.


----------



## angelo898

hi there, does anyone have any impressions of the geek out? like if its a warm sounding player? or neutral? etc. thanks!


----------



## hatefulsandwich

I wish I would receive my something .


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

It has its impression/appreciation thread if that's what you're after: http://www.head-fi.org/t/711267/light-harmonic-geek-out-em-1000-impressions-and-appreciation-thread
  
 Quote:


angelo898 said:


> hi there, does anyone have any impressions of the geek out? like if its a warm sounding player? or neutral? etc. thanks!


----------



## jcwc

angelo898 said:


> hi there, does anyone have any impressions of the geek out? like if its a warm sounding player? or neutral? etc. thanks!


 

 There are a few impressions on the previous page. I'd say it is quite neutral (with a hint of warmth).
  
 In this review Scott describes the sound as "warm": http://parttimeaudiophile.com/2014/03/28/geek-out-1000/


----------



## angelo898

jcwc said:


> There are a few impressions on the previous page. I'd say it is quite neutral (with a hint of warmth).
> 
> In this review Scott describes the sound as "warm": http://parttimeaudiophile.com/2014/03/28/geek-out-1000/


 
  
  
 thank you very much


----------



## AxelCloris

walfredo said:


> Pity.  I got no email... and I was actively communicating with Manny.  I even asked about the upgrade email.
> 
> Anyhow, glad that I am going to receive something.


 
  
 Good news is that they confirmed on the forum that the survey is ready to go out this week. I'd still keep in touch with Manny to be safe, but the survey should let you confirm colors and what not as well.


----------



## walfredo

hatefulsandwich said:


> I wish I would receive my something
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Open a ticket in their system asking about yours.  That's what it took for me.


----------



## walfredo

axelcloris said:


> walfredo said:
> 
> 
> > Pity.  I got no email... and I was actively communicating with Manny.  I even asked about the upgrade email.
> ...


 
  
 That's too late, I think.  Mine is shipped.  I am okay with any color though.


----------



## AxelCloris

walfredo said:


> That's too late, I think.  Mine is shipped.  I am okay with any color though.


 
  
 Oh they've already started shipping the Indiegogo bundle units? Huzzah. Hopefully I'll get notification before too long myself.


----------



## kugino

@walfredo were you an IGG bundle backer? I didn't think they were shipping any of those yet...


----------



## walfredo

kugino said:


> @walfredo were you an IGG bundle backer? I didn't think they were shipping any of those yet...


 
  
 Yes. 
  
 I opened a ticket and they shipped.  According to USPS, I should receive it tomorrow (Monday).  Looking forward to it...


----------



## kugino

walfredo said:


> Yes.
> 
> I opened a ticket and they shipped.  According to USPS, I should receive it tomorrow (Monday).  Looking forward to it...


 
 wow. great...good to know. hopefully they'll ship more this week.


----------



## AxelCloris

kugino said:


> wow. great...good to know. hopefully they'll ship more this week.


 
  
 Agreed. I'd love to start seeing more reviews, and of course to get my own units in hand.


----------



## walfredo

Got it!!  The sent a silver one. 
  
Initial impressions:  Spacious, detailed, very neutral.  Runs really hot.  It makes noise when handling it, but is very quite when left alone.
  
It appears to match the W1000X better than the Sony MA900.  I guess that's because the Sony MA900 is also very neutral.  The W1000X adds a bit of warmth to it.
  
I think it a keeper!


----------



## Zoo Animal

walfredo said:


> Got it!!  The sent a silver one.
> 
> Initial impressions:  Spacious, detailed, very neutral.  Runs really hot.  It makes noise when handling it, but is very quite when left alone.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Give it a week or two of playtime and check back with the MA900s. 
 It warms up and fills out a bit. It can be deceiving out of the box as it has good prat and nothing that really shouts out that it needs break-in time but it really improves on already good.


----------



## walfredo

zoo animal said:


> walfredo said:
> 
> 
> > Got it!!  The sent a silver one.
> ...


 
  
 Great!  I am glad to know.
  
 A bit more of warmth and body will be welcome.


----------



## CEE TEE

Man.  This Geek Out 450 is seriously good.  I *love* my HD600 out of it. With the 3D. HD800 and UERM are great with the 450 too, for the most part...
  
*HD800*?  I can use it straight out of the 450 for most music. Straight out of the Geek, I like the 3D setting.  If the treble is a bit much with some recordings, I tried 450 into the Vali.  Found that I prefer maxxing out the Vali volume pot and using the GO digital volume control for volume when I do. Anyone else find that cleaner too?  With Geek Out into Vali, not sure if I like the 3D.  Combo is slightly more relaxed, not as clean overall. Seems to compress some dynamics to get that more laidback sound.  Not bad, but think I'l just use the HD600 when recordings don't suit the HD800 rather than using the Vali in the chain. If you are a bass person, you may prefer the GO 1000.  The 1000 bass adds some impact and the 1000 treble adds some attack.  Fun but can be fatiguing for me, depending on the music. Using the 1000 to Vali still has a good deal of attack on the treble with HD800 (noticeable on certain recordings).
  
 With the *UERM*, the GO 100 has the least amount of hiss (*barely* noticeable). The hiss is so low on all of the units that I don't think it is a big deal for most people. I think I prefer the 450 with UERM over the 100 even though it has less hiss and the 450 is slightly brighter tonally.  450 handles the mids to upper-mids to treble transition the best to me and works with HD600/800. Differences in tonality are slighter between 450/100 and greater between 1000/450. The 100 noise floor is not different enough to justify keeping it as dedicated UERM GO. With more use, I might be able to differentiate the 100 further but I just wanted to test with it <enough> to see if it warranted buying one in addition to the 450. (I'm sure people will like the 100 too.)  NOTE: The 3D is not usable with iems until it gets quieter and cleaner, IMO.  The 1000 tips up the low bass and the treble with the UERM and the HDXXX.  
  
 I'm lucky to have the chance to pick nits and compare these three units with my phones the way I plan on using them.  I think people will enjoy any/all three Geek Outs (four if you include the 720 that I have not heard). I was looking for any reasons to keep only one.
  
*Bottom Line:*  Since I am plunking down for the Geek Wave X DAP (indiegogo campaign), I plan on selling the 1000.  100 not different enough from the 450 for me.  Hoping there is <zero> hiss on the Wave X with UERM and that the 3D is quiet and can be used with iems.  *450 rocks for my uses.*  Versatile, resolving, tiny, inexpensive.  Will bring GO 450 > HD600 to Bay Area July Meet to show it off.


----------



## akarise

I've found that my GO 100 has a significantly lower noise floor than my GO 450 for my IEMs so I take it with me as my portable rig. I've left my GO 450 at home as a permanent part of my desktop setup. It's plugged into an iFi USBPower, with a line out to a Project Ember. As the heart of my desktop setup, I have to say that it's absolutely amazing. I don't think I'll ever bother with upgrading my DAC anymore, the GO 450 and 100 are as good as I think I'll ever need.


----------



## miceblue

akarise said:


> I've found that my GO 100 has a significantly lower noise floor than my GO 450 for my IEMs so I take it with me as my portable rig. I've left my GO 450 at home as a permanent part of my desktop setup. It's plugged into an iFi USBPower, with a line out to a Project Ember. As the heart of my desktop setup, I have to say that it's absolutely amazing. I don't think I'll ever bother with upgrading my DAC anymore, the GO 450 and 100 are as good as I think I'll ever need.



According to their measurements, the Geek Out 1000 has a noise floor of about -145 dBFS at 0 dBFS. What earphones are you using to possibly detect that noise floor? That by itself is already one of the lowest noise floors I've seen.


----------



## akarise

miceblue said:


> According to their measurements, the Geek Out 1000 has a noise floor of about -145 dBFS at 0 dBFS. What earphones are you using to possibly detect that noise floor? That by itself is already one of the lowest noise floors I've seen.


 
  
 Yeah I saw the specs for all the versions of the Geek Out so when I was hearing a ridiculous amount of noise coming out of the GO 450's 0.47 ohm output, I thought I had to have gotten a defective unit. So I told LH Labs and they sent a replacement unit. The new unit had the same "issue" so I assumed that it wasn't defective after all. Told LH Labs about it again and they sent me a GO 100, which has made a significant difference. I was using the FAD Heaven V and ATH-CKM500 with the GO 450, both of which were unusable on the 0.47 output and weren't great on the 47 ohm output either. I still don't use them on the 0.47 ohm output of the GO 100 because there's still some noise but the 47 ohm output is basically silent with them. My DITA The Answer doesn't have an issue with the GO 100's 0.47 output and sounds amazing out of it.


----------



## miceblue

akarise said:


> miceblue said:
> 
> 
> > According to their measurements, the Geek Out 1000 has a noise floor of about -145 dBFS at 0 dBFS. What earphones are you using to possibly detect that noise floor? That by itself is already one of the lowest noise floors I've seen.
> ...



Oh wow, that's interesting to read about. Maybe this is why they delayed the Geek Out shipping? Although I believe that was because there was a problem with the case finishing and not the actual circuit. Hm...


----------



## akarise

miceblue said:


> Oh wow, that's interesting to read about. Maybe this is why they delayed the Geek Out shipping? Although I believe that was because there was a problem with the case finishing and not the actual circuit. Hm...


 
  
 Perhaps that's the reason? Although I find that hard to believe, I feel like this issue would've been caught much earlier in development rather than right before shipping out the production units. It's weird because others like DannyBai, who is also using the Heaven V with the GO 450, didn't have a problem with it. But for me to get two defective units in a row seems highly unlikely, so it's really a mystery. =/


----------



## MikeyFresh

miceblue said:


> According to their measurements, the Geek Out 1000 has a noise floor of about -145 dBFS at 0 dBFS. What earphones are you using to possibly detect that noise floor? That by itself is already one of the lowest noise floors I've seen.




They sent him a 100, not a 1000 if I am reading this correctly.

The 100 is still in beta and is designed to address potential noise issues with super efficient IEMs.


----------



## akarise

Yes Mikey, you're reading it correctly haha.


----------



## MikeyFresh

akarise said:


> Yes Mikey, you're reading it correctly haha.




Or in other words, no noisy circuit problems causing shipment delays as another post was wondering, just super efficient IEMs needing the 100 model. Your 450 units likely weren't defective.


----------



## akarise

mikeyfresh said:


> Or in other words, no noisy circuit problems causing shipment delays as another post was wondering, just super efficient IEMs needing the 100 model. Your 450 units likely weren't defective.


 
  
 Yup, that's the logical conclusion I came to also.
  
 I personally think the GO 720 and 1000 are overkill, unless you are actually lugging around high end full-sized cans on the go, which I don't see many people doing. Depending on how sensitive your portable headphones or IEMs are, the GO 450 is really all you need. For those who have extra sensitive IEMs, there's the 100. And if you want to use the GO 450 or 100 as just a DAC at home, just connect it to a desktop amplifier you probably already have for your full-sized cans to get the power you need. It's seriously an all-in-one solution, LH Labs did something crazy when they came up with this product.


----------



## georgelai57

akarise said:


> And if you want to use the GO 450 or 100 as just a DAC at home, just connect it to a desktop amplifier you probably already have for your full-sized cans to get the power you need. It's seriously an all-in-one solution, LH Labs did something crazy when they came up with this product.



Sometimes I listen on my desktop rig and sometimes I use my laptop around the house with full sized cans so my GO1000 has a purpose. Hence my GO450 is also on the way.


----------



## akarise

georgelai57 said:


> Sometimes I listen on my desktop rig and sometimes I use my laptop around the house with full sized cans so my GO1000 has a purpose. Hence my GO450 is also on the way.


 
  
 Ah it makes it pretty useful for that application. I guess I don't bother taking my full-sized cans around the house since the cables are just too long and get in the way of portability so I didn't think of that.


----------



## zerodeefex

I am pretty sure the Geek Out 100 CEE TEE is demoing was the first unit out in the wild. I gave Larry some feedback about the noise floor and it may have been tweaked before the actual beta units went out so take his feedback on the 100 as a YMMV . I am assuming more beta testing will happen with more feedback soon.


----------



## walfredo

How to play DSD? So, any hints on how to play DSD with foobar?  I have the foo_out_asio, foo_input_sacd, foo_dsd_asio installed.  I am trying the configurations in http://geek.lhlabs.com/force/geekout/980-how-do-i-set-it-up-properly-with-foobar2000-dsd.html and many variants around it.
  
 I got three different results with slightly different configurations and/or rebooting foobar or my computer.
  
 -  Error:  Could not set sample rate to 44100 Hz
  
-  Error:  The process receiving or sending data has terminated
  
-  No sound at all.  The blue light of DSD turns on the GO and foobar appears to be playing, but no sound is produced.
  
Any ideas?


----------



## BaTou069

I have also problems with DSD, meaning I can hear the music, but the DSD light on the Geek is not turned on. It shows me only 88.2k when playing DSD64 (2822400 Hz)
 When playing DSD128 (5644800 Hz) I hear nothing, but its playing, and the DSD light is still not on.
  
 Foobar Output -  Asio: Light Harmonic ASIO
  
 Installed components:
  
 DSDIFF Decoder foo_input_dsdiff
 ASIO Support: foo_out_asio
 Super Audio CD Decoder: foo_input_sacd
  
 Settings in Tools-SACD:
  
 Asio driver mode: it was PCM before, now changed to DSD and restarted the foobar, same problem
 PCM Volume: +0db
 PCM Samplerate: 352800
 DSD2PCMMode: Multistage (Fixed Point)
  
  
 Any idea?
  
  
 Thanks


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

Try this link:

http://geek.lhlabs.com/force/geekoutsupport/1176-foobar-installation-document.html


----------



## kugino

not trying to incite any pc/mac war, but geez, getting high-res stuff to play on windows seems like a PITA...


----------



## hatefulsandwich

Do all hi-Rez setups have problems with Windows, or is it particular to the Geek's drivers?


----------



## kugino

hatefulsandwich said:


> Do all hi-Rez setups have problems with Windows, or is it particular to the Geek's drivers?


 
 i think drivers in general are problematic...i know other companies that have had issues with drivers for their audio devices.
  
 i'm a mac user and have no idea what any of those acronyms for windows mean, anyway.


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

No... My experience Its Windows...

Sent from my Samsung Note 3 using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sweetplastic

After running into the same problem, I uninstalled the DSDIFF component (it actually transcodes to PCM) and let the SACD component do the work (set up using the pdf guide Michael linked). No problem anymore, DSD is played as DSD (ie blue light on on your GO).


----------



## walfredo

kugino said:


> not trying to incite any pc/mac war, but geez, getting high-res stuff to play on windows seems like a PITA...


 
  
 Curiosity:  Does DSD work out of the box in Macs too?


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## bitlisz

Foobar2000 on Window is free, even with plugins. All of my DSD/DXD played fine.
 With the only exceptions to change tracks from DSD get an error first time.
  
 Audirvana+ from 74$, JRMC19 ~50$
 (+ DSD plugins?)
  
 On Mac everything should work out of the box or with few clicks, but have to pay. And you don't need to know about the background...


----------



## walfredo

m-i-c-k-e-y said:


> Try this link:
> 
> http://geek.lhlabs.com/force/geekoutsupport/1176-foobar-installation-document.html


 
  
 Alas, no luck.  "The process receiving or sending data has terminated"


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## miceblue

Speaking of DSD, does anyone have any albums to recommend? I have a free 2L album code from Light Harmonic and I'm not sure what to use it on. I was planning to use it to get a stereo DSD128 album since 1) I don't have any DSD albums, and 2) I might as well use it on a higher resolution format since the Geek products can play it, and 3) at $38 an album, that's insanely expensive for me to purchase normally. It wouldn't make much sense to get the multi-channel DSD64 format, would it?

I'm contemplating between Ola Gjeilo's "Piano Improvisation" album since it's Ola Gjeilo and I like his works, but I also like Schola Solensis' "Psallat Ecclesia: Sequences From Medieval Norway" album because I enjoy choral works too.

Decisions, decisions...


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

DP see below


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

There are 10 DSD128 sample files (and a lot more in different format) you can doawnload in their sample page.
  
*Link:* http://www.2l.no/hires/index.html
  
 Bought their 2L - The Nordic Sound - Audiophile Reference Recording album in DSD128.
 It contains 19 reference recordings.
  
*Link:* https://shop.klicktrack.com/2l/35847/?
  
 It costs 33EUR. After applying the Free 2L Album Code...It then comes FREE.
  
 Remember its a 6GB download.


----------



## kugino

i've been playing around with a lot of DSD files. there are some really good ones and a lot of so-so ones as well. lots of good jazz out there.
  
 but one album in particular that i am loving is michael jackson's "thriller"...the DSD album is very fun to listen to. it was mastered a little on the hot side (much louder than most of my other albums) but it's a great album for testing your headphone's soundstage and bass slam.


----------



## Zoo Animal

miceblue said:


> Speaking of DSD, does anyone have any albums to recommend? I have a free 2L album code from Light Harmonic and I'm not sure what to use it on. I was planning to use it to get a stereo DSD128 album since 1) I don't have any DSD albums, and 2) I might as well use it on a higher resolution format since the Geek products can play it, and 3) at $38 an album, that's insanely expensive for me to purchase normally. It wouldn't make much sense to get the multi-channel DSD64 format, would it?
> 
> I'm contemplating between Ola Gjeilo's "Piano Improvisation" album since it's Ola Gjeilo and I like his works, but I also like Schola Solensis' "Psallat Ecclesia: Sequences From Medieval Norway" album because I enjoy choral works too.
> 
> Decisions, decisions...


 
  
 2L records are using a DXD ADC, considering the GO is capable of these rates you're likely better off selecting that over DSD from this source. He basically converts the DXD to DSD after the fact...which you could do on your own. 

 Acoustic Sounds is having a rare 10% sale on their DSD right now. These are typically tape transfers with an actual DSD ADC. They give a little info on the provinance of their recordings which helps give some peace of mind. Tomorrow is the last day of the sale - http://store.acousticsounds.com/c/365/Digital_Download


----------



## miceblue

m-i-c-k-e-y said:


> There are 10 DSD128 sample files (and a lot more in different format) you can doawnload in their sample page.
> 
> *Link:* http://www.2l.no/hires/index.html
> 
> ...



Ah, I've visited that webpage before, and that's how I came across Ola Gjeilo's "Piano Improvisations" album. Unfortunately classical music isn't my top pick for music genres to listen to, and most of the DSD files offered from that webpage are classical. I have to be in a certain mood to listen to classical and that doesn't come up very often. XD





zoo animal said:


> 2L records are using a DXD ADC, considering the GO is capable of these rates you're likely better off selecting that over DSD from this source. He basically converts the DXD to DSD after the fact...which you could do on your own.
> 
> Acoustic Sounds is having a rare 10% sale on their DSD right now. These are typically tape transfers with an actual DSD ADC. They give a little info on the provinance of their recordings which helps give some peace of mind. Tomorrow is the last day of the sale - http://store.acousticsounds.com/c/365/Digital_Download



This is true. I would like to get DXD files, but I haven't encountered any albums that are sold in that format yet. The ones I listed in my last post were recorded in DXD, but they offer DSD64 and DSD128 for some odd reason. Are DXD files larger or something?

I'll give Acoustic Sounds a look later. Thank you for the heads-up! : )


----------



## yungyaw

Maybe you want to check out this album - Quiet Winter Night https://shop.klicktrack.com/2l/411252.
  
 It was one of the nominees of Best Surround Sound Album in 55th Grammy Award. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grammy_Award_for_Best_Surround_Sound_Album.


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

DXD files are larger than DSD128 files


----------



## BaTou069

but DXD are PCM files, right? Just with an higher samplerate, It has nothing to do with DSD. Because the name suggests that its some pimped up DSD Format, but it really isnt.
  
  
 QUESTION about the free 2L album code from Light Harmonic
 Was this a perk, a stretch goal, or a bonus of being one of the 300?
 I have a feeling, that I should get one too, since I was one of the first 300, a Geek Out and Pulse backer... just a feeling


----------



## miceblue

zoo animal said:


> 2L records are using a DXD ADC, considering the GO is capable of these rates you're likely better off selecting that over DSD from this source. He basically converts the DXD to DSD after the fact...which you could do on your own.
> 
> 
> Acoustic Sounds is having a rare 10% sale on their DSD right now. These are typically tape transfers with an actual DSD ADC. They give a little info on the provinance of their recordings which helps give some peace of mind. Tomorrow is the last day of the sale - http://store.acousticsounds.com/c/365/Digital_Download



To clarify, are 2L records using a DXD ADC? It states that albums are produced in DXD, but often times these are recorded using DSD equipment I thought. According to the Wikipedia articles of DXD and DSD, DSD is more common to record with, DXD to edit. DSD to PCM is a non-reversible process and apparently PCM has some loss of data when converted back to DSD. I'm not 100% sure about this though. I'm wondering if the DSD files that 2L offers are PCM converted to DSD, or if it's vice versa (DSD to PCM).

Regarding Acoustic Sounds, I had no idea so many albums were offered in DSD! That's really surprising to me, so thank you for pointing me to there. It's really nice that they do give the brief description of how the album was obtained and what not. I've had some bad experiences with HD Tracks' albums and they provide essentially zero details about the origin of the album and how it was mastered and whatnot.




batou069 said:


> but DXD are PCM files, right? Just with an higher samplerate, It has nothing to do with DSD. Because the name suggests that its some pimped up DSD Format, but it really isnt.
> 
> 
> QUESTION about the free 2L album code from Light Harmonic
> ...



Yes, DXD is a PCM format, but they're often derived from DSD formats from my understanding.

As for the 2L code, I'm not really sure how it was distributed. I received an e-mail from Gavin with the code and I don't know why since I wasn't a Geek Out backer and I don't recall anything in the Geek Pulse campaign regarding it other than the Christmas Geek competition.


----------



## Zoo Animal

miceblue said:


> To clarify, are 2L records using a DXD ADC? It states that albums are produced in DXD, but often times these are recorded using DSD equipment I thought. According to the Wikipedia articles of DXD and DSD, DSD is more common to record with, DXD to edit. DSD to PCM is a non-reversible process and apparently PCM has some loss of data when converted back to DSD. I'm not 100% sure about this though. I'm wondering if the DSD files that 2L offers are PCM converted to DSD, or if it's vice versa (DSD to PCM).
> 
> Regarding Acoustic Sounds, I had no idea so many albums were offered in DSD! That's really surprising to me, so thank you for pointing me to there. It's really nice that they do give the brief description of how the album was obtained and what not. I've had some bad experiences with HD Tracks' albums and they provide essentially zero details about the origin of the album and how it was mastered and whatnot.
> Yes, DXD is a PCM format, but they're often derived from DSD formats from my understanding.
> ...


 
  
 It's a pretty good point of contention if you've got the chops to follow along with the different arguments. I would suggest a search on computeraudiophile.com on DXD or DSD if would like to hear from some heavyweights...it is interesting, and fighty...usually 
  
 My very laymans or listeners view is this - The two sound different and I like both.  Recordings done with a 1 bit DSD ADC have a signature or fingerprint that isn't lifted once it is converted to PCM/DXD for editing then back to 1 bit DSD. Subjectively, very smooth midrange, rich harmonics, depth of timbre and potential for thrilling soundstage..very enveloping. Recorded on DXD/PCM there is the possibility...considering a decent ADC, that has stunning highs, airyness and accuracy that just isn't there on DSD. The important part from my perspective is this fingerprint, even translating a file to one format or the other after recording, it seems to be retained although, it may pick up subtle traits of it's new format.

 So back to 2L, recorded in DXD or high rate PCM...it still has the PCM fingerprint even when converted to DSD. This is okay as both his recording technique and ADC are excellent and all the benefits of great PCM are there in all the formats. Is it a DSD recording, no...just DSD formatting. I suggested the DXD version because IMHO you're better off getting a format that is as close to the native ADC as possible. You can do what you wish with it after that.


----------



## miceblue

yungyaw said:


> Maybe you want to check out this album - Quiet Winter Night https://shop.klicktrack.com/2l/411252.
> 
> It was one of the nominees of Best Surround Sound Album in 55th Grammy Award. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grammy_Award_for_Best_Surround_Sound_Album.



Oh wow, this is fantastic! I think I'll use the 2L coupon on this album.

Thank you so much for the recommendation! 
I can't wait to see how the Geek Out handles the DXD format. Right now I plan on using Audirvana Plus to downsample it for my current DAC.


So the question remains, multi-channel or not? XD
I think multi-channel tracks are downmixed to stereo if you only have a stereo playback system, no?




zoo animal said:


> miceblue said:
> 
> 
> > To clarify, are 2L records using a DXD ADC? It states that albums are produced in DXD, but often times these are recorded using DSD equipment I thought. According to the Wikipedia articles of DXD and DSD, DSD is more common to record with, DXD to edit. DSD to PCM is a non-reversible process and apparently PCM has some loss of data when converted back to DSD. I'm not 100% sure about this though. I'm wondering if the DSD files that 2L offers are PCM converted to DSD, or if it's vice versa (DSD to PCM).
> ...



Ah I see. I better leave the sound signatures out of the equation then. XD

The suggested album above says "5.1 SURROUND + STEREO produced in DXD (Digital eXtreme Definition 352kHz/24bit) by Lindberg Lyd, Norway" but the only DXD format they have is for stereo. I'm still a bit confused as to which format they actually use when recording since they don't explicitly say. Did they convert to DSD to make the multichannel format since MCH DSD64 is the only one they offer?


----------



## yungyaw

miceblue said:


> Oh wow, this is fantastic! I think I'll use the 2L coupon on this album.
> 
> Thank you so much for the recommendation!
> 
> ...


 
  
 There are some multi-channel samples out there. Maybe you want to try listen to them before deciding which version to purchase. You can find some some free samples in different format (DSD, WAVE, FLAC, MP3, MCH)
  

DSF - DSD64 - Stereo (241.7MB)
DSF - DSD64 - MultiChannel (604.2MB)
Obviously the file size of the multi-channel version is so much larger.


----------



## Matias

Geek Out Update It's been quite a long time since you pre-ordered your Geek Out from us, and you're probably wondering where it is.  So, I want to let you know what's going on.

Unfortunately, there have been some major delays.  We first expected Geek Out to be ready for delivery in January.  We based the estimate on the deliverables that our vendors gave us, plus we added in a little "padding" so we'd be sure to make the deadline.  Well, the deadline came and went and our vendors let us down.  This happened multiple times.

As of now, every component that goes inside Geek Out has been sitting in our facility for the past 10 weeks except one: an ultra-low noise clock driver made by On Semi Conductor.  This vendor first told us they would ship the part to us in January, then they delayed us to early March.  On and on that went until last week, when we finally got the part.  This component is important because it makes Geek Out stand out from its competition in regards to the digital clock jitter performance.

Right now we have all of the parts needed for final assembly of the circuit board at our vendor's facility in Reno, NV.  They are going to be shipping us the assembled boards in batches of 200 each day, starting Thursday (we'll receive them at our facility on Friday).  Once we have them, we'll test them, and do the final assembly and quality assurance.  At that point, we'll ship them out to you.

Thank you for your extreme patience!  Everybody here at LH Labs (especially me) really appreciates how long-suffering and supportive you have been and continue to be.  Thank you, thank you, thank you.

If you have any concerns that you want to speak to us about, please open a trouble ticket at http://geek.lhlabs.com/geekoutsupport.  Doing it this way helps us to manage everything in one place, and ensures that we respond in a timely manner.

Sincerely,

Manny Torres, Light Harmonic


----------



## matbhuvi

Anyone think Geek out will benefit from USB power conditioner like the one from iFi? Or any sort of DC powered hub? It is my first USB DAC and hence these questions


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## walfredo

Yeah!!!  It is opening up and getting more body.  Hope it goes a bit more... 
  
 Incredible synergy with the W3000.


----------



## walfredo

But still unable to play DSD....
  
 That said, I recognize DSD is more curiosity.  98% of my music is CD quality.  A bit more DVD quality.  DSD is less than 0.5%.


----------



## tomscy2000

mikeyfresh said:


>


 
  
 What's that thing that looks like a piece of charcoal?


----------



## doctorjazz

mikeyfresh said:


> matbhuvi said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone think Geek out will benefit from USB power conditioner like the one from iFi? Or any sort of DC powered hub? It is my first USB DAC and hence these questions
> ...




Notice any difference? The Vaunix has a model about $250, the other is much more, $500+....


----------



## MikeyFresh

doctorjazz said:


> Notice any difference? The Vaunix has a model about $250, the other is much more, $500+....




Both units pictured are $199, and there seems to be little difference between the two sonically in my system.

The Vaunix is a hub and can power/filter up to 4 devices. The iUSBPower has a ground isolation switch, while the Vaunix by default severs the ground from the computer, but it isn't switchable.

The Vaunix design also exceeds the USB 2.0 power spec, it will output more than 500mA per port, up to a total of 24 watts, useful if powering more than one device.

So they are different in terms of the potential application but similar in sound quality in my system, and not a subtle hard to listen for type of thing.


----------



## MikeyFresh

tomscy2000 said:


> What's that thing that looks like a piece of charcoal?




On top of the Slacker cable?

That's a Shakti On-Line.


----------



## tomscy2000

mikeyfresh said:


> On top of the Slacker cable?  That's a Shakti On-Line.


 
  
 Ah. Thanks. Still looks like a piece of charcoal to me. haha


----------



## akarise

mikeyfresh said:


> On top of the Slacker cable?
> 
> That's a Shakti On-Line.


 
  
 Does it actually it actually make an audible difference?


----------



## doctorjazz

mikeyfresh said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > Notice any difference? The Vaunix has a model about $250, the other is much more, $500+....
> ...


----------



## Audio Addict

The Shakti On-lines retail for $99 and on sale for $85 at www.highend-electronics.com which indicates they are for cables or internal circuit parts.


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## akarise

mikeyfresh said:


> Not as pictured, however placing it directly on top of the DAC did have a small/subtle effect in opening up the stereo soundstage a little bit. This isn't a big deal with headphones, more audible through loudspeakers that are arranged away from wall boundaries for best stereo imaging.
> 
> The On-Lines are really best used on unshielded analog interconnect cables that are out of necessity in close proximity to power cords or power supplies.
> 
> The star of the Shakti product lineup for 20 years is their Shakti Stone, really an incredible value for use on any component's power supply and has to be heard to be believed. Not subtle, or system dependent, an easily repeatable result on every system/component I've ever used it on. Demonstrated to 2 different non-audiophile aquaintences, they both bought one.


 
  
 Interesting, maybe I'll get The Stone if I ever have a few hundred dollars laying around.


----------



## Currawong

Topic please guys.


----------



## sling5s

I know the Geek 1000 is more than capable of driving the LCD-2.  Has anyone tried the Geek 450 with LCD-2?


----------



## walfredo

walfredo said:


> But still unable to play DSD....
> 
> That said, I recognize DSD is more curiosity.  98% of my music is CD quality.  A bit more DVD quality.  DSD is less than 0.5%.


 
  
 So, now DSD works!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 For the record, if someone is having the same troubles...  I decided to reinstall my computer.  I ran out of hard disk space and felt the whole thing was much slower than it should.  So, instead of cloning the old HD into the new one, I started form scratch.  Yes, it is a lot of work to install all drivers and deal with Window license activation.  But now my system is noticiably faster and DSD works!
  
 Impressions of DSD:  I am having tons of fun with it!  I am even encoding PCM to DSD.  In my main system, this means great dynamics and a live-like song, although bass gets a bit blomy and overall presentation is grainier.  But I think the trade-off is worth it.  
  
 Some songs work extremely well... others less so.  In particular, Cassandra Wilson's Strange Fruit is just mesmerizing transcoded into DSD.  Try it if you have it... 
  
 As I said, tons of fun!!


----------



## miceblue

It will be interesting to see how the Geek Out handles DSD. At the moment, I tried some test tracks provided for free, legally, from Ayre and I don't like the DSD recordings compared to the PCM ones since they sounded harsher to my ears. I thought it was due to Audirvana processing the DSD format to PCM since I don't have a native DSD-capable DAC, but one of my friends has a Sony ZX1 portable media player that can playback DSD files and he came to the same conclusion as me.

http://www.ayre.com/insights_dsdvspcm.htm


----------



## sling5s

miceblue said:


> It will be interesting to see how the Geek Out handles DSD. At the moment, I tried some test tracks provided for free, legally, from Ayre and I don't like the DSD recordings compared to the PCM ones since they sounded harsher to my ears. I thought it was due to Audirvana processing the DSD format to PCM since I don't have a native DSD-capable DAC, but one of my friends has a Sony ZX1 portable media player that can playback DSD files and he came to the same conclusion as me.
> 
> http://www.ayre.com/insights_dsdvspcm.htm


 
  
 Thanks for the DSD sample site.  Any other places have free DSD samples?
 I thought my Amarra would play them, but I guess not.  Any way to play DSD with Mac?  Free hopefully. 
  
 I found some sites.
 As for DSD player, seems none are free...


----------



## pearljam50000

sling5s said:


> I know the Geek 1000 is more than capable of driving the LCD-2.  Has anyone tried the Geek 450 with LCD-2?


 
 Hey can you compare the Geek Out to Schiit Vali?
 Thanks.


----------



## jexby

pearljam50000 said:


> Hey can you compare the Geek Out to [COLOR=6A6A6A]Schiit [/COLOR][COLOR=6A6A6A]Vali?
> 
> Thanks.[/COLOR]




Don't see how that is an equal comparison unless there is a decent DAC behind the Vali?
Which may or may not skew results.

Or are you suggesting GO line out should be the DAC into the Vali?
I may get an adapter to try this one day...


----------



## sling5s

My geek is to arrive Monday. Will try than.
My vali is hooked up to uber bifrost. Might be hard to compare unless use the geek Dac to the vali.


----------



## doctorjazz

mikeyfresh said:


> matbhuvi said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone think Geek out will benefit from USB power conditioner like the one from iFi? Or any sort of DC powered hub? It is my first USB DAC and hence these questions
> ...


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

Suggestion: Why not connect Geek Out direct? To source or to your Vaunix (with out using slacker or hub). For me it had a big difference.


----------



## doctorjazz

Don;t get it-how can you connect to a PC (or anything else) without at least the cable?


----------



## MikeyFresh

m-i-c-k-e-y said:


> Suggestion: Why not connect Geek Out direct? To source or to your Vaunix (with out using slacker or hub). For me it had a big difference.


 

 The one drawback to using the Geek Out connected directly to the Vaunix hub is the orientation of the USB ports places the unit upside down, so that the LEDs are facing downward. This is also the case with various other computers, and hubs, there seems to be no set standard being followed for USB port orientation.
  
 In the pictures I was testing the various combinations available to me, and I agree the Slacker cable adds a slight bit of artifice to the sound in my system, but it also turns the Geek Out right side up when used with the Vaunix hub.
  
 Oddly, the AQ DragonTail does not turn the Geek Out right side up when used with the Vaunix, which is too bad because it doesn't seem to harm the sound like the Slacker does.
  
 Rather than directly connecting to the Vaunix hub and being upside down, I settled on the configuration in the first photo, where the Geek Out is directly connected to the iFi iUSBPower, which has the correct port orientation and doesn't place the unit's LEDs facing upside down.
  
 I use the Vaunix hub upstream nearest the computer, which is where it belongs anyway for ease of connecting various other USB devices such as hard drives, digital camera, phone etc... and the iUSBPower downstream at the end of a DH Labs 2 meter USB cable, nearest the stereo system. This also enables the use of a very short (1 foot long) 3.5mm to RCA analog cable in connecting to the stereo.


----------



## kh600rr

sling5s said:


> Thanks for the DSD sample site.  Any other places have free DSD samples?
> I thought my Amarra would play them, but I guess not.  Any way to play DSD with Mac?  Free hopefully.
> 
> I found some sites.
> As for DSD player, seems none are free...



You can try the Korg player, it's free and will play DSD, but it does down sample , unless you own one of there products. I use it with my DSD files, to test going on my AK-240. 

http://www.korg.com/us/products/audio/audiogate3/


----------



## matbhuvi

I am going to wait out for Shiit Wyrd and ignore iFi or vaunix. Hope it is worth the wait.


----------



## MikeyFresh

matbhuvi said:


> I am going to wait out for Shiit Wyrd and ignore iFi or vaunix. Hope it is worth the wait.


 

 At 99 bucks it looks quite promising, although in one description on DAR it was said to re-clock the data stream as well as purify the power.
  
 I personally only want the power cleansing, but depending on the DAC it's used with maybe the clocking will also yield a sonic benefit.


----------



## FlySweep

doctorjazz said:


> Don;t get it-how can you connect to a PC (or anything else) without at least the cable?


 
 m-i-c-k-e-y is saying, connect the GO to the Vaunix hub w/o the Slacker cable.. then connect the Vaunix to the PC.


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

Thanks!
  
 Or directly to the computer's USB port.
  
 It made some difference (sonically)


----------



## sling5s

Just plugged in my JH13pro to the G450.  Out of the box, it sounds some what muffled.  The bass is loose and bloated.  It's like the "treble reducer" is turned on.  
 I hope there is some burn in.  I've had the Merdian, HRT Microstreamer and Dragonfly 1.2 so I can gauge how these usb dac/amp should sound but not what I was expecting.
  
 What people are referring to as "rich bottom" as far as bass goes, to be seems loose and bloated, at least with my JH13.  
  
 Switched from .47 to 47 and everything got better.  Has Geek got the label wrong.  The .47 should have the controlled and tight bass and the 47 the loose and bloated bass.
 Really confusing.  But I definitely prefer the 47 with my IEM.


----------



## FlySweep

sling5s said:


> Just plugged in my JH13pro to the G450.  Out of the box, it sounds some what muffled.  The bass is loose and bloated.  It's like the "treble reducer" is turned on.
> I hope there is some burn in.  I've had the Merdian, HRT Microstreamer and Dragonfly 1.2 so I can gauge how these usb dac/amp should sound but not what I was expecting.
> 
> What people are referring to as "rich bottom" as far as bass goes, to be seems loose and bloated, at least with my JH13.
> ...


 
  
 I have the JH13 as well and use it with my GO1000 often.. what you're hearing out of the port labeled 0.47 ohm is what I hear from my 47 ohm port.  It looks like the impedance labels were switched on your GO.  On my GO, the 0.47 ohm output is on the side of the volume buttons.


----------



## sling5s

flysweep said:


> I have the JH13 as well and use it with my GO1000 often.. what you're hearing out of the port labeled 0.47 ohm is what I hear from my 47 ohm port.  It looks like the impedance labels were switched on your GO.  On my GO, the 0.47 ohm output is on the side of the volume buttons.


 
 Yeah, my .47 is on the volume button too.  But the bass bleeds into everything out of the .47.  With the 47 out, it's controlled and tight.  I think it got reversed somehow.  Go figure.


----------



## sling5s

For those who wanted a general comparison to the Vali.  The Vali is neutral and yet has a forward, lively, energetic midrange that is very "wet" and "sweet".  I would say the Geek is very neutral.  It does not have the sweet and forward sound but it's not sterile or dry.  But if you compare it to the Vali, it does sound a little on the dry, flat, thin and bright.  But overall, it's a very neutral (with balanced bass, midrange and treble).  
 Again, compared to the Vali, it lacks punch, dynamics, energy and soundstage both in width and depth.  The Vali just does layers and micro detail and dynamics better.  The Vali pushes the details out making them jump out at your ears.  And the Vali does all this with a little bit of inner warmth that the Geek lacks. 
  
 But it is as expected.  The Geek so far, having switched to the 47 out, (which should not be with an IEM but maybe it's reversed) sounds very balanced and neutral.  I think compared to the other usb dac/amp I've owned (Dragonfly 1.2, HRT Microstreamer and Merdian), it's the most balanced and detailed. 
  
 I think if you wanted more energetic presentation, the HRT would win out, or more warmer euphonic tone, the Dragonfly 1.2 or Meridian.
 I think it's a matter of preference.  But overall, I think the Geek Out does have an edge over all of them. 
 And it's a really nice portable "heater" in the winter. 
  
 Having said all that..again, as an Amp, I prefer the Vali and as a Dac, I prefer the Uber Bifrost.  But on the "go for budget and cheap", the Geek is good as you get unless your planning to go all out for something like the Chord Hugo. 
  
 My Geek 450 is adequate for JH13 and my Grado Magnum.  I'm midway on the volume with my JH13 and about 2/3 to 3/4 with my Grado. So I doubt if it can drive anything requiring more power like the LCD-2


----------



## AxelCloris

sling5s said:


> Having said all that..again, as an Amp, I prefer the Vali and as a Dac, I prefer the Uber Bifrost.  But on the "go for budget and cheap", the Geek is good as you get unless your planning to go all out for something like the Chord Hugo.


 
  
 I can understand going with more powerful hardware when at home. But I backed the Geek Out for portable use. It's not easy to transport and use a Bifrost/Vali combo while traveling, especially when on planes and such.


----------



## sling5s

After the initial confusion with the .47 and 47 ohms (they being reversed).  I got to admit, it's a great sounding unit.  The dac is really detailed for what it is. Everything sounds clean, detailed and balanced.  I'm using it with Amarra with "vocal boost" to give it some mid boost and it's sounding more lively and forward with my JH13.  Just the way I like it.  Just my preference.  I'm enjoy mid-centric presentation.  With Grado Magnum, it's fine just the way it is.


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

Glad that you're happy. I'm happy with mine (GO1000) using UM Mentor..


----------



## Larry Ho

m-i-c-k-e-y said:


> Glad that you're happy. I'm happy with mine (GO1000) using UM Mentor..


 
 I'm glad to know you like your GO1000. Really.


----------



## georgelai57

Hi Larry. Will the current generation MacBook Air 11" have sufficient power (however defined) to drive the GO1000 and with the DSD music stored on an external USB3 HDD (not SSD?). Thanks.


----------



## sling5s

larry ho said:


> I'm glad to know you like your GO1000. Really.


 
 Hi Larry.  I really want to ask, have there been some .47 and 47 ohms that were accidentally switched, mislabeled or reversed. 
 Because I think another Geek owner also mentioned it also.  My IEM (JH13) out of the .47 acts like it would out of the 47 and vise versa.
  
 thanks
 david


----------



## sling5s

m-i-c-k-e-y said:


> Glad that you're happy. I'm happy with mine (GO1000) using UM Mentor..


 
 Yes, the Geek Out after all night burn in really shines.  Clean window into the music.  
 The imaging and detail is really more like a mid size desktop dac.  Getting me interested in the Geek Pulse.


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

Give it about a week and more magic will shine through. Yep that was my comment also. You could be fooled for a mid-sized desktop DAC. 

Sent from my Samsung Note 3 using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BaTou069

I'm sure it has been discussed earlier, but is the heat an issue here for anybody? I have the 720 and I'm afraid to keep the device connected when leaving the desk at my office, since I can't imagine that it can be good to have this heat constantly on... Also the Serialnumber is unreadable because of the heat, it melted the ink.. but thats not an issue..


----------



## akarise

sling5s said:


> Just plugged in my JH13pro to the G450.  Out of the box, it sounds some what muffled.  The bass is loose and bloated.  It's like the "treble reducer" is turned on.
> I hope there is some burn in.  I've had the Merdian, HRT Microstreamer and Dragonfly 1.2 so I can gauge how these usb dac/amp should sound but not what I was expecting.
> 
> What people are referring to as "rich bottom" as far as bass goes, to be seems loose and bloated, at least with my JH13.
> ...


 
  
 I had the same issue with some of my IEMs on the 0.47 ohm output. I don't think it's a mistake because I went through two Geek Out 450s and also a Geek Out 100 and they all had bloated bass and blurry sound out of the 0.47 ohm output and sound much better out of the 47 ohm output. I think this is just an issue with super sensitive IEMs. On the other hand, my DITA The Answer sounds great out of the 0.47 ohm output.


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

@BaTou069 

Bro its normal for you have a Class A Amp. 

Sent from my Samsung Note 3 using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sling5s

akarise said:


> I had the same issue with some of my IEMs on the 0.47 ohm output. I don't think it's a mistake because I went through two Geek Out 450s and also a Geek Out 100 and they all had bloated bass and blurry sound out of the 0.47 ohm output and sound much better out of the 47 ohm output. I think this is just an issue with super sensitive IEMs. On the other hand, my DITA The Answer sounds great out of the 0.47 ohm output.


 
 Even with super sensitive IEM's it should not be.  Because what we're hearing is impedance mismatch. 
 When I hook up an 51 impedance adaptor to the .47 out and JH13.  It sounds fine.  Meaning, it's not .47 but something way more.
 It's like the Meridian Explorer with their first version.  The impedance was too high for IEM's and sensitive headphones causing a loose and bloated bass with reduced treble.
 In the second version, Meridian decreased the impedance. 
  
 Having said that, the LCD-2 sounds pretty decent out of the 450.


----------



## Suopermanni

Not sure if this is the right place to put this but has anyone here pre-ordered the Geek after the Kickstarter campagin?
  
 Because I have and also ordered a Geek through the bundle on the Indiegogo campagin and I've not received any shipping updates. I know that I'm not the only one waiting for the Geek Out bundle but I think I'm one of those few waiting for their pre-order Geek Out. It's been nearly 9 months since I've ordered it...


----------



## walfredo

suopermanni said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to put this but has anyone here pre-ordered the Geek after the Kickstarter campagin?
> 
> Because I have and also ordered a Geek through the bundle on the Indiegogo campagin and I've not received any shipping updates. I know that I'm not the only one waiting for the Geek Out bundle but I think I'm one of those few waiting for their pre-order Geek Out. It's been nearly 9 months since I've ordered it...


 
  
 Have you filed a ticket with them?  What do they say?


----------



## Suopermanni

I have filed two tickets, one that was answered last month and the present one that has yet to be answered. The first ticket was in relation to the estimate of last month being when my order would be fulfilled. That has past.


----------



## miceblue

I filed a ticket yesterday as well and I have not heard back. I was told the Geek Out would have begun shipping last week, but I have yet to hear anything about my unit being shipped.


----------



## LargoCantabile

miceblue said:


> I filed a ticket yesterday as well and I have not heard back. I was told the Geek Out would have begun shipping last week, but I have yet to hear anything about my unit being shipped.


 

 I dont know if I have been foolish, but after reading all the arguments and comments about AK240 and HUGO I have been put off both products by their various probs a plethora of additional cables soldering and plugs required, so I ordered the Geek Wave XD128. Ok it will only come next March but I am a patient guy if the wait is worth it. I keep getting these updates from Indiegogo Pop. The latets one talks of a THD upgrade. I am not sure fi this applies to XD128 or not? And I now worry I bought a shell that will require constant little cash upgrades that bleed you dry to get what you think you ordered?
  
 Any info on all this will be welcome?
  
 Oh and what is the TICKET everyone refers to?


----------



## miceblue

largocantabile said:


> miceblue said:
> 
> 
> > I filed a ticket yesterday as well and I have not heard back. I was told the Geek Out would have begun shipping last week, but I have yet to hear anything about my unit being shipped.
> ...



Yeah I didn't buy into the whole low THD thing. I'm sure the lower THD isn't really audible anyway and if it is, then the product is pretty darn flawed for a "no compromise" portable media player. I guess their "no compromise" PMP is already compromised by the fact that they're offering an IEM perk. NwAvGuy has already demonstrated between the O2 and DAC1PRE that a lower THD doesn't necessarily mean it sounds any better.

The "ticket" is just a private conversation as part of their tech support system.
http://geek.lhlabs.com/geekoutsupport.html

I'm still annoyed that Light Harmonic keeps changing and delaying things. I was expecting the Geek Out in April at around the time of my birthday. I didn't hear back from them until I asked about it and back then they said they would be shipping it in the first week of June. It's the second week of June now, almost the third, and I haven't heard anything back from them even after starting a new ticket. I'm expecting to graduate on Friday and I'm fortunate that I don't have to change my shipping address, but jeezus seriously someone should really keep track of what's going on and tell their supporters. I have some friends who won't be in the area after graduation and years to come since they're moving out of the country and now they won't get the chance to listen to my Geek Out because it's been delayed again and again and there's no expected date that I'll ever receive it. This is just ridiculous.


----------



## walfredo

miceblue said:


> largocantabile said:
> 
> 
> > miceblue said:
> ...


 
  
 I totally agree with you, miceblue.  Hope LH can their game together.  Their product is good, but their is a lot more to make a brand successful.
  
 Anyhow, on the important stuff... Congrats on your graduation!!  Enjoy!  It is a beautiful and unique moment in one's life.


----------



## doctorjazz

mikeyfresh said:


> matbhuvi said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone think Geek out will benefit from USB power conditioner like the one from iFi? Or any sort of DC powered hub? It is my first USB DAC and hence these questions
> ...



I tried the Vaunix Brick, seems to make a slight difference in noise floor, slightly "cleaner" sounding, but I was getting problems of "overload of usb" according to the error message. Not sure if connection is weak somewhere; often happens whein I'm connceting or changing/comparing headphones. This would make JRiver stop recognizing the GO 1K, and I can't listen to music without rebooting the computer. Something similar happens even when plugged directly into computer usb if you accidentally pull it out (which happens all the time due to the layout of the GO connection). Once it disconnects, I have to reboot my PC to listen. I love the GO sound, but may give up on it because this is a major annoyance. Any suggestions?


----------



## MikeyFresh

doctorjazz said:


> I tried the Vaunix Brick, seems to make a slight difference in noise floor, slightly "cleaner" sounding, but I was getting problems of "overload of usb" according to the error message. Not sure if connection is weak somewhere; often happens whein I'm connceting or changing/comparing headphones. This would make JRiver stop recognizing the GO 1K, and I can't listen to music without rebooting the computer. Something similar happens even when plugged directly into computer usb if you accidentally pull it out (which happens all the time due to the layout of the GO connection). Once it disconnects, I have to reboot my PC to listen. I love the GO sound, but may give up on it because this is a major annoyance. Any suggestions?



That's a JRiver error message you are getting?


----------



## doctorjazz

First I get a.windows error, something about an overloaded USB port. Then, if I use the GO, get an iRiver error, something about settings being wrong, I'll try to get it exact next time it happens. Rebooting gets everything working properly again. In the meantime, took the GO1k out of the Vaunix. Any ideas?


----------



## BenF

doctorjazz said:


> First I get a.windows error, something about an overloaded USB port. Then, if I use the GO, get an iRiver error, something about settings being wrong, I'll try to get it exact next time it happens. Rebooting gets everything working properly again. In the meantime, took the GO1k out of the Vaunix. Any ideas?


 

 I get this when I put GO1000 into the USB2 port and try to drive HE400 with it:
  

  
 Doesn't happen with less demanding phones or on USB3 port.


----------



## doctorjazz

Same error, generally been using Shure 1540 and FAD Pandora Hope VI, neither one is very demanding as far as I know. This is a "duh" question, but how do I know if the ports are USB 2 or 3? Don't see them marked anywhere, though some have a red color-guessing those must be them. I'll try it agai with the hub, if have problems without the hub. (hate to put the Geek Out in a slot at the back of the computer-already feel tied to computer, not enough cord on most to move much from my screen).


----------



## BenF

doctorjazz said:


> Same error, generally been using Shure 1540 and FAD Pandora Hope VI, neither one is very demanding as far as I know. This is a "duh" question, but how do I know if the ports are USB 2 or 3? Don't see them marked anywhere, though some have a red color-guessing those must be them. I'll try it agai with the hub, if have problems without the hub. (hate to put the Geek Out in a slot at the back of the computer-already feel tied to computer, not enough cord on most to move much from my screen).


 

 Or maybe it was with all headphones? I don't remember already.
 The USB3 ports are usually blue, USB2 ports are black or red. The red USB2 ports are supposed to be powered even when the computer is shut down - to charge gadgets.


----------



## eliwankenobi

Usually USB3 ports have a "SS" logo for "Super Speed". if all the ports are normal black color and two or three are red, the those should be the SS ports. They are also on a different bus, so if using the GO, try to make it the only thing connected to it


----------



## AxelCloris

Red USB ports are USB 2.0 that either have extra power pushed to them or they're always on for "sleep-and-charge." USB 3.0 ports are identified by either a blue color or they have the SS label.
  
 On an different note, I finally heard a Geek Out this weekend. I heard @FraGGleR's GO 450 at the ChiUniFi event and man was I impressed. He was running Fubar out to a pair of HD650 and I have never heard PSY's Passionate Goodbye sound that good. I was demoing it with the Awesomifier enabled and it was a really nice combination to me. It wasn't a drastic change vs when it was off, but it was enough to make me appreciate it. Now I cannot wait to get my own and go through my library song by song. Darn you, Justin! Now the wait is actually going to be a bit more annoying since I had no frame of reference as to what I could expect.


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, I believe I'm connected to USB 3 (a Faunix Lab Brick powered USB port, to which I have the GO 1K hooked). Think that is how it has been. The final problem seems to be that JRiver crashes when there is a surge from the usb port, and I can't use JRiver without rebooting computer (get an error message about settings being incorrect,, but can't find anything to correct when I go into settings). Would I be better off with Foobar or another player?


----------



## doctorjazz

I have to say this is happening often enough to make me not want to use GO1K, good sound and all. I'm becoming more likely to pick up my iBasso DX90 and listen (I prefer to be untethered, anyway, but was sitting at the computer because of how good the sound is). the DX90 can also be used as DA converter/amp, like GO, though I haven't tried it yet. If something doesn;t give, likely will get rid of the Geek gear and find stuff that works without so much trouble (I still get the deafening volume when I plug the GO in, which is every time I have to reboot due to the above problem. Coupled with the inability to figure out how to get sound out of my speakers, from the browser, and it's getting so the good sound alone isn't enough. I posted on the Geek site, Gaven told me to enter a ticket, but haven't heard anything back from them, been 3 days or so (I know they're busy, but, hey, this is the only support one can get on this kind of product).


----------



## AxelCloris

I wish I could offer some advice, but I don't yet have my GO and on top of that I'm a Mac user. Hopefully someone has a possible fix for you either here or on the LHLabs forums soon.


----------



## BenF

doctorjazz said:


> OK, I believe I'm connected to USB 3 (a Faunix Lab Brick powered USB port, to which I have the GO 1K hooked). Think that is how it has been. The final problem seems to be that JRiver crashes when there is a surge from the usb port, and I can't use JRiver without rebooting computer (get an error message about settings being incorrect,, but can't find anything to correct when I go into settings). Would I be better off with Foobar or another player?


 

 Foobar also requires a reboot after power surge on a port.
 Have you tried connecting directly to a USB3 port, without a hub?


----------



## doctorjazz

benf said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > OK, I believe I'm connected to USB 3 (a Faunix Lab Brick powered USB port, to which I have the GO 1K hooked). Think that is how it has been. The final problem seems to be that JRiver crashes when there is a surge from the usb port, and I can't use JRiver without rebooting computer (get an error message about settings being incorrect,, but can't find anything to correct when I go into settings). Would I be better off with Foobar or another player?
> ...




I did try it both ways, it's such a short cable I connect it to the front usb ports directly, still happens, hard to quantify, I get the sense it's more often with the hub, but happens when directly connected as well. Not sure about the ports in front, Guess they must be usb2, not but not practical use at the back of my PC, already feel like I don't have room to move around much even attached to the front of the computer. I'll probably stop using the hub (the GO does sound better through the hub, slightly, by the way...)


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

There is this also possibility: Upgrade your usb drivers? 
  
 Do you know your motherboard's brand and model number? At least your PC's Brand and model number? Can you post it?


----------



## doctorjazz

PC was built for me by a friend (he nicely puts it as we both built it-I stood behind him handing him parts, he put it together). I believe I have the boxes in the basement, could get info off there, look tonight, gotta run to work now (should really stay away from PC before work hours. LOL)


----------



## rickhawk22

What OS are you using? It could be a hardware issue. Is there a bios update for your motherboard?


----------



## doctorjazz

I'm on Windows 7, trying to find the bios update information for the motherboard, so far haven't succeeded. Not sure how to check the drivers, either. Opening the Control Panel to try to get this information. I'll go to the basement, see if I can find motherboard info.


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

Download HWINFO from www.hwinfo.com with this utility you can see all the info that you want inside your computer with out opening it. 

Sent thru my Galaxy Note 10.1 (2014 ed.) using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Suopermanni

Anyone here know about consumer law in the US? I would like to know what rights I have in regards to my pre-order transaction. They have continuously promised me my two Geek Outs on a continuously revised timeline and I am losing hope that I will ever see it. So, I would to know my rights to see if I am entitled to a refund due to failure to supply my product.


----------



## tfischer

Hi Suopermanni,
  
 Before you posted this request to head-fi, have you tried just asking them for a refund and an order cancellation via their trouble ticket system (http://geek.lhlabs.com/geekoutsupport.html)? Despite their constantly slipping shipping schedules, the people behind Light Harmonic / LHlabs seem like pretty stand-up guys, and would probably honor your request to cancel your order without a hassle.
  
  best regards,
 tom


----------



## Suopermanni

I have done a ticket while I posted here.


----------



## miceblue

Yup, I have no word on my Geek Out either despite making multiple tickets and exchanging multiple e-mails with LH.


----------



## Matias

They said they are currently shipping pre-orders, and that the last ones in line should be sent on the first week of July.


----------



## miceblue

Will that actually happen?

Originally I was told the CES Geek Out winners would be receiving their units in late April. After months of waiting with no word about it, I was told they would be shipping the first week of June. After 3 weeks, almost 4, of waiting and still not receiving it, I still haven't been told as to when it will be shipped.

Now you're telling me they're shipping it in early July?

This is absolutely ridiculous...

On top of that, some of the Geek Pulse surveys were just released yesterday and they didn't even have an option for the Geek Out despite having a Geek Pulse/Out combination perk. Are they even making the Geek Out any more? From what I see, they've completely abandoned it all together. People everywhere are also complaining about the software for the Geek Out on Windows and how it blows out people's eardrums without warning. LH said they were going to have an update for those drivers soon, soon being a few months ago. Where the heck are the updated drivers?


----------



## tfischer

miceblue said with exasperation:
 Quote:


> Will that actually happen?
> 
> Originally I was told the CES Geek Out winners would be receiving their units in late April. After months of waiting with no word about it, I was told they would be shipping the first week of June. After 3 weeks, almost 4, of waiting and still not receiving it, I still haven't been told as to when it will be shipped.


 
  
 I'm with you - the wait has been really frustrating. I pre-ordered a silver GO 450 back in January, thinking that shipping for Kickstarter backers was just around the corner (as was stated on the Kickstarter page). I bought so much into the hype and got so frustrated that I eventually just bought another one in the beginning of May from another head-fier who had received a couple as a backer and didn't need both. 
  
 Manny from LHlabs sent me an email just two days ago to let me know that my pre-order was finally shipping. I now only need to wait another 2 weeks or so while it finds its way over to France.
  
 Of course, since I already have one, the frustration for me is pretty much abated. The down-side is, I've paid twice as much as everyone else (I don't really have a need for two - the second one will probably turn into a gift to one of my brothers). But, the thing is, compared to the other DAC/headphone amp choices out there, I still feel like the GO450 is a pretty good deal, even at twice the price. From all accounts, the SQ of the GO is head and shoulders above the Dragonfly, might be on par with the similarly priced (for the 450) HRT MicroStreamer (even though MikeMercer said he'd choose the GO if he could only bring one DAC with him, in another thread he said that he prefers the MicroStreamer for its lack of bugs and the practicality of its constant-voltage line-out over the admittedly Windows-bug loudness issues on the GO), appears to be about evenly matched with the similarly-priced iDSD, is half the price of the Meridien Explorer, and is even being favorably compared to the $2,000 Chord Hugo. Now that I finally have a GO, I'm very satisfied with it.
  


> LH said they were going to have an update for those drivers soon, soon being a few months ago. Where the heck are the updated drivers?


 
  
 At the LHlabs forums, Larry Ho was asking for windows-using volunteers to beta test the new firmware last week. So, it is definitely being worked on...
  
 patience - I think you are almost there!


----------



## Anaximandros

Hey Miceblue,
  
 It is really strange, that your CES Geek Out wasn't shipped yet. I won a blue GO 450 and received it months ago. Mid April if I remember it correctly. I got a faulty Unit and as they didn't have blue GO 450 anymore they upgraded the new one to a blue GO 720.
  
 The GO 450 was shipped 1 week after my GO 1000.
  
 Quote:


miceblue said:


> Will that actually happen?
> 
> Originally I was told the CES Geek Out winners would be receiving their units in late April. After months of waiting with no word about it, I was told they would be shipping the first week of June. After 3 weeks, almost 4, of waiting and still not receiving it, I still haven't been told as to when it will be shipped.
> 
> ...


----------



## AxelCloris

anaximandros said:


> Hey Miceblue,
> 
> It is really strange, that your CES Geek Out wasn't shipped yet. I won a blue GO 450 and received it months ago. Mid April if I remember it correctly. I got a faulty Unit and as they didn't have blue GO 450 anymore they upgraded the new one to a blue GO 720.
> 
> The GO 450 was shipped 1 week after my GO 1000.


 
  
 You won a GO in the CES contest? I wonder if that's due to the fact that you were a Kickstarter backer as well. I don't believe Miceblue did and I found out too late after the campaign ended. But both of us are to receive CES Geeks.


----------



## Anaximandros

Yep, I won at the CES contest. Youtube videos 2nd place 
 I don't know if it was due to kickstarter. I asked Manny when the units are going to ship and he just told me, that the GO 1000 would ship first and the CES Contest GO's later.


----------



## AxelCloris

Hmm, this is an interesting bit of information then. Weren't there only 14 CES winners in total? It would seem a lot easier to mail them all simultaneously and then not have to think about that group of units anymore.


----------



## Anaximandros

15 won a Geek Out. I found this link.
  
 http://us7.campaign-archive1.com/?u=9d24337231adf08037cce9697&id=c51a343652
  
 The GO 1000 from the contest should've been shipped. I know that Donald Berg got his unit.


----------



## AxelCloris

anaximandros said:


> 15 won a Geek Out. I found this link.
> 
> http://us7.campaign-archive1.com/?u=9d24337231adf08037cce9697&id=c51a343652
> 
> The GO 1000 from the contest should've been shipped. I know that Donald Berg got his unit.


 
  
 Thanks for the information. Looks like it's time to open ticket. This is my first one requesting a GO. I didn't want to before since I wasn't aware other CES winners were getting theirs shipped.


----------



## doctorjazz

m-i-c-k-e-y said:


> Download HWINFO from www.hwinfo.com with this utility you can see all the info that you want inside your computer with out opening it.
> 
> Sent thru my Galaxy Note 10.1 (2014 ed.) using Tapatalk Pro




OK, been hectic past few days, but here is the HWinfo summary, any ideas?



Spoiler



HWiNFO64 Version 4.40-2240

STEINSKOWRON-PC -----------------------------------------------------------

 [Current Computer]
 Computer Name: STEINSKOWRON-PC
 [Operating System]
 Operating System: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate (x64) Build 7601
 Service Pack: Service Pack 1
 UEFI Boot: Not Present

Central Processor(s) ------------------------------------------------------

 [CPU Unit Count]
 Number Of Processor Packages (Physical): 1
 Number Of Processors Cores: 8
 Number Of Logical Processors: 8

AMD FX-8150 ---------------------------------------------------------------

 [General Information]
 Processor Name: AMD FX-8150
 Original Processor Frequency: 3600.0 MHz
 Original Processor Frequency [MHz]: 3600
 CPU ID: 00600F12
 Extended CPU ID: 00600F12
 CPU Brand Name: AMD FX(tm)-8150 Eight-Core Processor 
 CPU Vendor: AuthenticAMD
 CPU Stepping: OR-B2 (Orochi)
 CPU Code Name: Zambezi
 CPU Thermal Design Power (TDP): 124.8 W
 CPU Platform: Socket AM3r2
 Microcode Update Revision: 6000623
 Number of CPU Cores: 8
 Number of Logical CPUs: 8
 [Operating Points]
 CPU HFM (Maximum): 3600.0 MHz = 18.00 x 200.0 MHz [Unlimited]
 CPU CPB: 4200.0 MHz = 21.00 x 200.0 MHz [Unlimited]
 CPU Current: 4214.3 MHz = 21.00 x 200.7 MHz @ 1.4125 V
 Northbridge Maximum: [Unlimited]
 Northbridge Current: 2207.5 MHz = 11.00 x 200.7 MHz @ 1.1750 V
 CPU Bus Type: Hyper-Transport v3.00
 Maximum Supported Hyper-Transport Link Clock: 3200 MHz
 Current Hyper-Transport Link Clock: 2600 MHz
 [Cache and TLB]
 L1 Cache: Instruction: 4 x 64 KBytes, Data: 8 x 16 KBytes
 L2 Cache: Integrated: 4 x 2 MBytes
 L3 Cache: 8 MBytes
 Instruction TLB: Fully associative, 48 entries
 Data TLB: Fully associative, 32 entries
 [Standard Feature Flags]
 FPU on Chip Present
 Enhanced Virtual-86 Mode Present
 I/O Breakpoints Present
 Page Size Extensions Present
 Time Stamp Counter Present
 Pentium-style Model Specific Registers Present
 Physical Address Extension Present
 Machine Check Exception Present
 CMPXCHG8B Instruction Present
 APIC On Chip / PGE (AMD) Present
 Fast System Call Present
 Memory Type Range Registers Present
 Page Global Feature Present
 Machine Check Architecture Present
 CMOV Instruction Present
 Page Attribute Table Present
 36-bit Page Size Extensions Present
 Processor Number Not Present
 CLFLUSH Instruction Present
 Debug Trace and EMON Store Not Present
 Internal ACPI Support Not Present
 MMX Technology Present
 Fast FP Save/Restore (IA MMX-2) Present
 Streaming SIMD Extensions Present
 Streaming SIMD Extensions 2 Present
 Self-Snoop Not Present
 Multi-Threading Capable Present
 Automatic Clock Control Not Present
 IA-64 Processor Not Present
 Signal Break on FERR Not Present
 Streaming SIMD Extensions 3 Present
 PCLMULQDQ Instruction Support Present
 MONITOR/MWAIT Support Present
 Supplemental Streaming SIMD Extensions 3 Present
 FMA Extension Not Present
 CMPXCHG16B Support Present
 Streaming SIMD Extensions 4.1 Present
 Streaming SIMD Extensions 4.2 Present
 x2APIC Not Present
 POPCNT Instruction Present
 AES Cryptography Support Present
 XSAVE/XRSTOR/XSETBV/XGETBV Instructions Present
 XGETBV/XSETBV OS Enabled Present
 AVX Support Present
 Half-Precision Convert (CVT16) Not Present
 [Extended Feature Flags]
 FPU on Chip Present
 Enhanced Virtual-86 Mode Present
 I/O Breakpoints Present
 Page Size Extensions Present
 Time Stamp Counter Present
 AMD-style Model Specific Registers Present
 Machine Check Exception Present
 CMPXCHG8B Instruction Present
 APIC On Chip Present
 SYSCALL and SYSRET Instructions Present
 Memory Type Range Registers Present
 Page Global Feature Present
 Machine Check Architecture Present
 CMOV Instruction Present
 Page Attribute Table Present
 36-bit Page Size Extensions Present
 Multi-Processing / Brand feature Not Present
 No Execute Present
 MMX Technology Present
 MMX+ Extensions Present
 Fast FP Save/Restore Present
 Fast FP Save/Restore Optimizations Present
 1 GB large page support Present
 RDTSCP Instruction Present
 x86-64 Long Mode Present
 3DNow! Technology Extensions Not Present
 3DNow! Technology Not Present
 Read/Write FS/GS Base Instructions Not Present
 TSC_THREAD_OFFSET Not Present
 Secure Enclave Support Not Present
 Bit Manipulation Instructions Set 1 Not Present
 Hardware Lock Elision Not Present
 AVX2 Instructions Not Present
 Supervisor Mode Execution Protection Not Present
 Bit Manipulation Instructions Set 2 Not Present
 Enhanced Performance String Instruction Not Present
 INVPCID Instruction Not Present
 Restricted Transactional Memory Not Present
 Platform Quality of Service Monitoring (PQM) Not Present
 Platform Quality of Service Enforcement (PQE) Not Present
 Deprecated FPU CS and FPU DS Not Present
 Memory Protection Extensions Not Present
 Advanced Vector Extensions 512 (AVX-512) Not Present
 RDSEED Instruction Not Present
 Multi-precision Add Carry Instructions Not Present
 Supervisor Mode Access Prevention (SMAP) Not Present
 Intel Processor Trace Not Present
 AVX-512 Prefetch Instructions Not Present
 AVX-512 Exponential and Reciprocal Instructions Not Present
 AVX-512 Conflict Detection Instructions Not Present
 Secure Hash Algorithm (SHA) Extensions Not Present
 LAHF/SAHF Long Mode Support Present
 Core Multi-Processing Legacy Mode Present
 Secure Virtual Machine Present
 Extended APIC Register Space Present
 LOCK MOV CR0 Support Present
 Advanced Bit Manipulation Present
 SSE4A Support Present
 Misaligned SSE Mode Present
 PREFETCH(W) Support Present
 OS Visible Work-around Support Present
 Instruction Based Sampling Present
 XOP Instruction Support Present
 SKINIT, STGI, and DEV Support Present
 Watchdog Timer Support Present
 TBM0 Instruction Support Not Present
 Lightweight Profiling Support Present
 FMA4 Instruction Support Present
 Translation Cache Extension Not Present
 NodeId Support Present
 Trailing Bit Manipulation Not Present
 Topology Extensions Present
 Core Performance Counter Extensions Present
 NB Performance Counter Extensions Present
 Streaming Performance Monitor Architecture Not Present
 Data Breakpoint Extension Not Present
 Performance Time-Stamp Counter Not Present
 L2I Performance Counter Extensions Not Present
 MWAITX/MONITORX Support Not Present
 [Enhanced Features]
 Core Performance Boost Supported, Enabled
 [Memory Ranges]
 Maximum Physical Address Size: 48-bit (256 TBytes)
 Maximum Virtual Address Size: 48-bit (256 TBytes)
 [MTRRs]
 Range 0-80000000 (0MB-2048MB) Type: Write Back (WB)
 Range 80000000-C0000000 (2048MB-3072MB) Type: Write Back (WB)
 Range C0000000-D0000000 (3072MB-3328MB) Type: Write Back (WB)
 Range CDF00000-CE000000 (3295MB-3296MB) Type: Uncacheable (UC)
 Range CE000000-D0000000 (3296MB-3328MB) Type: Uncacheable (UC)

Motherboard ---------------------------------------------------------------

 [Computer]
 Computer Brand Name: Unknown on Noname
 [Motherboard]
 Motherboard Model: ASUS M5A99X EVO
 Motherboard Chipset: AMD 990X (RD980) + SB920/SB950
 Motherboard Slots: 4xPCI Express x1, 1xPCI Express x2, 1xPCI Express x16
 PCI Express Version Supported: v2.0
 USB Version Supported: v3.0
 [BIOS]
 BIOS Manufacturer: American Megatrends
 BIOS Date: 12/02/2011
 BIOS Version: 0901
 UEFI BIOS: Capable
 Super-IO/LPC Chip: ITE IT8721F

ACPI Devices --------------------------------------------------------------


AMD Processor -------------------------------------------------------------

 Device Name: AMD Processor

AMD Processor -------------------------------------------------------------

 Device Name: AMD Processor

AMD Processor -------------------------------------------------------------

 Device Name: AMD Processor

AMD Processor -------------------------------------------------------------

 Device Name: AMD Processor

AMD Processor -------------------------------------------------------------

 Device Name: AMD Processor

AMD Processor -------------------------------------------------------------

 Device Name: AMD Processor

AMD Processor -------------------------------------------------------------

 Device Name: AMD Processor

AMD Processor -------------------------------------------------------------

 Device Name: AMD Processor

ACPI Fixed Feature Button -------------------------------------------------

 Device Name: ACPI Fixed Feature Button

Programmable interrupt controller -----------------------------------------

 Device Name: Programmable interrupt controller
 [Assigned Resources]
 I/O Port: 0020 - 0021
 IRQ: 65792
 [Alternative 1]
 I/O Port: 0020 - 0021
 I/O Port: 00A0 - 00A1

System timer --------------------------------------------------------------

 Device Name: System timer
 [Assigned Resources]
 I/O Port: 0040 - 0043
 [Alternative 1]
 I/O Port: 0040 - 0043
 IRQ: 0

High precision event timer ------------------------------------------------

 Device Name: High precision event timer
 [Assigned Resources]
 Memory Location: FED00000 - FED003FF
 [Alternative 1]
 Memory Location: FED00000 - FED003FF

Direct memory access controller -------------------------------------------

 Device Name: Direct memory access controller
 [Assigned Resources]
 I/O Port: 0089 - 008B
 DMA: 4
 [Alternative 1]
 I/O Port: 0000 - 000F
 I/O Port: 0081 - 0083
 I/O Port: 0087
 I/O Port: 0089 - 008B
 I/O Port: 008F
 I/O Port: 00C0 - 00DF
 DMA: 4

Communications Port -------------------------------------------------------

 Device Name: Communications Port
 [Assigned Resources]
 I/O Port: 03F8 - 03FF
 [Alternative 1]
 I/O Port: 03F8 - 03FF
 IRQ: 4
 [Alternative 2]
 I/O Port: 03F8 - 03FF
 IRQ: 4
 [Alternative 3]
 I/O Port: 02F8 - 02FF
 IRQ: 3
 [Alternative 4]
 I/O Port: 03E8 - 03EF
 IRQ: 4
 [Alternative 5]
 I/O Port: 02E8 - 02EF
 IRQ: 3

System speaker ------------------------------------------------------------

 Device Name: System speaker
 [Assigned Resources]
 I/O Port: 0061
 [Alternative 1]
 I/O Port: 0061

PCI bus -------------------------------------------------------------------

 Device Name: PCI bus
 [Assigned Resources]
 I/O Port: 0000 - FFFFFFFF
 I/O Port: 03B0 - 03DF
 Memory Location: 000A0000 - 0009FFFF
 [Alternative 1]
 I/O Port: 0000 - 03AF
 I/O Port: 03E0 - 0CF7
 I/O Port: 03B0 - 03DF
 I/O Port: 0D00 - FFFF
 Memory Location: 000A0000 - 000BFFFF
 Memory Location: 000C0000 - 000DFFFF
 Memory Location: D0000000 - FFFFFFFF

System CMOS/real time clock -----------------------------------------------

 Device Name: System CMOS/real time clock
 [Assigned Resources]
 I/O Port: 0070 - 0071
 [Alternative 1]
 I/O Port: 0070 - 0071
 IRQ: 8

System board --------------------------------------------------------------

 Device Name: System board

System board --------------------------------------------------------------

 Device Name: System board
 [Assigned Resources]
 Memory Location: E0000000 - EFFFFFFF
 [Alternative 1]
 Memory Location: E0000000 - EFFFFFFF

Motherboard resources -----------------------------------------------------

 Device Name: Motherboard resources
 [Assigned Resources]
 I/O Port: 0010 - 001F
 I/O Port: 0065 - 006F
 I/O Port: 0088
 Memory Location: 00000000 - 0000008F
 [Alternative 1]
 I/O Port: 0010 - 001F
 I/O Port: 0022 - 003F
 I/O Port: 0044 - 005F
 I/O Port: 0062 - 0063
 I/O Port: 0065 - 006F
 I/O Port: 0072 - 007F
 I/O Port: 0080
 I/O Port: 0084 - 0086
 I/O Port: 0088
 I/O Port: 008C - 008E
 I/O Port: 0090 - 009F
 I/O Port: 00A2 - 00BF
 I/O Port: 00E0 - 00EF
 I/O Port: 04D0 - 04D1

Motherboard resources -----------------------------------------------------

 Device Name: Motherboard resources
 [Assigned Resources]
 Memory Location: FEC20000 - FEC200FF
 [Alternative 1]
 Memory Location: FEC20000 - FEC200FF

Motherboard resources -----------------------------------------------------

 Device Name: Motherboard resources
 [Assigned Resources]
 I/O Port: 0290 - 02AF
 [Alternative 1]
 I/O Port: 0290 - 02AF

Motherboard resources -----------------------------------------------------

 Device Name: Motherboard resources
 [Assigned Resources]
 I/O Port: 040B
 I/O Port: 0000 - 0BFF
 I/O Port: 0C50 - 0C51
 I/O Port: 0000 - 0C6B
 I/O Port: 0CD0 - 0CD1
 I/O Port: 0CD8 - 0CDF
 I/O Port: 0900 - 090F
 Memory Location: FEE00000 - FEE00FFF
 IRQ: 1114369
 [Alternative 1]
 I/O Port: 040B
 I/O Port: 04D6
 I/O Port: 0C00 - 0C01
 I/O Port: 0C14
 I/O Port: 0C50 - 0C51
 I/O Port: 0C52
 I/O Port: 0C6C
 I/O Port: 0C6F
 I/O Port: 0CD0 - 0CD1
 I/O Port: 0CD2 - 0CD3
 I/O Port: 0CD4 - 0CD5
 I/O Port: 0CD6 - 0CD7
 I/O Port: 0CD8 - 0CDF
 I/O Port: 0800 - 089F
 I/O Port: 0000 - 000F
 I/O Port: 0B20 - 0B3F
 I/O Port: 0900 - 090F
 I/O Port: 0910 - 091F
 I/O Port: FE00 - FEFE
 Memory Location: FEC00000 - FEC00FFF
 Memory Location: FEE00000 - FEE00FFF
 Memory Location: FED80000 - FED8FFFF
 Memory Location: FED61000 - FED70FFF
 Memory Location: FEC10000 - FEC10FFF
 Memory Location: FED00000 - FED00FFF
 Memory Location: FFC00000 - FFFFFFFF

Motherboard resources -----------------------------------------------------

 Device Name: Motherboard resources

Motherboard resources -----------------------------------------------------

 Device Name: Motherboard resources

Numeric data processor ----------------------------------------------------

 Device Name: Numeric data processor
 [Assigned Resources]
 I/O Port: 00F0 - 00FF
 [Alternative 1]
 I/O Port: 00F0 - 00FF
 IRQ: 13

Microsoft ACPI-Compliant Embedded Controller ------------------------------

 Device Name: Microsoft ACPI-Compliant Embedded Controller
 [Assigned Resources]
 I/O Port: 0062
 [Alternative 1]
 I/O Port: 0062
 I/O Port: 0066

ACPI Power Button ---------------------------------------------------------

 Device Name: ACPI Power Button

Microsoft Windows Management Interface for ACPI ---------------------------

 Device Name: Microsoft Windows Management Interface for ACPI

Microsoft Windows Management Interface for ACPI ---------------------------

 Device Name: Microsoft Windows Management Interface for ACPI

SMBIOS DMI ----------------------------------------------------------------


BIOS ----------------------------------------------------------------------

 BIOS Vendor: American Megatrends Inc.
 BIOS Version: 0901
 BIOS Release Date: 12/02/2011
 BIOS Start Segment: F000
 BIOS Size: 4096 KBytes
 System BIOS Version: 4.6
 ISA Support: Not Present
 MCA Support: Not Present
 EISA Support: Not Present
 PCI Support: Present
 PC Card (PCMCIA) Support: Not Present
 Plug-and-Play Support: Not Present
 APM Support: Not Present
 Flash BIOS: Present
 BIOS Shadow: Present
 VL-VESA Support: Not Present
 ESCD Support: Not Present
 Boot from CD: Present
 Selectable Boot: Present
 BIOS ROM Socketed: Present
 Boot from PC Card: Not Present
 EDD Support: Present
 NEC PC-98 Support: Not Present
 ACPI Support: Present
 USB Legacy Support: Present
 AGP Support: Not Present
 I2O Boot Support: Not Present
 LS-120 Boot Support: Not Present
 ATAPI ZIP Drive Boot Support: Not Present
 IEE1394 Boot Support: Not Present
 Smart Battery Support: Not Present
 BIOS Boot Specification Support: Present
 Function key-initiated Network Service Boot Support: Not Present
 Targeted Content Distribution Support: Present
 UEFI Specification Support: Present

System --------------------------------------------------------------------

 System Manufacturer: To be filled by O.E.M.
 Product Name: To be filled by O.E.M.
 Product Version: To be filled by O.E.M.
 Product Serial Number: To be filled by O.E.M.
 SKU Number: To be filled by O.E.M.
 Family: To be filled by O.E.M.

Mainboard -----------------------------------------------------------------

 Mainboard Manufacturer: ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC.
 Mainboard Name: M5A99X EVO
 Mainboard Version: Rev 1.xx
 Mainboard Serial Number: MT7021002902766
 Asset Tag: To be filled by O.E.M.
 Location in chassis: To be filled by O.E.M.

System Enclosure ----------------------------------------------------------

 Manufacturer: To Be Filled By O.E.M.
 Case Type: Desktop
 Version: To Be Filled By O.E.M.
 Serial Number: To Be Filled By O.E.M.
 Asset Tag Number: To Be Filled By O.E.M.

Processor -----------------------------------------------------------------

 Processor Manufacturer: AMD 
 Processor Version: AMD FX(tm)-8150 Eight-Core Processor 
 External Clock: 200 MHz
 Maximum Clock Supported: 3600 MHz
 Current Clock: 3600 MHz
 CPU Socket: Populated
 CPU Status: Enabled
 Processor Type: Central Processor
 Processor Voltage: 1.3 V
 Processor Upgrade: Socket AM3
 Socket Designation: AM3r2

L1-Cache ------------------------------------------------------------------

 Socket Designation: L1-Cache
 Cache State: Enabled
 Cache Type: Internal, Unified
 Cache Scheme: Write-Back
 Supported SRAM Type: Pipeline Burst
 Current SRAM Type: Pipeline Burst
 Cache Speed: 1 ns
 Error Correction Type: Unknown
 Maximum Cache Size: 384 KBytes
 Installed Cache Size: 384 KBytes
 Cache Associativity: 2-way Set-Associative

L2-Cache ------------------------------------------------------------------

 Socket Designation: L2-Cache
 Cache State: Enabled
 Cache Type: Internal, Unified
 Cache Scheme: Write-Back
 Supported SRAM Type: Pipeline Burst
 Current SRAM Type: Pipeline Burst
 Cache Speed: 1 ns
 Error Correction Type: Unknown
 Maximum Cache Size: 8192 KBytes
 Installed Cache Size: 8192 KBytes
 Cache Associativity: 16-way Set-Associative

L3-Cache ------------------------------------------------------------------

 Socket Designation: L3-Cache
 Cache State: Enabled
 Cache Type: Internal, Unified
 Cache Scheme: Write-Back
 Supported SRAM Type: Pipeline Burst
 Current SRAM Type: Pipeline Burst
 Cache Speed: 1 ns
 Error Correction Type: Unknown
 Maximum Cache Size: 8192 KBytes
 Installed Cache Size: 8192 KBytes
 Cache Associativity: Unknown

Port Connectors -----------------------------------------------------------


Mouse Port ----------------------------------------------------------------

 Port Type: Mouse Port
 Internal Reference: J1A1
 Internal Connector Type: None
 External Reference: PS2Mouse
 External Connector Type: PS/2

Keyboard Port -------------------------------------------------------------

 Port Type: Keyboard Port
 Internal Reference: J1A1
 Internal Connector Type: None
 External Reference: Keyboard
 External Connector Type: PS/2

Port Connector ------------------------------------------------------------

 Port Type: Unknown
 Internal Reference: J2A1
 Internal Connector Type: None
 External Reference: TV Out
 External Connector Type: Mini-Centronics Type-14

Serial Port 16550A Compatible ---------------------------------------------

 Port Type: Serial Port 16550A Compatible
 Internal Reference: J2A2A
 Internal Connector Type: None
 External Reference: COM A
 External Connector Type: DB-9 pin male

Video Port ----------------------------------------------------------------

 Port Type: Video Port
 Internal Reference: J2A2B
 Internal Connector Type: None
 External Reference: Video
 External Connector Type: DB-15 pin female

USB -----------------------------------------------------------------------

 Port Type: USB
 Internal Reference: J3A1
 Internal Connector Type: None
 External Reference: USB1
 External Connector Type: Access Bus (USB)

USB -----------------------------------------------------------------------

 Port Type: USB
 Internal Reference: J3A1
 Internal Connector Type: None
 External Reference: USB2
 External Connector Type: Access Bus (USB)

USB -----------------------------------------------------------------------

 Port Type: USB
 Internal Reference: J3A1
 Internal Connector Type: None
 External Reference: USB3
 External Connector Type: Access Bus (USB)

Port Connector ------------------------------------------------------------

 Port Type: Unknown
 Internal Reference: J9A1 - TPM HDR
 Internal Connector Type: Unknown
 External Reference: Unknown
 External Connector Type: None

Port Connector ------------------------------------------------------------

 Port Type: Unknown
 Internal Reference: J9C1 - PCIE DOCKING CONN
 Internal Connector Type: Unknown
 External Reference: Unknown
 External Connector Type: None

Port Connector ------------------------------------------------------------

 Port Type: Unknown
 Internal Reference: J2B3 - CPU FAN
 Internal Connector Type: Unknown
 External Reference: Unknown
 External Connector Type: None

Port Connector ------------------------------------------------------------

 Port Type: Unknown
 Internal Reference: J6C2 - EXT HDMI
 Internal Connector Type: Unknown
 External Reference: Unknown
 External Connector Type: None

Port Connector ------------------------------------------------------------

 Port Type: Unknown
 Internal Reference: J3C1 - GMCH FAN
 Internal Connector Type: Unknown
 External Reference: Unknown
 External Connector Type: None

Port Connector ------------------------------------------------------------

 Port Type: Unknown
 Internal Reference: J1D1 - ITP
 Internal Connector Type: Unknown
 External Reference: Unknown
 External Connector Type: None

Port Connector ------------------------------------------------------------

 Port Type: Unknown
 Internal Reference: J9E2 - MDC INTPSR
 Internal Connector Type: Unknown
 External Reference: Unknown
 External Connector Type: None

Port Connector ------------------------------------------------------------

 Port Type: Unknown
 Internal Reference: J9E4 - MDC INTPSR
 Internal Connector Type: Unknown
 External Reference: Unknown
 External Connector Type: None

Port Connector ------------------------------------------------------------

 Port Type: Unknown
 Internal Reference: J9E3 - LPC HOT DOCKING
 Internal Connector Type: Unknown
 External Reference: Unknown
 External Connector Type: None

Port Connector ------------------------------------------------------------

 Port Type: Unknown
 Internal Reference: J9E1 - SCAN MATRIX
 Internal Connector Type: Unknown
 External Reference: Unknown
 External Connector Type: None

Port Connector ------------------------------------------------------------

 Port Type: Unknown
 Internal Reference: J9G1 - LPC SIDE BAND
 Internal Connector Type: Unknown
 External Reference: Unknown
 External Connector Type: None

Port Connector ------------------------------------------------------------

 Port Type: Unknown
 Internal Reference: J8F1 - UNIFIED
 Internal Connector Type: Unknown
 External Reference: Unknown
 External Connector Type: None

Port Connector ------------------------------------------------------------

 Port Type: Unknown
 Internal Reference: J6F1 - LVDS
 Internal Connector Type: Unknown
 External Reference: Unknown
 External Connector Type: None

Port Connector ------------------------------------------------------------

 Port Type: Unknown
 Internal Reference: J2F1 - LAI FAN
 Internal Connector Type: Unknown
 External Reference: Unknown
 External Connector Type: None

Port Connector ------------------------------------------------------------

 Port Type: Unknown
 Internal Reference: J2G1 - GFX VID
 Internal Connector Type: Unknown
 External Reference: Unknown
 External Connector Type: None

Port Connector ------------------------------------------------------------

 Port Type: Unknown
 Internal Reference: J1G6 - AC JACK
 Internal Connector Type: Unknown
 External Reference: Unknown
 External Connector Type: None

System Slots --------------------------------------------------------------


J6B2 ----------------------------------------------------------------------

 Slot Designation: J6B2
 Slot Type: PCI Express
 Slot Usage: In use
 Slot Data Bus Width: 16x / x16
 Slot Length: Long

J6B1 ----------------------------------------------------------------------

 Slot Designation: J6B1
 Slot Type: PCI Express
 Slot Usage: In use
 Slot Data Bus Width: 1x / x1
 Slot Length: Short

J6D1 ----------------------------------------------------------------------

 Slot Designation: J6D1
 Slot Type: PCI Express
 Slot Usage: In use
 Slot Data Bus Width: 1x / x1
 Slot Length: Short

On Board Device -----------------------------------------------------------

 Device Description: To Be Filled By O.E.M.
 Device Type: Video Adapter
 Device Status: Enabled

OEM Strings ---------------------------------------------------------------






System Configuration Options ----------------------------------------------



Memory Devices ------------------------------------------------------------


Physical Memory Array -----------------------------------------------------

 Array Location: System board
 Array Use: System memory
 Error Detecting Method: Multi-bit ECC
 Memory Capacity: 33554432 KBytes
 Memory Devices: 4

Memory Array Mapped Address -----------------------------------------------

 Starting Address: 00000000
 Ending Address: 008BC000
 Partition Width: 255

Memory Device -------------------------------------------------------------

 Total Width: 0 bits
 Data Width: 64 bits
 Device Size: 0 MBytes
 Device Form Factor: DIMM
 Device Locator: DIMM0
 Bank Locator: BANK0
 Device Type: Unknown
 Device Type Detail: Synchronous
 Manufacturer: Manufacturer0
 Serial Number: SerNum0
 Part Number: Array1_PartNumber0
 Asset Tag: AssetTagNum0

Memory Device -------------------------------------------------------------

 Total Width: 64 bits
 Data Width: 64 bits
 Device Size: 4096 MBytes
 Device Form Factor: DIMM
 Device Locator: DIMM1
 Bank Locator: BANK1
 Device Type: DDR3 SDRAM
 Device Type Detail: Synchronous
 Memory Speed: 1333 MHz
 Manufacturer: Manufacturer1
 Serial Number: SerNum1
 Part Number: Array1_PartNumber1
 Asset Tag: AssetTagNum1

Memory Device Mapped Address ----------------------------------------------

 Starting Address: 00000000
 Ending Address: 003FFFFF
 Partition Row Position: 0
 Interleave Position: Unknown
 Interleave Data Depth: Unknown

Memory Device -------------------------------------------------------------

 Total Width: 0 bits
 Data Width: 64 bits
 Device Size: 0 MBytes
 Device Form Factor: DIMM
 Device Locator: DIMM2
 Bank Locator: BANK2
 Device Type: Unknown
 Device Type Detail: Synchronous
 Manufacturer: Manufacturer2
 Serial Number: SerNum2
 Part Number: Array1_PartNumber2
 Asset Tag: AssetTagNum2

Memory Device -------------------------------------------------------------

 Total Width: 64 bits
 Data Width: 64 bits
 Device Size: 4096 MBytes
 Device Form Factor: DIMM
 Device Locator: DIMM3
 Bank Locator: BANK3
 Device Type: DDR3 SDRAM
 Device Type Detail: Synchronous
 Memory Speed: 1333 MHz
 Manufacturer: Manufacturer3
 Serial Number: SerNum3
 Part Number: Array1_PartNumber3
 Asset Tag: AssetTagNum3

Memory Device Mapped Address ----------------------------------------------

 Starting Address: 00000000
 Ending Address: 003FFFFF
 Partition Row Position: 0
 Interleave Position: Unknown
 Interleave Data Depth: Unknown

System Boot Information ---------------------------------------------------

 Boot Status: No error occured

On Board Device -----------------------------------------------------------

 Device Description: 
 Device Type: Unknown
 Device Status: Disabled
 Device Description: Unknown
 Device Type: Unknown
 Device Status: Disabled
 Device Description: Unknown
 Device Type: Unknown
 Device Status: Disabled

On Board Device -----------------------------------------------------------

 Device Description: 
 Device Type: Unknown
 Device Status: Disabled
 Device Description: Unknown
 Device Type: Unknown
 Device Status: Disabled
 Device Description: Unknown
 Device Type: Unknown
 Device Status: Disabled

On Board Device -----------------------------------------------------------

 Device Description: U0(2Uø
 Device Type: Unknown
 Device Status: Disabled
 Device Description: Unknown
 Device Type: Unknown
 Device Status: Disabled
 Device Description: ‹64
 Device Type: Unknown
 Device Status: Disabled

BIOS Language -------------------------------------------------------------










Memory --------------------------------------------------------------------

 [General information]
 Total Memory Size: 8 GBytes
 Total Memory Size [MB]: 8192
 [Current Performance Settings]
 Maximum Supported Memory Clock: 933.3 MHz
 Current Memory Clock: 668.9 MHz
 Current Timing (tCAS-tRCD-tRP-tRAS): 9.0-9-9-24
 Read to Read Delay (tRD_RD) Same Rank: 1T
 Read to Read Delay (tRD_RD) Different Rank: 3T
 Read to Read Delay (tRD_RD) Different DIMM: 4T
 Write to Write Delay (tWR_WR) Same Rank: 1T
 Write to Write Delay (tWR_WR) Different Rank: 3T
 Write to Write Delay (tWR_WR) Different DIMM: 4T
 Write to Read Delay (tWR_RD) Same Rank (tWTR): 5T
 Read to Precharge Delay (tRTP): 5T
 Write to Precharge Delay (tWTP): 21T
 Write Recovery Time (tWR): 10T
 RAS# to RAS# Delay (tRRD): 4T
 Row Cycle Time (tRC): 33T
 Four Activate Window (tFAW): 20T

Row: 2 - 4096 MB PC3-17000 DDR3 SDRAM Muskin 992015 (997015) --------------

 [General Module Information]
 Module Number: 2
 Module Size: 4096 MBytes
 Memory Type: DDR3 SDRAM
 Module Type: Unbuffered DIMM (UDIMM)
 Memory Speed: 1066.7 MHz (PC3-17000)
 Module Manufacturer: Muskin
 Module Part Number: 992015 (997015)
 Module Revision: 0
 Module Serial Number: 0
 Module Manufacturing Date: Year: 2000, Week: 0
 Module Manufacturing Location: 0
 SDRAM Manufacturer: Unknown
 Error Check/Correction: None
 [Module characteristics]
 Row Address Bits: 15
 Column Address Bits: 10
 Number Of Banks: 8
 Module Density: 2048 Mb
 Number Of Ranks: 2
 Device Width: 8 bits
 Bus Width: 64 bits
 Module Nominal Voltage (VDD): 1.5 V
 [Module timing]
 Minimum SDRAM Cycle Time (tCKmin): 1.500 ns
 CAS# Latencies Supported: 6, 7, 8, 9
 Minimum CAS# Latency Time (tAAmin): 13.125 ns
 Minimum RAS# to CAS# Delay (tRCDmin): 13.125 ns
 Minimum Row Precharge Time (tRPmin): 13.125 ns
 Minimum Active to Precharge Time (tRASmin): 36.000 ns
 Supported Module Timing at 666.7 MHz: 9-9-9-24
 Supported Module Timing at 600.0 MHz: 8-8-8-22
 Supported Module Timing at 533.3 MHz: 7-7-7-20
 Supported Module Timing at 466.7 MHz: 7-7-7-17
 Supported Module Timing at 400.0 MHz: 6-6-6-15
 Minimum Write Recovery Time (tWRmin): 15.000 ns
 Minimum Row Active to Row Active Delay (tRRDmin): 6.000 ns
 Minimum Active to Active/Refresh Time (tRCmin): 49.125 ns
 Minimum Refresh Recovery Time Delay (tRFCmin): 160.000 ns
 Minimum Internal Write to Read Command Delay (tWTRmin): 7.500 ns
 Minimum Internal Read to Precharge Command Delay (tRTPmin): 7.500 ns
 Minimum Four Activate Window Delay Time (tFAWmin): 30.000 ns
 [Features]
 Partial Array Self Refresh (PASR): Not Supported
 On-die Thermal Sensor (ODTS) Readout: Supported
 Auto Self Refresh (ASR): Supported
 Extended Temperature Refresh Rate: Not Supported
 Extended Temperature Range: Supported
 Module Temperature Sensor: Not Supported
 Module Nominal Height: 29 - 30 mm
 Module Maximum Thickness (Front): 1 - 2 mm
 Module Maximum Thickness (Back): 1 - 2 mm
 [Intel Extreme Memory Profile (XMP)]
 XMP Revision: 1.2
 [Enthusiast / Certified Profile [Enabled]]
 Module VDD Voltage Level: 1.50 V
 CAS# Latencies Supported: 6, 10
 Minimum SDRAM Cycle Time (tCKmin): 0.938 ns (1066.7 MHz)
 Minimum CAS Latency Time (tAAmin): 9.375 ns
 Minimum RAS# to CAS# Delay Time (tRCDmin): 10.313 ns
 Minimum Row Precharge Delay Time (tRPmin): 9.375 ns
 Minimum Active to Precharge Delay Time (tRASmin): 26.250 ns
 Minimum CAS Write Latency Time (tCWLmin): 0.000 ns
 Minimum Write Recovery Time (tWRmin): 15.000 ns
 Minimum Active to Active/Refresh Delay Time (tRCmin): 35.625 ns
 Maximum tREFI Time (Average Periodic Refresh Interval): 7.813 us
 Minimum Refresh Recovery Delay Time (tRFCmin): 160.313 ns
 Minimum Internal Read to Precharge Command Delay Time (tRTPmin): 7.500 ns
 Minimum Row Active to Row Active Delay Time (tRRDmin): 6.563 ns
 Minimum Four Activate Window Delay Time (tFAWmin): 30.0 ns
 Minimum Internal Write to Read Command Delay Time (tWTRmin): 7.500 ns
 Supported Module Timing at 1066.7 MHz: 10-11-10-28
 Read to Write CMD Turn-around Time Optimization: No adjustment
 Write to Read CMD Turn-around Time Optimization: No adjustment
 Back 2 Back CMD Turn-around Time Optimization: No adjustment
 System Command Rate Mode: Default

Row: 3 - 4096 MB PC3-17000 DDR3 SDRAM Muskin 992015 (997015) --------------

 [General Module Information]
 Module Number: 3
 Module Size: 4096 MBytes
 Memory Type: DDR3 SDRAM
 Module Type: Unbuffered DIMM (UDIMM)
 Memory Speed: 1066.7 MHz (PC3-17000)
 Module Manufacturer: Muskin
 Module Part Number: 992015 (997015)
 Module Revision: 0
 Module Serial Number: 0
 Module Manufacturing Date: Year: 2000, Week: 0
 Module Manufacturing Location: 0
 SDRAM Manufacturer: Unknown
 Error Check/Correction: None
 [Module characteristics]
 Row Address Bits: 15
 Column Address Bits: 10
 Number Of Banks: 8
 Module Density: 2048 Mb
 Number Of Ranks: 2
 Device Width: 8 bits
 Bus Width: 64 bits
 Module Nominal Voltage (VDD): 1.5 V
 [Module timing]
 Minimum SDRAM Cycle Time (tCKmin): 1.500 ns
 CAS# Latencies Supported: 6, 7, 8, 9
 Minimum CAS# Latency Time (tAAmin): 13.125 ns
 Minimum RAS# to CAS# Delay (tRCDmin): 13.125 ns
 Minimum Row Precharge Time (tRPmin): 13.125 ns
 Minimum Active to Precharge Time (tRASmin): 36.000 ns
 Supported Module Timing at 666.7 MHz: 9-9-9-24
 Supported Module Timing at 600.0 MHz: 8-8-8-22
 Supported Module Timing at 533.3 MHz: 7-7-7-20
 Supported Module Timing at 466.7 MHz: 7-7-7-17
 Supported Module Timing at 400.0 MHz: 6-6-6-15
 Minimum Write Recovery Time (tWRmin): 15.000 ns
 Minimum Row Active to Row Active Delay (tRRDmin): 6.000 ns
 Minimum Active to Active/Refresh Time (tRCmin): 49.125 ns
 Minimum Refresh Recovery Time Delay (tRFCmin): 160.000 ns
 Minimum Internal Write to Read Command Delay (tWTRmin): 7.500 ns
 Minimum Internal Read to Precharge Command Delay (tRTPmin): 7.500 ns
 Minimum Four Activate Window Delay Time (tFAWmin): 30.000 ns
 [Features]
 Partial Array Self Refresh (PASR): Not Supported
 On-die Thermal Sensor (ODTS) Readout: Supported
 Auto Self Refresh (ASR): Supported
 Extended Temperature Refresh Rate: Not Supported
 Extended Temperature Range: Supported
 Module Temperature Sensor: Not Supported
 Module Nominal Height: 29 - 30 mm
 Module Maximum Thickness (Front): 1 - 2 mm
 Module Maximum Thickness (Back): 1 - 2 mm
 [Intel Extreme Memory Profile (XMP)]
 XMP Revision: 1.2
 [Enthusiast / Certified Profile [Enabled]]
 Module VDD Voltage Level: 1.50 V
 CAS# Latencies Supported: 6, 10
 Minimum SDRAM Cycle Time (tCKmin): 0.938 ns (1066.7 MHz)
 Minimum CAS Latency Time (tAAmin): 9.375 ns
 Minimum RAS# to CAS# Delay Time (tRCDmin): 10.313 ns
 Minimum Row Precharge Delay Time (tRPmin): 9.375 ns
 Minimum Active to Precharge Delay Time (tRASmin): 26.250 ns
 Minimum CAS Write Latency Time (tCWLmin): 0.000 ns
 Minimum Write Recovery Time (tWRmin): 15.000 ns
 Minimum Active to Active/Refresh Delay Time (tRCmin): 35.625 ns
 Maximum tREFI Time (Average Periodic Refresh Interval): 7.813 us
 Minimum Refresh Recovery Delay Time (tRFCmin): 160.313 ns
 Minimum Internal Read to Precharge Command Delay Time (tRTPmin): 7.500 ns
 Minimum Row Active to Row Active Delay Time (tRRDmin): 6.563 ns
 Minimum Four Activate Window Delay Time (tFAWmin): 30.0 ns
 Minimum Internal Write to Read Command Delay Time (tWTRmin): 7.500 ns
 Supported Module Timing at 1066.7 MHz: 10-11-10-28
 Read to Write CMD Turn-around Time Optimization: No adjustment
 Write to Read CMD Turn-around Time Optimization: No adjustment
 Back 2 Back CMD Turn-around Time Optimization: No adjustment
 System Command Rate Mode: Default

Bus -----------------------------------------------------------------------


PCI Bus #0 ----------------------------------------------------------------


ATI/AMD RD9x0 - Host Bridge -----------------------------------------------

 [General Information]
 Device Name: ATI/AMD RD9x0 - Host Bridge
 Original Device Name: ATI/AMD RD9x0 - Host Bridge
 Device Class: Host-to-PCI Bridge
 Revision ID: 2
 Bus Number: 0
 Device Number: 0
 Function Number: 0
 PCI Latency Timer: 0
 Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_5A14&SUBSYS_5A141002&REV_02
 [System Resources]
 Interrupt Line: N/A
 Interrupt Pin: N/A
 [Features]
 Bus Mastering: Disabled
 Running At 66 MHz: Not Capable
 Fast Back-to-Back Transactions: Not Capable
 [Driver Information]
 Driver Manufacturer: (Standard system devices)
 Driver Description: PCI standard host CPU bridge
 Driver Provider: Microsoft
 Driver Version: 6.1.7601.17514
 Driver Date: 20-Jun-2006
 DeviceInstanceId PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_5A14&SUBSYS_5A141002&REV_02\3&267A616A&0&00

ATI/AMD RD890/RD9x0 - PCI Express Port (GPP0 port 0) ----------------------

 [General Information]
 Device Name: ATI/AMD RD890/RD9x0 - PCI Express Port (GPP0 port 0)
 Original Device Name: ATI/AMD RD890/RD9x0 - PCI Express Port (GPP0 port 0)
 Device Class: PCI-to-PCI Bridge
 Revision ID: 0
 Bus Number: 0
 Device Number: 2
 Function Number: 0
 PCI Latency Timer: 0
 Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_5A16&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00
 [PCI Express]
 Version: 2.0
 Maximum Link Width: 16x
 Current Link Width: 16x
 Maximum Link Speed: 5.0 Gb/s
 Current Link Speed: 2.5 Gb/s
 Device/Port Type: Root Port of PCI Express Root Complex
 Slot Implemented: Yes
 Hot-Plug: Not Capable
 Hot-Plug Surprise: Not Capable
 Slot Power Limit: 75.000 W
 Active State Power Management (ASPM) Support: L0s and L1
 Active State Power Management (ASPM) Status: Disabled
 [System Resources]
 Interrupt Line: IRQ52
 Interrupt Pin: INTA#
 [Features]
 Bus Mastering: Enabled
 Running At 66 MHz: Not Capable
 Fast Back-to-Back Transactions: Not Capable
 [Driver Information]
 Driver Manufacturer: (Standard system devices)
 Driver Description: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
 Driver Provider: Microsoft
 Driver Version: 6.1.7601.17514
 Driver Date: 20-Jun-2006
 DeviceInstanceId PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_5A16&SUBSYS_5A141002&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&10

PCI Express x16 Bus #1 ----------------------------------------------------


EVGA e-GeForce GTX 550 Ti -------------------------------------------------

 [General Information]
 Device Name: EVGA e-GeForce GTX 550 Ti
 Original Device Name: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 550 Ti (GF116)
 Device Class: VGA Compatible Adapter
 Revision ID: A1
 Bus Number: 1
 Device Number: 0
 Function Number: 0
 PCI Latency Timer: 0
 Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_1244&SUBSYS_15563842&REV_A1
 [PCI Express]
 Version: 1.1
 Maximum Link Width: 16x
 Current Link Width: 16x
 Maximum Link Speed: 2.5 Gb/s
 Current Link Speed: 2.5 Gb/s
 Device/Port Type: PCI Express Endpoint
 Slot Implemented: No
 Active State Power Management (ASPM) Support: L0s and L1
 Active State Power Management (ASPM) Status: Disabled
 [System Resources]
 Interrupt Line: IRQ24
 Interrupt Pin: INTA#
 Memory Base Address 0 FC000000
 Memory Base Address 1 D0000000
 Memory Base Address 3 D8000000
 I/O Base Address 5 E000
 [Features]
 Bus Mastering: Enabled
 Running At 66 MHz: Not Capable
 Fast Back-to-Back Transactions: Not Capable
 [Driver Information]
 Driver Manufacturer: NVIDIA
 Driver Description: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 550 Ti
 Driver Provider: NVIDIA
 Driver Version: 9.18.13.3523
 Driver Date: 03-Mar-2014
 DeviceInstanceId PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_1244&SUBSYS_15563842&REV_A1\4&14E8F4CB&0&0010

NVIDIA GF116 - High Definition Audio Controller ---------------------------

 [General Information]
 Device Name: NVIDIA GF116 - High Definition Audio Controller
 Original Device Name: NVIDIA GF116 - High Definition Audio Controller
 Device Class: Mixed mode device
 Revision ID: A1
 Bus Number: 1
 Device Number: 0
 Function Number: 1
 PCI Latency Timer: 0
 Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0BEE&SUBSYS_15563842&REV_A1
 [PCI Express]
 Version: 1.1
 Maximum Link Width: 16x
 Current Link Width: 16x
 Maximum Link Speed: 2.5 Gb/s
 Current Link Speed: 2.5 Gb/s
 Device/Port Type: PCI Express Endpoint
 Slot Implemented: No
 Active State Power Management (ASPM) Support: L0s and L1
 Active State Power Management (ASPM) Status: L0s and L1 Entry
 [System Resources]
 Interrupt Line: IRQ25
 Interrupt Pin: INTB#
 Memory Base Address 0 FE080000
 [Features]
 Bus Mastering: Enabled
 Running At 66 MHz: Not Capable
 Fast Back-to-Back Transactions: Not Capable
 [Driver Information]
 Driver Manufacturer: Microsoft
 Driver Description: High Definition Audio Controller
 Driver Provider: Microsoft
 Driver Version: 6.1.7601.17514
 Driver Date: 18-Nov-2010
 DeviceInstanceId PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0BEE&SUBSYS_15563842&REV_A1\4&14E8F4CB&0&0110

ATI/AMD RD890/RD9x0 - PCI Express Port (GPP3a port 0) ---------------------

 [General Information]
 Device Name: ATI/AMD RD890/RD9x0 - PCI Express Port (GPP3a port 0)
 Original Device Name: ATI/AMD RD890/RD9x0 - PCI Express Port (GPP3a port 0)
 Device Class: PCI-to-PCI Bridge
 Revision ID: 0
 Bus Number: 0
 Device Number: 4
 Function Number: 0
 PCI Latency Timer: 0
 Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_5A18&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00
 [PCI Express]
 Version: 2.0
 Maximum Link Width: 2x
 Current Link Width: 1x
 Maximum Link Speed: 5.0 Gb/s
 Current Link Speed: 2.5 Gb/s
 Device/Port Type: Root Port of PCI Express Root Complex
 Slot Implemented: Yes
 Hot-Plug: Not Capable
 Hot-Plug Surprise: Not Capable
 Slot Power Limit: 75.000 W
 Active State Power Management (ASPM) Support: L0s and L1
 Active State Power Management (ASPM) Status: Disabled
 [System Resources]
 Interrupt Line: IRQ52
 Interrupt Pin: INTA#
 [Features]
 Bus Mastering: Enabled
 Running At 66 MHz: Not Capable
 Fast Back-to-Back Transactions: Not Capable
 [Driver Information]
 Driver Manufacturer: (Standard system devices)
 Driver Description: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
 Driver Provider: Microsoft
 Driver Version: 6.1.7601.17514
 Driver Date: 20-Jun-2006
 DeviceInstanceId PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_5A18&SUBSYS_5A141002&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&20

PCI Express x2 Bus #2 -----------------------------------------------------


RealTek Semiconductor RTL8168/8111 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC -------------

 [General Information]
 Device Name: RealTek Semiconductor RTL8168/8111 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC
 Original Device Name: RealTek Semiconductor RTL8168/8111 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC
 Device Class: Ethernet Adapter
 Revision ID: 6
 Bus Number: 2
 Device Number: 0
 Function Number: 0
 PCI Latency Timer: 0
 Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8168&SUBSYS_84321043&REV_06
 [PCI Express]
 Version: 1.1
 Maximum Link Width: 1x
 Current Link Width: 1x
 Maximum Link Speed: 2.5 Gb/s
 Current Link Speed: 2.5 Gb/s
 Device/Port Type: PCI Express Endpoint
 Slot Implemented: No
 Active State Power Management (ASPM) Support: L0s and L1
 Active State Power Management (ASPM) Status: Disabled
 [System Resources]
 Interrupt Line: N/A
 Interrupt Pin: INTA#
 I/O Base Address 0 D000
 Memory Base Address 2 DC104000
 Memory Base Address 4 DC100000
 [Features]
 Bus Mastering: Enabled
 Running At 66 MHz: Not Capable
 Fast Back-to-Back Transactions: Not Capable
 [Driver Information]
 Driver Manufacturer: Realtek
 Driver Description: Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
 Driver Provider: Realtek
 Driver Version: 7.46.610.2011
 Driver Date: 09-Jun-2011
 DeviceInstanceId PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8168&SUBSYS_84321043&REV_06\4&2799F330&0&0020

ATI/AMD RD890/RD9x0 - PCI Express Port (GPP3a port 1) ---------------------

 [General Information]
 Device Name: ATI/AMD RD890/RD9x0 - PCI Express Port (GPP3a port 1)
 Original Device Name: ATI/AMD RD890/RD9x0 - PCI Express Port (GPP3a port 1)
 Device Class: PCI-to-PCI Bridge
 Revision ID: 0
 Bus Number: 0
 Device Number: 5
 Function Number: 0
 PCI Latency Timer: 0
 Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_5A19&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00
 [PCI Express]
 Version: 2.0
 Maximum Link Width: 1x
 Current Link Width: 1x
 Maximum Link Speed: 5.0 Gb/s
 Current Link Speed: 5.0 Gb/s
 Device/Port Type: Root Port of PCI Express Root Complex
 Slot Implemented: Yes
 Hot-Plug: Not Capable
 Hot-Plug Surprise: Not Capable
 Slot Power Limit: 75.000 W
 Active State Power Management (ASPM) Support: L0s and L1
 Active State Power Management (ASPM) Status: Disabled
 [System Resources]
 Interrupt Line: IRQ52
 Interrupt Pin: INTA#
 [Features]
 Bus Mastering: Enabled
 Running At 66 MHz: Not Capable
 Fast Back-to-Back Transactions: Not Capable
 [Driver Information]
 Driver Manufacturer: (Standard system devices)
 Driver Description: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
 Driver Provider: Microsoft
 Driver Version: 6.1.7601.17514
 Driver Date: 20-Jun-2006
 DeviceInstanceId PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_5A19&SUBSYS_5A141002&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&28

PCI Express x1 Bus #3 -----------------------------------------------------


ASMedia ASM1042 USB 3.0 xHCI Controller -----------------------------------

 [General Information]
 Device Name: ASMedia ASM1042 USB 3.0 xHCI Controller
 Original Device Name: ASMedia ASM1042 USB 3.0 xHCI Controller
 Device Class: Universal Serial Bus (USB)
 Revision ID: 0
 Bus Number: 3
 Device Number: 0
 Function Number: 0
 PCI Latency Timer: 0
 Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_1B21&DEV_1042&SUBSYS_84881043&REV_00
 [PCI Express]
 Version: 2.0
 Maximum Link Width: 1x
 Current Link Width: 1x
 Maximum Link Speed: 5.0 Gb/s
 Current Link Speed: 5.0 Gb/s
 Device/Port Type: Legacy PCI Express Endpoint
 Slot Implemented: No
 Active State Power Management (ASPM) Support: L0s and L1
 Active State Power Management (ASPM) Status: Disabled
 [System Resources]
 Interrupt Line: N/A
 Interrupt Pin: INTA#
 Memory Base Address 0 FE500000
 [Features]
 Bus Mastering: Enabled
 Running At 66 MHz: Not Capable
 Fast Back-to-Back Transactions: Not Capable
 USB Version Supported: 3.0
 [Driver Information]
 Driver Manufacturer: ASMedia Technology Inc
 Driver Description: ASMedia XHCI Controller
 Driver Provider: ASMedia Technology Inc
 Driver Version: 1.10.0.0
 Driver Date: 23-Feb-2011
 DeviceInstanceId PCI\VEN_1B21&DEV_1042&SUBSYS_84881043&REV_00\4&312AFB2E&0&0028

ATI/AMD RD890/RD9x0 - PCI Express Port (GPP3a port 2) ---------------------

 [General Information]
 Device Name: ATI/AMD RD890/RD9x0 - PCI Express Port (GPP3a port 2)
 Original Device Name: ATI/AMD RD890/RD9x0 - PCI Express Port (GPP3a port 2)
 Device Class: PCI-to-PCI Bridge
 Revision ID: 0
 Bus Number: 0
 Device Number: 6
 Function Number: 0
 PCI Latency Timer: 0
 Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_5A1A&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00
 [PCI Express]
 Version: 2.0
 Maximum Link Width: 1x
 Current Link Width: 1x
 Maximum Link Speed: 5.0 Gb/s
 Current Link Speed: 2.5 Gb/s
 Device/Port Type: Root Port of PCI Express Root Complex
 Slot Implemented: Yes
 Hot-Plug: Not Capable
 Hot-Plug Surprise: Not Capable
 Slot Power Limit: 75.000 W
 Active State Power Management (ASPM) Support: L0s and L1
 Active State Power Management (ASPM) Status: Disabled
 [System Resources]
 Interrupt Line: IRQ53
 Interrupt Pin: INTA#
 [Features]
 Bus Mastering: Enabled
 Running At 66 MHz: Not Capable
 Fast Back-to-Back Transactions: Not Capable
 [Driver Information]
 Driver Manufacturer: (Standard system devices)
 Driver Description: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
 Driver Provider: Microsoft
 Driver Version: 6.1.7601.17514
 Driver Date: 20-Jun-2006
 DeviceInstanceId PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_5A1A&SUBSYS_5A141002&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&30

PCI Express x1 Bus #4 -----------------------------------------------------


JMicron Technology JMB362 SATA-II AHCI Controller -------------------------

 [General Information]
 Device Name: JMicron Technology JMB362 SATA-II AHCI Controller
 Original Device Name: JMicron Technology JMB362 SATA-II AHCI Controller
 Device Class: IDE Controller
 Revision ID: 10
 Bus Number: 4
 Device Number: 0
 Function Number: 0
 PCI Latency Timer: 0
 Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_197B&DEV_2362&SUBSYS_84601043&REV_10
 [PCI Express]
 Version: 1.1
 Maximum Link Width: 1x
 Current Link Width: 1x
 Maximum Link Speed: 2.5 Gb/s
 Current Link Speed: 2.5 Gb/s
 Device/Port Type: Legacy PCI Express Endpoint
 Slot Implemented: No
 Active State Power Management (ASPM) Support: L0s and L1
 Active State Power Management (ASPM) Status: Disabled
 [System Resources]
 Interrupt Line: IRQ51
 Interrupt Pin: INTA#
 I/O Base Address 0 C040
 I/O Base Address 1 C030
 I/O Base Address 2 C020
 I/O Base Address 3 C010
 I/O Base Address 4 C000
 Memory Base Address 5 FE410000
 [Features]
 Bus Mastering: Enabled
 Running At 66 MHz: Not Capable
 Fast Back-to-Back Transactions: Not Capable
 [Driver Information]
 Driver Manufacturer: JMicron Technology Corp.
 Driver Description: JMicron JMB36X Controller
 Driver Provider: JMicron Technology Corp.
 Driver Version: 1.17.62.0
 Driver Date: 24-Nov-2010
 DeviceInstanceId PCI\VEN_197B&DEV_2362&SUBSYS_84601043&REV_10\4&30401175&0&0030

ATI/AMD RD890/RD9x0 - PCI Express Port (GPP3a port 3) ---------------------

 [General Information]
 Device Name: ATI/AMD RD890/RD9x0 - PCI Express Port (GPP3a port 3)
 Original Device Name: ATI/AMD RD890/RD9x0 - PCI Express Port (GPP3a port 3)
 Device Class: PCI-to-PCI Bridge
 Revision ID: 0
 Bus Number: 0
 Device Number: 7
 Function Number: 0
 PCI Latency Timer: 0
 Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_5A1B&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00
 [PCI Express]
 Version: 2.0
 Maximum Link Width: 1x
 Current Link Width: 1x
 Maximum Link Speed: 5.0 Gb/s
 Current Link Speed: 5.0 Gb/s
 Device/Port Type: Root Port of PCI Express Root Complex
 Slot Implemented: Yes
 Hot-Plug: Not Capable
 Hot-Plug Surprise: Not Capable
 Slot Power Limit: 75.000 W
 Active State Power Management (ASPM) Support: L0s and L1
 Active State Power Management (ASPM) Status: Disabled
 [System Resources]
 Interrupt Line: IRQ53
 Interrupt Pin: INTA#
 [Features]
 Bus Mastering: Enabled
 Running At 66 MHz: Not Capable
 Fast Back-to-Back Transactions: Not Capable
 [Driver Information]
 Driver Manufacturer: (Standard system devices)
 Driver Description: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
 Driver Provider: Microsoft
 Driver Version: 6.1.7601.17514
 Driver Date: 20-Jun-2006
 DeviceInstanceId PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_5A1B&SUBSYS_5A141002&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&38

PCI Express x1 Bus #5 -----------------------------------------------------


ASMedia ASM1042 USB 3.0 xHCI Controller -----------------------------------

 [General Information]
 Device Name: ASMedia ASM1042 USB 3.0 xHCI Controller
 Original Device Name: ASMedia ASM1042 USB 3.0 xHCI Controller
 Device Class: Universal Serial Bus (USB)
 Revision ID: 0
 Bus Number: 5
 Device Number: 0
 Function Number: 0
 PCI Latency Timer: 0
 Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_1B21&DEV_1042&SUBSYS_84881043&REV_00
 [PCI Express]
 Version: 2.0
 Maximum Link Width: 1x
 Current Link Width: 1x
 Maximum Link Speed: 5.0 Gb/s
 Current Link Speed: 5.0 Gb/s
 Device/Port Type: Legacy PCI Express Endpoint
 Slot Implemented: No
 Active State Power Management (ASPM) Support: L0s and L1
 Active State Power Management (ASPM) Status: Disabled
 [System Resources]
 Interrupt Line: N/A
 Interrupt Pin: INTA#
 Memory Base Address 0 FE300000
 [Features]
 Bus Mastering: Enabled
 Running At 66 MHz: Not Capable
 Fast Back-to-Back Transactions: Not Capable
 USB Version Supported: 3.0
 [Driver Information]
 Driver Manufacturer: ASMedia Technology Inc
 Driver Description: ASMedia XHCI Controller
 Driver Provider: ASMedia Technology Inc
 Driver Version: 1.10.0.0
 Driver Date: 23-Feb-2011
 DeviceInstanceId PCI\VEN_1B21&DEV_1042&SUBSYS_84881043&REV_00\4&1C9B094&0&0038

ATI/AMD RD890/RD9x0 - PCI Express Port (GPP3a port 5) ---------------------

 [General Information]
 Device Name: ATI/AMD RD890/RD9x0 - PCI Express Port (GPP3a port 5)
 Original Device Name: ATI/AMD RD890/RD9x0 - PCI Express Port (GPP3a port 5)
 Device Class: PCI-to-PCI Bridge
 Revision ID: 0
 Bus Number: 0
 Device Number: 10
 Function Number: 0
 PCI Latency Timer: 0
 Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_5A1D&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00
 [PCI Express]
 Version: 2.0
 Maximum Link Width: 1x
 Current Link Width: 1x
 Maximum Link Speed: 5.0 Gb/s
 Current Link Speed: 2.5 Gb/s
 Device/Port Type: Root Port of PCI Express Root Complex
 Slot Implemented: Yes
 Hot-Plug: Not Capable
 Hot-Plug Surprise: Not Capable
 Slot Power Limit: 75.000 W
 Active State Power Management (ASPM) Support: L0s and L1
 Active State Power Management (ASPM) Status: Disabled
 [System Resources]
 Interrupt Line: IRQ54
 Interrupt Pin: INTA#
 [Features]
 Bus Mastering: Enabled
 Running At 66 MHz: Not Capable
 Fast Back-to-Back Transactions: Not Capable
 [Driver Information]
 Driver Manufacturer: (Standard system devices)
 Driver Description: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
 Driver Provider: Microsoft
 Driver Version: 6.1.7601.17514
 Driver Date: 20-Jun-2006
 DeviceInstanceId PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_5A1D&SUBSYS_5A141002&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&50

PCI Express x1 Bus #6 -----------------------------------------------------


JMicron Technology JMB362 SATA-II AHCI Controller -------------------------

 [General Information]
 Device Name: JMicron Technology JMB362 SATA-II AHCI Controller
 Original Device Name: JMicron Technology JMB362 SATA-II AHCI Controller
 Device Class: IDE Controller
 Revision ID: 10
 Bus Number: 6
 Device Number: 0
 Function Number: 0
 PCI Latency Timer: 0
 Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_197B&DEV_2362&SUBSYS_84601043&REV_10
 [PCI Express]
 Version: 1.1
 Maximum Link Width: 1x
 Current Link Width: 1x
 Maximum Link Speed: 2.5 Gb/s
 Current Link Speed: 2.5 Gb/s
 Device/Port Type: Legacy PCI Express Endpoint
 Slot Implemented: No
 Active State Power Management (ASPM) Support: L0s and L1
 Active State Power Management (ASPM) Status: Disabled
 [System Resources]
 Interrupt Line: IRQ47
 Interrupt Pin: INTA#
 I/O Base Address 0 B040
 I/O Base Address 1 B030
 I/O Base Address 2 B020
 I/O Base Address 3 B010
 I/O Base Address 4 B000
 Memory Base Address 5 FE210000
 [Features]
 Bus Mastering: Enabled
 Running At 66 MHz: Not Capable
 Fast Back-to-Back Transactions: Not Capable
 [Driver Information]
 Driver Manufacturer: JMicron Technology Corp.
 Driver Description: JMicron JMB36X Controller
 Driver Provider: JMicron Technology Corp.
 Driver Version: 1.17.62.0
 Driver Date: 24-Nov-2010
 DeviceInstanceId PCI\VEN_197B&DEV_2362&SUBSYS_84601043&REV_10\4&E21B4E0&0&0050

ATI/AMD SB800/Hudson-1 - SATA AHCI Controller -----------------------------

 [General Information]
 Device Name: ATI/AMD SB800/Hudson-1 - SATA AHCI Controller
 Original Device Name: ATI/AMD SB800/Hudson-1 - SATA AHCI Controller
 Device Class: Serial ATA Controller
 Revision ID: 40
 Bus Number: 0
 Device Number: 17
 Function Number: 0
 PCI Latency Timer: 32
 Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4391&SUBSYS_84DD1043&REV_40
 [System Resources]
 Interrupt Line: IRQ19
 Interrupt Pin: INTA#
 I/O Base Address 0 F040
 I/O Base Address 1 F030
 I/O Base Address 2 F020
 I/O Base Address 3 F010
 I/O Base Address 4 F000
 Memory Base Address 5 FE60B000
 [Features]
 Bus Mastering: Enabled
 Running At 66 MHz: Capable
 Fast Back-to-Back Transactions: Not Capable
 [SATA Host Controller]
 Interface Speed Supported: Gen3 6.0 Gbps
 Number Of Ports: 6
 External SATA Support: Not Capable
 Aggressive Link Power Management: Capable
 Staggered Spin-up: Not Capable
 Mechanical Presence Switch: Capable
 Command Queue Acceleration: Capable
 AHCI Status: Enabled
 AHCI Version: 1.20
 Ports Implemented: 0, 1, 2, 3, 4, 5
 [SATA Port#0]
 Port Status: No Device Present
 External SATA Port: Not Capable
 Hot Plug: Not Capable
 [SATA Port#1]
 Port Status: No Device Present
 External SATA Port: Not Capable
 Hot Plug: Not Capable
 [SATA Port#2]
 Port Status: No Device Present
 External SATA Port: Not Capable
 Hot Plug: Not Capable
 [SATA Port#3]
 Port Status: No Device Present
 External SATA Port: Not Capable
 Hot Plug: Not Capable
 [SATA Port#4]
 Port Status: No Device Present
 External SATA Port: Not Capable
 Hot Plug: Not Capable
 [SATA Port#5]
 Port Status: No Device Present
 External SATA Port: Not Capable
 Hot Plug: Not Capable
 [Driver Information]
 Driver Manufacturer: AMD
 Driver Description: AMD SATA Controller
 Driver Provider: AMD
 Driver Version: 1.2.1.292
 Driver Date: 03-Mar-2011
 DeviceInstanceId PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4391&SUBSYS_84DD1043&REV_40\3&267A616A&0&88

ATI/AMD SP5100 (SB700/SB800) - USB OHCI Controller ------------------------

 [General Information]
 Device Name: ATI/AMD SP5100 (SB700/SB800) - USB OHCI Controller
 Original Device Name: ATI/AMD SP5100 (SB700/SB800) - USB OHCI Controller
 Device Class: Universal Serial Bus (USB)
 Revision ID: 0
 Bus Number: 0
 Device Number: 18
 Function Number: 0
 PCI Latency Timer: 32
 Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4397&SUBSYS_43971002&REV_00
 [System Resources]
 Interrupt Line: IRQ18
 Interrupt Pin: INTA#
 Memory Base Address 0 FE60A000
 [Features]
 Bus Mastering: Enabled
 Running At 66 MHz: Capable
 Fast Back-to-Back Transactions: Capable
 USB Version Supported: 1.0
 [Driver Information]
 Driver Manufacturer: (Standard USB Host Controller)
 Driver Description: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
 Driver Provider: Microsoft
 Driver Version: 6.1.7601.18328
 Driver Date: 20-Jun-2006
 DeviceInstanceId PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4397&SUBSYS_43971002&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&90

USB Root Hub --------------------------------------------------------------


[Port1] : No Device Connected ---------------------------------------------


[Port2] : No Device Connected ---------------------------------------------


[Port3] : Logitech USB Optical WheelMouse ---------------------------------

 [Device Information]
 Device Manufacturer: Logitech
 Product Name: Optical USB Mouse
 Serial Number: N/A
 USB Version Supported: 2.00
 USB Device Speed: USB 1.1 Low-speed
 Driver Description: USB Input Device
 Hardware ID: USB\VID_046D&PID_C016
 [Driver Information]
 Driver Manufacturer: (Standard system devices)
 Driver Description: USB Input Device
 Driver Provider: Microsoft
 Driver Version: 6.1.7601.18199
 Driver Date: 20-Jun-2006
 DeviceInstanceId USB\VID_046D&PID_C016\5&28436818&0&3

[Port4] : No Device Connected ---------------------------------------------


[Port5] : No Device Connected ---------------------------------------------


ATI/AMD SP5100 (SB700/SB800) - USB 2.0 EHCI Controller --------------------

 [General Information]
 Device Name: ATI/AMD SP5100 (SB700/SB800) - USB 2.0 EHCI Controller
 Original Device Name: ATI/AMD SP5100 (SB700/SB800) - USB 2.0 EHCI Controller
 Device Class: Universal Serial Bus (USB)
 Revision ID: 0
 Bus Number: 0
 Device Number: 18
 Function Number: 2
 PCI Latency Timer: 32
 Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4396&SUBSYS_43961002&REV_00
 [System Resources]
 Interrupt Line: IRQ17
 Interrupt Pin: INTB#
 Memory Base Address 0 FE609000
 [Features]
 Bus Mastering: Enabled
 Running At 66 MHz: Capable
 Fast Back-to-Back Transactions: Capable
 USB Version Supported: 2.0
 [Driver Information]
 Driver Manufacturer: (Standard USB Host Controller)
 Driver Description: Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
 Driver Provider: Microsoft
 Driver Version: 6.1.7601.18328
 Driver Date: 20-Jun-2006
 DeviceInstanceId PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4396&SUBSYS_43961002&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&92

USB Root Hub --------------------------------------------------------------


[Port1] : No Device Connected ---------------------------------------------


[Port2] : No Device Connected ---------------------------------------------


[Port3] : No Device Connected ---------------------------------------------


[Port4] : No Device Connected ---------------------------------------------


[Port5] : USB Hub ---------------------------------------------------------


[Port1] : No Device Connected ---------------------------------------------


[Port2] : No Device Connected ---------------------------------------------


[Port3] : No Device Connected ---------------------------------------------


[Port4] : No Device Connected ---------------------------------------------


ATI/AMD SP5100 (SB700/SB800) - USB OHCI Controller ------------------------

 [General Information]
 Device Name: ATI/AMD SP5100 (SB700/SB800) - USB OHCI Controller
 Original Device Name: ATI/AMD SP5100 (SB700/SB800) - USB OHCI Controller
 Device Class: Universal Serial Bus (USB)
 Revision ID: 0
 Bus Number: 0
 Device Number: 19
 Function Number: 0
 PCI Latency Timer: 32
 Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4397&SUBSYS_43971002&REV_00
 [System Resources]
 Interrupt Line: IRQ20
 Interrupt Pin: INTA#
 Memory Base Address 0 FE608000
 [Features]
 Bus Mastering: Enabled
 Running At 66 MHz: Capable
 Fast Back-to-Back Transactions: Capable
 USB Version Supported: 1.0
 [Driver Information]
 Driver Manufacturer: (Standard USB Host Controller)
 Driver Description: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
 Driver Provider: Microsoft
 Driver Version: 6.1.7601.18328
 Driver Date: 20-Jun-2006
 DeviceInstanceId PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4397&SUBSYS_43971002&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&98

USB Root Hub --------------------------------------------------------------


[Port1] : No Device Connected ---------------------------------------------


[Port2] : No Device Connected ---------------------------------------------


[Port3] : USB Input Device ------------------------------------------------

 [Device Information]
 Device Manufacturer: Logitech
 Product Name: Logitech USB Keyboard
 Serial Number: N/A
 USB Version Supported: 1.10
 USB Device Speed: USB 1.1 Low-speed
 Driver Description: USB Input Device
 Hardware ID: USB\VID_046D&PID_C315
 [Driver Information]
 Driver Manufacturer: (Standard system devices)
 Driver Description: USB Input Device
 Driver Provider: Microsoft
 Driver Version: 6.1.7601.18199
 Driver Date: 20-Jun-2006
 DeviceInstanceId USB\VID_046D&PID_C315\5&1CC56EFC&0&3

[Port4] : No Device Connected ---------------------------------------------


[Port5] : No Device Connected ---------------------------------------------


ATI/AMD SP5100 (SB700/SB800) - USB 2.0 EHCI Controller --------------------

 [General Information]
 Device Name: ATI/AMD SP5100 (SB700/SB800) - USB 2.0 EHCI Controller
 Original Device Name: ATI/AMD SP5100 (SB700/SB800) - USB 2.0 EHCI Controller
 Device Class: Universal Serial Bus (USB)
 Revision ID: 0
 Bus Number: 0
 Device Number: 19
 Function Number: 2
 PCI Latency Timer: 32
 Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4396&SUBSYS_43961002&REV_00
 [System Resources]
 Interrupt Line: IRQ21
 Interrupt Pin: INTB#
 Memory Base Address 0 FE607000
 [Features]
 Bus Mastering: Enabled
 Running At 66 MHz: Capable
 Fast Back-to-Back Transactions: Capable
 USB Version Supported: 2.0
 [Driver Information]
 Driver Manufacturer: (Standard USB Host Controller)
 Driver Description: Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
 Driver Provider: Microsoft
 Driver Version: 6.1.7601.18328
 Driver Date: 20-Jun-2006
 DeviceInstanceId PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4396&SUBSYS_43961002&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&9A

USB Root Hub --------------------------------------------------------------


[Port1] : No Device Connected ---------------------------------------------


[Port2] : USB Composite Device --------------------------------------------

 [Device Information]
 Device Manufacturer: Canon
 Product Name: MX880 series
 Serial Number: 2142D8
 USB Version Supported: 2.00
 USB Device Speed: USB 2.0 High-speed
 Driver Description: USB Composite Device
 Hardware ID: USB\VID_04A9&PID_1750
 [Driver Information]
 Driver Manufacturer: (Standard USB Host Controller)
 Driver Description: USB Composite Device
 Driver Provider: Microsoft
 Driver Version: 6.1.7601.18328
 Driver Date: 20-Jun-2006
 DeviceInstanceId USB\VID_04A9&PID_1750\2142D8

[Port3] : No Device Connected ---------------------------------------------


[Port4] : No Device Connected ---------------------------------------------


[Port5] : No Device Connected ---------------------------------------------


ATI/AMD SB800/Hudson-1 - SMBus and ACPI Controller ------------------------

 [General Information]
 Device Name: ATI/AMD SB800/Hudson-1 - SMBus and ACPI Controller
 Original Device Name: ATI/AMD SB800/Hudson-1 - SMBus and ACPI Controller
 Device Class: SMBus (System Management Bus)
 Revision ID: 42
 Bus Number: 0
 Device Number: 20
 Function Number: 0
 PCI Latency Timer: 0
 Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4385&SUBSYS_43851002&REV_42
 [System Resources]
 Interrupt Line: N/A
 Interrupt Pin: N/A
 [Features]
 Bus Mastering: Disabled
 Running At 66 MHz: Capable
 Fast Back-to-Back Transactions: Not Capable
 [Driver Information]
 Driver Manufacturer: ATI
 Driver Description: ATI I/O Communications Processor SMBus Controller
 Driver Provider: Microsoft
 Driver Version: 6.1.7601.17514
 Driver Date: 20-Jun-2006
 DeviceInstanceId PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4385&SUBSYS_43851002&REV_42\3&267A616A&0&A0

ATI/AMD SB800/Hudson-1 - High Definition Audio Controller -----------------

 [General Information]
 Device Name: ATI/AMD SB800/Hudson-1 - High Definition Audio Controller
 Original Device Name: ATI/AMD SB800/Hudson-1 - High Definition Audio Controller
 Device Class: Mixed mode device
 Revision ID: 40
 Bus Number: 0
 Device Number: 20
 Function Number: 2
 PCI Latency Timer: 32
 Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4383&SUBSYS_84101043&REV_40
 [System Resources]
 Interrupt Line: IRQ16
 Interrupt Pin: INTA#
 Memory Base Address 0 FE600000
 [Features]
 Bus Mastering: Enabled
 Running At 66 MHz: Not Capable
 Fast Back-to-Back Transactions: Not Capable
 [Driver Information]
 Driver Manufacturer: Microsoft
 Driver Description: High Definition Audio Controller
 Driver Provider: Microsoft
 Driver Version: 6.1.7601.17514
 Driver Date: 18-Nov-2010
 DeviceInstanceId PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4383&SUBSYS_84101043&REV_40\3&267A616A&0&A2

ATI/AMD SB800/Hudson-1 - LPC Bridge ---------------------------------------

 [General Information]
 Device Name: ATI/AMD SB800/Hudson-1 - LPC Bridge
 Original Device Name: ATI/AMD SB800/Hudson-1 - LPC Bridge
 Device Class: PCI-to-ISA Bridge
 Revision ID: 40
 Bus Number: 0
 Device Number: 20
 Function Number: 3
 PCI Latency Timer: 0
 Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_439D&SUBSYS_439D1002&REV_40
 [System Resources]
 Interrupt Line: N/A
 Interrupt Pin: N/A
 [Features]
 Bus Mastering: Enabled
 Running At 66 MHz: Capable
 Fast Back-to-Back Transactions: Not Capable
 [Driver Information]
 Driver Manufacturer: (Standard system devices)
 Driver Description: PCI standard ISA bridge
 Driver Provider: Microsoft
 Driver Version: 6.1.7601.17514
 Driver Date: 20-Jun-2006
 DeviceInstanceId PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_439D&SUBSYS_439D1002&REV_40\3&267A616A&0&A3

ATI/AMD SB800/Hudson-1 - PCI-to-PCI Host Bridge ---------------------------

 [General Information]
 Device Name: ATI/AMD SB800/Hudson-1 - PCI-to-PCI Host Bridge
 Original Device Name: ATI/AMD SB800/Hudson-1 - PCI-to-PCI Host Bridge
 Device Class: PCI-to-PCI Bridge
 Revision ID: 40
 Bus Number: 0
 Device Number: 20
 Function Number: 4
 PCI Latency Timer: 64
 Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4384&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_40
 [System Resources]
 Interrupt Line: N/A
 Interrupt Pin: N/A
 [Features]
 Bus Mastering: Enabled
 Running At 66 MHz: Capable
 Fast Back-to-Back Transactions: Capable
 [Driver Information]
 Driver Manufacturer: ATI
 Driver Description: ATI I/O Communications Processor PCI Bus Controller
 Driver Provider: Microsoft
 Driver Version: 6.1.7601.17514
 Driver Date: 20-Jun-2006
 DeviceInstanceId PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4384&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_40\3&267A616A&0&A4

PCI Bus #7 ----------------------------------------------------------------


VIA VT6306 Fire II IEEE 1394 Host Controller ------------------------------

 [General Information]
 Device Name: VIA VT6306 Fire II IEEE 1394 Host Controller
 Original Device Name: VIA VT6306 Fire II IEEE 1394 Host Controller
 Device Class: Firewire (IEEE 1394) Serial Bus
 Revision ID: C0
 Bus Number: 7
 Device Number: 6
 Function Number: 0
 PCI Latency Timer: 32
 Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3044&SUBSYS_81FE1043&REV_C0
 [System Resources]
 Interrupt Line: IRQ21
 Interrupt Pin: INTA#
 Memory Base Address 0 FE100000
 I/O Base Address 1 A000
 [Features]
 Bus Mastering: Enabled
 Running At 66 MHz: Not Capable
 Fast Back-to-Back Transactions: Not Capable
 [Driver Information]
 Driver Manufacturer: VIA
 Driver Description: VIA 1394 OHCI Compliant Host Controller
 Driver Provider: Microsoft
 Driver Version: 6.1.7601.17514
 Driver Date: 20-Jun-2006
 DeviceInstanceId PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3044&SUBSYS_81FE1043&REV_C0\4&2B4059EA&0&30A4

ATI/AMD SP5100 (SB700/SB800) - USB OHCI Controller ------------------------

 [General Information]
 Device Name: ATI/AMD SP5100 (SB700/SB800) - USB OHCI Controller
 Original Device Name: ATI/AMD SP5100 (SB700/SB800) - USB OHCI Controller
 Device Class: Universal Serial Bus (USB)
 Revision ID: 0
 Bus Number: 0
 Device Number: 20
 Function Number: 5
 PCI Latency Timer: 32
 Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4399&SUBSYS_43991002&REV_00
 [System Resources]
 Interrupt Line: IRQ18
 Interrupt Pin: INTC#
 Memory Base Address 0 FE606000
 [Features]
 Bus Mastering: Enabled
 Running At 66 MHz: Capable
 Fast Back-to-Back Transactions: Capable
 USB Version Supported: 1.0
 [Driver Information]
 Driver Manufacturer: (Standard USB Host Controller)
 Driver Description: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
 Driver Provider: Microsoft
 Driver Version: 6.1.7601.18328
 Driver Date: 20-Jun-2006
 DeviceInstanceId PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4399&SUBSYS_43991002&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&A5

USB Root Hub --------------------------------------------------------------


[Port1] : No Device Connected ---------------------------------------------


[Port2] : No Device Connected ---------------------------------------------


ATI/AMD SP5100 (SB700/SB800) - USB OHCI Controller ------------------------

 [General Information]
 Device Name: ATI/AMD SP5100 (SB700/SB800) - USB OHCI Controller
 Original Device Name: ATI/AMD SP5100 (SB700/SB800) - USB OHCI Controller
 Device Class: Universal Serial Bus (USB)
 Revision ID: 0
 Bus Number: 0
 Device Number: 22
 Function Number: 0
 PCI Latency Timer: 32
 Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4397&SUBSYS_43971002&REV_00
 [System Resources]
 Interrupt Line: IRQ22
 Interrupt Pin: INTA#
 Memory Base Address 0 FE605000
 [Features]
 Bus Mastering: Enabled
 Running At 66 MHz: Capable
 Fast Back-to-Back Transactions: Capable
 USB Version Supported: 1.0
 [Driver Information]
 Driver Manufacturer: (Standard USB Host Controller)
 Driver Description: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
 Driver Provider: Microsoft
 Driver Version: 6.1.7601.18328
 Driver Date: 20-Jun-2006
 DeviceInstanceId PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4397&SUBSYS_43971002&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&B0

USB Root Hub --------------------------------------------------------------


[Port1] : No Device Connected ---------------------------------------------


[Port2] : No Device Connected ---------------------------------------------


[Port3] : No Device Connected ---------------------------------------------


[Port4] : No Device Connected ---------------------------------------------


ATI/AMD SP5100 (SB700/SB800) - USB 2.0 EHCI Controller --------------------

 [General Information]
 Device Name: ATI/AMD SP5100 (SB700/SB800) - USB 2.0 EHCI Controller
 Original Device Name: ATI/AMD SP5100 (SB700/SB800) - USB 2.0 EHCI Controller
 Device Class: Universal Serial Bus (USB)
 Revision ID: 0
 Bus Number: 0
 Device Number: 22
 Function Number: 2
 PCI Latency Timer: 32
 Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4396&SUBSYS_43961002&REV_00
 [System Resources]
 Interrupt Line: IRQ23
 Interrupt Pin: INTB#
 Memory Base Address 0 FE604000
 [Features]
 Bus Mastering: Enabled
 Running At 66 MHz: Capable
 Fast Back-to-Back Transactions: Capable
 USB Version Supported: 2.0
 [Driver Information]
 Driver Manufacturer: (Standard USB Host Controller)
 Driver Description: Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
 Driver Provider: Microsoft
 Driver Version: 6.1.7601.18328
 Driver Date: 20-Jun-2006
 DeviceInstanceId PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4396&SUBSYS_43961002&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&B2

USB Root Hub --------------------------------------------------------------


[Port1] : No Device Connected ---------------------------------------------


[Port2] : No Device Connected ---------------------------------------------


[Port3] : No Device Connected ---------------------------------------------


[Port4] : No Device Connected ---------------------------------------------


AMD Family 15h Models 00h-0Fh CPU - HyperTransport Technology Configuration

 [General Information]
 Device Name: AMD Family 15h Models 00h-0Fh CPU - HyperTransport Technology Configuration
 Original Device Name: AMD Family 15h Models 00h-0Fh CPU - HyperTransport Technology Configuration
 Device Class: Host-to-PCI Bridge
 Revision ID: 0
 Bus Number: 0
 Device Number: 24
 Function Number: 0
 PCI Latency Timer: 0
 Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1600&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00
 [System Resources]
 Interrupt Line: N/A
 Interrupt Pin: N/A
 [Features]
 Bus Mastering: Disabled
 Running At 66 MHz: Not Capable
 Fast Back-to-Back Transactions: Not Capable
 [Driver Information]
 Driver Manufacturer: (Standard system devices)
 Driver Description: PCI standard host CPU bridge
 Driver Provider: Microsoft
 Driver Version: 6.1.7601.17514
 Driver Date: 20-Jun-2006
 DeviceInstanceId PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1600&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&C0

AMD Family 15h Models 00h-0Fh CPU - Address Map ---------------------------

 [General Information]
 Device Name: AMD Family 15h Models 00h-0Fh CPU - Address Map
 Original Device Name: AMD Family 15h Models 00h-0Fh CPU - Address Map
 Device Class: Host-to-PCI Bridge
 Revision ID: 0
 Bus Number: 0
 Device Number: 24
 Function Number: 1
 PCI Latency Timer: 0
 Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1601&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00
 [System Resources]
 Interrupt Line: N/A
 Interrupt Pin: N/A
 [Features]
 Bus Mastering: Disabled
 Running At 66 MHz: Not Capable
 Fast Back-to-Back Transactions: Not Capable
 [Driver Information]
 Driver Manufacturer: (Standard system devices)
 Driver Description: PCI standard host CPU bridge
 Driver Provider: Microsoft
 Driver Version: 6.1.7601.17514
 Driver Date: 20-Jun-2006
 DeviceInstanceId PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1601&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&C1

AMD Family 15h Models 00h-0Fh CPU - DRAM Controller -----------------------

 [General Information]
 Device Name: AMD Family 15h Models 00h-0Fh CPU - DRAM Controller
 Original Device Name: AMD Family 15h Models 00h-0Fh CPU - DRAM Controller
 Device Class: Host-to-PCI Bridge
 Revision ID: 0
 Bus Number: 0
 Device Number: 24
 Function Number: 2
 PCI Latency Timer: 0
 Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1602&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00
 [System Resources]
 Interrupt Line: N/A
 Interrupt Pin: N/A
 [Features]
 Bus Mastering: Disabled
 Running At 66 MHz: Not Capable
 Fast Back-to-Back Transactions: Not Capable
 [Driver Information]
 Driver Manufacturer: (Standard system devices)
 Driver Description: PCI standard host CPU bridge
 Driver Provider: Microsoft
 Driver Version: 6.1.7601.17514
 Driver Date: 20-Jun-2006
 DeviceInstanceId PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1602&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&C2

AMD Family 15h Models 00h-0Fh CPU - Miscellaneous Control -----------------

 [General Information]
 Device Name: AMD Family 15h Models 00h-0Fh CPU - Miscellaneous Control
 Original Device Name: AMD Family 15h Models 00h-0Fh CPU - Miscellaneous Control
 Device Class: Host-to-PCI Bridge
 Revision ID: 0
 Bus Number: 0
 Device Number: 24
 Function Number: 3
 PCI Latency Timer: 0
 Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1603&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00
 [System Resources]
 Interrupt Line: N/A
 Interrupt Pin: N/A
 [Features]
 Bus Mastering: Disabled
 Running At 66 MHz: Not Capable
 Fast Back-to-Back Transactions: Not Capable
 [Driver Information]
 Driver Manufacturer: (Standard system devices)
 Driver Description: PCI standard host CPU bridge
 Driver Provider: Microsoft
 Driver Version: 6.1.7601.17514
 Driver Date: 20-Jun-2006
 DeviceInstanceId PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1603&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&C3

AMD Family 15h Models 00h-0Fh CPU - Miscellaneous Control 2 ---------------

 [General Information]
 Device Name: AMD Family 15h Models 00h-0Fh CPU - Miscellaneous Control 2
 Original Device Name: AMD Family 15h Models 00h-0Fh CPU - Miscellaneous Control 2
 Device Class: Host-to-PCI Bridge
 Revision ID: 0
 Bus Number: 0
 Device Number: 24
 Function Number: 4
 PCI Latency Timer: 0
 Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1604&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00
 [System Resources]
 Interrupt Line: N/A
 Interrupt Pin: N/A
 [Features]
 Bus Mastering: Disabled
 Running At 66 MHz: Not Capable
 Fast Back-to-Back Transactions: Not Capable
 [Driver Information]
 Driver Manufacturer: (Standard system devices)
 Driver Description: PCI standard host CPU bridge
 Driver Provider: Microsoft
 Driver Version: 6.1.7601.17514
 Driver Date: 20-Jun-2006
 DeviceInstanceId PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1604&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&C4

AMD Family 15h Models 00h-0Fh CPU - Miscellaneous Control 3 ---------------

 [General Information]
 Device Name: AMD Family 15h Models 00h-0Fh CPU - Miscellaneous Control 3
 Original Device Name: AMD Family 15h Models 00h-0Fh CPU - Miscellaneous Control 3
 Device Class: Host-to-PCI Bridge
 Revision ID: 0
 Bus Number: 0
 Device Number: 24
 Function Number: 5
 PCI Latency Timer: 0
 Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1605&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00
 [System Resources]
 Interrupt Line: N/A
 Interrupt Pin: N/A
 [Features]
 Bus Mastering: Disabled
 Running At 66 MHz: Not Capable
 Fast Back-to-Back Transactions: Not Capable
 [Driver Information]
 Driver Manufacturer: (Standard system devices)
 Driver Description: PCI standard host CPU bridge
 Driver Provider: Microsoft
 Driver Version: 6.1.7601.17514
 Driver Date: 20-Jun-2006
 DeviceInstanceId PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1605&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&C5

Video Adapter -------------------------------------------------------------


NVIDIA GeForce GTX 550 Ti -------------------------------------------------

 [Video chipset]
 Video Chipset: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 550 Ti
 Video Chipset Codename: GF116
 Video Memory: 1024 MBytes of GDDR5 SDRAM
 [Video Card]
 Video Card: EVGA e-GeForce GTX 550 Ti
 Video Bus: PCIe v1.1 x16 (2.5 Gb/s) @ x16 (2.5 Gb/s)
 Video RAMDAC: Integrated RAMDAC
 Video BIOS Version: 70.26.3a.00.50
 Video Chipset Revision: A1
 [Performance]
 Processor Clock: 405.0 MHz
 Shader Unit Clock: 810.0 MHz
 Memory Clock: 162.0 MHz (Effective 648.0 MHz)
 Memory Bus Width: 192-bit
 Number Of ROPs: 24
 Number Of Unified Shaders: 192
 nVidia SLI Status: Enabled
 Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_1244&SUBSYS_15563842&REV_A1
 [Driver Information]
 Driver Manufacturer: NVIDIA
 Driver Description: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 550 Ti
 Driver Provider: NVIDIA
 Driver Version: 9.18.13.3523
 Driver Date: 03-Mar-2014
 DeviceInstanceId PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_1244&SUBSYS_15563842&REV_A1\4&14E8F4CB&0&0010

Monitor -------------------------------------------------------------------


SAMSUNG [Unknown Model: SAM08DB] ------------------------------------------

 [General information]
 Monitor Name: SAMSUNG [Unknown Model: SAM08DB]
 Monitor Name (Manuf): S27B350 
 Serial Number: HCLC805011 
 Date Of Manufacture: Week: 35, Year: 2012
 Monitor Hardware ID: Monitor\SAM08DB
 Max. Vertical Size: 34 cm
 Max. Horizontal Size: 60 cm
 Horizontal Frequency: 30 - 81 kHz
 Vertical Frequency: 56 - 75 Hz
 Maximum Pixel Clock: 170 MHz
 [Advanced parameters]
 Input Signal: Analog: 0.700 V / 0.300 V (1.000 V p-p)
 Display Type: RGB color
 Gamma Factor: 2.20
 [DPMS Modes]
 Standby: Not Supported
 Suspend: Not Supported
 Active Off: Supported
 Standard Colour Space: Not Supported
 Preferred Timing Mode: Supported
 Default GTF Supported: Not Supported
 [DPMS Input Signal]
 Serration VSync: Not Supported
 Sync On Green: Supported
 Composite Sync: Supported
 Separate Syncs: Supported
 Blank-to-black Setup: Not Supported
 [Supported Video Modes]
 1152 x 864 75 Hz
 1280 x 720 60 Hz
 1280 x 800 60 Hz
 1280 x 1024 60 Hz
 1440 x 900 60 Hz
 1600 x 900 60 Hz
 1680 x 1050 60 Hz
 1920 x 1080 598 x 336 mm, Pixel Clock 148.50 MHz

Drives --------------------------------------------------------------------


Floppy Drives -------------------------------------------------------------


(S)ATA/ATAPI Drives -------------------------------------------------------


WDC WD10EALX-009BA0 -------------------------------------------------------

 [General Information]
 Drive Controller: Serial ATA 6Gb/s @ 3Gb/s
 Drive Model: WDC WD10EALX-009BA0
 Drive Revision: 15.01H15
 Drive Serial Number: WD-WCATR9721752
 World Wide Name: 50014EE25C247A5B
 Drive Capacity: 953,869 MBytes (1000 GB)
 Drive Capacity [MB]: 953869
 [Drive Geometry]
 Number of Cylinders: 16383
 Number of Heads: 16
 Sectors Per Track: 63
 Number Of ECC Bytes: 50
 Number of Sectors: 16514064
 Total 32-bit LBA Sectors: 268435455
 Total 48-bit LBA Sectors: 1953525168
 Cache Buffer Size: 32768 KBytes
 [Transfer Modes]
 Sectors Per Interrupt: Total: 16, Active: 0
 Max. PIO Transfer Mode: 4
 Multiword DMA Mode: Total: 2, Active: -
 Singleword DMA Mode: Total: -, Active: -
 Ultra-DMA Mode: Total: 6 (ATA-133), Active: 6 (ATA-133)
 Max. Multiword DMA Transfer Rate: 16.7 MBytes/s
 Max. PIO with IORDY Transfer Rate: 16.7 MBytes/s
 Max. PIO w/o IORDY Transfer Rate: 16.7 MBytes/s
 Transfer Width: 16-bit
 Native Command Queuing: Supported, Max. Depth: 32
 TRIM Command: Not Supported
 [Device flags]
 Fixed Drive: Present
 Removable Drive: Not Present
 Magnetic Storage: Present
 LBA Mode: Supported
 DMA Mode: Supported
 IORDY: Supported
 IORDY Disableable: Supported
 [Features]
 Write Cache: Present, Active
 S.M.A.R.T. Feature: Present, Active
 Security Feature: Present, Inactive
 Removable Media Feature: Not Present, Disabled
 Power Management: Present, Active
 Advanced Power Management: Not Present, Inactive
 Packet Interface: Not Present, Disabled
 Look-Ahead Buffer: Present, Active
 Host Protected Area: Present, Enabled
 Power-Up In Standby: Supported, Inactive
 Automatic Acoustic Management: Not Suppported, Inactive
 48-bit LBA: Supported, Active
 Host-Initiated Link Power Management: Supported
 Device-Initiated Link Power Management: Not Supported
 In-Order Data Delivery: Not Supported
 Hardware Feature Control: Not Supported
 Software Settings Preservation: Supported, Enabled
 NCQ Autosense: Not Supported
 Link Power State Device Sleep: Not Supported
 Hybrid Information Feature: Not Supported
 All Write Cache Non-Volatile: Not Supported
 Extended Number of User Addressable Sectors: Not Supported
 Device Encrypts All User Data: Not Supported
 CFast Specification: Not Supported
 NCQ Priority Information: Supported
 Host Automatic Partial to Slumber Transitions: Not Supported
 Device Automatic Partial to Slumber Transitions: Not Supported
 NCQ Streaming: Not Supported
 NCQ Queue Management Command: Not Supported
 DEVSLP to Reduced Power State: Not Supported
 Extended Power Conditions Feature: Not Supported
 Sense Data Reporting Feature: Not Supported
 Free-Fall Control Feature: Not Supported
 [Self-Monitoring, Analysis and Reporting Technology (S.M.A.R.T.)]
 [01] Raw Read Error Rate: 200/51, Worst: 200
 [03] Spin Up Time: 176/21, Worst: 176 (Data = 4158)
 [04] Start/Stop Count: 100/Always OK, Worst: 100 (Data = 223)
 [05] Reallocated Sector Count: 200/140, Worst: 200
 [07] Seek Error Rate: 200/Always OK, Worst: 200
 [09] Power-On Hours/Cycle Count: 78/Always OK, Worst: 78 (Data = 16263)
 [0A] Spin Retry Count: 100/Always OK, Worst: 100
 [0B] Calibration Retry Count: 100/Always OK, Worst: 100
 [0C] Power Cycle Count: 100/Always OK, Worst: 100 (Data = 221)
 [C0] Power-Off Retract Count: 200/Always OK, Worst: 200 (Data = 220)
 [C1] Load/Unload Cycle Count: 200/Always OK, Worst: 200 (Data = 2)
 [C2] Temperature 110/Always OK, Worst: 105 (Data = 37.0 °C)
 [C4] Reallocation Event Count: 200/Always OK, Worst: 200
 [C5] Current Pending Sector Count: 200/Always OK, Worst: 200
 [C6] Off-Line Uncorrectable Sector Count: 200/Always OK, Worst: 200
 [C7] UltraDMA/SATA CRC Error Rate: 200/Always OK, Worst: 200
 [C8] Write/Multi-Zone Error Rate: 200/Always OK, Worst: 200

SONY BD RW BWU-500S -------------------------------------------------------

 [General information]
 Drive Model: SONY BD RW BWU-500S
 Drive Revision: 2.61
 Serial Number: 30666370 1019743L611
 Device Type: BD-RE
 [Device capabilities]
 Drive can read: CD-R, CD-RW, DVD-R, DVD-RW, DVD+R, DVD+RW, DVD+R DL, BD, BD-RE
 Drive can write: CD-RW, DVD-R, DVD-RW, DVD+R, DVD+RW, DVD+R DL, BD, BD-RE

Audio ---------------------------------------------------------------------


ATI/AMD SB800/Hudson-1 - High Definition Audio Controller -----------------

 Audio Adapter: ATI/AMD SB800/Hudson-1 - High Definition Audio Controller
 Audio Controller Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4383&SUBSYS_84101043&REV_40
 High Definition Audio Codec: RealTek ALC892
 Audio Codec Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0892&SUBSYS_00000000
 [Driver Information]
 Driver Manufacturer: Realtek
 Driver Description: Realtek High Definition Audio
 Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
 Driver Version: 6.0.1.6251
 Driver Date: 22-Nov-2010
 DeviceInstanceId HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0892&SUBSYS_10438410&REV_1003\4&1DDE902D&0&0001

NVIDIA GF116 - High Definition Audio Controller ---------------------------

 Audio Adapter: NVIDIA GF116 - High Definition Audio Controller
 Audio Controller Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0BEE&SUBSYS_15563842&REV_A1
 High Definition Audio Codec: nVidia HDMI
 Audio Codec Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10DE&DEV_0015&SUBSYS_10DE0015
 [Driver Information]
 Driver Manufacturer: NVIDIA
 Driver Description: NVIDIA High Definition Audio
 Driver Provider: NVIDIA Corporation
 Driver Version: 1.3.18.0
 Driver Date: 02-Jul-2012
 DeviceInstanceId HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10DE&DEV_0015&SUBSYS_10DE0101&REV_1001\5&2AF0F13B&0&0001

Network -------------------------------------------------------------------


RealTek Semiconductor RTL8168/8111 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC -------------

 [General information]
 Network Card: RealTek Semiconductor RTL8168/8111 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC
 Vendor Description: Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
 MAC Address: C8-60-00-86-23-B1
 [Capabilities]
 Maximum Link Speed: 1000 Mbps
 Transmit Buffer Size: 193792 Bytes
 Receive Buffer Size: 775168 Bytes
 Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8168&SUBSYS_84321043&REV_06
 [Driver Information]
 Driver Manufacturer: Realtek
 Driver Description: Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
 Driver Provider: Realtek
 Driver Version: 7.46.610.2011
 Driver Date: 09-Jun-2011
 DeviceInstanceId PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8168&SUBSYS_84321043&REV_06\4&2799F330&0&0020

Ports ---------------------------------------------------------------------


Serial Ports --------------------------------------------------------------


Parallel Ports ------------------------------------------------------------


USB -----------------------------------------------------------------------


Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller --------------------------------------


Root Hub ------------------------------------------------------------------


[Port1] : No Device Connected ---------------------------------------------


[Port2] : No Device Connected ---------------------------------------------


[Port3] : Logitech USB Optical WheelMouse ---------------------------------

 [Device Information]
 Device Manufacturer: Logitech
 Product Name: Optical USB Mouse
 Serial Number: N/A
 USB Version Supported: 2.00
 USB Device Speed: USB 1.1 Low-speed
 Driver Description: USB Input Device
 Hardware ID: USB\VID_046D&PID_C016
 [Driver Information]
 Driver Manufacturer: (Standard system devices)
 Driver Description: USB Input Device
 Driver Provider: Microsoft
 Driver Version: 6.1.7601.18199
 Driver Date: 20-Jun-2006
 DeviceInstanceId USB\VID_046D&PID_C016\5&28436818&0&3

[Port4] : No Device Connected ---------------------------------------------


[Port5] : No Device Connected ---------------------------------------------


Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller ------------------------------


Root Hub ------------------------------------------------------------------


[Port1] : No Device Connected ---------------------------------------------


[Port2] : No Device Connected ---------------------------------------------


[Port3] : No Device Connected ---------------------------------------------


[Port4] : No Device Connected ---------------------------------------------


[Port5] : USB Hub ---------------------------------------------------------


[Port1] : No Device Connected ---------------------------------------------


[Port2] : No Device Connected ---------------------------------------------


[Port3] : No Device Connected ---------------------------------------------


[Port4] : No Device Connected ---------------------------------------------


Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller --------------------------------------


Root Hub ------------------------------------------------------------------


[Port1] : No Device Connected ---------------------------------------------


[Port2] : No Device Connected ---------------------------------------------


[Port3] : USB Input Device ------------------------------------------------

 [Device Information]
 Device Manufacturer: Logitech
 Product Name: Logitech USB Keyboard
 Serial Number: N/A
 USB Version Supported: 1.10
 USB Device Speed: USB 1.1 Low-speed
 Driver Description: USB Input Device
 Hardware ID: USB\VID_046D&PID_C315
 [Driver Information]
 Driver Manufacturer: (Standard system devices)
 Driver Description: USB Input Device
 Driver Provider: Microsoft
 Driver Version: 6.1.7601.18199
 Driver Date: 20-Jun-2006
 DeviceInstanceId USB\VID_046D&PID_C315\5&1CC56EFC&0&3

[Port4] : No Device Connected ---------------------------------------------


[Port5] : No Device Connected ---------------------------------------------


Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller ------------------------------


Root Hub ------------------------------------------------------------------


[Port1] : No Device Connected ---------------------------------------------


[Port2] : USB Composite Device --------------------------------------------

 [Device Information]
 Device Manufacturer: Canon
 Product Name: MX880 series
 Serial Number: 2142D8
 USB Version Supported: 2.00
 USB Device Speed: USB 2.0 High-speed
 Driver Description: USB Composite Device
 Hardware ID: USB\VID_04A9&PID_1750
 [Driver Information]
 Driver Manufacturer: (Standard USB Host Controller)
 Driver Description: USB Composite Device
 Driver Provider: Microsoft
 Driver Version: 6.1.7601.18328
 Driver Date: 20-Jun-2006
 DeviceInstanceId USB\VID_04A9&PID_1750\2142D8

[Port3] : No Device Connected ---------------------------------------------


[Port4] : No Device Connected ---------------------------------------------


[Port5] : No Device Connected ---------------------------------------------


Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller --------------------------------------


Root Hub ------------------------------------------------------------------


[Port1] : No Device Connected ---------------------------------------------


[Port2] : No Device Connected ---------------------------------------------


Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller --------------------------------------


Root Hub ------------------------------------------------------------------


[Port1] : No Device Connected ---------------------------------------------


[Port2] : No Device Connected ---------------------------------------------


[Port3] : No Device Connected ---------------------------------------------


[Port4] : No Device Connected ---------------------------------------------


Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller ------------------------------


Root Hub ------------------------------------------------------------------


[Port1] : No Device Connected ---------------------------------------------


[Port2] : No Device Connected ---------------------------------------------


[Port3] : No Device Connected ---------------------------------------------


[Port4] : No Device Connected ---------------------------------------------



It's a large file, but I suspect only a few things on it are relevant, thanks


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, sorry if it's a bit much 
Having problems with Geek Out Ik, surge issues which crash JRiver which make me have to reboot. M-I-C-K-E-Y had suggested this program to get the info on my PC that seemed to be useful, at least I was asked for things like the Motherboard info and other stuff, so I posted to see if anyone has any ideas (I did post on LH Labs, was told to open a ticket, I did, they asked only about how I was connecting to my PC, which I sent them, haven't heard back yet (but it did take a few days to get my 1st response). Generally happens when I am being geeky and comparing different headphones, disconnecting 1 and connecting another. As careful as I am, I get the surge. Have used Geek Out direct into computer USB, also into Vaunix powered hub. Sorry again for such a long post, hoping there is something there useful.


----------



## doctorjazz

It's all greek to me (not geek, greek!!!)


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

You could PM me bro he he he... Will work on it its1am here 

Sent from my Samsung Note 3 using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Anaximandros

ASUS M5A99X EVO

 [BIOS]
 BIOS Date: 12/02/2011
 BIOS Version: 0901
  
 Newest Bios: *Version** **1708 *
  
 And try to download the newest USB driver: *Version**  **1.14.1.0*
  
 You can download the newest drivers for your motherboard here http://support.asus.com/download.aspx?SLanguage=en&m=M5A99X+EVO&os=29


----------



## doctorjazz

m-i-c-k-e-y said:


> You could PM me bro he he he... Will work on it its1am here
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Note 3 using Tapatalk Pro





anaximandros said:


> ASUS M5A99X EVO
> 
> 
> [BIOS]
> ...




Again, sorry for the huge post, I realized I could have PM'd, but this way I hoped to get more input from people (thanks Anaximandros). I'll go to the link for the driver updates in a bit, have some dinner first, not sure what if anything I should do with the BIOS
And, VXace, I'd be happy to pastebin it...what the heck is pastebin, though


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

Yep as *Anaximandros* had said, your motherboard have history of USB issues.
  
 Download BIOS Update, BIOS Utility and USB driver on the link below:
  
ASUS M5A99X EVO Driver Download page: 
  
 If possible have someone assist you if you're not sure what your doing.


----------



## CEE TEE

Now I am trying to figure out how to get a *GO 100*.  Just travel-tested a prototype and it is great for IEMs on the plane!
  
 The noise floor is just <barely> audible in a quiet environment.  During travel it is no issue at all.  
  
 Also- the 3D effect's additional noise is not an issue during travel (the crossfeed sounds better with movies to thicken the center image).
  
 But, the biggest selling point for me (besides less power draw & less chance of a super volume issue/mishap) are the *two different jacks with different impedances.*
  
*Two pairs of IEMs at different volumes can be used by swapping the jacks to suit the listener and the IEM sensitivities.*  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Even with Apple device volume increments being too large, I was still able to find happy volumes for both listeners and didn't need to use the physical buttons on the GO.
  
 Very cool.


----------



## miceblue

What DSD container do y'all recommend for the Geek Out, DSF or DFF, and why would you recommend one over the other?


----------



## doctorjazz

anaximandros said:


> ASUS M5A99X EVO
> 
> 
> [BIOS]
> ...





m-i-c-k-e-y said:


> Yep as *Anaximandros* had said, your motherboard have history of USB issues.
> 
> Download BIOS Update, BIOS Utility and USB driver on the link below:
> 
> ...


----------



## doublea71

So any word on the price for the GO100? And would the GO450 be too much oomph for UM Miracles?


----------



## Audio Addict

On the Geek Wave Campaign, the XD128 comes with the 450 but for optimal IEM, it is switch to the 100 and a gain switch added for full sized headphones.


----------



## TheOx

This is quite a long thread so please forgive me for not reading all of it. I have just received my geekout 450 and was wondering If there is a dedicated thread for the geekouts? I see that there is a thread for the geekout 1000.

I was also wondering if there were any differences between the geekout models aside from power.

I have also read that there are some bugs using the device, is there a list of bugs posted either here that I am missing or at LHLabs?


----------



## miceblue

theox said:


> This is quite a long thread so please forgive me for not reading all of it. I have just received my geekout 450 and was wondering If there is a dedicated thread for the geekouts? I see that there is a thread for the geekout 1000.
> 
> I was also wondering if there were any differences between the geekout models aside from power.
> 
> I have also read that there are some bugs using the device, is there a list of bugs posted either here that I am missing or at LHLabs?



You're in the Geek Out thread. Before the development of the Geek Pulse, the Geek Out was just called "Geek."

As you can see here, the other Geek Out models have pretty much the same specifications, just a bit lower signal-noise ratio and lower THD+N.
http://geek.lhlabs.com/force/geekout/898-geek-out-vs-the-others-3rd-installment


> Geek Out 450, I didn't publish here. Overall is almost the same like its big brother. Voltage output is 2.65V. SNR is 1.8dB less because the signal voltage is reduce a bit. THD+N is roughly 1dB less. That is about it. I ask production team to maintain the highest standard through out the 3 levels.
> 
> Oh, Geek Out 450 is cooler. Almost forget.




As for a list of bugs, I'm not aware of it per se, but there have been some bugs reported such as the volume control and pausing of music when playing DSD files.


----------



## TheOx

Thanks Miceblue. Is the 450 too much for ciems?


----------



## doublea71

theox said:


> Thanks Miceblue. Is the 450 too much for ciems?


 

 Good question - I'm wondering the same thing.


----------



## BenF

theox said:


> Thanks Miceblue. Is the 450 too much for ciems?


 

 You should wait for GO100.


----------



## miceblue

Well it arrived some time when I wasn't in town and I wasn't expecting it since I didn't receive an e-mail with the tracking ID (even in my spam folder), and it came in a kind of sketchy USPS Priority Mail shipping box with no return address and my address hand-written with "uniquesku" written next to my address, but it has finally arrived nonetheless.










Did other peoples' units not come with a warranty/instruction manual or something? I see a lot of questions about how to activate the 3D Awesomifier and it says very clearly how to do so in the instruction sheet (there's a whole section about it labeled in bold: "*3D Awesomification*").


----------



## BaTou069

I see you have a blue slacker cable with your silver geek out 
 I ordered a silver geek out and got a blue slacker cable. My colleague from work ordered a blue geek out and got a silver slacker cable, like you. Of course we switched. 
 Whats going on LH? A little bit of thinking!


----------



## miceblue

batou069 said:


> I see you have a blue slacker cable with your silver geek out
> I ordered a silver geek out and got a blue slacker cable. My colleague from work ordered a blue geek out and got a silver slacker cable, like you. Of course we switched.
> Whats going on LH? A little bit of thinking!



Didn't you mean the silver Slacker cable with my blue Geek Out? : p
But yes I thought that was a bit odd since I've seen photos of the blue Slacker cable. I'm not too bothered by it though since it would probably take another month or two to ship that out. >.>


[rule]Well I've had some time to warm up the Class A Geek Out similar to vacuum tube amplifiers and I've got to say it sounds pretty close to the ODAC/O2, which isn't necessarily a bad thing. It does sound a bit smoother with more bass presence, and has a more rounded soundstage presentation compared to the ODAC/O2. I'm a bit disappointed to be honest considering all of the hype and praise it has received, but for the price, it's quite a good device. A $200 pre-order price for a nicely built USB stick, essentially, that can play any type of music is nice to have unlike the bulky ODAC/O2 units.

The 3D Awesomifier doesn't really have a favourable effect for my taste as it sounds like an added reverberation effect and I'm not a fan of that kind of DSP.

I am kind of surprised to hear that the GO can compete with the Chord Hugo in terms of audio quality, which means the ODAC/O2 could also compete with it in terms of sound quality and those have been out for nearly 3 years now.


----------



## pearljam50000

Who says it can compete with the Hugo?


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

2 GF members who have Chord Hugos in the GF forum.


----------



## CEE TEE

miceblue said:


> "Well it arrived some time when I wasn't in town..."


 
 miceblue, I see you got a nice blue one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Congrats and if you or anyone else would like to trade a Blue 450 for a Black 450, please let me know!  
 (I borrowed a blue one and...dang, it is purdy.)


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

Look at that serial number, really it has been that much??


----------



## miceblue

cee tee said:


> miceblue said:
> 
> 
> > "Well it arrived some time when I wasn't in town..."
> ...



Thanks for the offer! I'm definitely liking the blue colour. It's a bit darker than I thought it was going to be, and I like the darker blues.


[rule]I guess it's been said before, but I just tried out the Shure SE215 with the Geek Out and the 0.47 Ω output definitely has a lot, like a lot lot, of background hiss, much worse than my MacBook Pro's headphone out port...which is disappointing to say the least because the whole point of the Geek Out was to replace the on-board headphone out of a computer. Speaking of replacing the computer's soundcard, I'm not sure I believe the original Geek offered: 





> 10 times more powerful than the headphone amplifier typically used in laptops


 I just switched over to my MacBook Pro's headphone out and the SE215 gets loud enough for me on volume step 1/64 compared to the Geek Out 450's 18/64.


----------



## AxelCloris

miceblue said:


> Well it arrived some time when I wasn't in town and I wasn't expecting it since I didn't receive an e-mail with the tracking ID (even in my spam folder), and it came in a kind of sketchy USPS Priority Mail shipping box with no return address and my address hand-written with "uniquesku" written next to my address, but it has finally arrived nonetheless.
> 
> Did other peoples' units not come with a warranty/instruction manual or something? I see a lot of questions about how to activate the 3D Awesomifier and it says very clearly how to do so in the instruction sheet (there's a whole section about it labeled in bold: "*3D Awesomification*").


 
  
 Huzzah! Hopefully mine isn't far behind either. Looking forward to pairing the GO1000 with my Alpha Dogs to see how it handles. I still haven't had them contact me to verify the address, so I doubt mine is already in the mail.


----------



## raisedbywolves

it's a little funny to me how the geek out is still in "pre-order" status and yet they're going ahead with not one but two more crowdfunded projects. you would think they would take care of geek out and pulse backers fist.


----------



## jexby

why would LH Labs pause/delay any new project when people seem more than willing to stuff money in their pockets?
  
 I'll await my Pulse Xfi, but am done with their sell-sell-sell tactics, already got a refund for the LPS.  (marginal, if any benefit?)
 and requested a Wave refund as well.   the perks and rapidly escalating prices of a DAP just aren't worth it to me.
  
 will plug my iFi micro iDSD into a phone/ipad/macbook for the next 2 years and be more than happy with the sounds and feature set,
 instead of hand wringing how to squeeze all that into a DAP that may or may not deliver.


----------



## miceblue

Is there a way to change the increments at which the volume is changed with the Geek Out in OS X? When I tried it yesterday, I didn't notice anything and I thought it didn't work but I just tried it now and it takes forever to really make any appreciable difference in volume; it's more like a fine adjustment tool rather than a complete volume control. In the instructions they say the computer is the master and the GO is the slave (similar to I2C connections I guess).

One thing I really like about the GO are the sample rate indicators. 44.1 kHz, 48 kHz, and DSD light indicators near the USB port, 3D (with a dark blue light instead of white), x2, x4, and x8 lights near the headphone ports. It just seems really intuitive to me without any markings on the aluminum. Does the GO have a mute relay or something? When you turn on/off the 3D Awesomifier, the GO makes a *click, kook* sound.


I think I'd enjoy the GO more for Windows than OS X because Audirvana Plus can pretty much playback any type of music file even if the DAC can't. Sure, the playback isn't native, but down-sampling shouldn't really make an impact on the overall sound quality and I indeed haven't noticed any really big differences between the GO and the ODAC/O2 when playing DSD or DXD files. I don't think there are media playback software available for Windows that do the same thing, so if I wanted to playback a DXD file in Windows, I would need a DXD-compatible DAC like the GO.

Speaking of Audirvana Plus though, I froze the software by fast forwarding through a bunch of songs on my playlist and the GO had trouble keeping up with switching between the sampling frequency lights and the software hung for about a minute while waiting for the GO to cycle through all the songs. That might be cause some issues for local Head-Fi meets if someone decides to FF to X song in the playlist.


----------



## miceblue

When you plug in the GO to a source with a headphone plugged in, why does the headphone make a weird static noise? Am I damaging the headphone?


----------



## jexby

Larry said the caps are loading up, it was a design element they chose to deliver since it provided better audio quality in the end.
 unsure about headphone damage, but I don't plug mine in until the GO is nice and warm.


----------



## miceblue

jexby said:


> Larry said the caps are loading up, it was a design element they chose to deliver since it provided better audio quality in the end.
> unsure about headphone damage, but I don't plug mine in until the GO is nice and warm.



Oh ok, that's good to know. I had the GO warmed up but I just wanted to switch USB ports so my headphones were already plugged in too.


----------



## pearljam50000

Has the volume isusue been solved?


----------



## Anaximandros

Not yet, the Betatest for the new firmware still has not started.


----------



## CEE TEE

Okay- now I am glad that I have the physical volume controls on the GO.  
 Using the "NoSleep" app on the MacBook Air, I can close the lid and the computer stays on. (Will continue to play music).  
 So?  I can close the computer and just use the GO 450 volume buttons.


----------



## georgelai57

cee tee said:


> Okay- now I am glad that I have the physical volume controls on the GO.
> Using the "NoSleep" app on the MacBook Air, I can close the lid and the computer stays on. (Will continue to play music).
> So?  I can close the computer and just use the GO 450 volume buttons.


 
 Hi,
  
 Which is this "NoSleep" app? The one I see on the App Store (from Limit Point Software) says it won't work if the cover is closed.
  
 Thanks.


----------



## Poimandres

When is the geekout 100 going to be available for preorder? It seems like the 450 would likely make my jh13fp's hiss and since I am extremely sensitive to hiss it would be a no go. 

Anyone else have a 13fp and a 450?


----------



## gikigill

I have the Jh16 and the Geek Out 1000. 

Fantastic combo with almost 0 noise.


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

Ditto with UM Mentor. Go 1000 almost (except when 3D is activated) no noise. 

Sent from my Samsung Note 3 using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CEE TEE

georgelai57 said:


> Which is this "NoSleep" app? The one I see on the App Store (from Limit Point Software) says it won't work if the cover is closed.




It's freeware not available in the App Store. Yeah, I looked at those in the app store too.


----------



## sub50hz

georgelai57 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Which is this "NoSleep" app? The one I see on the App Store (from Limit Point Software) says it won't work if the cover is closed.
> 
> Thanks.


 
  
 https://code.google.com/p/macosx-nosleep-extension/


----------



## Poimandres

Mine is only a few hundred behind it.


----------



## miceblue

poimandres said:


> When is the geekout 100 going to be available for preorder? It seems like the 450 would likely make my jh13fp's hiss and since I am extremely sensitive to hiss it would be a no go.
> 
> Anyone else have a 13fp and a 450?









m-i-c-k-e-y said:


> Ditto with UM Mentor. Go 1000 almost (except when 3D is activated) no noise.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Note 3 using Tapatalk Pro



Which output are you using?

http://geek.lhlabs.com/force/kickstartergeekout/866-who-received-the-geek-out.html?start=875#26544


> This is a quick comparison from what I see on my simple digital oscilloscope (Velleman PCSU 200), between:
> Geek Out 450
> DACport
> Dragonfly 1.0c
> ...


----------



## miceblue

Oh, if anyone is wondering about the Geek Out 100, LH has posted an update on the Geek Wave campaign and it's now a selectable perk.
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/geek-wave-it-s-not-a-next-gen-ipod-it-s-a-no-compromise-portable-music-player


> Geek Out IEM 100
> 
> Got yourself a wicked cool set of IEM's and looking to pair them with our world-renowned Geek Out, without the side effects of blown eardrums? You're in luck!
> 
> ...


----------



## Poimandres

Removed.


----------



## Suopermanni

Hey, any member here living in Melbourne, Australia here? Just want to find out if AddictedtoAudio has gotten their Geek Out stock yet? I've contacted them on numerous occassions and they have yet to give me an answer on this. I think that's because they have no stock...or very limited stock.


----------



## doctorjazz

Is anyone else annoyed by LH introducing a Geek Out for iems, when the original has 2 outputs and its supposed to be optimized for iems or hard to drive headphones depending on which output you use? It's like they're saying, "we didn't get it right the first time, this one should be better). Maybe it's just me, but it seems they constantly offer something that is "the best", then other upgrades that make it really the best, then do it again. I suppose you shouldn't expect"the best" for$2-300, but seems that's what they present. Just sayin'


----------



## Suopermanni

I'd wouldn't mind that so much if they could actually consistently produce and deliver on their promises and product.


----------



## miceblue

I think someone should create a comprehensive volume control guide since I'm having trouble figuring out how volume control works.


[rule]In OS X, volume control with the Geek Out is pretty straightforward: volume keys control the volume of the GO and the GO's on-board volume buttons do fine-tuning of the volume in very small increments. When you adjust the volume like this though, there is no indication of what the actual volume is since it won't change the system nor software volume indicators.

I find that slightly problematic, but it's tolerable.




[rule]I have absolutely no idea how volume control works in Windows XP SP2.
Let's start off with the driver installation process, there is no license agreement first of all.


After installation, you'll run across the error message saying this software doesn't pass the Windows Logo testing to ensure compatibility with Windows XP (LH says it is compatible). Blah blah, Windows XP is no longer officially supported by Microsoft, so I'm not too worried about this.


So after that's done, I adjust all system volume settings to zero to ensure my ears don't get raped and obliterated by ear-piercing music volumes like some people have reported. I don't even know what 3/4 of the volume controls do in Windows XP. I start playing some music after letting the GO warm up and I plug in my headphones. No music can be heard from the headphones, as expected since everything on the system level is at zero volume. I'm using my cheap-o $5 earphones just for precaution in the event the volume does act sporadically and kills something other than my ears. I'm not willing to risk damaging my larger headphones like the AKG K701 (maximum input power rating of 200 mW).

Okay, so things are working as expected. The first thing I do is try to use the volume keys, expecting them to work like in OS X. Nope. They do absolutely nothing, not even the mute button. So maybe the Dell drivers don't work, okay that's fine. I try to adjust the leftmost volume in the system volume slider as seen in the first image. Nope, nothing again. Strange....maybe the GO's hardware buttons? Nope, nothing again. Maybe one of the other volume sliders in the system volume control panel does something. Low and behlold, the "Wave" slider changes the volume for some reason. At this point I am thoroughly confused as to what actually controls the volume.


I then notice the LH logo in my taskbar's system tray and I take a look at it. I don't know know what any of these do. Neither the laptop's volume keys nor the GO seem to adjust any of the sliders here.
I...don't understand. So much for the computer being the master and the GO the slave; I'll just use the GO to adjust the volume.





[rule]Maybe this software isn't optimised for Windows XP. How about in Windows 7? The installation went smoother, without having the verification error message. Setup is much easier as well since there's only really one volume slider in the volume mixer. So far so good. I select the Geek Out as the default playing device, set the system volume to zero, let it warm up, play some music, and no music is playing as expected. I use the laptop's media keys and the volume works as it should, yay!

Aaaaaand then I press any volume button on the Geek Out and the volume jumps to maximum for some reason. Hooray ear rape...good thing I'm still using my cheap-o earphones. After that, the GO's buttons work just like in OS X: they adjust the volume in extremely small increments and there is no change in volume on the system level (meaning you have absolutely no idea what the volume level is essentially).

There's no Light Harmonic logo in the taskbar's system tray this time around, so I don't know what's going on. From quick experimentation though it seems that the GO has its own volume adjustment. Set it to X volume on the GO and the next time you adjust the volume with the GO buttons, it will go back to that setting regardless of the system volume. The system volume adjusts the GO's volume to whatever the system volume is.

It looks like there is a LH logo in the taskbar, but it's invisible.




So confusing....


----------



## walfredo

suopermanni said:


> I'd wouldn't mind that so much if they could actually consistently produce and deliver on their promises and product.


 
  
 Totally agree.


----------



## Suopermanni

Sorry if I sound rather bitter, fellow Head-Fiers. I've just had it with the feeling that I'm getting the run-around from Light Harmonic. They've promised me 2 Geek Out 1000s and they have not delivered.


----------



## zenpunk

Finally got mine (450) after opening few tickets. No tracking number or information are provided as promised when they send it. Well, after my tickets they did provided me one but it was invalid.


----------



## matbhuvi

miceblue said:


> So confusing....


 
  
 Luckily, i don't have any such problems with Windows 7 and JRiver. I disable the volume control in JRiver and adjust the volume through Light Harmonic control panel. To me, that provides the best SQ.


----------



## pearljam50000

Is it possible to somehow avoid the volume issue?


----------



## AxelCloris

pearljam50000 said:


> Is it possible to somehow avoid the volume issue?


 
  
 Stick with using volume control on the computer or on the GO, don't use both. From what I've read the experience is more consistent on a Mac so there's also that to keep in mind.


----------



## miceblue

pearljam50000 said:


> Is it possible to somehow avoid the volume issue?



For OS X users, the volume control is pretty simple and straightforward.

For Windows users, the communication between the GO and the system volume make it confusing. It's suggested to adjust the volume only with the GO, or only with the system settings.
http://geek.lhlabs.com/force/geekoutsupport/1716-creation-of-a-comprehensive-volume-control-guide.html#26800


> 1. The Windows OS slider controls the SLAVE volume. So basically as far as I understood your post and in regular how the volume implementation works is that the SLAVE always follows the Master. If the Master is set at 100% and the Slave at 50% and then you adjust the Masterslider to 98% the Slave jumps to 98%, because that's what the Master dictates.
> 
> The GO buttons are affecting the Master volume. So if we use the Windows slider to attenuate and keep the Master at 100% (which is set to 100% by rebooting etc..) and try to fine tune the volume via buttons we all get the aweful volume jumping to nirvana, as the Master is lowered by 1dB and the Slave volume is set to -1 (~99% max Volume).
> 
> ...


----------



## jcwc

> Originally Posted by *miceblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have absolutely no idea how volume control works in Windows XP SP2.
> 
> Okay, so things are working as expected. The first thing I do is try to use the volume keys, expecting them to work like in OS X. Nope. They do absolutely nothing, not even the mute button. So maybe the Dell drivers don't work, okay that's fine. I try to adjust the leftmost volume in the system volume slider as seen in the first image. Nope, nothing again. Strange....maybe the GO's hardware buttons? Nope, nothing again. Maybe one of the other volume sliders in the system volume control panel does something. Low and behlold, the "Wave" slider changes the volume for some reason. At this point I am thoroughly confused as to what actually controls the volume.


 
  
 I'm using the Geek with Win XP SP3.
  
 After installation of the Geek drivers I first set the volume using the regular Windows volume control. I have the "Wave" slider bar on max and the "Speaker" slider bar about 60% down. Actual playback volume (to suit my requirements) I adjust within the software doing the playback, e.g. foobar or MPCHC or youtube, etc.
  
 I don't touch the volume buttons on the Geek itself.
  
 This has worked out fine for me and I don't get any unexpected surprises.


----------



## AxelCloris

I have a package from Light Harmonic at home. I'm currently away from home so I won't know what it is until tomorrow but now I'm excited!


----------



## doublea71

axelcloris said:


> I have a package from Light Harmonic at home. I'm currently away from home so I won't know what it is until tomorrow but now I'm excited!


 
 Did you order a GO? Very mysterious - keep us posted.


----------



## AxelCloris

So my Light Harmonic package was indeed one of my Geek Outs. It turns out that it's my Geek Out 720 in black. Mine came packaged with a transparent slacker cable. I won't be using the slacker since the design requires the Geek Out be inverted during use. As we speak I'm using it with my AudioQuest Dragontail. Early impressions are leading me to think that this is one damned impressive little guy. I have little doubt that it will be replacing my Dragonfly. I'm starting out with the HE-400 but I'll be moving on to my CIEM before too long to see if I run into noise floor issues. You'd probably imagine that the background is quite dark with the HE-400, and you'd be right.


----------



## kugino

axelcloris said:


> So my Light Harmonic package was indeed one of my Geek Outs. It turns out that it's my Geek Out 720 in black. Mine came packaged with a transparent slacker cable. I won't be using the slacker since the design requires the Geek Out be inverted during use. As we speak I'm using it with my AudioQuest Dragontail. Early impressions are leading me to think that this is one damned impressive little guy. I have little doubt that it will be replacing my Dragonfly. I'm starting out with the HE-400 but I'll be moving on to my CIEM before too long to see if I run into noise floor issues. You'd probably imagine that the background is quite dark with the HE-400, and you'd be right.


 
 glad you got it! i have a green 720 coming who knows when, so i'll be interested to see what your impressions are. have fun!


----------



## LNSpilot

I've had my geek out 450 for almost a week now. I find it to be great.  
  
 I primarily use my Mac's OS's volume control, and then the geek out's for small adjustments. 
  
 I'm glad I backed this kick starter. Cheers to the crew. 
  
  
 A beginners impressions:
  
 Misses - to be quickly forgotten:
  
 -Upon initial plug in, the unit provides a strange static-like interference, lasting about three seconds. Happens every time. 
  
 -An unpleasant surge when unplugged with headphones in. 
  
 Hits - that keep bringing me back.
  
 - Definitely airy and open. The 3D awesomefier actually affects the soundstage. It's subtle, yeah, but very noticeable when paying attention. I dig it. 
  
 - It does a great job with LCD-X as a mobile solution. Also, My T5p's are happy with it; it's honest and doesn't push them to either side. 
  
 I can't wait to hear what my non-audio-type friends think of the geek.


----------



## miceblue

I received my Geek Out units yesterday. I didn't get any information regarding a tracking number in my e-mail inbox, including spam, but after punching in the number on the shipping label, it looks like they used a 1-day shipping service.

Originally I returned my blue GO 450 because I was hearing a very audible background noise with sensitive headphones and earphones and others have reported not hearing the background hiss. Upon sending that unit back to LH, they personally tested it and Gavin himself reported back that the unit passed their inspection process.


Spoiler: Some Test Results















Gavin also recommended using the GO 100 for sensitive headphones and earphones. If you want the GO 100 though, you have to pay the price difference, $90. I opted out to get the GO 100 since I likely won't use the unit with said headphones.


Fast forward a week and now I have the blue GO 450 with a different serial number and a red GO 1000 from the Geek Pulse/Out combo + $100 Big Thanks perks.
Included in the box were quality control tests personally done by Manny.


Spoiler: Quality Control Test Results



GO 450



GO 1000







Spoiler: Large Photos of Geek Out Units






Spoiler: Original Blue Geek Out 450 Serial Number
















If you can't tell in these photos, the red GO is more of a van cherry dark red instead of the typical brighter cherry colour from other photos. Also, the red GO has a rough/matte finish with a uniform texture whereas the blue GO has a smooth semi-glossy finish with a brushed metal-like texture.

In terms of sound quality, the two are identical, which is to be expected. In short, if you've heard the Objective DAC and Objective 2 amplifier, then the Geek Out sounds pretty close to them. It's transparent and provides minimally-coloured audio to your headphones.

In terms of noise floor, I can still make out the background hiss more easily with the GO 450 model than with the GO 1000 model, but not by much, which is strange to me. The background hiss is much quieter now than my previous unit. The old GO 450 unit used to have a hSSSSSSSS kind of background noise, and now it's more of a dulled husHHHHHHHHHH kind of sound, and is slightly more quiet with the GO 1000. Turning on the 3D Awesomifier though is a complete disaster for sensitive headphones; the noise floor is raised and instruments sound distorted and static-like, especially at low volume levels.


----------



## zenpunk

Again those are pointless and misleading lab results, it looks like the Audio Precision has an input impedance of 300 Ohms.
 The results would likely be pathetic compared to the competition if those were measured with a 16 or 32 Ohm load.
 I don't understand why LH Labs didn't even bother to get some iems and done some real life tests and tried their units with.
 The issue is obvious unless their are all deaf.


----------



## miceblue

zenpunk said:


> Again those are pointless and misleading lab results, it looks like the Audio Precision has an input impedance of 300 Ohms.
> The results would likely be pathetic compared to the competition if those were measured with a 16 or 32 Ohm load.
> I don't understand why LH Labs didn't even bother to get some iems and done some real life tests and tried their units with.
> The issue is obvious unless their are all deaf.



No yeah I totally agree with you. The background hiss thing seems to be pretty common based on what I've seen with people who have received the GO 450. It seems silly to me that they have to offer another model, GO 100, to make up for people who use sensitive headphones/earphones. Power is not the issue at all. I get plenty of headroom regarding the volume with the GO 450, or even the GO 1000. I don't understand how a lower power would solve anything.


----------



## matbhuvi

Got my Shiit Wyrd today. There is an obvious difference in the texture of bass. The overall signature seems to be less grainy and hence smooth. The lower noise floor gives more musical feel to the presentation. I don't see any difference in sound stage or tonal / timbre aspects. This is on a windows PC with enermax modular power supply. YMMV based on your setup. Overall, i would recommend it. I have used the USB cable that i had for my external HDD to connect the Wyrd to my PC. I have ordered Shiit usb cable as well. Not sure whether that is going to have such obvious impact. Let's see.


----------



## pearljam50000

how many hours for break in?


----------



## tomscy2000

Originally Posted by *miceblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 





>


 
  
 Err.... 20-27 uVrms of residual noise/hum is incredibly high --- that's within their accepted tolerances? I'd accept 15 uV and below, but my personal preference would be <5 uV.
  
 I'm going to assume that (1) high current draw (otherwise it won't generate enough power without multiple step-up transformers and/or DC-DC converters), and (2) lack of galvanic isolation (otherwise it wouldn't be able to draw that much current) are to blame for the huge residual noise. But heck, what do I know.


----------



## miceblue

tomscy2000 said:


> > .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is it? I don't know these measurements well enough to know what is considered good vs bad.


----------



## jonbernard

I've heard three Geek Outs now, two 450s and a 1000. One of the 450s and the 1000 are silent, even at volumes I would never use for music, but the other 450 has noticeable background hiss even at normal volumes.
  
 Unfortunately, I don't have the results of any tests with the AP for any of these.


----------



## jexby

Wow shocker, another data point that shows LH QA on all units is not equally applied.
If this happens with the Pulse there should be riots and refunds, in that order.


----------



## tomscy2000

miceblue said:


> Is it? I don't know these measurements well enough to know what is considered good vs bad.


 
  
 Well, I can't be sure whether that parameter actually is testing for residual noise or not, but from what I've seen, it's the only one where the units are measured on the order of microvolts (also represented in terms of dB under full scale or its corresponding percentage), so it's unlikely to be anything else.
  
 Consider the "lowly" (but very good for the price) FiiO E10K, which is being sold for <$70. It has QC parameters for its line-out to have <10 uV RMS of hum/noise, while it's headphone-out should have <15 uV RMS of hum/noise. This is a similar comparison, as it is also an USB-powered device. The higher-end Resonessence Concero HP is rated at <3.4 uV (A-weighted). A battery-powered device like the Cowon P1 is measured at ~3 uV (the Calyx M is around 2 uV), while the iBasso DX50 is a bit worse at ~11 uV.
  
 For me, I can hear residual noise at moderate listening volumes even for the Concero HP, but I have to really listen for it. In practical terms, it's silent. I remember hearing some very low level hiss with the DX50 and very low level hiss with the E10K.
  
 It'd be interesting if you could ask JDS about the residual noise performance of your C5D (it's a simple reference in their DSIII, and they seem willing to publicize measurements), as it is similarly priced to the GO. The GO still has a more advanced design overall, but the C5D has admirable power filtering at its price point.


----------



## miceblue

tomscy2000 said:


> miceblue said:
> 
> 
> > Is it? I don't know these measurements well enough to know what is considered good vs bad.
> ...



Holy cow, then that really is high on the Geek Out with a 19 μV measurement and being able to pass the inspection tests. :/

That's a good suggestion for the C5D. I'll send an e-mail to them shortly. My previous experience with their customer service has been really positive and they usually reply back < 24 hours later.


----------



## miceblue

Wow, talk about top-notch customer service! I already got a reply back.


> Here's a converter:
> C5 Noise floor = -105dBu = 4.355877 microvolts




Noise measurement for the C5 was recorded here:
http://blog.jdslabs.com/?p=464

C5D has a slightly higher noise floor at -103.3 dBu as opposed to the C5's -105 dBu (5.297557 μV according to this chart):
http://blog.jdslabs.com/?p=722

That's a _really_ impressive measurement relatively speaking.


----------



## Supperconductor

So I finally got to hear my GO 1000 with my friend's Shure SE 846 IEMs. He bought some new tips just for me to try his headphones (yeah, he's a super nice guy).
  
 I have to say I was expecting ***SOME*** background noise and hiss but neither of us could detect any. I have to say the SE 846's sounded magnificent. Lots of texture, detail, and slam, but never fatiguing.
  
 So for those of you who are hearing some background noise from their GO devices, I say get them exchanged.


----------



## miceblue

supperconductor said:


> So I finally got to hear my GO 1000 with my friend's Shure SE 846 IEMs. He bought some new tips just for me to try his headphones (yeah, he's a super nice guy).
> 
> I have to say I was expecting ***SOME*** background noise and hiss but neither of us could detect any. I have to say the SE 846's sounded magnificent. Lots of texture, detail, and slam, but never fatiguing.
> 
> So for those of you who are hearing some background noise from their GO devices, I say get them exchanged.



Again, like I've said before. I already sent my unit back and they replied back with those test results and stated my unit passed their inspection tests. With this, I can only conclude that the background hiss is in fact normal.

And as what I, and others, have stated already, the GO 1000 has less noise than the GO 450.


----------



## Supperconductor

miceblue said:


> Again, like I've said before. I already sent my unit back and they replied back with those test results and stated my unit passed their inspection tests. With this, I can only conclude that the background hiss is in fact normal.
> 
> And as what I, and others, have stated already, the GO 1000 has less noise than the GO 450.


 
 That's a shame. With more sensitive cans like IEM's used with a GO 1000, is it possible to attenuate the signal with an in-line resistor? Or will a resistor alter the sound character of the IEM's? With the SE846 I had to use a lot of digital volume reduction which reduces overall resolution.


----------



## miceblue

supperconductor said:


> miceblue said:
> 
> 
> > Again, like I've said before. I already sent my unit back and they replied back with those test results and stated my unit passed their inspection tests. With this, I can only conclude that the background hiss is in fact normal.
> ...



I'm actually not sure. I'm not too familiar with how resistors work in regards to output impedance vs headphone/load impedances if they're added on to the headphone cable or amp output. It might not be a good idea to use one if you have an extremely small load like the SE846 (~8 Ω impedance rating) since it could draw too much current; but again, I'm not 100% sure about this.
http://www.soundandvision.com/content/shure-se846-ear-headphone


> The SE846 has a lower rated impedance than that of most other earphones, which range from 16 to 25 ohms; the SE846 is spec’d at 9 ohms at 1,000 Hz. Shure engineers are quick to point out that the impedance rises to 16 ohms at 60 Hz, where the current demands are higher.


----------



## matbhuvi

miceblue said:


> That's a _really_ impressive measurement relatively speaking.


 
  
 Unlike GO, C5D is battery powered device. That is why Shiit Wyrd is giving considerable performance gain in GO for me.


----------



## zenpunk

An usb isolator had zero impact on my go. 
Adding a main powered unit to fix issues with a portable device is a bit lame and completely defeat the main purpose of the Geek Out.


----------



## MikeyFresh

zenpunk said:


> An usb isolator had zero impact on my go.
> Adding a main powered unit to fix issues with a portable device is a bit lame and completely defeat the main purpose of the Geek Out.


 

 Perhaps your intended "main purpose", but not necessarily that of all others. And that's no attack on you, so don't take it as one.
  
 I use my GO1000 as a line level DAC into a stereo pre/headphone amp, driving powered monitor speakers in a bedroom system.
  
 Along with a Mac mini running Audirvana+ and the iFi iUSBPower, this makes for a tidy bedroom system that sits in a bay window, taking up zero floor space.
  
 Granted that's _my_ particular main purpose, and not necessarily that of most others, but therein lies the point. Not everyone will use the device in the exact same way.
  
 I don't know what USB isolator you used, and I don't wish to belabor a point previously covered, but all computers are noisy in the context of acceptable typical noise levels in audio equipment. Most any USB bus powered device will benefit from either battery power or a bus power cleansing/replacement device. The issue those methods intend to fix is not that of the Geek Out nor any other DAC, it fixes the problem of dirty computer power.
  
 And no, don't go listening for that as an audible noise floor difference with sensitive IEMs. The noise they address is in the ultrasonic region, it's EMI, no one ever said it would correct for audible noise floor issues unless those are directly caused by EMI's negative effect on the audio circuitry.


----------



## zenpunk

My issue is that quite a few compromises have to be made to build such a small and powerful DAC/Headphone amplifier, which are sadly pretty obvious in the case of the Geek Out.
 You would likely get better performance from a compact desktop solution for less, or little more, than the price of the Geek Out +iUSBPower. It would also be a less messy solution.
 Audio-GD 11.32 comes to mind but there is plenty of choice those days.
 But if you are happy with your set-up then all is well.


----------



## matbhuvi

zenpunk said:


> An usb isolator had zero impact on my go.
> Adding a main powered unit to fix issues with a portable device is a bit lame and completely defeat the main purpose of the Geek Out.


 

 The issue is when you use the Geek out with desktop. I can't use GO with my Nexus devices. I am yet to try otg cable, y splitter and external battery power. But, that becomes a transportable rig rather than portable rig imo.


zenpunk said:


> My issue is that quite a few compromises have to be made to build such a small and powerful DAC/Headphone amplifier, which are sadly pretty obvious in the case of the Geek Out.
> You would likely get better performance from a compact desktop solution for less, or little more, than the price of the Geek Out +iUSBPower. It would also be a less messy solution.
> Audio-GD 11.32 comes to mind but there is plenty of choice those days.
> But if you are happy with your set-up then all is well.


 
  
 Audio GD does punch well above its weight. In a pure desktop setup, i agree with you that 11.32 makes more sense than GO. I have 10ES. But, that is almost as big as my CPU taking 50% of my table space..


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

IMO, talking about size/cost/performance/features GO is hard to beat.
  
 Better, IF they resolve the Bugs out.


----------



## miceblue

How does the Geek Out fare next to the iDSD Micro?
I just saw the playback abilities it has and it surpasses those of the Geek Out. I only know of 1 DSD256 album though, let alone any in DSD512.


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

During early of this year, LH was mentioning of a DSD256 possibility thru firmware upgrade but needs testing.
  
 Who knows....


----------



## pearljam50000

How do i up sample to 384k with Jriver?


----------



## matbhuvi

pearljam50000 said:


> How do i up sample to 384k with Jriver?


 

 Tools -> Audio tab -> under Settings -> DSP & Output format -> Output format -> There you can set the sample frequency for the corresponding input frequency,


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

Better yet instead of changing the Sample Rate all to 384k why not upsample everything to DSD128 in the output encoding...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Change Output encoding to: *2xDSD in DoP format*
  

  
  
 Will result like this:
  
 Input is 24/192 flac. Output is DSD128


----------



## pearljam50000

Thanks, both of you ^_^


----------



## kugino

So apparently my GO 720 finally shipped after numerous emails and a couple of tickets opened. Don't know why it was such an arduous process, but it was...


----------



## bahorn

kugino said:


> So apparently my GO 720 finally shipped after numerous emails and a couple of tickets opened. Don't know why it was such an arduous process, but it was...


 
 I pre-ordered a blue GO 720 in March.  The only email update I received was a generic update email in May or June.  I finally opened a ticket a couple of weeks and found out there are no more blue GO 720 units, they will only come in black.  Manny promptly sent me a black 720 which I got last week.


----------



## kugino

bahorn said:


> I pre-ordered a blue GO 720 in March.  The only email update I received was a generic update email in May or June.  I finally opened a ticket a couple of weeks and found out there are no more blue GO 720 units, they will only come in black.  Manny promptly sent me a black 720 which I got last week.


 

 that sounds about right. i originally ordered the green, but only when i opened a ticket was i told that black was the only color available. and i wondered why no one contacted me to tell me that only the black was availalbe...and why did i have to open a ticket just to get the black one, which apparently was in stock? </endrant>


----------



## Poimandres

Do you think it has anything to do with their new found focus for milking the crowd funding cash cow? 

Why bother with fixing the firmware which may cause hearing damage when they were so kind to include that warning on the geek out? After all they are simply doing us a favor, by stating on the label that their device may cause hearing damage. This should preclude them from any backlash shouldn't it?

Why bother letting anyone know that although they were promised certain colors that they only have black? Is it possible that they needed additional time to fulfill the production demand and thought that they would be able to buy additional time to catch up on orders? Or is it possible that their focus on nickel and diming the audiophile community took up most of their time, it is possible that it was a genuine mistake and oversight. 

Let us see what Friday brings.


----------



## Larry Ho

Hi,
  
 For color, the major consideration is the M.O.Q of anodization factory here. We are forced to pick the most popular color and assign one color for one model to meet the M.O.Q
  
 Sorry to say, even with our hard work to promote and trying hard to make the production volume big enough. But audiophile market's size seems not so attractive for the manufacturers.
 This is not IF I want to do it, it is about IF they want to accept our purchase order under 100 pieces. 
  
 Cheers,
  
 Larry


----------



## Poimandres

Looking forward to the updated driver release on Friday Larry. I for one haven't even used my GO as it has been collecting dust for over a month since I received it. I refuse to damage my ears, my ciems/iems nor would I even consider selling my GO until such time that the volume issue is addressed. 

From what I have been reading on the LH Forum is it true that this will finally be fixed with a firmware update this Friday?


----------



## georgelai57

larry ho said:


> Hi,
> 
> For color, the major consideration is the M.O.Q of anodization factory here. We are forced to pick the most popular color and assign one color for one model to meet the M.O.Q
> 
> ...



It's only a color, people. We're not wearing it. 

And if you have been involved with manufacturing, indeed, our "audiophile" hobby is small volumes and at the mercy of manufacturers.

I sympathize with Larry and LH. Next time just follow Henry Ford. Black only!

Meanwhile I'm enjoying my GO1000. Even if it had come in pink with purple dots.


----------



## kugino

larry ho said:


> Hi,
> 
> For color, the major consideration is the M.O.Q of anodization factory here. We are forced to pick the most popular color and assign one color for one model to meet the M.O.Q
> 
> ...


 
  
  


georgelai57 said:


> It's only a color, people. We're not wearing it.
> 
> And if you have been involved with manufacturing, indeed, our "audiophile" hobby is small volumes and at the mercy of manufacturers.
> 
> ...


 
 i could care less about the color. that's not the issue. the issue is why, when people are ordering other colors, are they not being told that black is the only color available? why does it take opening multiple tickets for information to flow to the customer? when it was known that only black was going to be available, why weren't all the backers of the 720 told about it? THAT's the issue. i could care less whether they had pink or green or whatever color. it's the lack of communication that's quite frankly, terrible.


----------



## pearljam50000

Screw the colors, just fix yhe volume issue):


----------



## gikigill

Yup, various color options make life a lot harder. The Schiit range comes in a single colour for a very good reason.


----------



## Poimandres

Any update on the driver release? Did they mean next Friday?


----------



## doublea71

kugino said:


> i could care less about the color. that's not the issue. the issue is why, when people are ordering other colors, are they not being told that black is the only color available? why does it take opening multiple tickets for information to flow to the customer? when it was known that only black was going to be available, why weren't all the backers of the 720 told about it? THAT's the issue. i could care less whether they had pink or green or whatever color. it's the lack of communication that's quite frankly, terrible.


 

 Agreed. Who wants to hear excuses about the color when they don't even bother to send a message about it in the first place? It's still amateur hour over at LH imo. They need to hire a professional in this field to fix their dated and unsatisfactory fulfillment process. They need to read Jason Stoddard's posts about what he learned while building and running Schiit - they seem to be making the some of the same mistakes he did and it's unnecessary.


----------



## kugino

my GO 720 came in today. won't have time to listen until later this evening and will post some thoughts at that time...


----------



## Poimandres

Be careful or wait for the new firmware that was supposed to be out today.....mine has been sitting unused for over a month.


----------



## doctorjazz

Same here, GO 1K, hardly use it, waiting for the firmware upgrade...


----------



## Poimandres

Tell me about it, it has been collecting dust on the top shelf of my closet. My X5 however has been getting a lot of playtime.


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

I just don't touch those buttons. Period. 
  
 Enjoying it since.
  
  
 It _seems_ they have decided this color scheme:
  
 GO450 - Silver
 GO720 - Black
 GO1000 - Red
 GO100 - Blue


----------



## doctorjazz

Same, though it is the DX90, with or without ALO National...


----------



## Poimandres

Hmmm been thinking about picking up the leckerton mkii or the port micro. I don't think I need an amp for my 13's though with the 5.


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

Nice! Hoping to eleminate a dap/amp combi with the Wave.


----------



## uncola

Hey guys Larry posted on geek force that the new beta firmware for the geek out is done with internal testing and is being sent to some non internal beta testers this weekend.  This is great news, the volume control issue was getting them some negative PR.  That and some random units having a high noise floor were the two most common complaints I saw on forums.
  
 "Finalizing the beta firmware now. Will send out for 7 beta testers during the weekend.

 Larry"


----------



## miceblue

I'd say the Geek Out does a good job against the Hugo in terms of sound quality. I forgot the idiom that relates to this, gave them a good run for their money? Something like that. XD


----------



## Exesteils

I've been using the GO on and off since I got it. Mostly because its just so small that I always have it in my bag

That's not to say I would mind a firmware update to address it's current minor(imo) flaws


----------



## kugino

miceblue said:


> I'd say the Geek Out does a good job against the Hugo in terms of sound quality. I forgot the idiom that relates to this, gave them a good run for their money? Something like that. XD


 

 good to know.
  
 off topic, but i just have to say that the hifiman connectors are just butt ugly...whatever you think about the aesthetics of the headphones, those connectors make it worse. i wish he had chosen some other connectors...sigh. nice setup, btw!


----------



## miceblue

kugino said:


> miceblue said:
> 
> 
> > I'd say the Geek Out does a good job against the Hugo in terms of sound quality. I forgot the idiom that relates to this, gave them a good run for their money? Something like that. XD
> ...



Yeah no I totally agree with you on the connectors. This is actually a HE-560 demo unit and it came with a broken cable due to its delicacy. Fortunately a replacement cable made its way though.

The Hugo is part of a demo with the Noble Audio lineup, so I'll post some impressions on the Geek Out and Hugo with some of their lineup and whether or not I can hear the background hiss on the GO with them.


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

Mice, is it a GO100? 

Sent from my Samsung Note 3 using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kugino

so far, on the GO 720, i do not hear any background hiss. using grados right now. haven't checked with IEMs yet, though...


----------



## miceblue

m-i-c-k-e-y said:


> Mice, is it a GO100?



That's the GO 450.


[rule]Yup, it looks like the Kaiser 10 and Noble 4 demo earphones can pick up the noise on the GO 450 and GO 1000. The Chord Hugo isn't immune from background hiss either it seems, even on battery power.


That's another +1 to the JDS Labs C5 or C5D if you need a quiet amp/DAC for sensitive earphones.




....I still seem to be the only person who has WiFi problems when using the Geek Out. >.>
Sometimes when the GO is plugged in to my MacBook Pro, the WiFi is pretty much unusable and the ping values vary between one hundred and a few thousand milliseconds. If the GO is attached to the Slacker Mini, sometimes I can move it around and the ping rates will magically drop back to normal levels (~32 to 50 ms). This happens with any of my GO units.


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

So how is the SQ of GO450/1000? 

You will be writing your review/impression in relation to other stuffs (Hugo, C5D, E7)?


----------



## miceblue

m-i-c-k-e-y said:


> So how is the SQ of GO450/1000?
> 
> You will be writing your review/impression in relation to other stuffs (Hugo, C5D, E7)?



Between the two, they sound identical to me, which is what Larry intended.

When I write my review of the Geek Out, whenever I get the time to do so and I want to wait until they update the firmware for the Windows drivers, I probably won't go into detail about the Hugo since it's a demo unit with the Noble Audio lineup. Ironically, I personally wouldn't recommend either for sensitive earphones or Noble's CIEMs since both the Hugo and the Geek Out have background hiss that kind of really annoys me when I'm listening to music.

From what I hear with them and the touring HE-560 unit though, the GO does an admirable job in the sound quality department compared to the Hugo. The Hugo on the other hand has pretty much every standard unbalanced input/output connection one would need, and some nice additions with the myriad of LEDs in it (there's probably around two dozen in there for different volume/sampling/crossfeed indicators...).

Regarding the sound quality though, the Hugo still has the edge for sure overall. The imaging and instrument separation are far better with the Hugo, having a very black background between each instrument (if you can call it that). The Hugo also has a smoother and flatter frequency response in my opinion compared to the GO. The GO seems to have a slight upper-midrange/lower-treble harshness and a slight bump in the bass area somewhere. From what I personally have at hand, the ODAC/O2 was my reference DAC/amp combo. The GO has some characteristics that I like more than it, but they have slightly different sounds from one another and I still like the ODAC/O2 with some headphone pairings. The Hugo, to me, has some characteristics of both the ODAC/O2 (bass response, instrument separation, fairly clear frequency response) and GO in terms of sound, but it's more similar to the GO (smoother sound, more rounded soundstage, better imaging, more natural-sounding).

For sensitive earphones and CIEMs, I personally recommend the C5D for everyday music since it has zero background hiss. It doesn't play anything above 24/96 though, so that's a limitation. It is ready to use with Andoid and iOS 7 devices though, out of the box.


----------



## alpha421

Has anyone received the GO 100, yet?  Anyone else find it puzzling that it cost $10 less then the GO 1000?


----------



## AxelCloris

No GO 100 here.


----------



## kugino

alpha421 said:


> Has anyone received the GO 100, yet?  Anyone else find it puzzling that it cost $10 less then the GO 1000?


 

 nothing they do surprises or puzzles me anymore...


----------



## kugino

kugino said:


> nothing they do surprises or puzzles me anymore...


 

 case in point - the GO 720 is up for sale at a certain shan't be named site...and it will be around $100 less than i paid for it via the IGG campaign. awesome.


----------



## zenpunk

There is quite few Geek Out  up for sale here and mine is likely to join those if the new firmware doesn't materialise soon. It is a shame as I feel the unit has some potential but I can't help to feel the design was rushed and there was definitely very poor testing protocols as all the mentioned issues should have been easily spotted.


----------



## Poimandres

I wouldn't even sell mine....how would you sell something that has the potential to damage hearing or phones? Mine still sits collecting dust with the hopes that one day I will at least be able to use it.


----------



## zenpunk

I have the same guilty feeling about selling mine. I am surprised LH Labs got away so lightly about selling what is in the end a broken and dangerous device.
 Small boutique sale volume might explain it as just one  lawsuit for hearing damage would probably sink the firm.


----------



## georgelai57

I hope this volume issue is sorted out. For me as a Mac user using Audirvana+ it is a non-issue as I never adjust volume on the GO itself. The fact that the Apple TV remote also world means that I can also control the volume from further away.


----------



## rickhawk22

For those worried about the volume issue and having it collect dust, please PM me if you interested in selling it I'll be using it on my MacBook so the volume issue won't affect me. Thanks!!


----------



## zenpunk

I use a MacBook Pro and sadly I blasted my ears a few times after the volume jumped to max after trying to turn down the volume using the - button on the unit.
 Once again the issues are inherent to the design and has nothing to do with the OS used.


----------



## rickhawk22

Interesting your the first Mac user that has pointed out the issue with their setup. Most Mac users I've read say they don't have the problem. The offer still stands as I would use the volume on the Mac (Jriver) and not touch the buttons at all. I'm sure an update will be released that will remedy the problem eventually.


----------



## tfischer

I believe that the Mac OS X and PC volume blast issues are actually quite different. 
  
On Mac OS X:
  
 The volume is originally controlled by the master volume on the Mac. The volume can be further modified by using the buttons on the Geek Out, but these changes are not reflected by the master volume setting on the Mac - the Mac doesn't know that you've modified the volume.
  
 If, after playing with the Geek Out volume buttons to the change the volume, you then go back to modifying the volume with the master volume slider on the Mac, the first thing that happens is that the volume on the Geek Out will jump back to whatever the Mac master volume was set at. So, if you have Mac / master volume turned all the way up, and then you turn the volume to be very quiet with the physical Geek Out buttons, you are going to get a big, possibly huge, possibly painful, volume jump the next time you touch the master volume control in Mac OS X. You can get the opposite effect by starting with a very low Mac/master volume, and then raising the volume with the physical Geek Out buttons. The next time the master volume is touched, the Geek Out volume will jump back down to the very quiet levels that it started out at.
  
 I've also accidentally blasted my ears with some whacky switching from Audirvana+ to iTunes or Spotify (or any other software where the audio stream is no longer processed by Audirvana+ before going out to the DAC). I'm not exactly sure what the combination of actions is that needs to reproduce the problem because it doesn't occur systematically, but I've seen the volume suddenly jump to 0db when switching between audio playback applications. I consider this to be more user error rather than some inherent problem with the Geek Out - this seems to me to be more about audio software vying for control of the audio output, rather than some volume control issue on the DAC.
  
On a Microsoft Windows-based system:
  
 From my understanding, it sounds like just touching the "down" volume button on the Geek Out can make the master volume suddenly jump to 0db. I'm kind of surprised that everyone is expecting this to be fixed with a firmware update; maybe it can and will be, but I would have thought that this was a bug that needed to be fixed in the Windows driver that needs to be installed in order to even make the Geek Out work on a Windows PC.
  
 I happily avoid the issue by not using Windows operating systems with the Geek Out, and on Mac OS X by either not touching the Geek Out volume buttons at all, or by only making very slight/fine volume adjustments with them. I also now take a little extra care with when switching between Audirvana+ and other audio playback software to ensure that the volume level hasn't jumped to 0db...


----------



## kdestremps28

the 450 has been sweet with everything I have thrown at it so far. IEMs and full size with none of the noise issues people have been reporting.


----------



## miceblue

kdestremps28 said:


> the 450 has been sweet with everything I have thrown at it so far. IEMs and full size with none of the noise issues people have been reporting.



What earphones did you use? I could clearly hear the background hiss with my GO 450 on all of Noble Audio's lineup with the 0.47 Ω output.


----------



## jexby

kdestremps28 said:


> the 450 has been sweet with everything I have thrown at it so far. IEMs and full size with none of the noise issues people have been reporting.


 
  
 that was true for my GO450 as well, silent.
 when plugged into a macbook pro USB port, using DragonTail (or not), or the Slacker Cable-
 no music playing, mac system volume controlling GO volume, or Audirvana+ controlling GO volume, vol at max.  = quiet background.
  
 with:  Heir Audio 4.AiS (IEMs) and NAD HP50.
 0.47 output
  
 of course the 3D Awfulfier feature was NOT turned on.
  
 GO units must be differ somehow with internal components, QA testing of DC offset?, or our computers.


----------



## kdestremps28

I have used a ue900, rha ma750i, ie80, gr07 mkII, and klipsch x11 with no issues. All also with the 0.47 Ω output. Maybe I just got lucky.. or maybe I am finally going deaf.


----------



## pedalhead

My GO 450 arrived today (after a number of tickets raised with LH).  I'd ordered a blue one but found out when chasing them for a delivery date that they had run out of blue...so it was silver or silver.  Oh well, no big deal (but a bit irritating).  I'm in the UK so naturally had to pay customs charges.  Fair enough, however LH put $299 value against it for customs purposes, inflating the customs charge to £43.50 ($72 USD).  Pretty annoying considering I paid $199 for it.  I hope they don't pull the same trick with the Pulse.  I've backed a Pulse X with all the goodies and LPS & don't want to pay customs charges on inflated valuations for those two!
  
 Anyway, so far the GO 450 sounds pretty good through my HF-2s.  They also seem to drive my HD-600s pretty well too.  Unfortunately, I hadn't read about the volume bug so of course the first thing I did with the HF-2s on my head and listening to the latest Opeth was press the Vol - button on the GO.  Holy *&^&*!!!!  Cans ripped off head and USB unplugged.  Now that I've read up on the forums, I see that LH have known about the volume bug for a while.  I wonder why on earth they don't include some addendum in the packaging warning us about it...or if that wasn't logistically possible then a simple email to all backers of the GO warning us about it.  The fact they didn't do that is totally irresponsible imho.  We can't all be expected to constantly scan the forums to find critical issues that could be unsafe to our hearing and our headphones.  It also worries me that there was a clear lack of testing here... it's a serious bug in a basic function of the unit.  The whole experience thus far leaves me very nervous about the Pulse fulfilment and quality control process.
  
 Incidentally, my 450 is quiet on both outputs through my headphones (HF-2 / HD-600 / Shure SE500 / HD25-1).  The only time I hear noise is when the "Awesomifier"  is switched on and I drag the volume control up & down (kind of like an old amp with a dodgy volume pot ), but there's little chance I'll be using that "feature" anyway.  It certainly seems to have oodles of power...so much so that I'm glad I didn't give in to the temptation to upgrade to a more powerful version.


----------



## NoahG

Would an impedance adapter do anything about the noise on the GO450?


----------



## Ultimate Mango

I backed Geek Pulse, Geek Wave, and Geek Stream. Does anyone else here feel like the LH Labs team has just stolen our money and won't deliver anything?
There haven't been any meaningful updates for weeks, and they must be way behind schedule and not owning up to the problems they are having.


----------



## zenpunk

They will very likely deliver some kind of product but the way they designed and handled issues with their first and most basic project doesn't inspire confidence.


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

Well there were a lot of activity on the Geek Force forum lately due to these:
  
 1, Standard Geek Pulse with Femto and Op-Amp upgrade
  

  
 2. Geek Out Signature Edition
  

  
 3. Geek Stream PCB
  

  
  
 4. Nearly done beta testing the new Firmware on GO.
  
 5. Beta testing their Software GeekPerfect.


----------



## LargoCantabile

Thanks for the news. Didn't even know there was such a forum until I read your post and googled it. I have now signed up to have my tuppence worth of say in design if ever they listen. I have bought into the most expensive version of Geek Wave and its perks and so hope it will be durable and live up to expectations.I do not like the AK100 so did not pursue the models any further. Everything else looked too fussy lots of bits and bobs and connectors which would drive me crazy. I just want a smallish device not connected to my desktop or computer to play back High end Flac files at a reasonable quality sound level without distortion, i.e. reference quality sound non-modulated in any way as I listen to classical music.


----------



## pearljam50000

What's the difference betweenGeek Out Signature Edition and a regular Geek Out?


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

Geek Out SE
  
 * Gold Plated Chassis with designer's signature
 * Limited to 32 only. 16 we're open for sale. Every one is serialized and fully tested and include the individual testing report from Audio Precision.
 * Hand matched and hand pick the ultimate upgraded components.
 * The distortion (THD+N) could get even -3dB down, that means HALF of it.
 * Crystek Femto clocks with a redesigned power supply circuit with only 3.5 μV noise.


----------



## pearljam50000

Wow


----------



## gavn8r

ultimate mango said:


> I backed Geek Pulse, Geek Wave, and Geek Stream. Does anyone else here feel like the LH Labs team has just stolen our money and won't deliver anything?
> There haven't been any meaningful updates for weeks, and they must be way behind schedule and not owning up to the problems they are having.


 

 Man, I hope nobody feels like we've stolen your money!  We haven't, in fact, done that.  And while I agree that communication was lacking in the beginning due to the shear work load, I think we've given meaningful updates quite often, including just yesterday (thanks for pointing that out,  m-i-c-k-e-y).
  
 If you ever have a concern that you want to talk to us about, please feel free to open a trouble ticket.  Manny & Carlos have a < 1 business day response rate, and if they have any issues that they feel they can't address themselves, they bring them to Larry and me.


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

Anytime Gavin!

Michael


----------



## Broo0d

I had a HifiMeDiy sabre U2 DAC it is a great dac, sadly it's not working any more (device not recognized).
  
 thinking of buying Geek out 720 or 1000 but i saw the audio-gd NFB-11
  
 any recommendations?


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

GO's SQ is way way better and can do DSD and its portable.

Draw back right now is a volume bug on its buttons (which they are fixing right now thru firmware)

PS:
Well you're asking on a Geek Out thread....


----------



## Poimandres

There are plenty of cost effective dacs out there, that function they way that they are supposed to. Personally I would wait until the issues are fixed before purchasing one. 

SQ is subjective and we all hear things differently. DSD is also subjective. 

Have you looked at the stoner acoustics if you only require a dac? The new 120 is getting really positive feedback and is only 79 shipped, I just purchased one a few days ago and I am eager to receive it.


----------



## Broo0d

m-i-c-k-e-y said:


> GO's SQ is way way better and can do DSD and its portable.
> 
> Draw back right now is a volume bug on its buttons (which they are fixing right now thru firmware)
> 
> ...


 
 actually i asked on both threads.
  
 portability is not a main concern, audio gd can do DSD
  
  


poimandres said:


> There are plenty of cost effective dacs out there, that function they way that they are supposed to. Personally I would wait until the issues are fixed before purchasing one.
> 
> SQ is subjective and we all hear things differently. DSD is also subjective.
> 
> Have you looked at the stoner acoustics if you only require a dac? The new 120 is getting really positive feedback and is only 79 shipped, I just purchased one a few days ago and I am eager to receive it.


 
 i am looking for a dac/amp combanation


----------



## tomscy2000

m-i-c-k-e-y said:


> Geek Out SE
> * Gold Plated Chassis with designer's signature
> * Limited to 32 only. 16 we're open for sale. Every one is serialized and fully tested and include the individual testing report from Audio Precision.
> * Hand matched and hand pick the ultimate upgraded components.
> ...


 
  
 Last two points are really big --- 3.5 uV is very small, about as small as my Concero HP, though the GO SE is quite expensive, is it not?


----------



## Poimandres

Okay so I finally decided to try the geekout 450 even before the volume issue has been corrected.  I do get noticeable noise with my JH13 FP's when there is no music playing, once the music is playing unless there is complete silence in the track you or if you focus on trying to hear it you would be hard pressed to notice it.  Unfortunately it seems to be all I can focus on especially in live albums.  Does anyone else with JH13's notice the noise or is it possibly a defective 450?  Generally speaking I can only set the playback level to 9 from within windows, it would be nice to have more room on the slide before it gets too loud.  I cannot imagine having this thing blast my ears, at 9 it is almost too loud.....I could only imagine 100.  It is a shame because the dac sonically is sound.


----------



## Ultimate Mango

gavn8r said:


> Man, I hope nobody feels like we've stolen your money!  We haven't, in fact, done that.  And while I agree that communication was lacking in the beginning due to the shear work load, I think we've given meaningful updates quite often, including just yesterday (thanks for pointing that out,  m-i-c-k-e-y).
> 
> If you ever have a concern that you want to talk to us about, please feel free to open a trouble ticket.  Manny & Carlos have a < 1 business day response rate, and if they have any issues that they feel they can't address themselves, they bring them to Larry and me.



I still have open tickets from months ago that were never resolved. Maybe everyone else is cool with maybe getting a product at some time in the future, but I have lost all confidence in the LH team. It's a shame, because I fully bought into the hype.
Now I just have a lot of money gone, nothing for it, and no response to multiple tickets. Good job!


----------



## doctorjazz

gavn8r said:


> ultimate mango said:
> 
> 
> > I backed Geek Pulse, Geek Wave, and Geek Stream. Does anyone else here feel like the LH Labs team has just stolen our money and won't deliver anything?
> ...




OK, I have put in tickets up the wazoo about various issues over the past few months. I'm hoping that the new software update solves the volume problem, which is a BIG DEAL as far as I am concerned...can't afford to lose hearing. I had an issue where I would plug into a Vaunix powered USB hub, JRiver would crash and I couldn't use GO1K on it unless I rebooted the computer. No help from you guys (I got an email from Manny to send pertinent information, version Windows, etc the standard, then never heard back. Repeated the process a number of times, same exact sequence of events. I contacted the Vaunix people, helped me solve the problem in no time). If people are worried about their investments (substantial, in my and many other investor's case), it's things like this that have brought it on. I haven't felt as "out in the woods" with a purchase as this in quite a while. I still have issues, posted on the Signature GO post, get a moderator who tells me not to post here, I guess he didn't want to see anything but "happy, expectant posts" about the upcoming unit, which I'm afraid will give me the same problems as the GO1K, since software seems to be the same, as far as I can tell. At least if I post here, people try to help.
So far, love the sound, but the experience has been a definite negative...(to add a positive note, listening to Senn 650 through it now, Guster's great "Lost and Gone" album, almost makes up for the agida)
s


----------



## junker

Moderator? You mean me - a purchaser of the SE (NOT a mod and thread starter) - who politely asked you to keep the thread on-topic and suggested starting threads in the appropraite sections (with links provided) to get visibility rather than trolling and posting about volume, bugs, drivers, and customer service in an unrelated product thread for a product that isn't even out yet. Seriously??? And people wonder why things are hard to find....
  
 Regarding your issue...get in on the new driver beta.
  
  
 Quote:


doctorjazz said:


> I still have issues, posted on the Signature GO post, get a moderator who tells me not to post here, I guess he didn't want to see anything but "happy, expectant posts" about the upcoming unit, which I'm afraid will give me the same problems as the GO1K, since software seems to be the same, as far as I can tell. At least if I post here, people try to help.


----------



## AxelCloris

junker said:


> Moderator? You mean me - a purchaser of the SE (NOT a mod) - who politely asked you to keep the thread on-topic and suggested starting threads in the appropraite sections (with links provided) to get visibility rather than trolling and posting about volume, bugs, drivers, and customer service in an unrelated product thread for a product that isn't even out yet. Seriously??? And people wonder why things are hard to find....
> 
> Regrading your issue...get in on the new driver beta.


 
  
 I agree with Junker on this. The posts on the SE thread should be relevant to the SE. Customer service issues, general driver and firmware issues and GO 1000 hardware issues should be posted in the proper place, no matter what forums you may happen to be on at the time. I'd prefer to see that thread stay on the topic of the GO SE. As a future owner when the tread updates I feel a little excitement and wind up disappointed when it turns out to be another complaint about known issues. Those shouldn't be happening in a thread where the device is still in production. They have support sub-forums open for that very reason.
  
 You can email info@lightharmonic.com to get access to the beta firmware if you desire. Larry has mentioned that access will be given to those who request it on Tuesday.


----------



## junker

Also, JRiver has a support forum that may help with figuring out why your JRMC isn't releasing exclusive rights.
  
 http://yabb.jriver.com/interact/index.php


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, my bad, I've been very frustrated with Light Harmonic "channels", haven't seemed to be helpful, and I did misidentify Junker as a Mod, my apologies. I'm not entirely convinced that worrying that I'll have the same issues with the many times more expensive Signature that I had with the GO1K doesn't have a place on the Signature thread (I stand by my feeling that it seems it only is happy being a cheer leading thread, what's useful about that?), but I'll go with the sentiment and take it elsewhere. Hopefully the software solution is just that, though some reports from beta testers seemed to indicate they had the same volume issues, if I'm not mistaken. I "trolled" various threads because I didn't get help that got me up and functioning properly, even with tickets and posts on some threads. My feeling is, if I post on a related thread, maybe a mod will see and help, or another person reading on the thread who is more knowledgeable may be able to help, since previous attempts hadn't yielded any results. And, if checking on information at various related threads and posting my questions/comments is trolling, guess I'm a troll. Been called worse


----------



## jexby

dude, as far as I'm concerned- you are a PAYING CUSTOMER of LH Labs.
 as are many of us.
 to be ignored is not acceptable.
  
 ok, it's one thing to post off-topic to a thread - but the fact is, if your tickets are ignored and the customer support guys don't respond-
 screaming from the (public) mountain tops has been the only thing to get action from them.
 for months.


----------



## doublea71

When a customer has been waiting months for help and hasn't gotten any, politeness and decorum go out the window. Under the circumstances, this is perfectly acceptable and normal customer behavior imo. I think he has shown a lot of restraint by not blowing his top at this point.


----------



## Poimandres

Precisely. I mean he did post in a geek out thread yes?


----------



## doublea71

poimandres said:


> Precisely. I mean he did post in a geek out thread yes?


 

 God forbid.


----------



## junker

Look I agree that the volume issue needs to be taken care of, and it should have been resolved a LONG time ago. Agreed.
  
 But I'll make something clear... if someone tries to implode my unrelated thread with spam and then mischaracterize what they did, who I am, and what I said I'll call them out on it in a second!
  
 I'm a fair guy and by all means make your issues known, and scream loudly if you have too. I'll support you on this 100% if you are professional and put it in the right places. The only way this is going to get the visibility it deserves if it is posted in the right place, and everyone jumps in on it, and follows up on it as long as it takes until there is resolution. Why isn't there one uber thread on this over there? I'd like to see that! My thread and the SE have nothing to do with the volume control bug, the beta s/w, or JRMC. I understand that some of you are frustrated but lets focus the energy where it's gonna be productive. I'm just glad that I'm a Mac user and never touch the VC buttons or the 3D thingy otherwise I'd be pushing hard on these issues too!
  
 Sincerely,
  
_Junker_


----------



## junker

doublea71 said:


> God forbid.


 
 LOLWUT! That makes about as much sense as I posted on a Berkeley Audio DAC thread. You realize that the SE product that isn't even out yet...and by the time it is it will most likely have this new firmware installed? There are much better places to ask questions where others may be able to see it and respond to issues with related products, customer support, the software player, and the firmware beta program?


----------



## Poimandres

I must be confused. Isn't the SE just the special edition geek out? Do you really think that it will differ greatly from the original geekouts or the 100?


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, I'll stay off the thread if that's important to you (and yes, I have posted on Geek Out threads, the problem threads, the threads at Head Fi, sent tickets, etc). Again, I wasn't railing particularly about the GO 1k or it's other models...I was expressing concern that the SE would have the same problems (wouldn't that be relevant on an SE thread?), as I've bought that model, and from what I understand it works the same way as the regular GO, but with upgraded parts (correct me if I'm wrong). Of course, since it hasn't been released yet, and no one knows for sure how this plays out, there isn't a SE Problem thread to post to, only threads anticipating the SE. If I rained on people's parade, don't mean to, but is no one else worried that the same problems plaguing the GO will plague the SE? Believe me, I want to plug it in, and listen in Audio Nirvana, but my experience so far with the GO1K and the various attempts at help leave me a bit nervous. But, seems I'm bringing down the future owners of the SE (again, I'm one...I'd love to have smooth sailing, great sound, no problems...it's what I expected the 1st time).


----------



## doublea71

doctorjazz said:


> OK, I'll stay off the thread if that's important to you (and yes, I have posted on Geek Out threads, the problem threads, the threads at Head Fi, sent tickets, etc). Again, I wasn't railing particularly about the GO 1k or it's other models...I was expressing concern that the SE would have the same problems (wouldn't that be relevant on an SE thread?), as I've bought that model, and from what I understand it works the same way as the regular GO, but with upgraded parts (correct me if I'm wrong). Of course, since it hasn't been released yet, and no one knows for sure how this plays out, there isn't a SE Problem thread to post to, only threads anticipating the SE. If I rained on people's parade, don't mean to, but is no one else worried that the same problems plaguing the GO will plague the SE? Believe me, I want to plug it in, and listen in Audio Nirvana, but my experience so far with the GO1K and the various attempts at help leave me a bit nervous. But, seems I'm bringing down the future owners of the SE (again, I'm one...I'd love to have smooth sailing, great sound, no problems...it's what I expected the 1st time).


 

 I take back what I said when it comes to cases like this. Shrieking like a banshee is only allowed for products you own.


----------



## Poimandres

Well he does own the SE, he just hasn't received it yet. Does that count?


----------



## doctorjazz

This is getting silly, I'll not post on it again, not going to change anything anyway, hopefully the SE comes and I'm all smiles


----------



## Poimandres

I wouldn't hold your breath!


----------



## doctorjazz

I can hope...and keep my mouth shut for now.


----------



## LargoCantabile

The Title headline to this forum thread says *Light Harmonic Geek* and nothing about Out or SE. So why all the gnashing of teeth and wailing about right and wrong forums. Call a spade a spade or Change the Darn name.


----------



## NinjaHamster

largocantabile said:


> The Title headline to this forum thread says *Light Harmonic Geek* and nothing about Out or SE. So why all the gnashing of teeth and wailing about right and wrong forums. Call a spade a spade or Change the Darn name.


 

 I suspect you may have misread (or miusunderstood) a few of the preceeding posts.


----------



## doctorjazz

This all started when I posted on a LH forum about SE. I had basically posted that, as a future SE owner, I was concerned that the SE, which is a souped up GO (better hardware, same design/software), would have the same problems I and many others had with the GO. For this I've been accused of trolling, spamming, and told not to ruin that threads happy, cheer leading tone. Since this is supposed to be All Things Geek, and LH Labs people sometimes read/post here, that I brought it here.


----------



## doublea71

doctorjazz said:


> This all started when I posted on a LH forum about SE. I had basically posted that, as a future SE owner, I was concerned that the SE, which is a souped up GO (better hardware, same design/software), would have the same problems I and many others had with the GO. For this I've been accused of trolling, spamming, and told not to ruin that threads happy, cheer leading tone. Since this is supposed to be All Things Geek, and LH Labs people sometimes read/post here, that I brought it here.


 

 When are/were you supposed to get the SE? I think I misunderstood some comments on both sides...anyways, there may be no point in seeking to have your question answered if nobody else has it (is that the case?). I doubt LH or any other company would warn you in advance that it has problems, so maybe it's best to just wait and see how it performs. If it's way overdue and nobody is giving you any sort of customer service fulfillment, than I think you have every right to look for answers in the so-called 'wrong threads'.
  
 What you want to avoid, and this is just my 2 cents, is clogging up threads with multiple queries/complaints - people tend to get tired of it pretty quickly even if it's obvious you're in the right. Believe me, I'm right there with you - I went in on the Geek Wave XD128 plus a perk that will set me back a little over $1K, and I'm nervous as heck as LH hardly resembles a company that is worthy of their wildly successful IG campaign. Hopefully they will find their groove and become an industry stalwart that inspires trust.


----------



## doctorjazz

I had no intention of clogging up the threads, and I'm sorry it turned out that way. I wasn't even looking for solutions to my GO problems (though I'll always take suggestions). I was merely wondering if I'm the only one nervous that the same problems wold plague the SE, as it seems to me there is a good chance of that (I'm partially to blame as I went into my GO1k problems in more detail than I should have, it was misinterpreted as looking for Geek Out help on the SE thread. The thread clogging came in the responses I got and the subsequent back and forth posting.

I'm in for most everything Light Harmonic put up, with all the bells and whistles. I don't think LH is maliciously being unsupportive, or deliberately releasing products with problems. There was such a wave of excitement during thE crowdfunding campaigns, with them asking for product suggestions, design suggestions for products under dEvelopment, that it think it all got away from them, they had committed to more new product development and production than they could manage, and they were overwhelmed. To be objective, you do take a risk investing in products that don't exist yet, the perk being a better price up front. Risks are risks, though, not a sure bet. I do wish my Geek Out experience was better, with the more expensive stuff yet to come. This was my whole point.


----------



## Poimandres

Grew too fast too quick with too many projects. How many balls can one juggle at the same time. They bit off more than they can chew.


----------



## doublea71

Hope they can pull it together - at times it seems they're working with a skeleton crew despite the large number of products/options/orders during the IG campaign. I think things will work out if they keep their noses to the grindstone, but I don't expect it to be issue-free.


----------



## gavn8r

ultimate mango said:


> I still have open tickets from months ago that were never resolved. Maybe everyone else is cool with maybe getting a product at some time in the future, but I have lost all confidence in the LH team. It's a shame, because I fully bought into the hype.
> Now I just have a lot of money gone, nothing for it, and no response to multiple tickets. Good job!


 

 Please let me know the ticket number (you can PM me if you want) and I'll personally see they're resolved.


----------



## gavn8r

doctorjazz said:


> OK, I have put in tickets up the wazoo about various issues over the past few months. I'm hoping that the new software update solves the volume problem, which is a BIG DEAL as far as I am concerned...can't afford to lose hearing. I had an issue where I would plug into a Vaunix powered USB hub, JRiver would crash and I couldn't use GO1K on it unless I rebooted the computer. No help from you guys (I got an email from Manny to send pertinent information, version Windows, etc the standard, then never heard back. Repeated the process a number of times, same exact sequence of events. I contacted the Vaunix people, helped me solve the problem in no time). If people are worried about their investments (substantial, in my and many other investor's case), it's things like this that have brought it on. I haven't felt as "out in the woods" with a purchase as this in quite a while. I still have issues, posted on the Signature GO post, get a moderator who tells me not to post here, I guess he didn't want to see anything but "happy, expectant posts" about the upcoming unit, which I'm afraid will give me the same problems as the GO1K, since software seems to be the same, as far as I can tell. At least if I post here, people try to help.
> So far, love the sound, but the experience has been a definite negative...(to add a positive note, listening to Senn 650 through it now, Guster's great "Lost and Gone" album, almost makes up for the agida)
> s


 

 I've read your post multiple times and think I can help.  Can you please tell me your ticket numbers (PM me if you wish)?  I'll hop in there are make sure things get resolved.
  
 I think the new firmware update will solve your problems, and it's almost out of BETA.


----------



## Ultimate Mango

gavn8r said:


> Please let me know the ticket number (you can PM me if you want) and I'll personally see they're resolved.



Most of my communication was from before you even had a ticket system. After backing the Pulse, before that campaign fell apart communication wise, I backed the original GeekWave campaign. After that closed and split, I had a number of email exchanges with LHLabs. My questions never got answered, so in hopes of getting a product that meets my needs, I ended up having to back BOTH the wave reboot and the stream. Tickets 450 and 451 were both flagged as resolved even though neither actually were. I actually responded that they weren't closed and no response. The one on the email issue never was solved and I had to find the information myself. The other one, well, my payment issues were not resolved and now I am posting here about paying you money and having no expectation of receiving anything for it. I suppose I could just dispute the many months old charges with my credit card company, but I have completely given up. 

Maybe I will get the Pulse I ordered. I foolishly even paid MORE money after the campaign closed to upgrade it. As for the wave and stream, I have mentally written them off completely. 

Maybe you can help, maybe not, ball is in your court.


----------



## doctorjazz

Gavin,
I posted here partly because you seem to be reading and posting sometimes. The above tickets I took out were a while ago. I'm one of those people who collect email until they have thousands, then go on a deleting rampage. I am at work, which gets really hectic, but, if I'm not home too late, I'll try to search for them. Do you really need them to proceed? You can look at my posts at Head Fi and the LH Labs forums, I've documented my woes in great detail. I'll PM you particulars if you prefer. Thanks for giving us some attention.


----------



## gavn8r

ultimate mango said:


> Most of my communication was from before you even had a ticket system. After backing the Pulse, before that campaign fell apart communication wise, I backed the original GeekWave campaign. After that closed and split, I had a number of email exchanges with LHLabs. My questions never got answered, so in hopes of getting a product that meets my needs, I ended up having to back BOTH the wave reboot and the stream. Tickets 450 and 451 were both flagged as resolved even though neither actually were. I actually responded that they weren't closed and no response. The one on the email issue never was solved and I had to find the information myself. The other one, well, my payment issues were not resolved and now I am posting here about paying you money and having no expectation of receiving anything for it. I suppose I could just dispute the many months old charges with my credit card company, but I have completely given up.
> 
> Maybe I will get the Pulse I ordered. I foolishly even paid MORE money after the campaign closed to upgrade it. As for the wave and stream, I have mentally written them off completely.
> 
> Maybe you can help, maybe not, ball is in your court.


 

 Hey Jason - I looked at your tickets and 451 looks like we've resolved it as far as it can go.  You asked which device would be the best option for you, and Manny responded that the Geek Stream was your best option.
  
 On ticket #450, you're right.  We need to get that all resolved.  I've marked the ticket as unsolved and have asked Manny to work with you to get everything squared up ASAP.  He's actually working on your ticket as I finish up writing this post.
  
 Don't worry, you'll get all your Geek gear.  I'll make sure of it.


----------



## peter123

Subbed!


----------



## pearljam50000

Where can i download the beta driver?


----------



## AxelCloris

pearljam50000 said:


> Where can i download the beta driver?


 
  
 Email info@lightharmonic.com.


----------



## pedalhead

pedalhead said:


> My GO 450 arrived today (after a number of tickets raised with LH).  I'd ordered a blue one but found out when chasing them for a delivery date that they had run out of blue...so it was silver or silver.  Oh well, no big deal (but a bit irritating).  I'm in the UK so naturally had to pay customs charges.  Fair enough, however LH put $299 value against it for customs purposes, inflating the customs charge to £43.50 ($72 USD).  Pretty annoying considering I paid $199 for it.  I hope they don't pull the same trick with the Pulse.  I've backed a Pulse X with all the goodies and LPS & don't want to pay customs charges on inflated valuations for those two!


 
  
 Quoting myself is terribly bad form of course, but I thought I should provide an update on LH's response to the inflated customs valuation on the shipment of my GO450.  It was indeed an error (the actual amount specified on the package in my case should have been $99) and I'm being offered a refund of the difference in customs that I paid.  Can't be any fairer than that, well played LH.  Hopefully the shipping company have been notified of the error (I may not be the only one) so they can avoid similar future mistakes, especially when a more expensive item like the Pulse is involved.


----------



## uncola

Glad they were able to fix it. They should put the actual price paid on future shipments, I see tons of people on their forum telling them its critical


----------



## pedalhead

Indeed.  I think they're getting the message loud & clear...lots of chat about it on the Geek Force forum as well


----------



## miceblue

Updates from Larry regarding the firmware/Windows drivers



> Today, I spent quite sometime with Manny on Windows platform again.
> 
> Good News: Our new version 2.23 driver works fine with Windows 8.1/Windows 7.
> Bad News: The buttons issue seems related to Windows driver and we need to let Theyscon to confirm that again.
> ...






I've been comparing the original firmware to the beta firmware for sound quality instead of volume control like I was earlier and I'm pleasantly surprised! Music seems to be more spacious to me and the instrument separation is better (so instruments are better-defined within the soundstage). It's like the difference between listening to music in a narrow corridor and listening to music in a large room (I always found the Geek Out to sound narrow-sounding, this effect is removed with the beta firmware). Also, a kind of harsh sound that I'm used to hearing with the original firmware is now removed, which is really great news!


----------



## jcwc

miceblue said:


> Updates from Larry regarding the firmware/Windows drivers
> I've been comparing the original firmware to the beta firmware for sound quality instead of volume control like I was earlier and I'm pleasantly surprised! Music seems to be more spacious to me and the instrument separation is better (so instruments are better-defined within the soundstage). It's like the difference between listening to music in a narrow corridor and listening to music in a large room (I always found the Geek Out to sound narrow-sounding, this effect is removed with the beta firmware). Also, a kind of harsh sound that I'm used to hearing with the original firmware is now removed, which is really great news!


 
  
 Interesting. So a firmware change can affect the sound quality. Didn't expect that.


----------



## miceblue

jcwc said:


> miceblue said:
> 
> 
> > Updates from Larry regarding the firmware/Windows drivers
> ...



You can update certain things with firmware depending on how the digital side of the device is configured. Light Harmonic is known to focus a lot of energy on the digital side of things, so I'm not too surprised that they made the Geek Out (and likely other Geek products) really configurable with firmware updates.


----------



## acidtripwow

So I have a Sony VAIO laptop and am using JRiver software.  Should this be able to play DSD files out to the 720 which I have.  So far it only shows 44.1k on the 720 while playing DSD files.


----------



## zenpunk

It should and it is very easy in JRiver to check what is being output by pressing the tool button.


----------



## acidtripwow

So if I change the settings to DSD like below I get an error.


----------



## zenpunk

You have not installed or/and selected the right driver (ASIO or WASAPI). I would recommend you take the time to  familiarise yourself with JRiver by checking its Wiki.


----------



## Hitesh

Today's the first anniversary
 https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/gavn8r/geek-a-new-usb-awesomifier-for-headphones


----------



## junker

Quote:


doctorjazz said:


> This all started when I posted on a LH forum about SE. I had basically posted that, as a future SE owner, I was concerned that the SE, which is a souped up GO (better hardware, same design/software), would have the same problems I and many others had with the GO. For this I've been accused of trolling, spamming, and told not to ruin that threads happy, cheer leading tone. Since this is supposed to be All Things Geek, and LH Labs people sometimes read/post here, that I brought it here.


 
  
  
  
 The initial question as you posed it here seems just fine to me...no issue with it in and of itself. Yes, will the forthcoming product have the same issue, and will it still be firmware updatable?
  
 BUT...
  
 My issue was with numerous other off topic threads from several members that had nothing to do with the thread topic which prompted me to ask to keep the thread on-topic.
  
 http://lhlabs.com/force/kickstartergeekout/1261-igg-geek-out-signature-edition?start=75#30619
  
  
*Jack Skowron:*
  
_OK, but I have 2 issues with my GO 1K, I'm not too computer savvy, have posted multiple times, haven't gotten easy to follow directions for help. 1)the volume issue, use Windows 7 on my desktop, how do I avoid the volume being full blast, especially on 1st connecting. 2)I haven't figured out how to get sound from my browser (say, YouTube) to go through my speakers since I got the Geek. I can listen to browser through headphone jack of the computer, not through the connected powered speakers, GO seems to play only JRiver. Any simple to follow directions someone could share a link to? Thanks._
  
  
 Here is my post in this thread politely asking to keep the thread on-topic and was in direct response to a technical troubleshooting dialogue that was developing amongst several members, and posted more appropriate sections to discuss such topics. This was my one and only post to this effect BTW!
  
*Junker:*
  
_Can we keep this thread about the SE, and post about volume issues on another thread? Thanks!

Geek Out Troubleshooting

Software Section_
  
  
 And then I come over here to see your posting completely mischaracterizing who I was, what I said, and why I said it. I would like to keep the thread on-topic about the SE and not turn into some tech support / troubleshooting thread for other products. Asking if the SE will have the new f/w is a great question...the rest of it was going very off-topic.
  
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/677263/light-harmonic-geek/1140#post_10844225
  
  
  
 Okay... now I am sorry to take this thread off-topic. Please carry on.


----------



## junker

hitesh said:


> Today's the first anniversary
> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/gavn8r/geek-a-new-usb-awesomifier-for-headphones


 
  
 A year already? That is crazy!


----------



## doctorjazz

Again, I apologized for misidentifying you as a moderator, still seems to me that worries about the SE software are appropriate in any of these threads. It is beating a dead horse at this point, though. Since the update should be release soon, I don't feel the need to keep posting about the volume/software issues (and haven't for a while, you must have seen a post from earlier) until we see the replacement firmware in the field. If it is still a problem, THEN I'll still feel it is appropriate in this, the SE thread, the LH thread, all of which relate to Geek Out and the firmware IMO. But, I'm certainly ready to let it rest for now, see what the update brings.



junker said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > This all started when I posted on a LH forum about SE. I had basically posted that, as a future SE owner, I was concerned that the SE, which is a souped up GO (better hardware, same design/software), would have the same problems I and many others had with the GO. For this I've been accused of trolling, spamming, and told not to ruin that threads happy, cheer leading tone. Since this is supposed to be All Things Geek, and LH Labs people sometimes read/post here, that I brought it here.
> ...


----------



## acidtripwow

Thanks, I will check it out a little more.  I am only testing JRiver software for now.  I did spend about 1.5 hours configuring and trouble shooting Foobar 2000 and I got it to work with the 720.  The DSD lights up now.  Now I need to figure out how to install more skins...


----------



## junker

Let's hope so, right!
  
 I hope Larry just releases a f/w version that does away with volume control on the DAC altogether, and uses one button for mute and the other to alternate between the linear, slow roll-off filter and the minimum phase (MP) filter. The 3D LED position could just be mapped to the digital filter setting in this case. IMO the VC on the DAC is redundant and is just asking for issues in fighting the application and o/s layer for control. There are bound to be surprises even if everything is set-up properly. Now on a DAP it would make sense to have them obviously.
  
 Let's see... =)
  
 Quote:


doctorjazz said:


> Since the update should be release soon, I don't feel the need to keep posting about the volume/software issues (and haven't for a while, you must have seen a post from earlier) until we see the replacement firmware in the field. If it is still a problem, THEN I'll still feel it is appropriate in this, the SE thread, the LH thread, all of which relate to Geek Out and the firmware IMO. But, I'm certainly ready to let it rest for now, see what the update brings.


----------



## pearljam50000

Any firm release date of the firmware?


----------



## miceblue

pearljam50000 said:


> Any firm release date of the firmware?



Nope...Larry hasn't posted anything since Tuesday regarding the firmware or Windows 8 drivers.


----------



## CEE TEE

Darn, I actually use my GOs with Mac mainly.  I want the physical volume controls, I use them with the lid closed and don't have to open the laptop.  Also use the 3D on/off too.
  
 Won't upgrade the FW if I lose that functionality.  (Would like to hear the new FW though._
  
 Totally understand the needs can be different between users.  Maybe have more than one version of the FW available?  That would be a pain, I know...


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

Actually Larry was proposing to maintain the current functions for Mac and the revised one for Windows. 

Sent from my Samsung Note 3 using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Exesteils

cee tee said:


> Darn, I actually use my GOs with Mac mainly.  I want the physical volume controls, I use them with the lid closed and don't have to open the laptop.  Also use the 3D on/off too.
> 
> Won't upgrade the FW if I lose that functionality.  (Would like to hear the new FW though._
> 
> Totally understand the needs can be different between users.  Maybe have more than one version of the FW available?  That would be a pain, I know...




Read post #1188. The Mac will have the volume functions intact


----------



## uncola

I think that is the way Larry was leaning but he seemed open to suggestions still.. haha or at least that is what people think since they are posting suggestions


----------



## doctorjazz

junker said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > Since the update should be release soon, I don't feel the need to keep posting about the volume/software issues (and haven't for a while, you must have seen a post from earlier) until we see the replacement firmware in the field. If it is still a problem, THEN I'll still feel it is appropriate in this, the SE thread, the LH thread, all of which relate to Geek Out and the firmware IMO. But, I'm certainly ready to let it rest for now, see what the update brings.


----------



## Audio Addict

doctorjazz said:


>




Are you defining soon based on the Webster dictionary or LH Labs definition


----------



## ed45

cee tee said:


> Man.  This Geek Out 450 is seriously good.  I *love* my HD600 out of it. With the 3D. HD800 and UERM are great with the 450 too, for the most part...


 
  
 CeeTee,
  
 Do you still use the GO with your HD 600? I'm considering purchasing an HD 600 to pair with my GO 720.  I'm currently using the GO as my desktop DAC, and its 47 ohm port is connected to my studio monitors.  Is the .47 ohm port adequate for driving the 600's?  Which port do you use?


----------



## doctorjazz

I have used HD650 with GO1k, sounds great!


----------



## ed45

doctorjazz said:


> I have used HD650 with GO1k, sounds great!


 
  
 Thanks.  Do you remember which port you used - the 47 ohm or the .47 ohm?


----------



## doctorjazz

I've tried both, both sound good, believe I mostly used 47, can try it again if I get some free time.


----------



## Larry Ho

Hi,
  
 We have a lengthy discussion for the new firmware release. 
  
 And I think we follow Geek Force's suggestions:
  
 We will change the buttons feature from volume control to 3D on/off and digital filter switching. 
  
 So there will be no confusion....
  
 Cheers,
  
 Larry


----------



## pearljam50000

Sounds nice, but when is the release? (;


----------



## alpha421

^What he/she said.


----------



## junker

cee tee said:


> Darn, I actually use my GOs with Mac mainly.  I want the physical volume controls, I use them with the lid closed and don't have to open the laptop.  Also use the 3D on/off too.
> 
> Won't upgrade the FW if I lose that functionality.  (Would like to hear the new FW though._
> 
> Totally understand the needs can be different between users.  Maybe have more than one version of the FW available?  That would be a pain, I know...


 
  
 You can do this better a number of ways that also provide playlist control, etc. without the possibility of having and device level volume issues.
  
 1) Screenshare into it from whatever computer you use
 2) Use Splashtop Streamer screensharing from any any iDevice
 3) With JRMC you can just use JRemote


----------



## Barra

larry ho said:


> Hi,
> 
> We have a lengthy discussion for the new firmware release.
> 
> ...


 
 Out of curiosity, I just purchased a GO720, an Apple Camera Connection Kit, an external USB battery, and a USB power Y cable with the intention of listening to the GO720 on the go with my iPhone/iPad.
  
*Questions*:

If those change from volume buttons on the unit, would I be able to change the volume using the iPhone volume buttons?
If using the inferior digital volume on the iPhone, am I subject to the same SQ degradation due to losing bits of data, or is there something about the GO that I don't know?


----------



## CEE TEE

ed45 said:


> CeeTee,
> 
> Do you still use the GO with your HD 600? I'm considering purchasing an HD 600 to pair with my GO 720.  I'm currently using the GO as my desktop DAC, and its 47 ohm port is connected to my studio monitors.  Is the .47 ohm port adequate for driving the 600's?  Which port do you use?


 
*I do still dig GO 450 with HD600.*  Not the cleanest/most resolving because of HD600, but a fantastic all-around and reasonable in size/cost/performance combo.  I think GO 450/HD600 is a great little combo and I use the 0.47 ohm out.
  
 I recently got a GO 720 and find it a little more u-shaped than the GO 450.  (I find the GO 1000 definitely a bit u-shaped, but nice with HD800 and classical/acoustic). I'll have to do a comparison when I am listening to HD600 again and try them with 450/720/1000.  Will report back.  I appreciate the sharing on this thread!  (Still have to tape the pin on my USB Y-cable too.)
  
 Right now I am messing around with GO 450 to Vali to HD800.  Need to move everything around and try to get the Crack on my desk.
  
 Another thing that I have been doing is using Darin Fong's Out Of Your Head Software (I have three presets) while watching Amazon Prime on my MacBook Air with Geek Outs.  It's fun.  Audio lags a little behind due to streaming and processing, but after a bit it is enjoyable, you kind of forget about the processing, and it adds to the fun of watching on a tiny laptop.  I'll slowly test through my phones and the 3 presets I chose.   
  
 Having fun rotating phones and combos, haven't had enough time to really test everything against each other to see which ones I will keep long term.  When I had GO 100 prototype, 450, 1000, the 100 and 450 were pretty close in tonality with the 450 definitely more powerful.  The 1000 was U-shaped so I sold it but then I missed it so I bought it back. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  When a blue 720 popped up, I was curious (and also really like the blue color) so I nabbed it.  Don't know if I will keep them all, especially with ODAC in the house and Geek Wave portables coming in 2015.  The 450 is my overall favorite but they are all good enough that having at least one around for versatility/performance is a good idea.  Three is greedy, I know.


----------



## CEE TEE

exesteils said:


> Read post #1188. The Mac will have the volume functions intact


 
 I hope so!  Thanks!


----------



## ed45

cee tee said:


> *I do still dig GO 450 with HD600.*  Not the cleanest/most resolving because of HD600, but a fantastic all-around and reasonable in size/cost/performance combo.  I think GO 450/HD600 is a great little combo and I use the 0.47 ohm out


 
 Thanks! That's great to hear. I've already ordered the HD600, so I'm relieved that it runs well out of the .47 ohm port of the GO.  (Someone posted the same on the LH Labs forums.)  My GO720 is from the latest and presumably final production run, and it's matte black.  I'll be bringing it to the Bay Area mini meet this Sunday to see how it matches up with other headphones. Regarding it's tonality, when I first received it in late August I thought the mids sounded a bit recessed, but after several weeks of use it doesn't feel that way any more.  Maybe I've gotten used to it, but  it now matches up very nicely with my Airmotiv monitors. It will be interesting to get some feedback from others at the meet.


----------



## pearljam50000

If the new firmware sounds better but does not fix the volume issue, i don't mind,i'd rather have it until another firmware will be released, that will fix the volume issues.
 I'm getting a bit tired of waiting.


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

Firmware will sound definitely better. As per to Larry volume buttons will be reassigned as: 3D on/off and Filter changer/selector. 

So no more volume jumps (I hope). 

Sent from my Samsung Note 3 using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## alpha421

^fingers crossed.  The repurpose of the volume buttons is a great solution.


----------



## Poimandres

I seemed to have forgotten that there are two geekout threads.  I received my GO100 the other day and finally had a chance to sit down and listen tonight.  At first the sound was horrendous and tinny coming form my JH13's I then unplugged the little bugger and plugged it back in only to find out that the volume jumps to 100, at least I didn't have anything playing so I didn't get blasted.  It also helps once you make sure that the phones are plugged all the way in .  I could however slightly hear the hiss at 100, it doesn't seem to get louder or lower as I slide the volume level form min to max, although there is still an odd interference noise sometimes when slider the volume bar.  The hiss is still there with my 13's however not nearly as bad as the 450 and I doubt that many would notice it except for in silent passages.  It is a great improvement for sure.  As far as volume level I typically listen between 15 and 25 depending on the track.  I must say I am quite impressed with the 100 and I hope that they release the updated firmware soon.


----------



## Poimandres

Is the 47ohm a true lineout or is it amped?  I intend to test it with the P627M and compare it to the lineout on the DX-90.


----------



## Poimandres

I am really enjoying the GO100 so much so that I have not even tried it with the P627M. I have also compared it to the dx90 and I prefer the 100 to the 90. I wasn't expecting that, so as such I have decided to send the dx90 back. Listening was performed on both with level 10 Oggs.

It appears that Meridian is liquidating the explorers as ttvj had a huge sale last month and audio advisor through Amazon still has 3 new ME's left after I purchased one for 145. I feel it is a no brainier at this cost. I can't wait to see how it stands up to the go100.


----------



## zerodeefex

poimandres said:


> I am really enjoying the GO100 so much so that I have not even tried it with the P627M. I have also compared it to the dx90 and I prefer the 100 to the 90. I wasn't expecting that, so as such I have decided to send the dx90 back. Listening was performed on both with level 10 Oggs.
> 
> It appears that Meridian is liquidating the explorers as ttvj had a huge sale last month and audio advisor through Amazon still has 3 new ME's left after I purchased one for 145. I feel it is a no brainier at this cost. I can't wait to see how it stands up to the go100.




It doesn't


----------



## Poimandres

It has been too long since I have used the me, I will be using it's line out to the micro. Time will tell.


----------



## zerodeefex

I have the explorer and the GO720 and 450. There is no application in which I prefer the explorer.


----------



## doctorjazz

zerodeefex said:


> poimandres said:
> 
> 
> > I am really enjoying the GO100 so much so that I have not even tried it with the P627M. I have also compared it to the dx90 and I prefer the 100 to the 90. I wasn't expecting that, so as such I have decided to send the dx90 back. Listening was performed on both with level 10 Oggs.
> ...




Seems like apples and oranges to me...I have the GO1K and the dx90, 1K is great connected to my PC, through JRiver. Don't always want to be tethered to computer, though (I've read about the set ups to use it with an iPad and the like, very kludgy, multiple pieces involved, marginally portable, can take to another room, but not out walking, say). I love my DX90, use it in bed, on dog walks, etc. I think you're right in that the amp section of it isn't as good as it could be. I use it either line out to my Ray Samuesl HR-2 (with an attenuator for iems), next to my bed, or, up until now, Line Out into ALO National for walks and other portable/on the go listening. Great sounding this way, the digital portion of DX90 is fine indeed. I just got Cayin C5, just arrived past 2 days, charging/burning, but my initial impression is that this is an even better amp for the DX90, fabulous sounding combo imo so far. Haven't done head to head with my other amps, at some point when I have time I may, but initial impression (I am wary of initial impressions, definitely subject to change but for what it's worth...) it is just a fabulous sounding combo. Not going to replace the GO1K (no head to head here either), any more than my portable gear is going to replace my living room stereo. My $0.02.


----------



## pearljam50000

Has it been 10 days since the promised firmware?


----------



## jexby

pearljam50000 said:


> Has it been 10 days since the promised firmware?




We all understand by now LHLabs deadlines or promises are ghosts in the wind.

Don't hold your breathe.


----------



## Poimandres

Nah man you have it all wrong.....we all need to BELIEVE!


----------



## Poimandres

Wow, and I thought that the GO100 was good by itself (by the way it is for portable use) however when I used the go100 lineout to the P627M my ears were treated to nothing short of audio bliss.  The slightly audible hiss is gone and there is a fuller more analog sound with a larger 3d soundstage.  The volume slider still controls the volume so I left it at 100%.  Looking forward to what the P627M will do with the Meridian Explorer.


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

from Larry Ho...

= = = = = = = =

We are testing the new firmware today. IF everything runs fine for two more days, then we will post it on forum and also ship out the GO SE.

And the new design of firmware should be nice for everyone.

Besides quite a lot of places of SQ improvement. I change the buttons functions a little bit.

"Up" button will become TCM. "Down" button will be FRM. When both buttons pressed, it will switch the functions back to Volume up and volume down.

So for Windows 8.1/7, no more volume issue. Just use computer, and they could enjoy the digital filter switching joy.
For Mac user, they could still use the volume control buttons by just press two buttons together.

Cheers,


----------



## pearljam50000

Great ^_^
Sorry but what's "tcm" and "frm"?


----------



## BaTou069

Just google it: Traditional Chinese Medicine .... and Financial Risk Managment.... Dunno what else °-°


----------



## miceblue

m-i-c-k-e-y said:


> from Larry Ho...
> 
> = = = = = = = =
> 
> ...



Nice! That reminds me of when I reprogrammed the JDS Labs C5D's digital potentiometer: 5 modes of operation depending on how many times you push the potentiometer and each mode has different behaviors. XD


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

Trellis Coded Modulation 
Frequency Response Modulation

maybe...


----------



## tjm6983

Let me second the unbelievable combination of the GO 100 and the SE846! I'm absolutely blown away with how well they pair together whether it's DSD128 or 256 kbps mp3.
  
 I have the AK120II which I also love when I'm on the road, but the GO 100 (with JRiver MC tuned to my preferred sound sig (u-shape)) is the most perfect sound I've ever heard. Of course, ymmv.


----------



## AxelCloris

m-i-c-k-e-y said:


> from Larry Ho...
> 
> = = = = = = = =
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yay, shipping of the GO SE! That means I should have it in time for RMAF next month. I have a Pelican case on order to protect it during travel.


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

New Driver!

http://lhlabs.com/downloads/LightHarmonic_DriverSetup_v2.23.zip


Not firmware so...
DON'T TOUCH VOLUME BUTTONS!

A bit better SQ, IMO.


----------



## junker

axelcloris said:


> Yay, shipping of the GO SE! That means I should have it in time for RMAF next month. I have a Pelican case on order to protect it during travel.


 

 What model Pelican? Great idea!


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

Have a 1010 and it barely fits together with my IEM.

Bought a 1050 so that my future Geek Wave could snug in also.


----------



## AxelCloris

junker said:


> What model Pelican? Great idea!


 
  
 Pelican 1010 and pluck foam.
  


m-i-c-k-e-y said:


> Have a 1010 and it barely fits together with my IEM.
> 
> Bought a 1050 so that my future Geek Wave could snug in also.


 
  
 Thankfully I don't plan on sharing a case with my CIEM and the GO SE, so then the 1010 should work perfectly for my purposes. It's simply there to protect the SE while traveling. I'm going to baby that bad boy.


----------



## vic2vic

batou069 said:


> Just google it: Traditional Chinese Medicine .... and Financial Risk Managment.... Dunno what else °-°


 
 Lol.
  
 Now that's what I'd call a real massive firmware update: Geek Go will be able to heal you + give financial advices while playing your favorite music.


----------



## jcwc

m-i-c-k-e-y said:


> New Driver!
> 
> http://lhlabs.com/downloads/LightHarmonic_DriverSetup_v2.23.zip
> 
> ...


 
  
 Oh, this new driver isn't the new firmware?


----------



## AxelCloris

jcwc said:


> Oh, this new driver isn't the new firmware?


 
  
 Nope, drivers and firmware are 2 different things. What most people are waiting for is the firmware, the software that tells the device how to operate. The drivers are software that tells a computer how to communicate with the GO.


----------



## alpha421

^what he said.


----------



## junker

m-i-c-k-e-y said:


> Have a 1010 and it barely fits together with my IEM.
> 
> Bought a 1050 so that my future Geek Wave could snug in also.


 
  
  


axelcloris said:


> Pelican 1010 and pluck foam.
> 
> 
> Thankfully I don't plan on sharing a case with my CIEM and the GO SE, so then the 1010 should work perfectly for my purposes. It's simply there to protect the SE while traveling. I'm going to baby that bad boy.


 

 IIs the 1120 way too big? I like them without the polycarbonate front'd prefer to not have the clear poly carbonate, otherwise the 1010 would be great. 1050 doesn't seem to be waterproof?


----------



## AxelCloris

junker said:


> IIs the 1120 way too big? I like them without the polycarbonate front'd prefer to not have the clear poly carbonate, otherwise the 1010 would be great. 1050 doesn't seem to be waterproof?


 
  
 You can get the 1010 without the clear lid. It just costs a tiny bit more than the clear topped version.
  
 http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001G2ABZU/


----------



## chartwell85

Firmware updates are coming, don't fret 
  
 Larry has something huge lined up.


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

Nice to hop-in Casey!

Michael


----------



## chartwell85

My pleasure.  I'll be floating around here more often now and will happily answer whatever question I possibly can.


----------



## alpha421

Has there been an answer regarding the various USB streaming mode buffer settings within the LH control panel?


----------



## AxelCloris

Huzzah! I just learned that the GO Signature Edition should begin shipping on Monday. That's great news for 2 reasons. First I'll finally have my GO SE in hand, woo! But second, and probably more importantly, that means that the firmware will be done. The email stated that the GO SE should be packaged on Saturday and since they're going to ship with the new firmware then that means it'll be done by Saturday as well.
  
 Bring on the firmware updates!


----------



## Poimandres

Sweet looking forward to it.


----------



## jcwc

alpha421 said:


> Has there been an answer regarding the various USB streaming mode buffer settings within the LH control panel?


 
  
 Gavin did post a brief reply (on the Geek forums) saying that min latency should have the best SQ but it is system dependant.
  
 I experimented between Safe (which was the default) and Standard. With Standard, I got a bit more resolution and detail. The bass was a bit cleaner. However, I feel that Safe is warmer and smoother.
  
 I tried Min latency but it caused some noise in the USB bus which was no good.


----------



## alpha421

Thanks for the explanation.  I will experiment with that setting.  Looking forward to the firmware release.


----------



## miceblue

I posted this in another thread, but it's relevant here too.

So the new firmware update itself introduces better optimisation for DSD loading to avoid pauses that some people experienced, as well as an optimised the 3L buffer whatever that is. Switching between the first and beta firmware, it made the music a little smoother-sounding.

The volume buttons have been replaced with changing digital filters:

 Volume up: "Time Comprehension Mode" (TCM) - a minimum phase filter with no pre-ringing on the impulse response at the cost of having more post-ringing and phase change (I find this mode to sound smoother than the one below)
 Volume down: "Frequency Response Mode" (FRM) - a normal brick-wall linear filter but it has a slow roll-off instead of a sharp one, which creates less ringing all-together at the cost of allowing higher-frequency aliasing to possibly interfere with the music

Volume control is now done via your computer while keeping everything bit-perfect.


The firmware can be downloaded from here:
http://lhlabs.com/support.html
or to save you a mouse click
http://lhlabs.com/downloads/Geek_Out_Firware_1V5.bin.zip

Installation is easy. Download the above .zip file, extract it to somewhere on your computer, open C:/Program Files/Light Harmonic/USB_Audio_Driver/LightHarmonicDFU.exe, plug in the Geek Out, browse your computer for the extracted file, press the start button, wait for it to finish installing the firmware, exit the program, unplug/replug in the Geek Out.

If you want to switch back to the original firmware, do the exact same thing as above but with this .zip folder instead:
http://lhlabs.com/downloads/Geek_Out_Firware_1V0.bin.zip

As of right now, you can't change the firmware via OS X.


----------



## bhazard

Liking the new FW so far.


----------



## akarise

Just want to clarify, the convex button that's closer to the headphone jacks is supposed to be volume up and TCM correct? It sounds more detailed than the concave button.


----------



## jcwc

akarise said:


> Just want to clarify, the convex button that's closer to the headphone jacks is supposed to be volume up and TCM correct? It sounds more detailed than the concave button.


 
  
 The concave button is the UP button if I recall correctly.


----------



## doctorjazz

tried the upgrade, starts to update (bar graph moves a bit), then it stops and I get error OxEE000003. Tried this multiple times, didn't make a difference, plugged into different usb ports, didn't make a difference. Oh well....


----------



## No_One411

doctorjazz said:


> tried the upgrade, starts to update (bar graph moves a bit), then it stops and I get error OxEE000003. Tried this multiple times, didn't make a difference, plugged into different usb ports, didn't make a difference. Oh well....


 
 I had a problem with the Geek Out disconnecting before the upgrade too. 
  
 I had to upgrade the firmware on a different machine. I don't know if that makes a difference, but I would try reinstalling the device drivers.


----------



## miceblue

jcwc said:


> akarise said:
> 
> 
> > Just want to clarify, the convex button that's closer to the headphone jacks is supposed to be volume up and TCM correct? It sounds more detailed than the concave button.
> ...



Concave (it dents inward like a cave) is volume down, or the button closest to the USB port.
Convex is volume up, or the button closest to the headphone ports.


----------



## akarise

miceblue said:


> Concave (it dents inward like a cave) is volume down, or the button closest to the USB port.
> Convex is volume up, or the button closest to the headphone ports.


 
  
 Thanks for clarifying, thought I was crazy at first when what I thought was the FRM sounded better, but turns out it was the TCM after all lol.


----------



## doctorjazz

no_one411 said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > tried the upgrade, starts to update (bar graph moves a bit), then it stops and I get error OxEE000003. Tried this multiple times, didn't make a difference, plugged into different usb ports, didn't make a difference. Oh well....
> ...




Reinstalling which drivers? The upgrade? The original?


----------



## No_One411

doctorjazz said:


> Reinstalling which drivers? The upgrade? The original?


 
 The new 2.23 drivers that LH released last week. 
  
 Can you try with a different computer?


----------



## eliwankenobi

akarise said:


> Thanks for clarifying, thought I was crazy at first when what I thought was the FRM sounded better, but turns out it was the TCM after all lol.




I was on the same boat!! 

TCM is more detailed and extended in my opinion.


----------



## alpha421

Upgraded without a hitch.  Like the TCM filtering as well. No more volume spikes.  Good job LH. Good job miceblue for the excellent tutorial. 
  
 The only suggestion I have is to repurpose the blue LED that was used for the 3D as one of the new filter presets to identify which filter is activated (i.e. blue/TCM, white/FRM).


----------



## miceblue

miceblue said:


> So the new firmware update itself introduces better optimisation for DSD loading to avoid pauses that some people experienced, as well as an optimised the 3L buffer whatever that is. Switching between the first and beta firmware, it made the music a little smoother-sounding.



Oh, I just found a bit of information about what the 3L buffer might be.
http://www.lightharmonic.com/davinci.html


> Precision Timing
> In digital signal conversion, timing is everything! To ensure computer speed fluctuations would not influence Da Vinci, and that it would run at a constant speed, Light Harmonic developed a proprietary (and patent-pending) Three-Layer Buffer similar to the buffering technology many of today's high-speed computers employ. This is the first time such a design has been applied to audio.




I had no idea that was in the Geek Out.


----------



## Audio Addict

I have upgraded my GO450 and GO1000 without any problems.  Looking forward to spending some time with the units this weekend.


----------



## eliwankenobi

Now you don't need a usb hub to use the geek out with cck and iphone!


----------



## miceblue

Interesting

[video]http://youtu.be/yQlvjqQnzME?t=18m41s[/video]


----------



## AxelCloris

miceblue said:


> Interesting


 
  
 $79? Damn. I may have to buy one for the office.


----------



## CEE TEE

eliwankenobi said:


> Now you don't need a usb hub to use the geek out with cck and iphone!


 
  
 Oh, that Powerstix is much smaller than my Anker...good to know that you can get things down to this size!


----------



## eliwankenobi

cee tee said:


> Oh, that Powerstix is much smaller than my Anker...good to know that you can get things down to this size!


 
 yeap!


----------



## AxelCloris

After a long period of anticipation the Geek Out Signature Edition has arrived. Here's a couple of quick and dirty photos before I immerse myself in music for the next few hours. Tomorrow is probably going to suck at work since I might get caught up in the music tonight. 
  

 Gold Geek Out SE
  

 LH Labs signatures
  

 Pelican case to protect the SE during travel


----------



## NinjaHamster

Absolutely gorgeous ... I have a Geek Out coming at some stage (with the LPS4 and Pulse Xfi?) as a referral reward, and can't wait to have SOMETHING from Lhlabs, so that I can contribute to their forum once again ... at this stage I feel there's little point, as I haven't heard anything and therefore have little to contribute ... soon, soon - hopefully soon ...


----------



## uncola

Wow nice.  I kind of wish I had gone for the geek pulse + geek out combo deal now instead of geek pulse x just so I had a nice dac to play with until my geek pulse arrived.  especially with the new firmware..


----------



## AxelCloris

There's a few Geek Outs available in the For Sale thread so you can easily pick one up to hold you over until the Pulse arrives.


----------



## cat6man

I had no problem with the f/w upgrade but I still have no luck getting it to work with a Nexus android tablet.
 Does anyone know if/when this problem will be fixed, is it a f/w issue, an android issue (I have the UAPP app which works fine with a meridian explorer but nada with the geek out)?
 Is this something that LH are working on, or is it something that they hope goes away with Android L (which is supposed to enable native usb audio)?
  
 Quote:


miceblue said:


> I posted this in another thread, but it's relevant here too.
> 
> So the new firmware update itself introduces better optimisation for DSD loading to avoid pauses that some people experienced, as well as an optimised the 3L buffer whatever that is. Switching between the first and beta firmware, it made the music a little smoother-sounding.
> 
> ...


----------



## BaTou069

cat6man said:


>


 
 I guess it's because even 450mA is too much for most android devices, they dont support it. Did you try to power these with more then the nexus, with an usb y splitter + external power?


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

As with other DACs or DAC/Amp combos, its a hit and miss with Android since it is not officiality supported.

One may work and for the other won't.

Have a GO 1000 and its works with Galaxy Note 3, Tab S 8.4 LTE and Note 10.1 (ed. 2014) Tablet. All in Android 4.4.2


----------



## Poimandres

I must say I am thoroughly enjoying the GO100 with the new firmware and driver.  Pure audio bliss with my JH13's fed directly from the GO.  Pink Floyd never sounded so good!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I HAVE BECOME COMFORTABLY NUMB!!!!!
  
 Hats off to LH Labs


----------



## Poimandres

Quick question what is the best way to upgrade the driver.  I just installed the new driver first without uninstalling the old driver.  I am thinking it may have been better to uninstall the old first.


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

Old driver will be automatically uninstalled when installing the new driver. 

Sent from my Samsung Note 3 using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## eliwankenobi

It appears LHLabs is liquidating the GO720!  You can grab it for $188 on Amazon now!


----------



## cat6man

batou069 said:


> I guess it's because even 450mA is too much for most android devices, they dont support it. Did you try to power these with more then the nexus, with an usb y splitter + external power?


 
  
 yes, i did but no joy


----------



## cat6man

m-i-c-k-e-y said:


> As with other DACs or DAC/Amp combos, its a hit and miss with Android since it is not officiality supported.
> 
> One may work and for the other won't.
> 
> Have a GO 1000 and its works with Galaxy Note 3, Tab S 8.4 LTE and Note 10.1 (ed. 2014) Tablet. All in Android 4.4.2


 
  
 samsung stuff sometimes works.........
  
 the question is, when is android officially supported by the geek out?  is android L going to work?
 what is LH doing to make this work with android?


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

Question is when will Android will fully support USB Audio...


----------



## uncola

android doesn't support usb otg in aosp I think.  some manufacturers add support for it, and many custom kernels have added it.  so if you have an android phone that supports it, you can use the geek as long as you have external power for it via a y cable etc.. I believe that's how it works.  the geek is not really a portable dac/amp it's a usb powered dongle meant to be used with pcs really..   the geek stream is light harmonics portable dac/amp


----------



## Larry Ho

Wow! What a case. We only use Pelican case for Da Vinci, now you have one nice version for Geek Out SE.... This is cool.
  
 Larry
  
  
 Quote:


axelcloris said:


> After a long period of anticipation the Geek Out Signature Edition has arrived. Here's a couple of quick and dirty photos before I immerse myself in music for the next few hours. Tomorrow is probably going to suck at work since I might get caught up in the music tonight.
> 
> 
> Gold Geek Out SE
> ...


----------



## uncola

m-i-c-k-e-y said:


> Question is when will Android will fully support USB Audio...


 
Android "L" Feature Spotlight: Android Now Natively Supports USB Audio-Out  
USB audio-out support is coming to our favorite mobile OS, finally, in this fall's "L" release. Android has been without native USB audio support (some OEMs have added it in, but at the moment it's rare) since, well, ever, and the main ticket in the Android issue tracker has been there nearly two-and-a-half years. How do we know the feature is coming? Because that ticket just got closed. And it showed up in the giant "L" of new Android features at I/O, too


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

Hi Uncola/James!

 Was ecstatic at first when they annouced it on Android L (sometime early July). But sorry to inform you that the USB Audio support in Android L is not complete. Or at least on their preview. They annouced to everybody that it would, and later on an email on the developer request page, they say they jumped the gun to early and was sorry.

 - - - - - - - - - - -

 Comment #1345 on issue 24614 dated July 21, 2014 by Glenn Kasten, project member: Add support for USB Audio
 Link: https://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=24614

_Sorry for any confusion, but in our exuberance about USB audio, we flipped the status to Released a bit early. It is true that L developer preview includes some USB audio support, but it is not quite complete in L developer preview. Please bear in mind that there are myriads of use cases and devices out there. And while we may not support all of this initially, we will do our best to support as many as we can at L launch, and work to bring this support to the entire ecosystem as fast as we can. We're continuing to work on it, so I'm changing status to Assigned. Thanks in advance for your patience!_


----------



## NinjaHamster

Is it plated with real gold?


----------



## uncola

Oh that sucks.  But it seems like they're saying it will support it when L is out, right now it's just a developer preview.. I think they are going to release L later this month when the nexus 6 and 8 get announced


----------



## junker

Android compatibility really has more to do with the device and the Thesycon drivers from Germany.


----------



## Audio Addict

cat6man said:


> yes, i did but no joy




Nexus tablets do not appear to pass the audio signal through the USB. My Nexus 10 does not work either.


----------



## Ivabign

I have just come into possession of a relatively new Geek Out 720 with the 1.5 firmware. I will be using it with Apple computers exclusively. I have read many pages of this thread and the Geek 1000 Impression thread - and it has been tough wading through the pages of posts about trouble tickets, noise floor issues, volume spikes, hate toward the 3D Awsomaccallit and other fully justifiable rants - but it has been a bit tough finding bits of information that confirm/refute what I am finding in the first 24 hours of playing with my little dongle (sorry)
  
 So I am going to ask a few questions and make a few assumptions and hopefully get some responses - thanks in advance guys (and gals) - I have found that I like the sound coming through my headphones - a lot - my Shure SE846 likes to be driven with this thing - I haven't gone through all my headphones - but there is a queue forming on my desk.
  
 **I also bought the "GeekPerfect" music player for the hell of it, but have reverted back to iTunes so I could play with the EQ a bit - I don't see any EQ or tone controls with this player.
  
 The buttons on the side do nothing now other than switch between two different digital filters (T/F?)
  
 Since I have a Mac, I have gone into "Audio MIDI Setup" and maxed out the volume there.
  
 I have maxed out the volume on iTunes and only adjust the volume with the up/down/mute buttons on my keyboard (I tried it another way - maxing out the volume on the MIDI control and the keyboard buttons and adjusted volume on iTunes - it seems to sound better that way, but I could be wrong - there seems to me more room to adjust volume from quiet to loud on the computer volume controls as opposed to iTunes volume controls - with iTunes volume, it gets really loud before you are 20% off -0db.
  
 If I want to see if my unit is one with an abnormal noise floor, would it be obvious by simply pausing my music - some of what I listen to was recorded in the 60's and 70's so they come with a level of hiss as standard equipment - when I have noticed hiss, I have paused the music and moved the volume up and down - and it has been quiet - so I think I have a good one.
  
 ...oh, hell - what else do I need to know?
  
 I bought this because I wanted a powerful amp & DAC with a low output impedance that would allow my many low impedance IEMs and CIEMs to reproduce all frequencies without any odd roll offs (talking to you 846 & Merlin) and I really like the Sabre DAC chip - I have to tell you that my 8A's sound freakin awesome with this little person - all of the best attributes of that CIEM are there but sound punched up and clearer - really pleased with the sound....
  
 Whew...  yeah, so I like this thing - I like the sound - I just need to play around with it a bit more...


----------



## cat6man

audio addict said:


> Nexus tablets do not appear to pass the audio signal through the USB. My Nexus 10 does not work either.




With the wonderful UAPP app, my nexus tablet does indeed pass USB audio to my meridian explorer DAC.

Why the geek doesn't work as well, I don't know.
Uapp works fine with many many dacs and the app developer is very responsive.


----------



## Poimandres

Even with the go100 I get a small amount of hiss with my 13's it doesn't get louder the higher the volume goes and you can't tell it is there while the music is playing unless it is completely silent. It is there howeve none the less. But the sound is as you said exceptional.


----------



## Audio Addict

cat6man said:


> With the wonderful UAPP app, my nexus tablet does indeed pass USB audio to my meridian explorer DAC.
> 
> Why the geek doesn't work as well, I don't know.
> Uapp works fine with many many dacs and the app developer is very responsive.


 
  
 Thanks.  I was not aware of that.


----------



## peter123

Unfortunately my Nexus 7 with UAPP is not working with my geek.....


----------



## cat6man

uncola said:


> android doesn't support usb otg in aosp I think.  some manufacturers add support for it, and many custom kernels have added it.  so if you have an android phone that supports it, you can use the geek as long as you have external power for it via a y cable etc.. I believe that's how it works.  the geek is not really a portable dac/amp it's a usb powered dongle meant to be used with pcs really..   the geek stream is light harmonics portable dac/amp




Have to say I'm shocked. Only meant to be used with PC? Not meant to be portable?

There are dozens of DACs, many portable, that work fine with UAPP running on android. Let's stop blaming android and get some robust interfacing so that the geek can do what the meridian explorer, dragonfly and numerous other supposedly 'sonically inferior' DACs do routinely now. UAPP is the workaround of choice for android's lack of native USB support. I see no reason that geek doesn't also work with UAPP. Most (all?) other DACs didn't have to change their fw to work with android/UAPP.
In some cases, the app developer made changes to more robustly support handshaking/setup issues.

How about LH working with him on this?
I'll be happy to send debug log files.


----------



## miceblue

ivabign said:


> The buttons on the side do nothing now other than switch between two different digital filters (T/F?)
> 
> If I want to see if my unit is one with an abnormal noise floor, would it be obvious by simply pausing my music - some of what I listen to was recorded in the 60's and 70's so they come with a level of hiss as standard equipment - when I have noticed hiss, I have paused the music and moved the volume up and down - and it has been quiet - so I think I have a good one.



True

And the noise floor should be pretty evident in some cases when you don't have audio playing. In some units, the noise floor seems to be low though. In my case, I can hear the background hiss both with and without audio while using the SE215.


----------



## sling5s

Since the firmware upgrade, my Geek 450 feels less hot.


----------



## zerodeefex

I can confirm I had noise problems with my second unit but not my first. Post firmware upgrade, both were the same lower amount of noise.


----------



## tvnosaint

I bought a 450 as the campaign ended. I've never had a problem of any kind with it. It's still the best 200$ I've spent on audio equiptment .
It continues to amaze me with its power and performance . I've demoed cans well out of its range with it and still sit slack jawed at its ability .


----------



## chartwell85

tvnosaint said:


> I bought a 450 as the campaign ended. I've never had a problem of any kind with it. It's still the best 200$ I've spent on audio equiptment .
> It continues to amaze me with its power and performance . I've demoed cans well out of its range with it and still sit slack jawed at its ability .


 

 Always nice to hear!


----------



## uncola

cat6man said:


> Have to say I'm shocked. Only meant to be used with PC? Not meant to be portable?
> 
> There are dozens of DACs, many portable, that work fine with UAPP running on android. Let's stop blaming android and get some robust interfacing so that the geek can do what the meridian explorer, dragonfly and numerous other supposedly 'sonically inferior' DACs do routinely now. UAPP is the workaround of choice for android's lack of native USB support. I see no reason that geek doesn't also work with UAPP. Most (all?) other DACs didn't have to change their fw to work with android/UAPP.
> In some cases, the app developer made changes to more robustly support handshaking/setup issues.
> ...


 
 UAPP isn't a workaround for no usb otg support in android, it actually requires usb otg support to be present in the kernel.  I've seen people say they had their geek out working with android phones and tablets


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



(like this guy http://www.avsforum.com/forum/173-2-channel-audio/1393599-enable-usb-audio-any-android-4-0-smartphone-tablet-9.html#post25654434)


 , I believe the people who said it didn't work weren't powering it with external power or they were using CM11 nightlies which had broken usb otg support for a long time.. I could be wrong though, I'd be interested if anyone who had experience could let us know for sure


----------



## AustinValentine

uncola said:


> UAPP isn't a workaround for no usb otg support in android, it actually requires usb otg support to be present in the kernel.  I've seen people say they had their geek out working with android phones and tablets
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...


 
  
 I haven't been able to get my Geek Out 450 to work via USB OTG with my Galaxy Note 2, which is running a Touchwiz based rom with USB OTG support in the kernel. (ODAC and the Leckerton UHA6S.MKII both work with the Note 2 via USB OTG). This is with both with and without use of UAPP. 
  
 I *suspect* that GO450 not working is a problem related to power draw. I've noticed that the Note 3 can run the GO1000 - at least via UAPP. However, the Note 3's microUSB 3.0 port seems capable of outputting more power to USB powered DACs than the Note 2/SGS3, making it capable of powering more devices without requiring a connected powered hub or USB battery pack. Unfortunately, I don't have a Note 3 or an external power capable OTG cable on hand to check it out.


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

On Note 10.1 (ed 2014), Note 3 and Tab S 8.4 LTE (not shown) running Kitkat 4.4.2, all working fine.


----------



## cat6man

I concede that the geekout works with some Samsung devices.
I concede that geekout needs external power

I have a nexus 7 which works great with otg and UAPP and a meridian explorer DAC

However, the geekout does not work with the same hw and I am using external power


So, has anyone gotten a nexus 7 to work with a geekout?



austinvalentine said:


> I haven't been able to get my Geek Out 450 to work via USB OTG with my Galaxy Note 2, which is running a Touchwiz based rom with USB OTG support in the kernel. (ODAC and the Leckerton UHA6S.MKII both work with the Note 2 via USB OTG). This is with both with and without use of UAPP.
> 
> I *suspect* that GO450 not working is a problem related to power draw. I've noticed that the Note 3 can run the GO1000 - at least via UAPP. However, the Note 3's microUSB 3.0 port seems capable of outputting more power to USB powered DACs than the Note 2/SGS3, making it capable of powering more devices without requiring a connected powered hub or USB battery pack. Unfortunately, I don't have a Note 3 or an external power capable OTG cable on hand to check it out.


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

Bro, Android devices is a hit and miss since USB Audio is not fully supported yet (yes even in Android L - as of now).
  
 Example some DACs are working on Samsung S3 and not on S4 but S5 yes...
  
 You we're on the 'Android phones and USB DACs'. As you noticed, @DanBa  have a list of compatible devices on different settings because of these problems.
  
 Yes, it a bummer when you couldn't get to function yours. And am a bit fortunate since all of mine works.
  
 Until Google will have fully supported USB Audio /or a standard consortium is met, we may need to be continually vigilant/informed about these.


----------



## cat6man

bummer it is  
  
 and i haven't even gotten to my main objective, which is geekout from a RPi or Odroid3 running linux and squeezeplug in my car system!
  
 however, I have sent UAPP folks a log file which shows the geekout and nexus TRYING to sync up...........i'm keeping my fingers crossed that it can be solved on UAPP's side, and if not, they can point out what the geekout might need to fix.
  
 UAPP should, i believe, be able to work here as it only needs OTG from the nexus tablet (I think).
  
 maybe @DanBa will have some luck with the log file I sent.


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

As a consolation. Dave of UAPP has a GO450 and Danba is in touch with LH on Android connectivity.


----------



## jonvply908

cat6man said:


> bummer it is
> 
> and i haven't even gotten to my main objective, which is geekout from a RPi or Odroid3 running linux and squeezeplug in my car system!
> 
> ...


 
 By chance are you adept with custom roms and kernels? And by adept, I mean know how to flash and whatnot. Nexus devices have had that problem, but if you are okay with unlocking the bootloader, you'll probably be able to find a custom rom and kernel combo that could get it to work.


----------



## cat6man

jonvply908 said:


> By chance are you adept with custom roms and kernels? And by adept, I mean know how to flash and whatnot. Nexus devices have had that problem, but if you are okay with unlocking the bootloader, you'll probably be able to find a custom rom and kernel combo that could get it to work.


 
  
 down the road, i would consider that but i'll pursue some other options first.
 thanks.


----------



## sling5s

I'm enjoying the LCD-2F on the Geek 450.  The Geek couldn't drive the LCD-2C (classic) but does a decent job with the LCD-2F (fazor).  I have the Lyr 2 but when I just want low to medium listening, and don't want the tube sound but a clean solid state sound, it's pretty adequate.  I think the Fazor on the new LCD-2 really makes it easier to drive.


----------



## LargoCantabile

Please Help. How do I unsubscribe for LH Labs Forums. I ma being bombarded with a series of emails that looks like one of those SEX scam SPAMS...from the message Titles.
 I have unsubscribed from the Topic but the emails still come. There seems to me no way on Profile of unsubscribing from the entire Forum forever and forever.


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

1. Go to your Profile
2. Under subscription tab select
3. Go to bottom on a drag down list and choose unsubscribe.


Be sure when you post click the tick box subscribe.


----------



## doublea71

Doesn't work for the blog posts...


----------



## Barra

largocantabile said:


> Please Help. How do I unsubscribe for LH Labs Forums. I ma being bombarded with a series of emails that looks like one of those SEX scam SPAMS...from the message Titles.
> I have unsubscribed from the Topic but the emails still come. There seems to me no way on Profile of unsubscribing from the entire Forum forever and forever.


 
 I'm having the same issue. There seems to be no way to unsubscribe as we were never subscribed to the posts to begin with. Second there seems to be no way to delete our accounts to leave the forum. *The only way that I have found to stop the spam is to go into settings and change the email address to a fictional address.*
  
 If anyone knows how to delete our accounts, please let us know.


----------



## pedalhead

Ironically, I've not had a single notification email from the LH forum this afternoon, despite many updates to subscribed threads.  Perhaps they've taken the hammer to crack a nut approach & switched off all email notifications


----------



## Larry Ho

pedalhead said:


> Ironically, I've not had a single notification email from the LH forum this afternoon, despite many updates to subscribed threads.  Perhaps they've taken the hammer to crack a nut approach & switched off all email notifications


 

 There was a system error and sorry for all these happened. IT guy told us this bug has been fixed. If there is any more, welcome to let us know.
  
 Cheers,
 Larry


----------



## NinjaHamster

larry ho said:


> There was a system error and sorry for all these happened. IT guy told us this bug has been fixed. If there is any more, welcome to let us know.
> 
> Cheers,
> Larry


 
 No worries, Larry!  I didn't mind as, for a while, it made me feel like the most popular person in the world


----------



## pedalhead

larry ho said:


> There was a system error and sorry for all these happened. IT guy told us this bug has been fixed. If there is any more, welcome to let us know.
> 
> Cheers,
> Larry


 
  
 Hi Larry...I think you misunderstood my comment...there's a second issue now, where it appears nobody at all is receiving email notifications for any threads on the whole LH forum. We're discussing it here... http://lhlabs.com/force/beta/638-website-bugs?start=200#36619
  
 I've also raised ticket # 2870 against the issue.  Cheers!


----------



## Larry Ho

pedalhead said:


> Hi Larry...I think you misunderstood my comment...there's a second issue now, where it appears nobody at all is receiving email notifications for any threads on the whole LH forum. We're discussing it here... http://lhlabs.com/force/beta/638-website-bugs?start=200#36619
> 
> I've also raised ticket # 2870 against the issue.  Cheers!


 

 Our IT people disabled it to clean out the mess up email sent queue inside our server.
  
 It should back online very soon.
  
 Larry


----------



## pedalhead

larry ho said:


> Our IT people disabled it to clean out the mess up email sent queue inside our server.
> 
> It should back online very soon.
> 
> Larry


 
  
 That's what I thought...good to hear the notification emails are coming back, and thanks for the update, Larry.


----------



## DannyBai

Was there ever a post on how to update the firmware of geek out on a mac?


----------



## Idsynchrono_24

I actually booted into windows, flashed the FW there, and rebooted back into OS X. Give that a shot if you've got a boot camp partition.


----------



## DannyBai

I wish that was the case but dumba** me deleted the windows partition because I never used it.


----------



## thegunner100

I'm looking to trade my GO 1000 for a 450 if anyone is interested. Please PM me!


----------



## cat6man

more good news!
  
 Besides working now with Android 5.0 (16/44 with native lollipop, hi-rez with uapp), the GeekOut also works with (insert drumroll) Linux.
  
 I have squeezeplug running on an OdroidU3 (formerly running on a Raspberry Pi) with a 2TB drive in my car and was using a Meridian Explorer.
 On a windows pc, the GeekOut clearly outclasses the first generation Meridian Explorer (don't know about later, updated versions, so your mileage may vary).
  
 I just figured out how to configure the squeezelite player for the GeekOut..........and the OdroidU3 even has enough juice to power the GeekOut.
  
 If you are a squeezeplug/linux fan, the GeekOut is configured in SLOPTIONS with
  
 front:CARD=G1V5,DEV=0
  
 and that is it........i've verified 16/44 and 24/96 play fine.
  
 tomorrow I re-install it in my car (GeekOut linestage output to aux in of car stereo system)


----------



## kawaivpc1

cat6man said:


> I concede that the geekout works with some Samsung devices.
> I concede that geekout needs external power
> 
> I have a nexus 7 which works great with otg and UAPP and a meridian explorer DAC
> ...



Dude, you told me that GO 1000 works with Nexus 7. 
I bought both of them. 
Does it truly work with GO1000?? Do I hvae to plug an external battery??
I wonder why GO 1000 works well with all Samsung but not with other Android devices.


The problem is its power. Dear Larry, can you make a Geek Out V2 with an internal battery??
That will solve the whole Android issue!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jexby

Wow settle.
yes the Geek Stream has been planned for months, demoed at RMAF and will contain a battery for use with iDevices and Android OTG.


----------



## cat6man

I have a geekout 450 and I have to use a y cable and battery with the nexus 7.
The 1000 would require at least as much power

The odroidU3 has enough juice to run the geekout 450 by itself, and that is what I have as my car music server.


----------



## kawaivpc1

Noooo


----------



## junker

It's a Class-A dual 1W amplifier. Gets very hot... Of course you need a battery, or a powered hub, or a power supply. I believe anything over 100mA trips an iDevice.


----------



## Larry Ho

kawaivpc1 said:


> Dude, you told me that GO 1000 works with Nexus 7.
> I bought both of them.
> Does it truly work with GO1000?? Do I hvae to plug an external battery??
> I wonder why GO 1000 works well with all Samsung but not with other Android devices.
> ...


 

 Hi there...
  
 We didn't call it Geek Out V2. We called it Geek Stream.... And we have that working perfectly with a lot of smartphones. 
  
 It's waiting for a killing chassis design. After that, you could see that in very early 2015.


----------



## kawaivpc1

larry ho said:


> Hi there...
> 
> We didn't call it Geek Out V2. We called it Geek Stream.... And we have that working perfectly with a lot of smartphones.
> 
> It's waiting for a killing chassis design. After that, you could see that in very early 2015.




I see. Is there any sound quality difference between Geek Out and Geek Stream?


----------



## kawaivpc1

m-i-c-k-e-y said:


> On Note 10.1 (ed 2014), Note 3 and Tab S 8.4 LTE (not shown) running Kitkat 4.4.2, all working fine.




Hello Mikey. 
Is that a Geek Out 1000??
Does your Samsung phone and tablet supply enough power for it??
I mean, does it sound the same as on your PC or laptop?
I'm trying to use Geek Out 1000 with my HTC phone and Nexus tablet. I think I will have some troubles with power supply.


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

YES and YES!! No external batteries!
  
 Sound? Even cleaner since it ran on batteries (w/ regards to PC's power supply).
  
 Note: My Note 3 won't run Geek Out 1000 until I upgraded to Android 4.4.2.
  
 Note 4 with Android 4.4.4 runs natively also.


----------



## kawaivpc1

m-i-c-k-e-y said:


> YES and YES!! No external batteries!
> 
> Sound? Even cleaner since it ran on batteries (w/ regards to PC's power supply).




That's amazing!! 
I'm just not yet ready to go with Samsung.. 
Do you know any other android devices which work well with GO1000?


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

Sorry nope. In my place of work and at home its either Sammys or iPhones..
  
 Sorry Bro. 
  
 If I can get something else I'll post it here or in the USB Android thread.


----------



## kawaivpc1

m-i-c-k-e-y said:


> Sorry nope. In my place of work and at home its either Sammys or iPhones..
> 
> Sorry Bro.
> 
> If I can get something else I'll post it here or in the USB Android thread.




It's okay bro.

So, does Geek Out 1000 drain Samsung's battery life faster??
How many hours of music can you play from the combo?
Also, can Geek Out 1000 on Samsung drive all headphones?
I'm going to use LCD 2F.


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

On Note 3's internal battery, it's around 3.75 hrs on MP3 and 3.25 hrs on DSD. But when playing, I normally use it with my battery pack. 

On my tablet, I haven't measured it yet. 

Sent from my Samsung Note 3 using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kawaivpc1

m-i-c-k-e-y said:


> On Note 3's internal battery, it's around 3.75 hrs on MP3 and 3.25 hrs on DSD. But when playing, I normally use it with my battery pack.
> 
> On my tablet, I haven't measured it yet.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Note 3 using Tapatalk Pro




I see. That isn't really long enough. How about when you put an external battery? 
I think I might use a tiny 2200mah portable battery stick. 
Do you think it will extend playing time a lot more?


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

Got a 13000mAh battery pack, so have never really tested it.
  
 On extending playing time, depends on your cable.
  
*Ordinary Y cable* *draws power from both sources*. So even with a battery pack, your DAC/Amp still draws power from your Source.
  
 So what I did I have a standard Y cable with one connecter covered its 5V pin (see red vinyl tape).
  

  
 And hook up a Delock 65296 adapter to Source (Smatrphone/Tablet)


----------



## kawaivpc1

m-i-c-k-e-y said:


> Got a 13000mAh battery pack, so have never really tested it.
> 
> On extending playing time, depends on your cable.
> 
> ...




Great idea! I I will try that. I hope the whole setup works with HTC and Nexus 7.

HTC is the best cellphone I've used so far.


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

CORRECTION: The Delock 65296 wont work! (I thought it did and retested it).
  
 Any short OTG cable will also do.


----------



## cat6man

Is the line out at full volume identical for 1000 and 100 versions.


----------



## Poimandres

From what I was told they are not. The 1000 is around 4v, the 450 around 2v and the 100 around 1v. 

That being said audio advisor on Amazon is running a special on the 1000 and the 100. The 1000 is 239.20 and the 100 is 231.20.


----------



## zolom

Does the GeekOut 100 IEM, pair with the LG G3 (running Lollipop), without the need to UAPP or UARP?
  
 How does it affect battry life?
  
 Can I use a Y OTG cable with a USB battery to avoid quick G3 battery depletion?
  
  
 Thanks


----------



## Poimandres

Anyone know if audio advisor is an authorized geekout reseller?


----------



## junker

it appears so... I'd be really happy for them if they finally have their products available somewhere other than KickStarter, IGG, and eBay. Great news.


----------



## jexby

junker said:


> it appears so... I'd be really happy for them if they finally have their products available somewhere other than KickStarter, IGG, and eBay. Great news.


 
  
 and Amazon.


----------



## doctorjazz

I think it's going to be a real product...aa number of dealers will likely have them for sale.


----------



## Poimandres

Just confirmed by LHLabs audio advisor is an authorized seller. They akso are selling the 450 on their website directly for 159.


----------



## aangen

Hello. I just installed my new Geek Out 450 on my Windows 7 box and immediately updated the firmware so now i don't get to know what I'm missing. I think I like the concave button sound better. What am I in for, or did I make a huge mistake? I had been enjoying my Dragonfly 1.2 but it seems kinda tame compared to this new toy. I had heard it runs warm but wow, it really does! I am currently driving some PSB M4U 2 headphones and switching to B&W P5's. I'll lurk awhile but if there's some simple tip I should know IMMEDIATELY please let me know. Thank you, Thank you very much!


----------



## eliwankenobi

aangen said:


> Hello. I just installed my new Geek Out 450 on my Windows 7 box and immediately updated the firmware so now i don't get to know what I'm missing. I think I like the concave button sound better. What am I in for, or did I make a huge mistake? I had been enjoying my Dragonfly 1.2 but it seems kinda tame compared to this new toy. I had heard it runs warm but wow, it really does! I am currently driving some PSB M4U 2 headphones and switching to B&W P5's. I'll lurk awhile but if there's some simple tip I should know IMMEDIATELY please let me know. Thank you, Thank you very much!




Nope, with the new firmware you just select filter and enjoy! Just in case... The 47ohm output is line out to amplifiers or high ohm headphones. The .47 is for the vast majorityof headphones.


----------



## doctorjazz

Hi-one of my problems with LH/Geek Out is the difficulty getting information, basic manual/help kind of stuff. I know it's out there, but I search their site, google,, to no avail. My issue is: I just got the Koss ESP-950 as part of my pre-holiday shopping frenzy. It comes with it's own amp, and I have the GO Special Edition connected to my PC. My recollection is to use it as line out, you have to max the volume on the LH volume control, then hook into the 47 ohm output. Well, at first I got the worst sound you have ever heard from headphones, the music played, but warbled. Then the music player crashed, the GO disconnected itself (only time I've ever felt it cool while connected, and had to reboot the computer to use JRiver again. I thought the headphones may be faulty, so I connected them to my (also new toy) Pono, and it sounded great. I've been searching for what I did wrong, would love to be able to listen to the GO/PC, can't find the information. Anyone know where to find it?


----------



## miceblue

doctorjazz said:


> Hi-one of my problems with LH/Geek Out is the difficulty getting information, basic manual/help kind of stuff. I know it's out there, but I search their site, google,, to no avail. My issue is: I just got the Koss ESP-950 as part of my pre-holiday shopping frenzy. It comes with it's own amp, and I have the GO Special Edition connected to my PC. My recollection is to use it as line out, you have to max the volume on the LH volume control, then hook into the 47 ohm output. Well, at first I got the worst sound you have ever heard from headphones, the music played, but warbled. Then the music player crashed, the GO disconnected itself (only time I've ever felt it cool while connected, and had to reboot the computer to use JRiver again. I thought the headphones may be faulty, so I connected them to my (also new toy) Pono, and it sounded great. I've been searching for what I did wrong, would love to be able to listen to the GO/PC, can't find the information. Anyone know where to find it?



Welcome to the world of e-stat headphones. Don't mind the e-stat crinkling "fart" when you put the headphones on your head/move them on your head. lol

http://wiki.faust3d.com/wiki/index.php?title=ESP/950_Electrostatic_Stereophone
Says here that the E90 amp only has an input level of 1 VRMS, which is well below what the Geek Out outputs at maximum volume (assuming the GO SE is 450 mW like the GO 450, it outputs about 2.68 VRMS). You're probably hearing clipping.

Interesting that the input level is only 1 VRMS. The entry-level STAX amp (SRM-252S) has a maximum input of 30 V.

No idea what the Pono outputs because that player screams in agony with the lack of any specifications whatsoever.


----------



## doctorjazz

miceblue said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > Hi-one of my problems with LH/Geek Out is the difficulty getting information, basic manual/help kind of stuff. I know it's out there, but I search their site, google,, to no avail. My issue is: I just got the Koss ESP-950 as part of my pre-holiday shopping frenzy. It comes with it's own amp, and I have the GO Special Edition connected to my PC. My recollection is to use it as line out, you have to max the volume on the LH volume control, then hook into the 47 ohm output. Well, at first I got the worst sound you have ever heard from headphones, the music played, but warbled. Then the music player crashed, the GO disconnected itself (only time I've ever felt it cool while connected, and had to reboot the computer to use JRiver again. I thought the headphones may be faulty, so I connected them to my (also new toy) Pono, and it sounded great. I've been searching for what I did wrong, would love to be able to listen to the GO/PC, can't find the information. Anyone know where to find it?
> ...




Pardon my cluelessness...I'd think if I were clipping, turning the volume down would help. Does this mean the 950 and GO won't work together?
(As an aside, there my be no info on Pono, but it's designed by Ayre, and, my initial impression is.....sounds mighty good!)


----------



## miceblue

doctorjazz said:


> Pardon my cluelessness...I'd think if I were clipping, turning the volume down would help. Does this mean the *950 and GO won't work together*?
> (As an aside, there my be no info on Pono, but it's designed by Ayre, and, my initial impression is.....sounds mighty good!)



Yes, you would have to lower the volume on the Geek Out in this case since the max volume outputs too much voltage for the E90 amp to handle. *You can still get them to work together, but unfortunately, that means you won't be getting a bit-perfect signal and you would be attenuating the music both digitally and analogally (new word? hahaha).*

And yeah I have no doubt that the Pono sounds nice, but having zero information about what it can do doesn't help. e.g. if it only outputs 20 mW of power even on the balanced outputs, I probably won't get it.


----------



## Soundsgoodtome

doctorjazz said:


> Pardon my cluelessness...I'd think if I were clipping, turning the volume down would help. Does this mean the 950 and GO won't work together?
> 
> (As an aside, there my be no info on Pono, but it's designed by Ayre, and, my initial impression is.....sounds mighty good!)





Why does the Koss only have a 1V max input? Seems super low considering most line-outs are 2V and over. You'll need the IEM model to line-out properly to the energizer without any attenuation. However, since the GO has an internal 64-bit system you should be able to attenuate down to 50% volume and keep 32-bit.


----------



## Soundsgoodtome

Question on the GO, I have the 450 model:

 1st) If I use a OTG cable to my Samsung phone and use Neutron player, does the bitrate and frequency stay the same or does it downsample to Android's 16-bit?

 2nd) I don't have something with a line input to test this GO and also don't want to blow my IEMs/eardrums while listening via Foobar on my PC but if I use WASAPI to output from the player will I still be able to control the volume via Foobar volume or Windows sound volume? I don't want to test it with my IEMs to find out I've ruined them because Foobar WASAP bypasses volume control on the GO.


----------



## miceblue

soundsgoodtome said:


> 2nd) I don't have something with a line input to test this GO and also don't want to blow my IEMs/eardrums while listening via Foobar on my PC but if I use WASAPI to output from the player will I still be able to control the volume via Foobar volume or Windows sound volume? I don't want to test it with my IEMs to find out I've ruined them because Foobar WASAP bypasses volume control on the GO.



Works just fine for me.

I don't understand how the volume works with the GO through Windows though. Adjusting the Windows volume causes the analogue volume slider of the LH Control Panel to move, but it does nothing for me in terms of volume. I have to manually adjust the master control slider to change the volume...


----------



## Soundsgoodtome

So the volume slider on Foobar does change volume with WASAPI on?


----------



## miceblue

soundsgoodtome said:


> So the volume slider on Foobar does change volume with WASAPI on?



That is correct.


----------



## Soundsgoodtome

Up next is getting it to work with my Samsung Galaxy S3 with an OTG cable. I'm wondering if it will play native formats or down sample to 16-bit Android levels.

 I have purchased Neutron player but would be willing to purchase other players if Neutron doesn't work.


----------



## jbr1971

soundsgoodtome said:


> Up next is getting it to work with my Samsung Galaxy S3 with an OTG cable. I'm wondering if it will play native formats or down sample to 16-bit Android levels.
> 
> I have purchased Neutron player but would be willing to purchase other players if Neutron doesn't work.


 
  
 As long as the player decodes the files at their native format/sample rate, the Geek Out should play them at those formats/rates.


----------



## Soundsgoodtome

I bought an OTG cable from Amazon but I can't get it to work with my Galaxy. I have 4.4.2 android and trying to use Neutron as well as Spotify, no luck. I  get the blue light on the DSD led coming on as well as the 44.1k but nothing comes out of the line-out to my amp.

 Is there a particular player I should be using? Or...a trick perhaps to get the phone to output OTG to it? I've used it before with FiiO e18 and that worked fine with all players but never with an OTG. I'm guessing either I have a faulty OTG or something I'm doing isn't correct.


----------



## jbr1971

soundsgoodtome said:


> I bought an OTG cable from Amazon but I can't get it to work with my Galaxy. I have 4.4.2 android and trying to use Neutron as well as Spotify, no luck. I  get the blue light on the DSD led coming on as well as the 44.1k but nothing comes out of the line-out to my amp.
> 
> Is there a particular player I should be using? Or...a trick perhaps to get the phone to output OTG to it? I've used it before with FiiO e18 and that worked fine with all players but never with an OTG. I'm guessing either I have a faulty OTG or something I'm doing isn't correct.


 
  
 The Geek is probably drawing too much power from the tablet.
  
 Try getting a split USB cable that allows the Geek to be on the data leg, and a portable USB battery on the power side.


----------



## Soundsgoodtome

I suspected this but it seems others have had luck without a battery pack and just a straight otg usb cable to their GO from their Android phone (not tablet).



jbr1971 said:


> The Geek is probably drawing too much power from the tablet.
> 
> Try getting a split USB cable that allows the Geek to be on the data leg, and a portable USB battery on the power side.


----------



## peter123

soundsgoodtome said:


> I suspected this but it seems others have had luck without a battery pack and just a straight otg usb cable to their GO from their Android phone (not tablet).




It depends on the power output on the phone and that varies on different phone models. You could also try with the USB Audio Player Pro or Hiby Music app to see if it makes a difference.


----------



## doctorjazz

I'm listening to my Giik Out Special Edition, nice Pono store hi rez Everybody Knows This Is Nowhere. I started listening to the HE-560, just doesn't have the juice to drive it. Changed to Thinksound On1, really fine sounding. My question, (applies to some other cans I use, like the Koss ESP-950): Is there a setting to use this as a real line out, so I can just use the (fine) DA converter, run it into my Ray Samuels, HR-2, and have the juice to drive the 560 (or into the Koss electrostatic amp)?
Thanks


----------



## kawaivpc1

doctorjazz said:


> I'm listening to my Giik Out Special Edition, nice Pono store hi rez Everybody Knows This Is Nowhere. I started listening to the HE-560, just doesn't have the juice to drive it. Changed to Thinksound On1, really fine sounding. My question, (applies to some other cans I use, like the Koss ESP-950): Is there a setting to use this as a real line out, so I can just use the (fine) DA converter, run it into my Ray Samuels, HR-2, and have the juice to drive the 560 (or into the Koss electrostatic amp)?
> Thanks


 

 Hey, does your Geek Out SE sound better than iFi iDSD, AK240, Calyx M, Cowon P1??


----------



## doctorjazz

As my man Wayne said in response to a similar question (on the Discovery Thread)...
Send them over and I'll compare them and tell you 

Seriously, haven't heard any of them to compare, Have the Geek Out 1K and Special Edition, 1K is really nice sounding, Special Edition is really much nicer sounding. Have the CEentrance M8 LX, at least, I purchased it not too long ago, but didn't want to connect to my PC or phone, something wrong, so it is currently "in the shop", back at CEentrance, when it comes back I can compare. I do have some portable DAPs, Pono, DX90, love Pono but GO SE much better sounding (though it is a bit difficult to do direct comparisons, they are such different set ups).



kawaivpc1 said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > I'm listening to my Giik Out Special Edition, nice Pono store hi rez Everybody Knows This Is Nowhere. I started listening to the HE-560, just doesn't have the juice to drive it. Changed to Thinksound On1, really fine sounding. My question, (applies to some other cans I use, like the Koss ESP-950): Is there a setting to use this as a real line out, so I can just use the (fine) DA converter, run it into my Ray Samuels, HR-2, and have the juice to drive the 560 (or into the Koss electrostatic amp)?
> ...


----------



## kawaivpc1

doctorjazz said:


> As my man Wayne said in response to a similar question (on the Discovery Thread)...
> Send them over and I'll compare them and tell you
> 
> 
> ...


 

 interesting... how can you describe the difference between Geek Out 1k and SE?
 I have the 1k. It sounds great and definitely better than DAPs.
 Does SE have wider sound stage? more details?


----------



## miceblue

A true line out doesn't exist for the GO, unfortunately. You would have to make the master volume at maximum to get a bit-perfect output.


----------



## ericr

miceblue said:


> A true line out doesn't exist for the GO, unfortunately. You would have to make the master volume at maximum to get a bit-perfect output.




For those wanting a true line-out (completely bypassing the amp section) the HRT Microstreamer is an alternative well worth considering. Also, the volume control of the amp section (headphone out) is analog and thus avoids the degradation issues of digital volume control.


----------



## doctorjazz

Hmmm...pity, makes it unusable with 2 of my favorite cans (luckily I have good alternatives). As for the 1k vs SE, I don't have the 1K handy for direct comparison(it's here someplace, turn up at some point), but from memory it has richer, smoother textures, timing that seems relaxed and spot on at the same time, more detail without it being thrusted in your face. Not that the 1K isn't fine sounding. In fact, went for the SE BECAUSE I liked the 1K so much, I had to hear what LH could do with it if they maxed out parts and implementation. Not that the 1K needs to feel bad about being bested by its 3x more expensive sibling.


----------



## Soundsgoodtome

peter123 said:


> It depends on the power output on the phone and that varies on different phone models. You could also try with the USB Audio Player Pro or Hiby Music app to see if it makes a difference.


 
 Well.. I went on GPlay hoping to find a trial version of the USB Audio Player Pro but it's a buy app only. I guess my question now is *has anyone gotten the GO to work with a Samsung S3 (4.4.2) via OTG out without a power supply? *If so what music player are you using? I don't really want to buy this app if what I really need is a unit to supply the GO via OTG. I'm content with Neutron player as it is.


----------



## kawaivpc1

doctorjazz said:


> Hmmm...pity, makes it unusable with 2 of my favorite cans (luckily I have good alternatives). As for the 1k vs SE, I don't have the 1K handy for direct comparison(it's here someplace, turn up at some point), but from memory it has richer, smoother textures, timing that seems relaxed and spot on at the same time, more detail without it being thrusted in your face. Not that the 1K isn't fine sounding. In fact, went for the SE BECAUSE I liked the 1K so much, I had to hear what LH could do with it if they maxed out parts and implementation. Not that the 1K needs to feel bad about being bested by its 3x more expensive sibling.


 
 Geek Out SE is 799 dollars. It's definitely expansive.
 How about other DACs?? what DAC can you compare to Geek Out SE?
 I'm also interested in iFi iDSD. Do you think Geek Out SE is better than iDSD?
  
 Geek Out SE has two femto clocks in it. That's why it's so much better than Geek Out 1k.
 But, I was informed that Geek Stream and Geek Wave will have better sound quality than Geek Out SE.


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, I'm still ready to receive any amp/dac for comparison! 
My experience so far has been mostly DAPs in the portable world, specifically, went from iPod Touch to Fiio X3 to iBasso DX90 to Pono, pretty much for headphone listening (had some others along the way, and also portable amps, the ALO National, and the Cayin C5). I have a Peachtree GrandPre which is a nice preamp and DAC as part of my living room Big Rig, also a Mojo tube DA converter that I have used, not connected at present. 
I got the CEntrance M8 when it was on Massdrop, but it didn't seem to work-couldn't get it to connect to my PC or my phone. It is back at CEntrance now, not sure when I'll get it back. That is the only thing that is close to an "apples to apples" comparison, which I'll do when it comes back.
Iheard good ehings about the iDSD as well, haven't heard it, though.
I do have the Geek Stream and Geek Out on order, (also the Soul Tube, or whatever they are calling it now), but, who the heck knows when those will finally arrive...
(I had the choice, kids college fund, LH labs crowd funding, went back and forth, guess who won?....)


----------



## kawaivpc1

doctorjazz said:


> OK, I'm still ready to receive any amp/dac for comparison!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Geek Out SE vs ALO National, Cayin C5, Peachtree GrandPre, Mojo tube DA???
  
 What do you think?


----------



## doctorjazz

Geek Out SE much better than Pono/ALO combination or iBasso DX90/ALO combination, though I haven't compared them directly, as GO is connected to my PC using JRiver 19, while Pono is what I use on the go or in bed, with or without the National. Combination Pono/National marginally better than Pono alone, Pono pretty sweet sounding imo. Get a bit more bass presence/tightness, and a bit more oomph for harder to drive cans. SE alone poops out with HE-560, Senn 650, both do better with Pono into my Ray Samuels HR-2. As for the Peachtree and Mojo, whole different experience. Have them in a set up with Krell KSA 150 amp and Thiel 3.6 speakers, and I can't really say how they compare, love the sound on the big rig, but I find the experience different than headphone listening. The Mojo does move up some from the Peachtree built in DAC, but it doesn't always play well with the preamp, something about them both being output transformerless, and the preamp has gotten fried twice, so they aren't connected at present.


----------



## doctorjazz

(My Linn LP12 turntable beats them all, but I listen to it the least because it is the biggest PIA of the bunch as well...)


----------



## miceblue

I posted this on the LH forums, but it's relevant here too.

I've been doing A/B testing between the Geek Out 450 and Objective DAC/Objective 2 with approximate volume-matching. I like the ODAC/O2 for its spacious sound, but FRM mode seems to do a better job at the soundstage compared to TCM, which I find to sound a bit congested and closed-in. FRM mode also improves the imaging to me compared to TCM mode, making instruments easier to track within a recording. When comparing against the ODAC/O2, I prefer FRM mode over TCM because of the lack of a harsh sound and a more spacious sound, whereas the TCM mode sounds more alike to the ODAC/O2 in terms the harsh sound that I hear. ODAC/O2 sounds like TCM's harshness plus FRM's spaciousness.


I'm shocked actually....I really thought the TCM mode was the one I like. With all of the talk of the minimum phase filter removing pre-ringing? (the instruction manual says it removes post ringing, but I thought minimum phase filters remove the pre-ringing), I thought the harsh sound of the TCM mode was really from the FRM filter......all this time I thought TCM mode was when you press the concave button on the Geek Out. Apparently I like FRM mode a lot more. I find it to remove a sort of harsh sound that I hear in my music compared to TCM mode, which is the opposite of what I would expect given that TCM is a minimum phase filter. Maybe this is what is meant by "smoother sound" from the instruction manual. Apparently the whole minimum phase filter thing doesn't do it for me. >.>
I do find the instrument separation a bit better on the TCM mode, whereas FRM mode kind of blurs the imaging a bit at the expense of making it sound less harsh to my ears.

The FRM mode looks problematic with the slow roll-off filter and allowing aliasing to come within the audible band compared to the TCM mode (which was commented to look similar to the ODAC's digital filter and might explain why the TCM mode sounds harsh to my ears and has a similar sense of instrument separation). I'm still confused as to how the lack of alias rejection in the FRM mode would allow better IMD and THD measurements.


Regardless of the filter though, I like the more centered imaging of the GO than the ODAC/O2, which I always found to sound a little flat but spacious. Detail retrieval is hard to say between the two. I find it easier to track some instruments with the ODAC/O2 than the GO such as the harpsichord in Massive Attack's "Teardrop" song (maybe due to the lower background noise), but I find it easier to hear the textures of instruments in John Hammond's "Get Behind the Mule" song. However, the ODAC/O2 just sounds a lot cleaner to me in terms of how black the background is. It might be because of the design of the O2 with basically no residual background noise because my GO 450 unit has a pretty high noise rating at around 19 μV. I'll need to do more testing with the ODAC/O2 vs the GO 1000 to see if that affects anything since the GO 1000 definitely has less noise (still not as quiet as the ODAC/O2 though). Another thing is that I found the ODAC/O2 to have a harder-hitting bass response that's more well-defined; the GO's bass response is a little more woolly-sounding to me. I don't listen to my music at a particularly high level, so I don't think it's a power output limitation per se (the Audio MIDI app in OS X says the GO's master volume level is at -43 dB; analogue volume at 0 dB for Redbook music with a dynamic range rating of 8 ). Again, I'll need to do more testing with the GO 1000 since the GO 1000 has a higher SNR value according to Larry.
lhlabs.com/force/geekout/898-geek-out-vs...rd-installment#13852


In short, I still like the ODAC/O2 for what it is, but I've been enjoying the Geek Out more. Having an all-in-one solution for my music needs for a portable DAC/amp is much more convenient than carrying around the ODAC/O2 stack with all of the needed cables. The differences in sound quality really depend on what I'm in the mood for because I don't think one sounds much better than the other since they each have their own strengths and weaknesses. The GO, from what I've seen, objectively measures better than the ODAC/O2 except for power output and noise, but I still prefer the ODAC/O2 in some areas (notably the spacious sound, blacker background, and harder-hitting and more well-defined bass). I prefer the GO's sound because it has 2 different filters that I can listen to with different kinds of sound profiles, has better detail retrieval for instruments' texture, and has a better center imaging.

Great job Light Harmonic, and geek on!

[rule]
Setup:
MacBook Pro with Audirvana Plus v1.5.12 software with 16/44.1 or 24/96 music
- Geek Out on the USB port with the least amount of peripherals attached
- Monoprice USB cable on the other USB port to the ODAC, Mediabridge RCA to 3.5 mm cable to the O2

2 OPPO PM-3 beta testing units

I created two Apple Scripts to quickly switch between the DACs in Audirvana Plus as I unplugged/plugged-in the PM-3's cable into the other amp


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

Same boat here Mice....
  
 I thought what I was liking was TCM...to found out it was FRM (undertood the opposite on how to switch between filters).


----------



## chartwell85

m-i-c-k-e-y said:


> Same boat here Mice....
> 
> I thought what I was liking was TCM...to found out it was FRM (undertood the opposite on how to switch between filters).


 

 Working to provide more clarification and a better user manual as well.
  
 FRM is my favorite filter as well


----------



## miceblue

chartwell85 said:


> Working to provide more clarification and a better user manual as well.
> 
> FRM is my favorite filter as well



I think for the TCM blurb, the minimum phase filter removes the PRE ringing, not the POST ringing as it says at the moment. Audio in the real world doesn't have pre-ringing, so the minimum phase filter is supposed to replicate that from what I understand.


----------



## kawaivpc1

Is there anyone else who has a Geek Out Signature Edition?
 How would you compare its sound to other DACs such as iDSD, Sony PHA-3, etc?
  
 Thanks


----------



## miceblue

doctorjazz said:


> Is there a setting to use this as a real line out, so I can just use the (fine) DA converter, run it into my Ray Samuels, HR-2, and have the juice to drive the 560 (or into the Koss electrostatic amp)?
> Thanks



Ah! I just figured something out. I re-re-re-reread Larry's comments about the 1.5 firmware update.
http://lhlabs.com/force/geekout/2081-geek-out-firmware-1v5-upgrades-and-change-log


> 2) New Master and Individual Channel Volume features:
> 
> To keep the bit perfect as long as possible. Although I still leave the master volume and individual channel volume control there. But the behavior is slightly different.
> 
> ...





I just tried this in OS X. With the master slider on maximum (0 dB), you can adjust the two analogue sliders to whatever your volume preferences are and as Larry said, it's bit-perfect. One thing to keep in mind is that in OS X, the volume controls affect the master volume. In Windows, the volume controls affect the analogue volume.

So it looks like you can use the GO with this quasi-line-out option by having bit-perfect audio being inputted into your external amplifier.


----------



## AxelCloris

kawaivpc1 said:


> Is there anyone else who has a Geek Out Signature Edition?
> How would you compare its sound to other DACs such as iDSD, Sony PHA-3, etc?
> 
> Thanks


 
  
 I have never heard the PHA-3 and my time with the iDSD was extremely limited so I cannot make a comparison with my SE. @Stillhart may be able to provide a comparison of the GO SE with a few others.


----------



## doctorjazz

miceblue said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a setting to use this as a real line out, so I can just use the (fine) DA converter, run it into my Ray Samuels, HR-2, and have the juice to drive the 560 (or into the Koss electrostatic amp)?
> ...




Hmmm, have to give this a try...so it would work by moving both sliders down the same amount, like some gear with 2 volume controls...Ze Plot Sickens!!!!

I tried using the GO SE with my Koss ESP-950, first got clipping, then JRiver crashed. It was very sad. Have to try it this way. Thanks.

As far as the GO SE comparisons, I'm happy to do them, as I said (send all your gear for comparison to my _lab _ in New Jersey, postage paid, include your return address on a shiny $100, as Click and Clack used to say), but I didn't think it was available as a product after that short offer during the original crowdfunding program. Did I miss something? Not sure if I would buy it now, when the Pulse Xfi isn't so much more, unless you really NEED to be able to put it in your pocket.


----------



## zerodeefex

kawaivpc1 said:


> Is there anyone else who has a Geek Out Signature Edition?
> How would you compare its sound to other DACs such as iDSD, Sony PHA-3, etc?
> 
> Thanks




Haven't bothered with the sony gear outside of the players since the PHA-1 sucked terribly.

The iDSD micro and nano sound like crap compared to the Geek out SE.


----------



## jexby

zerodeefex said:


> The iDSD micro and nano sound like crap compared to the Geek out SE.


 
  
 wow.  owned nano for a short time, sold it to go micro.
 I can imagine GOutSE besting the nano.  but if it beats the iDSD micro, i need to borrow your (or someones) Geek Out SE for sure! ha!


----------



## AxelCloris

doctorjazz said:


> ...but I didn't think it was available as a product after that short offer during the original crowdfunding program. Did I miss something?


 
  
 You didn't miss anything. The GO SE is no longer available. Only the 32(?) that were made will ever exist.


----------



## doctorjazz

So, it seems silly to spend tons of time comparing it to other gear. I don't mind, really love my SE (now that it functioning almost perfectly-still can only control volume through LH app), and I enjoy comparing gear (heck, what is anyone DOING on Head Fi if they don't), but I get the sense it is being considered for purchase. I suppose one of the original purchasers may put it in the For Sale thread at some point.
Seems, if you don't mind the larger, desktop size, the versions of Pulse Xfi (infinite, infinite +1, infinite +tube buffer, even more infinite...), should be even better than the SE...


----------



## AxelCloris

Honestly if my Pulse X Infinity doesn't blow away the GO SE I'll be incredibly let down.


----------



## doctorjazz

I'd expect it would as well. I think of the Special Edition as sort of a trial run for the upgrades on the Pulse. Seems, if they could do so much in the confines of the tiny GO case, they should be able to knock it out of the park with all the room and options they have in the Pulse. I'm waiting for Siul/Vi tube with a ridiculous number of upgrades as well,likely have a considerably longer wait, likely even more perks to resist or succumb to, more likely the latter...


----------



## kawaivpc1

axelcloris said:


> I have never heard the PHA-3 and my time with the iDSD was extremely limited so I cannot make a comparison with my SE. @Stillhart
> may be able to provide a comparison of the GO SE with a few others.




Then, how about other DACs under $700? Is Geek Out SE the best in that price range? 



zerodeefex said:


> Haven't bothered with the sony gear outside of the players since the PHA-1 sucked terribly.
> 
> The iDSD micro and nano sound like crap compared to the Geek out SE.




That's true. I had Sony's PHA-2 and it sucked terribly. But this new PHA-3 is different. It has two clocks and two sabre chips. Have you heard other DACs under $700?


----------



## AxelCloris

kawaivpc1 said:


> Then, how about other DACs under $700? Is Geek Out SE the best in that price range?


 
  
 I can say that it's the best DAC/amp I've personally owned but I haven't owned any combo unit in the same price range before it. The standalone DACs I've had extensive time with don't fall in the same price range. I wouldn't be surprised to hear that there are better desktop units out there for the price. You make compromises when you create a small USB DAC stick device, concessions that don't necessarily have to be made when working with full size equipment.
  
 Out of curiosity, do you have someone offering to sell you one? There aren't many out there and the other owners that I know are holding on to theirs.


----------



## kawaivpc1

axelcloris said:


> I can say that it's the best DAC/amp I've personally owned but I haven't owned any combo unit in the same price range before it. The standalone DACs I've had extensive time with don't fall in the same price range. I wouldn't be surprised to hear that there are better desktop units out there for the price. You make compromises when you create a small USB DAC stick device, concessions that don't necessarily have to be made when working with full size equipment.
> 
> Out of curiosity, do you have someone offering to sell you one? There aren't many out there and the other owners that I know are holding on to theirs.




Yes, someone's going to sell it to me for $700. I'm nott sure if it's better than DAPs and other DACs in this price range.


----------



## zerodeefex

kawaivpc1 said:


> That's true. I had Sony's PHA-2 and it sucked terribly. But this new PHA-3 is different. It has two clocks and two sabre chips. Have you heard other DACs under $700?


 
  
 I am using a DAC under $700 right now. I'm using a Sonic Frontiers TransDAC and it's glorious.
  
 I use the Pulse at work with UERMs and the Wyrd > Ciunas > TransDAC stack to a Ragnarok for my speakers/HD800/Abyss at home.


----------



## kawaivpc1

zerodeefex said:


> I am using a DAC under $700 right now. I'm using a Sonic Frontiers TransDAC and it's glorious.
> 
> I use the Pulse at work with UERMs and the Wyrd > Ciunas > TransDAC stack to a Ragnarok for my speakers/HD800/Abyss at home.


 

 Interesting... so how does Geek Out SE sound compare to them? Does it make sense to pay 700 dollars for it?


----------



## zerodeefex

kawaivpc1 said:


> Interesting... so how does Geek Out SE sound compare to them? Does it make sense to pay 700 dollars for it?


 
  
 What is your use case? I use the SE on the go with a Triad L3 for HD800 or a Leckerton UHA 6S MKII for UERMs. It's a great little DAC, but what headphones are you driving? Are you using it on the go or at home? There's a bunch of questions to answer here.


----------



## doctorjazz

Haven't heard TransDac, but read raves, I believe in th Hifiman 560 thread, that started me looking for one.


----------



## jexby

kawaivpc1 said:


> Yes, someone's going to sell it to me for $700. I'm nott sure if it's better than DAPs and other DACs in this price range.




Not sure myself, but for that price (and being a cheap skate when possible) it doesn't tempt me over the Wyrd+GO450.
If Lotto $ drops in my lap I'd change my mind perhaps.


----------



## kawaivpc1

zerodeefex said:


> What is your use case? I use the SE on the go with a Triad L3 for HD800 or a Leckerton UHA 6S MKII for UERMs. It's a great little DAC, but what headphones are you driving? Are you using it on the go or at home? There's a bunch of questions to answer here.


 

 Well, I'm using Shure's SRH1840. I will use it on the go and at home.
 The thing I care about most is sound quality.
 Does its sound quality justify 700 dollars price tag?
  
 There are many other portable DACs in this price range:
  
 ADL A1, Ifi iDSD Micro, Oppo HA-2, PHA-3, etc
  
  
 Geek Out 1000 and android phone combo is certainly better than iBasso DX100, Sony PHA-2, Fostex HA-4.


----------



## doctorjazz

Unfortunately, I can't compare the amp/dac mentioned, but it is much better than the 1k. I don't know the turnaround time on the CEntrance M8 LX, they have had it about a week. It is very well regarded in about that price range. Don't know how long you have to decide, but I'll compare them when I get it back if you want.


----------



## doctorjazz

If I remember correctly, the TransDac was released in the late 90's, by Sonic Frontiers, which, as a company is no longer in existence. So, if you can find one at a good price, it does seem to be well regarded. I remember reading on Head Fi that it can be found very inexpensively, but, when I searched (and I didn't spend months exhaustively looking), I found very few, and for significantly more than was mentioned in the thread. As awareness on these things goes up, prices often do, availability does the opposite. (and, obviously, it won't do high resolution files, which may or may not matter to you...)


----------



## zerodeefex

kawaivpc1 said:


> zerodeefex said:
> 
> 
> > What is your use case? I use the SE on the go with a Triad L3 for HD800 or a Leckerton UHA 6S MKII for UERMs. It's a great little DAC, but what headphones are you driving? Are you using it on the go or at home? There's a bunch of questions to answer here.
> ...




Given your headphones, I'd just stick with the Geek Out. Upgrade your transducers before bothering to upgrade your upstream gear.


----------



## kawaivpc1

zerodeefex said:


> Given your headphones, I'd just stick with the Geek Out. Upgrade your transducers before bothering to upgrade your upstream gear.


 

 well, I'm going to get an LCD-X and T1 soon. What do you think?


----------



## doctorjazz

Dem's pretty darn good transducers you's producing! Why not go for a Chord, since you're going whole hog? Not that I know how that compares to the SE or other well regarded dac/amps personally, but it does seem from what I read to be the one to beat. Hey, the $2500 or so list fits in with the transducer prices...


----------



## kawaivpc1

doctorjazz said:


> Dem's pretty darn good transducers you's producing! Why not go for a Chord, since you're going whole hog? Not that I know how that compares to the SE or other well regarded dac/amps personally, but it does seem from what I read to be the one to beat. Hey, the $2500 or so list fits in with the transducer prices...


 

 I'm broke.
 I find Geek Out to be the best fit for my android phones since it's small and light. If I can get even better sound quality I'd love to get an SE version. But, 700 dollars price tag kinda bugs me. You can buy a Marantz DAC1 for that price.


----------



## jbr1971

kawaivpc1 said:


> I'm broke.
> I find Geek Out to be the best fit for my android phones since it's small and light. If I can get even better sound quality I'd love to get an SE version. But, 700 dollars price tag kinda bugs me. You can buy a Marantz DAC1 for that price.


 
  
 If you do end up buying the SE to use with your Android phone, be sure to buy a split USB cable and a portable USB power supply as there is a good chance the phone will not power the SE properly. And if it does, the SE may kill the battery a lot faster.
  
 Jody


----------



## kawaivpc1

jbr1971 said:


> If you do end up buying the SE to use with your Android phone, be sure to buy a split USB cable and a portable USB power supply as there is a good chance the phone will not power the SE properly. And if it does, the SE may kill the battery a lot faster.
> 
> Jody


 

 I'm using a Samsung Note 4 cellphone with a 10,000 mAh battery case. This cellphone can play up to 10 hours of music through Geek Out 1k.


----------



## MikeyFresh

kawaivpc1 said:


> Well, I'm using Shure's SRH1840. I will use it on the go and at home.
> The thing I care about most is sound quality.
> Does its sound quality justify 700 dollars price tag?
> 
> ...


 

 Moot point regarding justification of a $700 price tag, the SE was a very limited edition and there are none for sale.
  
 Even if there were one for sale at $700, quantifying sound quality and performance is a subjective thing, only you would be able to judge whether or not it was worth your $700, nobody else can make that determination, they don't have your wallet.


----------



## doctorjazz

I also think it depends how you plan to use it. Attached to a laptop or PC, with not too difficult to drive cans, sounds GREAT! If you plan to use DAPs, outboard amps, etc, for the money there are much more flexible options. I see Massdrop has the CEntrance mini, or something like that, which seems to be able to manage any input/output you can throw at it. They've been well reviewed for sound (waiting for mine to come back from the shop, can't comment first hand), and a bit less than you are talking about spending.


----------



## ericr

soundsgoodtome said:


> Well.. I went on GPlay hoping to find a trial version of the USB Audio Player Pro but it's a buy app only...




Found in the Description section for UAPP in the Play store:

http://www.audio-evolution.com/downloads/USBAudioPlayerPROTrial_1.5.1.apk


----------



## Soundsgoodtome

Oh nice! Looking forward to testing it tomorrow. Thanks Eric!



ericr said:


> Found in the Description section for UAPP in the Play store:
> 
> http://www.audio-evolution.com/downloads/USBAudioPlayerPROTrial_1.5.1.apk


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

You want to try Hiby also its free.
  
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.hiby.music


----------



## miceblue

*phew...
Just uploaded my really long video review of the Geek Out

[video]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H47kYhFY2K4[/video]




Spoiler: Table of Contents in case you don't want to sit through the whole video



Table of Contents:
0:28 - Official box overview
1:29 - Box contents
2:14 - Blue Geek Out 450 and Geek Out overview
2:45 - Red Geek Out 1000
3:02 - How the Geek Out started
3:27 - Light Harmonic history
4:08 - What the Geek Out was created for
4:52 - Volume buttons
5:19 - Firmware version 1.0 and its problems
6:18 - Firmware version 1.5 problem fixes
6:58 - Firmware 1.0's 3D Awesomeifier's high noise floor
7:19 - Firmware 1.5's digital filters
8:04 - Firmware 1.5's TCM filter
8:18 - Minimum phase filter technical explanation
9:51 - Firmware 1.5's FRM filter
10:03 - FIR versus IIR filter technical explanation
10:44 - Slow roll-off filter technical explanation
11:32 - Firmware 1.5's FRM versus TCM objective measurements
12:01 - Sound quality disclaimers
12:15 - Technical explanation between firmwares 1.0 and 1.5
13:00 - Geek Out 450 versus Geek Out 1000 overall sound differences
13:37 - Should you get multiple Geek Out units?
14:22 - Geek Out 450 background hiss issue
14:48 - Geek Out 450 objective measurements
15:32 - Geek Out 450 versus Geek Out 1000 sound quality differences
15:56 - What to use with the Geek Out 450
16:31 - What to use with the Geek Out 1000
16:46 - What to use with the Geek Out 100
17:12 - Geek Out 1000 versus Objective DAC/Objective 2 A/B testing procedures
17:55 - Geek Out TCM versus FRM filter sound quality
19:31 - ODAC/O2 versus Geek Out overall sound preferences
19:52 - ODAC/O2 versus Geek Out soundstage
20:41 - ODAC/O2 versus Geek Out imaging and instrument separation
21:23 - ODAC/O2 versus Geek Out overall frequency response and Sabre DAC chip glare
22:34 - ODAC/O2 versus Geek Out treble grain
23:02 - ODAC/O2 versus Geek Out bass control
23:56 - Headphones used during the testing
24:30 - ODAC/O2 versus Geek Out monetary value
25:18 - Geek Out 1000 and Geek Out 100 objective measurements
26:27 - Final thoughts for the Geek Out


----------



## doctorjazz

Is there a Cliff Notes version?


----------



## miceblue

doctorjazz said:


> Is there a Cliff Notes version?



Hehe, Cliff Notes. I used SparkNotes back in the day. : p

Cliff Notes:
* Geek Out 100 is meant for portable headphones, IEMs, or sensitive headphones
* Geek Out 450 is meant for most normal headphones
* Geek Out 1000 is meant for insensitive headphones, high-impedance headphones, planar magnetic headphones, or IEMs and sensitive headphones if you can manage the volume properly

* Geek Out 450 has background hiss issues, which might affect the signal-to-noise ratio and instrument separation/sense of blackness in the background
* Geek Out 450 vs Geek Out 1000 sounds very similar, which a slight edge to the 1000 maybe because of the lack of the problem above with the background hiss

* Geek Out's TCM filter sounds a bit harsher to my ears with a smaller sense of a soundstage whereas the FRM filter sounds a bit more expansive and it doesn't seem to have the harshness

* Geek Out fairs pretty well against the Objective DAC/Objective 2 combo when approximately volume-matched and A/Bed directly
* Geek Out vs ODAC/O2, I prefer the ODAC/O2 for sense of space/tall and wide soundstage, instrument separation and imaging, and bass control
* Geek Out vs ODAC/O2, I prefer the Geek Out for the more three-dimensional-sounding soundstage, center imaging and depth, less harsh sounding to my ears, less grainy treble, ability to change digital filters for different sound profiles

* Learned lots of geeky stuff in the process of learning how the Geek Out works : D


----------



## doctorjazz

Cool, thanks...I have the GO 1K and SE, even though it is supposed to be for difficult to drive headphones, I find it doesn't do well with the Hifiman 560.


----------



## miceblue

doctorjazz said:


> Cool, thanks...I have the GO 1K and SE, even though it is supposed to be for difficult to drive headphones, I find it doesn't do well with the Hifiman 560.



What amp do you prefer with the HE-560? I thought the GO450 and 1000 did a great job at driving it.


----------



## doctorjazz

miceblue said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > Cool, thanks...I have the GO 1K and SE, even though it is supposed to be for difficult to drive headphones, I find it doesn't do well with the Hifiman 560.
> ...




I had a Ray Samuels HR-2 sitting around, drives them much better (same thing with the Senn 650, did better with the RS).


----------



## doctorjazz

(I think the fact that both of these need an adapter to connect to a miniplug is a hint...)


----------



## AxelCloris

I like the new LH Labs marketplace, particularly the fact that the images show IEMs in use with the 1000 and 450 but not with the 100.
  

 http://marketplace.lhlabs.com/collections/all


----------



## Soundsgoodtome

axelcloris said:


> I like the new LH Labs marketplace, particularly the fact that the images show IEMs in use with the 1000 and 450 but not with the 100.
> 
> 
> http://marketplace.lhlabs.com/collections/all


 

 They're trying to show how flexible their micro dacs are... althought a 1000 with an iem would make them loud at 1% volume
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 We are talking about the same guys who made a kickstarter video with their main engineer wearing the HD800 thug life style.


----------



## AxelCloris

soundsgoodtome said:


> They're trying to show how flexible their micro dacs are... althought a 1000 with an iem would make them loud at 1% volume
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 In his defense it IS more comfortable that way. We tried it at a mini-meet in Ohio and found them far more comfortable when worn backwards.


----------



## aangen

I have a 450 and I have not heard any hiss. It is possible that it occurs at a frequency I can no longer hear. I don't think I can hear anything over 15Khz anymore. Bonus?


----------



## Soundsgoodtome

I think the nature of the IEMs will be the factor of hiss. I tried the my TTPOD T2 and theres no hiss there.


----------



## miceblue

aangen said:


> I have a 450 and I have not heard any hiss. It is possible that it occurs at a frequency I can no longer hear. I don't think I can hear anything over 15Khz anymore. Bonus?



The hiss is uncorrelated noise, so it's not at a specific frequency (it's like tape hiss, if you will). It could depend on how sensitive your headphones are too. I can't hear the hiss with the OPPO PM-3, but I can hear it with all of the in-ear earphones I have at hand.

Or maybe your ears just can't hear it. I let a friend borrow my 450 and couldn't hear the background hiss with his in-ear monitors. XD


----------



## aangen

I am just going to trust you on this and not search for the hiss. I don't use my many iems with the GO 450, and I don't think I'll try them anytime soon.


----------



## doctorjazz

miceblue said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > Cool, thanks...I have the GO 1K and SE, even though it is supposed to be for difficult to drive headphones, I find it doesn't do well with the Hifiman 560.
> ...




It's not that it couldn't drive the 560, but the 560 has a tendency to be a bit strident in the upper frequencies. The GO brought this out, the Ray Samuels did not, sounds smoother, more natural through it.


----------



## jexby

miceblue said:


> The hiss is uncorrelated noise, so it's not at a specific frequency (it's like tape hiss, if you will). It could depend on how sensitive your headphones are too. I can't hear the hiss with the OPPO PM-3, but I can hear it with all of the in-ear earphones I have at hand.
> 
> Or maybe your ears just can't hear it. I let a friend borrow my 450 and couldn't hear the background hiss with his in-ear monitors. XD


 
  
 connecting my GO450 (v1.5) with Wyrd, lessened that IEM background hiss just a tad.
  
 that being said:
 a) UM3X had more hiss with GO450 than Heir Audio 4.AiS
 and
 b) still awaiting my Geek Stream IEM which better be dead black silent.


----------



## Soundsgoodtome

I just tried the trial of USB Audio Pro player and when I first open the app it says "cannot find usb audio device." I do hear my speakers have the power-on sound from the GO when I plug the OTG cable to power so the Go is getting a signal to the amp.. I notice that when plugged to my phone the blue DSD light constantly stays on.

 Will try Hiby next.. maybe it's just not meant to work with Samsung Galaxy S3 4.4.2? I have had the FiiO E18 work before though, through neutron, spotify, etc.

 Quote: 





m-i-c-k-e-y said:


> You want to try Hiby also its free.
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.hiby.music


 

**edit: HIBY WORKS!!! *Thank you very much for the suggestions. Only thing with Hiby, and may be I have to look for it or see if I'm not seeing it, is there's no volume control and the GO is at max volume. There is the EQ which can lower the "AMP" -12db but that's hardly enough to get IEMs to safe level. This is fine for using the GO with an external speaker amp or headphone amp but connecting any portables directly won't be an option.


----------



## DanBa

soundsgoodtome said:


> I just tried the trial of USB Audio Pro player and when I first open the app it says "cannot find usb audio device."


 
  
 "*Important*: connect your device BEFORE starting the app, otherwise it will not get detected!" [USB Audio Player PRO (UAPP) web site]
 http://www.extreamsd.com/USBAudioRecorderPRO/
  


soundsgoodtome said:


> **edit: HIBY WORKS!!! *Thank you very much for the suggestions. Only thing with Hiby, and may be I have to look for it or see if I'm not seeing it, is there's no volume control and the GO is at max volume.


 
  
 I think you should notify HibyMusic developers about your hardware volume control issue (E-Mail: bugs@hiby.cd).


----------



## Madeupword

How's LH Labs Geek Out 450 and 1000 with LCD2 with fazor?
  
 Pardon me, not trying to spam, merely trying to widen the search and result.


----------



## eobet

Why doesn't LH Labs sell the 720 model on their own website?
  
 PS. Is this a proper place to tag on a question? I'm choosing between Geek Out 720, Meridian Director, Fiio E10K and NuForce uDAC-3... (yes, black is a common theme here...) it will be used on a Windows PC at work and a pair of Ultrasone Pro 900... any thoughts?


----------



## miceblue

eobet said:


> Why doesn't LH Labs sell the 720 model on their own website?
> 
> PS. Is this a proper place to tag on a question? I'm choosing between Geek Out 720, Meridian Director, Fiio E10K and NuForce uDAC-3... (yes, black is a common theme here...) it will be used on a Windows PC at work and a pair of Ultrasone Pro 900... any thoughts?



The GO 720 got discontinued since there wasn't a real market for it compared to the GO 100, which is black in colour. You might be able to scour the For Sale section or eBay for a GO 720 though.

I don't know how the GO compares to any of those DACs unfortunately, but my experience with FiiO's products leads me to believe that the GO will be far better than the E10k in terms of sound and the GO 100.


----------



## eobet

miceblue said:


> The GO 720 got discontinued since there wasn't a real market for it compared to the GO 100, which is black in colour. You might be able to scour the For Sale section or eBay for a GO 720 though.
> 
> I don't know how the GO compares to any of those DACs unfortunately, but my experience with FiiO's products leads me to believe that the GO will be far better than the E10k in terms of sound and the GO 100.


 
  
 Thank you for the explanation!
  
 I've now also discovered two more choices I'm debating between, which are the Resonessence Herus and Meridian Explorer 2 (which isn't 100% black, but still)...


----------



## jexby

eobet said:


> Thank you for the explanation!
> 
> I've now also discovered two more choices I'm debating between, which are the Resonessence Herus and Meridian Explorer 2 (which isn't 100% black, but still)...




Herus 1 does have low enough battery draw to be connected to iDevices and the like.
But it might have some hiss with IEMs and doesn't have any built in filters.
Had Herus for a bit but never at same time as GO450/100.

Herus 2 does have filters but not sure if they have improved background noise with IEMs.


----------



## tvnosaint

I've had the GO 450 for close to a year now and I'm still amazed by this little gadget. It drives Hps it has no business driving and does it beautifully. I use it with every headphone and iem except the Amperior.. That one is just too much with any volume at all. (18 ohms ). It drives the q701, hd570, focal SC and ZMF vibros brilliantly and plenty loud enough for me. I could take louder but don't need it. resolution, depth and dynamics are close to the Lyr or Zdac I have. The volume is about half the Lyr and 3/4 of the zdac. Better dynamics and resolution than the zdac. It just does more than it should. makes my porch sessions on the balmy evenings down here very enjoyable. Can't wait for the rest of my geek gear to get here . The relative brightness of the sabre adds a little excitement to my more relaxed Hps giving them a little more duty and range. The bass is very nice providing a rumbling ocean of sound on the vibros or FSC. the latter at excruciating volume, the former just above perfect for evenings. I've never experienced drops or volume issues on my Asus or HP. I still maintain its the best $200 I've spent on gear since acquiring this wicked habit (along with a q701 in 08).


----------



## AxelCloris

Huh, I guess the GO are no longer shipping with a slacker cable? There wasn't one in my GO100 box but there was still the cutout for it. Odd.


----------



## vhsownsbeta

axelcloris said:


> Huh, I guess the GO are no longer shipping with a slacker cable? There wasn't one in my GO100 box but there was still the cutout for it. Odd.




The same situation here. Two GO100 and neither had a slacker...


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

The slacker cable was a perk on the KS campaign.
  
 Did it say be included in retail? That I have forgotten.


----------



## uncola

They recently said they stopped including the slacker because too many were faulty.. 
  
 I just wanted to post that the geek out 450 is now on massdrop for a nice price.. I commited to join.. will be nice to finally have a LH lab product after following them for so long.. massdrop is ok to talk about now right?


----------



## AxelCloris

uncola said:


> They recently said they stopped including the slacker because too many were faulty..
> 
> I just wanted to post that the geek out 450 is now on massdrop for a nice price.. I commited to join.. will be nice to finally have a LH lab product after following them for so long.. massdrop is ok to talk about now right?


 
  
 Yup. Massdrop is officially approved for discussion. If they reach the lowest price for the GO450 then that'll be a nice deal for all involved.


----------



## Poimandres

Is MD purchasing through LH Labs though?


----------



## 520RanchBro

I just committed to the Geek Out 450, great deal and I need something for the office. Should work perfectly with my RE-600s, sadly I won't be able to utilize their balanced function but listening to them on my Modi 2/Asgard 2 yields similar results single ended as the HM-700 does balanced.
  
 Man, Massdrop is terribly dangerous. I've already got a pair of Kanto YU5s, some T1-E IEMS (I'm too curious even though I don't need them) and now the Geek 450. This is all since joining less than a month ago.


----------



## doctorjazz

Massdrop is indeed dangerous, proceed with caution!!!!!
On a different note, just got my Verb, curious if anyone else has received them. Out of the box, not too impressive, seem a bit muddy, high end not at all clear, but, that's without burn in (and, to be fair, they are really inexpensive, maybe I've just become spoiled), have connected them to my burn in set up for the kazillion hour burn in. Anyone else heard them yet?


----------



## pfloyd

Hey doc, got my verbs a couple of days ago and was immediately disappointed with the sound, I think shotgunshanes appraisal is spot on. Too bad because I really like the ergonomics and build, they plop right in with good isolation, seem to stay put with minimal microphonics. Did not even bother with them yesterday but did some tip rolling today and some narrow bore tips with stiff sidewalls made them at least listenable. Seems they tried to get a 4mm driver to do bass and forgot the rest of the spectrum.




doctorjazz said:


> Massdrop is indeed dangerous, proceed with caution!!!!!
> On a different note, just got my Verb, curious if anyone else has received them. Out of the box, not too impressive, seem a bit muddy, high end not at all clear, but, that's without burn in (and, to be fair, they are really inexpensive, maybe I've just become spoiled), have connected them to my burn in set up for the kazillion hour burn in. Anyone else heard them yet?


----------



## doctorjazz

Sometimes burn in can make a difference, and I do also like the fit. Did a search on Head Fi, didn't find impressions. I'll let them cook a bit.


----------



## ansedor

That slacker did not work many days. You are truly better off without it, less annoying having to find out what went wrong and replace it.


----------



## aangen

OMG, that Massdrop price is hard to ignore. I paid $50 more for my 450 and i thought that was a major deal. I almost wish I didn't already own one. bah!


----------



## jonbernard

aangen said:


> OMG, that Massdrop price is hard to ignore. I paid $50 more for my 450 and i thought that was a major deal. I almost wish I didn't already own one. bah!


 
  
 And you get better warranty service. To quote the Massdrop terms of service:
  
 Massdrop will request for the product to be sent back to a specified return address (which will be provided to you via email). Upon receipt of the defective product, Massdrop will make every effort possible to ensure your satisfaction by shipping you a replacement product. *Massdrop will pay for all shipping costs related to warranty service*. Massdrop also reserves the right to refund the purchase price as its exclusive warranty remedy.


----------



## Za Warudo

I searched this thread and couldn't find any answers, so could anyone who has the Geek Out and Galaxy S4 tell me if it works with that phone via OTG?  Also does the 450 hiss go away for IEMs if you just use it as a DAC for a portable amp?


----------



## Poimandres

The hiss will go away if your amp does not hiss. I believe the 450 works with the S4 from what I have read.


----------



## Za Warudo

One last question, does the 450 work straight off of a Android phone without an external battery?  If not then that would be deal breaker for me.


----------



## MikeyFresh

za warudo said:


> One last question, does the 450 work straight off of a Android phone without an external battery?  If not then that would be deal breaker for me.


 

 That question is way too broad.
  
 For any buss powered DAC, not just the 450, it depends on the phone, it's firmware, and the size of it's battery.


----------



## Za Warudo

mikeyfresh said:


> That question is way too broad.
> 
> For any buss powered DAC, not just the 450, it depends on the phone, it's firmware, and the size of it's battery.




Basically would the 450 run from the Galaxy S4 without an external battery?


----------



## pearljam50000

keep getting volume spikes.
What sould i do?!
Which volume mode should i choose in Jriver?


----------



## doctorjazz

Can't answer for the Samsung, my 1k will NOT run with an HTC One M8, or an iPad 3, without an external battery.


----------



## miceblue

pearljam50000 said:


> keep getting volume spikes.
> What sould i do?!
> Which volume mode should i choose in Jriver?


Did you upgrade the firmware to version 1.5?


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

pearljam50000 said:


> keep getting volume spikes.
> What sould i do?!
> Which volume mode should i choose in Jriver?


 
  
 Answered on the other thread..


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

za warudo said:


> Basically would the 450 run from the Galaxy S4 without an external battery?


 
  
 A forum member on the LHL Geek forum could NOT make its GO to work on S4. I have mine working on Note 3, Note 4, Note Tab 10.1 2014ed., Tab S 8.4 LTE. These WITHOUT Battery on Andropid 4.4.2 and up.


----------



## 520RanchBro

So got my Geek Out 450 today and plugged it in to my MacBook and it sounds good, but with multiple pairs of headphones there's what sounds like a static pop or crackle that happens intermittently while music is playing. If I use the headphones on other devices or plug directly into the headphone jack of my MacBook, the crackle goes away. Any idea on ways to fix this? The sound is definitely improved but the pops and crackles are too annoying.


----------



## bhazard

520ranchbro said:


> So got my Geek Out 450 today and plugged it in to my MacBook and it sounds good, but with multiple pairs of headphones there's what sounds like a static pop or crackle that happens intermittently while music is playing. If I use the headphones on other devices or plug directly into the headphone jack of my MacBook, the crackle goes away. Any idea on ways to fix this? The sound is definitely improved but the pops and crackles are too annoying.


 
 I know on windows that the LH Labs ASIO driver buffer size needs to be increased. If there is an option for that on the Mac, increase the size.


----------



## jbr1971

520ranchbro said:


> So got my Geek Out 450 today and plugged it in to my MacBook and it sounds good, but with multiple pairs of headphones there's what sounds like a static pop or crackle that happens intermittently while music is playing. If I use the headphones on other devices or plug directly into the headphone jack of my MacBook, the crackle goes away. Any idea on ways to fix this? The sound is definitely improved but the pops and crackles are too annoying.


 
  
 What playback software are you using? Some software allows you to change buffer settings.
  
 Jody


----------



## pearljam50000

What is the correct buffer size setting?
 Quote: 





bhazard said:


> I know on windows that the LH Labs ASIO driver buffer size needs to be increased. If there is an option for that on the Mac, increase the size.


----------



## 520RanchBro

jbr1971 said:


> What playback software are you using? Some software allows you to change buffer settings.
> 
> Jody


 

 I was using Spotify as all of my music hasn't been transferred to this laptop yet. Plan on using either iTunes or Jriver once I stop being lazy.


----------



## jbr1971

520ranchbro said:


> I was using Spotify as all of my music hasn't been transferred to this laptop yet. Plan on using either iTunes or Jriver once I stop being lazy.


 
  
 Also, are you able to try the GO on a different computer? I have also seen an issue where grounding issues with the computers USB ports causes crackling, etc.
  
 Jody


----------



## 520RanchBro

jbr1971 said:


> Also, are you able to try the GO on a different computer? I have also seen an issue where grounding issues with the computers USB ports causes crackling, etc.
> 
> Jody


 

 I'll try it on my Windows desktop with JRiver, then I can also see if the buffer size is the issue here.


----------



## 520RanchBro

jbr1971 said:


> Also, are you able to try the GO on a different computer? I have also seen an issue where grounding issues with the computers USB ports causes crackling, etc.
> 
> Jody


 

 Hmm, sounded even more buzzy and distorted on my desktop with JRiver, now after messing with settings, no noise comes out of it. Still plays on my Mac but I can't change the buffer size on any program on here. I like how this thing sounds but I still haven't really been able to use it.
  
 I did get it to work on iTunes on my Windows desktop no problem without changing any settings. Even the largest buffer size on JRiver does not stop it from crackling though.


----------



## doctorjazz

Strange, I have the GO Special Edition and the CEntrance Hifi LX M8 hooked up to my Windows 7 Professional PC, and listen to JRiver (the Pono version)20. I have the same issue, at least I think it's the same from the description, I describe it as the sound of vinyl with lots of dust being played on a turntable-but, I have it with the CEntrance, and not the GO. Can't figure out what in JRiver or elsewhere on the PC would be causing it, guessing it's some sort of setting issue, but have no clue how to correct it.


----------



## Poimandres

Dirty usb power?


----------



## doctorjazz

Both hooked into a powered USB, Vaunix Lab Brick, so I don't think it's that. Not so flexible on sources...maybe try it on a laptop, see if the same thing happens.


----------



## Poimandres

How does the 450 pair with the senn hd600?


----------



## 520RanchBro

Well I've been trying experimenting with buffer and output settings all night and can't get the 450 to work on my Windows PC with Jriver and it won't work with anything on my MacBook. Got it through Massdrop, hope I can return it as it isn't worth the headache for me. I've looked up guides for the correct settings and it never seems to get rid of this static crackling. Sounds nice otherwise though, I think I'll just stick to using the headphone out on my Mac.


----------



## jbr1971

520ranchbro said:


> Well I've been trying experimenting with buffer and output settings all night and can't get the 450 to work on my Windows PC with Jriver and it won't work with anything on my MacBook. Got it through Massdrop, hope I can return it as it isn't worth the headache for me. I've looked up guides for the correct settings and it never seems to get rid of this static crackling. Sounds nice otherwise though, I think I'll just stick to using the headphone out on my Mac.


 
  
 Not sure if you found this guide for setting up JRiver with the Geek Out. If not, please give it a read through to see if it helps:
  
 http://support.lhlabs.com/solution/categories/5000116463/folders/5000184606/articles/5000556100-using-jriver-media-center-with-geek-out-setup-and-user-guide
  
 Jody


----------



## 520RanchBro

jbr1971 said:


> Not sure if you found this guide for setting up JRiver with the Geek Out. If not, please give it a read through to see if it helps:
> 
> http://support.lhlabs.com/solution/categories/5000116463/folders/5000184606/articles/5000556100-using-jriver-media-center-with-geek-out-setup-and-user-guide
> 
> Jody


 

 Thank you, I did read through it but couldn't get it to work. Nor could I get it to work playing PCM up sampled to DSD by JRiver. But after plugging it in and activating it as an audio out in Garageband, it now works flawlessly on my Mac with iTunes and Spotify. Already have a setup for my desktop so I'm not too worried about it being finicky on there.
  
 Thanks for your support, 450 sounds great now! Weird fix but I'm not going to question it.


----------



## Za Warudo

Just got my 450.  Plugged it in and installed the driver, no firmware update needed.  Plugged in my HD650 into the 47ohms output and it sounds awful, but on the .47ohm output it sounds just fine.  Any reason why the high Z output sounds so bad with a high impedance headphone like the HD650?


----------



## doctorjazz

That is weird, you would expect the opposite.


----------



## Za Warudo

Weird, tried it again with the 47ohm and now it sounds fine.  I think it because of a bad connection.


----------



## miceblue

za warudo said:


> Just got my 450.  Plugged it in and installed the driver, no firmware update needed.  Plugged in my HD650 into the 47ohms output and it sounds awful, but on the .47ohm output it sounds just fine.  Any reason why the high Z output sounds so bad with a high impedance headphone like the HD650?



What defines "awful"?


----------



## uncola

My massdrop geek out 450 arrived!  After backing the pulse in 2013 I finally received a light harmonic product.  Right away I could tell it was a big upgrade from my old dac.. clearer vocals, better stereo seperation, cleaner treble.. seems more resolving of detail.. easier to pick out individual sounds during busy parts of songs.  On an absolute level dac upgrades are all pretty subtle but the geek out has subtle improvements in literally all aspects of sound so it adds up to a substantial improvement really.  I'm coming from a low end hifimediy usb dongle dac that uses a sabre 9023 but that dac won out over a couple other dacs I had costing more.  
  
 edit:  I'm driving a zmf t50rp with a diy mogami cable direct from the geek out 450 with windows master volume at 44 and it's plenty loud


----------



## Za Warudo

miceblue said:


> What defines "awful"?


 
 It sounded very distorted and ragged.  
  
 Anyway it's fine, though the treble sounds a bit strident.  Hopefully it'll go away after burn in.


----------



## 520RanchBro

So I found the fix to use for the static audio sounding on the GEEK Out 450 on my 2015 13" MBP Retina. A very helpful person on Massdrop provided this and it worked perfectly: 
  
*"I had the same issue. I realized it was defaulting to 384Khz output. For the mac, use Audio MIDI Setup -> select the Geek Out HD Audio 1V5 output device and make sure the format is set to the correct output of the audio e.g. if not using high res audio format select 44100.00 Hz. You can use Spotlight search and enter midi to get Audio MIDI Setup."*
  
*@jbr1971*
  
 Figured this may be of interest to some LH Labs folks offering support as it seems to primarily be an issue with the new MacBook Pros. This solved everything for me.
  
 Thanks to garrettwp on Massdrop!
  
  
 EDIT: I should give some more updated impressions now. This thing is killer! Listening to Kendrick Lamar's new album and the bass this thing puts through my HFM RE-600 IEMs is ridiculous. Honestly might sell my Modi/Asgard 2 stack after I try this with my HE-400s. Probably going to hold on to them in case I need some more power with different headphones. SQ-wise, I can't believe this only cost me $130. No hissing or hum either, just surprisingly high quality sound. Definitely going to write a review after using it for a few weeks! Next goal is to try setting up JRiver to convert PCM to DSD and just try out DSD in general as I have no experience with it. Initially I doubt it's worth the hassle, but I'm curious.


----------



## tfischer

520ranchbro said:


> So I found the fix to use for the static audio sounding on the GEEK Out 450 on my 2015 13" MBP Retina. A very helpful person on Massdrop provided this and it worked perfectly:
> 
> *"I had the same issue. I realized it was defaulting to 384Khz output. For the mac, use Audio MIDI Setup -> select the Geek Out HD Audio 1V5 output device and make sure the format is set to the correct output of the audio e.g. if not using high res audio format select 44100.00 Hz. You can use Spotlight search and enter midi to get Audio MIDI Setup."*
> 
> *@jbr1971*


 
  
 I'm glad you were able to fix your problem. This isn't just an issue for newer Macs - all Macs by appear to want to upsample to 384Khz by default when the Geek Out is first plugged in. Junker's excellent Mac setup guide posted on the LHLabs forums (http://lhlabs.com/force/kickstartergeekout/1252-geek-101-macintosh-set-up-guide) does explain how to modify the sampling rate in the Audio MIDI Setup application to something more reasonable. The guide is extremely useful for ensuring that you get the best sound out of your Geek Out. Enjoy your new toy!


----------



## miceblue

http://marketplace.lhlabs.com/products/geek-out-v2-usb-dac-headphone-amplifier


> 3D Printed Chassis
> 
> Utilizing the latest 3D printing technology available, Geek Out V2’s chassis allowed us the ability to radically optimize the form factor and design aspects that would have otherwise been impossible using traditional manufacturing methods. Furthermore, 3D printing allowed us the ability to incorporate built in heat sinks and ventilation chambers that reduce the radiant heat dissipated by Geek Out V2’s Class A amplifier as well as being able to incorporate non-parallel walls in the design structure to reduce internal vibration.
> 
> ...


----------



## NinjaHamster

miceblue said:


> http://marketplace.lhlabs.com/products/geek-out-v2-usb-dac-headphone-amplifier




So the Infinity version is $400. How much is the standard version?


----------



## chartwell85

ninjahamster said:


> So the Infinity version is $400. How much is the standard version?


----------



## Poimandres

How much is the infinity and when can it be ordered?


----------



## chartwell85

poimandres said:


> How much is the infinity and when can it be ordered?


 

 More details will be provide tomorrow during the launch.


----------



## kawaivpc1

I wish they put a femto clock in V2.
 I hope V2 is better than Geek Out 1000 SE.
  
 What's special about Infinity version of Geek Out V2?


----------



## NinjaHamster

Probably Femto in Infinity version.


----------



## kawaivpc1

ninjahamster said:


> Probably Femto in Infinity version.


 

 I hope so. I just pre-ordered a V2 copy. In this case, can I switch to Infinity version tomorrow?
 How much is the infinity version? is Infinity version better than the old Geek Out 1000 SE?


----------



## kawaivpc1

ninjahamster said:


> So the Infinity version is $400. How much is the standard version?


 

 Where does it say the Infinity version is 400 dollars? I can't find anything about it on their site.


----------



## Poimandres

It states msrp 399 and also lists some specs. Femto was not mentioned.


----------



## kawaivpc1

poimandres said:


> It states msrp 399 and also lists some specs. Femto was not mentioned.


 

 Can you give me a link to Infinity version?
  
 On the site, I can see MSRP is 299 dollars.
  
 http://marketplace.lhlabs.com/products/geek-out-v2-usb-dac-headphone-amplifier


----------



## miceblue

kawaivpc1 said:


> Can you give me a link to Infinity version?
> 
> On the site, I can see MSRP is 299 dollars.
> 
> http://marketplace.lhlabs.com/products/geek-out-v2-usb-dac-headphone-amplifier



It's in the specifications section, and in the first GO v2 post I made. XD


GO v2 SE will have femto clocks
http://lhlabs.com/force/products-geek-out-v2/4028-geek-out-v2-discussion#63599


----------



## kawaivpc1

miceblue said:


> It's in the specifications section, and in the first GO v2 post I made. XD
> 
> 
> GO v2 SE will have femto clocks
> http://lhlabs.com/force/products-geek-out-v2/4028-geek-out-v2-discussion#63599


 

 I see. If V2 SE is 799 dollars like GO SE, I can't really afford that..


----------



## pearljam50000

Is this resin stuff durable?


----------



## AxelCloris

Cross posting. GO V2.


----------



## hemtmaker

Both single ended and balancedue output uses the 3.5 mm jacks......hmm wonder how many people will short the balanced out by accident.


----------



## AxelCloris

hemtmaker said:


> Both single ended and balancedue output uses the 3.5 mm jacks......hmm wonder how many people will short the balanced out by accident.


 
  
 I'm also curious why they chose to go with the 3.5mm TRRS on both the Wave and the GO V2. The 2.5mm TRRS is becoming more common thanks to other brands adopting it as a standard and it seems less likely that people will potentially damage their gear during use. Hopefully there's some kind of stopper that plugs into the jack when it ships, that may help people realize that they're not the same output.


----------



## 520RanchBro

I kinda wish I would have waited and not gotten my Out 450. All I wanted was a balanced out for my RE-600s and they even use the same 3.5 mm TRRS connection. Well I still think my 450 sounds amazing so I'll wait for some reviews and to make sure there's no initial bugs or quirks and then probably move up to the V2.
  
 That buffer may be helpful with some problems I was having with my current one too, looks like a solid upgrade. We'll see once people share their impressions.


----------



## jexby

3L (USB) buffer seems to be a potential big feature win of GOv2 !

I've only seen 3L described on the Pulse before, but haven't seen any technical docs or papers explaining how it works.


----------



## 520RanchBro

I've definitely had problems with buffering on my 450 on both of my computers. I could easily have the scratch by August, might get in on one of the middle batches and take advantage of that preorder price.


----------



## tfischer

The 3L buffer is already in the original GO. The firmware version 1.5 change log mentions that it was further optimized:
  
http://lhlabs.com/force/geekout/2081-geek-out-firmware-1v5-upgrades-and-change-log


----------



## 520RanchBro

tfischer said:


> The 3L buffer is already in the original GO. The firmware version 1.5 change log mentions that it was further optimized:
> 
> http://lhlabs.com/force/geekout/2081-geek-out-firmware-1v5-upgrades-and-change-log


 

 Hmm well I certainly still had problems then. It's working fine on my MacBook now though. Trying to get it to play DSD (converted from PCM on Jriver) was a mess, could not figure it out. I'd always get awful hiss and static. It was mostly just out of curiosity and I certainly don't need Hi-Res support on this DAC, no room for those giant files on my computer.
  
 I'm curious why the there's not separately rated output numbers for balanced vs. single-ended? Usually balanced provides more power, yes? So are those output numbers for balanced or single-ended?


----------



## tfischer

tfischer said:


> The 3L buffer is already in the original GO. The firmware version 1.5 change log mentions that it was further optimized:
> 
> http://lhlabs.com/force/geekout/2081-geek-out-firmware-1v5-upgrades-and-change-log


 

 (Quoting myself!) 
  
 On the other hand, the specs in this thread mention that the "3 Layer Buffer Jitter Removal" system is at "Generation 1.2" in the original Geek Outs, and it is at "Generation 2" in the GO V2, so it looks like the 3L buffer has been further refined.


----------



## jexby

tfischer said:


> (Quoting myself!)
> 
> On the other hand, the specs in this thread mention that the "3 Layer Buffer Jitter Removal" system is at "Generation 1.2" in the original Geek Outs, and it is at "Generation 2" in the GO V2, so it looks like the 3L buffer has been further refined.


 
  
 good digging, much appreciated.
  
 the 3L might be one reason some 3rd party reviewers/measurements showed the USB portion of GeekOut to be very good.
 and perhaps less susceptible to needing any USB-reclockers (Wyrd, UpTone Audio Regen) before GO in the chain.
 (clean power is a different point.)
  
 that being said, at times felt I was hearing no real improvements with Wyrd+GO450/100, other times maybe a little.  hard to pin point.


----------



## chartwell85

Curious about Geek Out V2? Join the Geek Out V2 discussion here
  
 April 15, 2015 marks another milestone in the history of our company.  It’s our 5 year anniversary!  We wanted to take this occasion to thank each of you for being an earnest part LH Labs & Light Harmonic.
  
 What began as a boutique audio manufacturing operation with just Larry by his lonesome, has risen up to stand tall amongst the other key players in our industry, with a staff of 40+ employees. Our company has countless achievements and accomplishments, especially from last year, which proved to be exceptionally productive for our growth as a company.  
  
 Without the support of our dedicated customers it would never have been this big. Every one of you plays a vital role in the development of not only our audio gear but our identity as a company as well. It is for your enthusiasm, support and dedication that have brought us to this height. LH Labs shall ever remain indebted to the contributions you have made on the forums and in the support of our product offerings.  
  
 We are incredibly grateful to our clients and customers who trusted in us to provide immaculate products and services. Their demands, challenges and feedbacks have pushed us to go ahead and improve vigorously. Our success story remains incomplete without the support of our clients and customers. Not only have they made us a part of their lives but also helped us reach out to the world. 
  
 We can’t thank you enough for your contributions to LH Labs. On this auspicious occasion we’re incredibly pleased to announce the launch of what will be an annual April tradition at LH Labs & Light Harmonic.  Beginning April 15th, every year from here on out, we’ll be celebrating our birthday for the entire month.  Yes, we are “party animals” indeed.  Here’s the catch, we want to YOU to be a part of the festivities and we’ve got a slew of awesomeness in store.
  
 Today, April 15th, at 12:01PM PST we’ll be releasing our latest offering, Geek Out V2, which will hit the www.lhlabs.com/415 page for the very first time to showcase it’s specs, capabilities and its future _availability_.  That’s right, you can pre-order Geek Out V2 right away! 
  
 We’ve spent the past 18 months developing Geek Out V2 which culminated into soft launch at CanJam SoCal 2015.  The response we received was fantastic!  Backer’s of the original Geek Out were pleased with the upgrades and those that hadn’t yet owned a Geek Out were blown away by its capabilities.  We’re incredibly thrilled with the opportunity to officially launch Geek Out V2 into the audio realm and are looking forward to hearing your impression once the first batches begin shipping in July 2015.  
  
 Beginning at 12:01PM PST, we’ll be releasing Geek Out V2 in batches and once they’re gone they’re really gone.  We’re finalizing everything for the big day and are looking forward to sharing some more secrets which we plan on releasing in the coming weeks. 
  
 Seriously, this is something you’re not going to want to miss.  Be sure to check out what we have in store by visiting www.lhlabs.com/415 at 12:01PM PST on April 15. 
  
 Once again, thank you all so very much for making the past five years a truly incredible experience.  
  
 Light Harmonic Team
  
Curious about Geek Out V2? Join the Geek Out V2 discussion here


----------



## vhsownsbeta

chartwell85 said:


> Curious about Geek Out V2? Join the Geek Out V2 discussion here


 
  
 Infinity & Signature Editions, will these be released as entirely separate preorders, or as upgrades to existing V2 preorders?


----------



## chartwell85

vhsownsbeta said:


> Infinity & Signature Editions, will these be released as entirely separate preorders, or as upgrades to existing V2 preorders?


 

 They're only available by sharing the news of Geek Out V2 with your friends....Share and get upgraded! It's simple!


----------



## vhsownsbeta

chartwell85 said:


> They're only available by sharing the news of Geek Out V2 with your friends....Share and get upgraded! It's simple!


 

 Really? That is less than ideal, referrals are not really allowed here...
  
 EDIT: I think you should expect some fallout over this. A lot of us have put a lot of money into LH, but this smacks of 'jumping through hoops'. Just saying.


----------



## Poimandres

Indeed this is true. How do we cancel an order then? I just assumed they were like all of your other gimmicks a cost perk after your order was placed. In all actuality maybe it would be nice to give those of us who have supported you originally a free upgrade to the infinity.


----------



## chartwell85

vhsownsbeta said:


> Really? That is less than ideal, referrals are not really allowed here...
> 
> EDIT: I think you should expect some fallout over this. A lot of us have put a lot of money into LH, but this smacks of 'jumping through hoops'. Just saying.


 

 Telling your friends is against Head-Fi's rules?


----------



## chartwell85

poimandres said:


> Indeed this is true. How do we cancel an order then? I just assumed they were like all of your other gimmicks a cost perk after your order was placed. In all actuality maybe it would be nice to give those of us who have supported you originally a free upgrade to the infinity.


 

 That might be something we will consider......


----------



## Poimandres

That would be nice I have purchased 2 450's and a 100 and now pre ordered the v2.


----------



## kugino

anyone know if v2 will work with iphones/ipads and the CCK, or will it still draw too much power?


----------



## vhsownsbeta

chartwell85 said:


> Telling your friends is against Head-Fi's rules?


 
  
 We probably need clarification from a moderator, but;
  
_"*Affiliate links* from Amazon, Indiegogo and other sites (eg: Free iPads etc.) where you get a discount or payment when people buy or pledge for things after clicking the link are forbidden. We are not a means to get gear for free or make money for nothing."_
  
http://www.head-fi.org/a/terms-of-service
  
 EDIT: I'm sure a lot of us share our interest almost entirely with people on this forum. Convincing people IRL to spend $225 on something that laptop/phone etc 'already does' can be a hard sell. And that is what it feels like, salesmanship.
  
 I can see the business acumen in this decision, and I am not trying to give you a hard time, but I think you can expect a negative reaction from some people...


----------



## AxelCloris

So I'm a bit confused. There's a $1 reserve to hold you place in line, that makes sense, but why is shipping needed to hold your place? I was going to reserve a slot in the final batch because I'm ok with putting down $1 to hold a spot but paying shipping doesn't seem necessary for that to happen.
  
 The idea that if we wanted to get an Infinity or SE we'd have to refer people also makes me hesitant. I'd be interested in switching from my GO SE to a GO v2 SE but there's no guarantee that that I'd get enough referrals online for that to happen. I'd want a sure thing that I could get the model I want and that makes it harder to jump.
  
 And do those who do eventually get the Infinity/SE bump have to pay to move to the next tier? What would the price differences between the various levels be?
  
 Honestly I had no idea about most of these details until I read the posts here. I inferred that the Infinity and SE versions would be unlocked at a later date.


----------



## vhsownsbeta

axelcloris said:


> So I'm a bit confused. There's a $1 reserve to hold you place in line, that makes sense, but why is shipping needed to hold your place? I was going to reserve a slot in the final batch because I'm ok with putting down $1 to hold a spot but paying shipping doesn't seem necessary for that to happen.
> 
> The idea that if we wanted to get an Infinity or SE we'd have to refer people also makes me hesitant. I'd be interested in switching from my GO SE to a GO v2 SE but there's no guarantee that that I'd get enough referrals online for that to happen. I'd want a sure thing that I could get the model I want and that makes it harder to jump.
> 
> ...


 

 I am confused too. At the bottom of the 'specifications' page on the V2 website it mentioned a MSRP of $399 for the Infinity. 'MSRP' infers that the item will be available to be purchased.
  
 Then we are told that Infinity/SE are only available via referral.
  
 Now on the specifications page the Infinity MSRP is $499...


----------



## kugino

can't believe people still want to play LH's games. sit. bark. good boy.


----------



## chartwell85

kugino said:


> can't believe people still want to play LH's games. sit. bark. good boy.


 

 Not sure what game you're referring to?


----------



## Currawong

chartwell85 said:


> vhsownsbeta said:
> 
> 
> > Infinity & Signature Editions, will these be released as entirely separate preorders, or as upgrades to existing V2 preorders?
> ...


 
  
 Affiliate linking, or posting any kind of link for the sake of receiving benefits is not something we allow, since we have strict rules about declaring affiliation and Member of the Trade status. We also wouldn't want people spamming about it all over the forums. Maybe make it a "Post on twitter or Facebook" thing?


----------



## chartwell85

currawong said:


> Affiliate linking, or posting any kind of link for the sake of receiving benefits is not something we allow, since we have strict rules about declaring affiliation and Member of the Trade status. We also wouldn't want people spamming about it all over the forums. Maybe make it a "Post on twitter or Facebook" thing?


 

 It is a post on twitter or share on FB link coming from our LH Labs website.  Posting a link on head-fi is something that we are not endorsing.


----------



## Poimandres

Regardless I believe that I would like to cancel my order, am I able to do this by logging back into your website?


----------



## chartwell85

poimandres said:


> Regardless I believe that I would like to cancel my order, am I able to do this by logging back into your website?




For sure. You can open a ticket and the CSR team will take care of you as soon as they can.


----------



## 520RanchBro

Damn I have no audiophile friends so no Infinity for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Might still go in on this, might wait it out for a used one to pop up. I was hoping we would be able to choose the edition later on in the ordering process. Only one of my friends has spent even more than $40 on headphones so I have no chance at getting one.


----------



## bhazard

The balanced option and gain switch is awesome. I'm in.


----------



## doctorjazz

I'm missing this (again)...don't see the thread or email that mentions the GO SE V2 being sold OR a perk for getting other backers. That's a fairly nutty way to do things imo. I have the GO SE (V1 as of now, I guess), really like it, seems the case and converter chip are upgraded, and the ability to go balanced (which the regular GO V2 also has). Not sure if I'd go for it, been going for too much lately, but don't even see how I have the opiion to do it. LH labs strikes again!!!!


----------



## vhsownsbeta

doctorjazz said:


> I'm missing this (again)...don't see the thread or email that mentions the GO SE V2 being sold OR a perk for getting other backers. That's a fairly nutty way to do things imo. I have the GO SE (V1 as of now, I guess), really like it, seems the case and converter chip are upgraded, and the ability to go balanced (which the regular GO V2 also has). Not sure if I'd go for it, been going for too much lately, but don't even see how I have the opiion to do it. LH labs strikes again!!!!


 
  
 Infinity is a perk for signing up 3 other backers to the preorder.
  
 As far as I know the only official mention of an SE is the note in the bottom left of this comparison chart.
  

  
http://lhlabs.com/force/products-geek-out-v2/4028-geek-out-v2-discussion#63599


----------



## 520RanchBro

vhsownsbeta said:


> Infinity is a perk for signing up 3 other backers to the preorder.
> 
> As far as I know the only official mention of an SE is the note in the bottom left of this comparison chart.
> 
> ...



Just so people know, on the third page in that thread someone posted a code (it seems to be a referral code so I won't post it here) that nets you free shipping on the V2, save an extra $10.


Edit: Also did anyone see that Larry said he'll be using the GOV2 with the HE-6?!?


----------



## doctorjazz

I think I read somewhere that the SE would be offered at some point for purchase, but initially it is only available as stated with 3 other backers that you have referred. I really hate that as a requirement, but, it I read correctly, it will be available for those of us with non audiophile friends at some point.


----------



## AxelCloris

doctorjazz said:


> I think I read somewhere that the SE would be offered at some point for purchase, but initially it is only available as stated with 3 other backers that you have referred. I really hate that as a requirement, but, it I read correctly, it will be available for those of us with non audiophile friends at some point.


 
  
 I was under the impression that 3 referrals unlocked the Infinity. No idea if that's a free upgrade or if it's paid.
  
 Honestly I won't go for the V2 unless the SE is a sure thing for me. The standard Pulse didn't measure up to my SE so there's no point getting an Infinity GO V2 just for balanced output. My Wave will do that.


----------



## doctorjazz

axelcloris said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > I think I read somewhere that the SE would be offered at some point for purchase, but initially it is only available as stated with 3 other backers that you have referred. I really hate that as a requirement, but, it I read correctly, it will be available for those of us with non audiophile friends at some point.
> ...




I'd guess it unlocks the option, but if it is really an SE in the sense of the original Geek Out SE, I'd be shocked it they gave something they charged more than 2x as much for as a free upgrade. It is possible that it isn't quite the upgrade that that one was, or that they have learned enough and are set up enough that it doesn't cost as much now for them to upgrade, but I'm betting it is to unlock the option to upgrade. I'm with you as far as the Wave, have it coming as well, I'm as impatient as the next audiophile, but can't see spending on the V2 if it will just do SOME of what the Wave will do, in order to have that partial capability upgrade a bit sooner. But that's me.


----------



## chartwell85

doctorjazz said:


> I'd guess it unlocks the option, but if it is really an SE in the sense of the original Geek Out SE, I'd be shocked it they gave something they charged more than 2x as much for as a free upgrade. It is possible that it isn't quite the upgrade that that one was, or that they have learned enough and are set up enough that it doesn't cost as much now for them to upgrade, but I'm betting it is to unlock the option to upgrade. I'm with you as far as the Wave, have it coming as well, I'm as impatient as the next audiophile, but can't see spending on the V2 if it will just do SOME of what the Wave will do, in order to have that partial capability upgrade a bit sooner. But that's me.


 

 The GO V2 Infinity is a free upgrade once the shares are completed.  The SE might have a free upgrade route in the future as well.


----------



## jexby

chartwell85 said:


> The GO V2 Infinity is a free upgrade once the shares are completed.  The SE might have a free upgrade route in the future as well.


 
  
 now that FREE part should get some folks attention!
 cool.


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, but one has to have friends that are audiophiles; I have friends who look at me funny when they see what I'm doing (and my wife, scratching her head, wondering when it will end...)


----------



## chartwell85

doctorjazz said:


> OK, but one has to have friends that are audiophiles; I have friends who look at me funny when they see what I'm doing (and my wife, scratching her head, wondering when it will end...)


 

 Totally get it lol.....Best thing I can suggest doing is incorporating hashtags in your social posts.  For example, on Twitter use #audiophile #headphones #usbdac as just some examples to hit the target demo that would have interest in the product.  Same can be used on FB or IG.
  
 Just some simple suggestions that will be highly effective.


----------



## Audio Addict

chartwell85 said:


> Totally get it lol.....Best thing I can suggest doing is incorporating hashtags in your social posts.  For example, on Twitter use #audiophile #headphones #usbdac as just some examples to hit the target demo that would have interest in the product.  Same can be used on FB or IG.
> 
> Just some simple suggestions that will be highly effective.




I jumped in as well but I am not sure with all I am hearing it is a path for me.


----------



## KeithEmo

There seems to be a lot of confusion about what re-clockers and input buffers like this are _SUPPOSED_ to do.
  
 Back "in the bad old days", USB audio was done using something called "isochronous mode". In that mode, the computer controls the clocking, and there is a truly horrific amount of jitter present (by today's expectations). Most DACs back then used one or more "layers" of PLLs (phase locked loops) to "lock onto" the clock and create a clean new clock that was "locked" to the original. You then decode the signal using this new clean clock rather than the original. When you do it this way, each PLL "stage" reduces the jitter by some amount, so the more layers you use the better reduction you achieve, and so the better final result. (Most better DACs used dual PLLs.)
  
 Most modern USB DACs use "asynchronous mode". In this mode, the clocking is controlled by the DAC, and so the amount of jitter present _SHOULD_ depend _SOLELY_ on how good the USB input stage of the DAC is. (Note that the USB input stage of the DAC is _INTENDED_ to deal with relatively poor quality signals, and to eliminate any jitter or other flaws present on this signal _BEFORE_ passing them on to the internal circuitry, so there _SHOULD_ be no reason why re-clocking the USB signal should improve anything.) With PLLs, each PLL stage you add produces an additional improvement in signal quality, so adding more of them produces a cleaner signal after each one; with an asynchronous input, the clock is entirely discarded and replaced, and all that matters is the quality of the new clock... so repeating this multiple times isn't especially useful.
  
 There are now two popular types of re-clockers (that I know of). The first is a USB-to-S/PDIF "converter". These take a USB input, deliver a S/PDIF output, and re-clock the signal along the way. If your DAC has a poor USB input (or none), but a good S/PDIF input, then you can expect a major difference from a good USB-to-S/PDIF converter. (Note that these vary widely in terms of how well they actually work.)
  
 The other type of re-clocker is a USB-to-USB re-clocker. (In fact, what these really are is a good quality USB hub - since USB hubs all regenerate the signal anyway. What the device is is a good USB hub that _presumably_ puts out a better signal than the $9 one from Amazon.) Many of these devices also clean up the DC supply voltages on the USB line and/or provide galvanic isolation, both of which may help reduce noise on the lines - which can creep into some DACs and find its way into the audio.
  
 The point I was getting to with this rather long explanation is that, if your DAC already has a good USB input section, then adding a re-clocker isn't going to make any difference. The only way adding a USB re-clocker is  going to help is if the USB input section on your DAC isn't good enough to work with a poor quality USB signal, in which case the re-clocker might allow it to do a better overall job (by doing part of its job_ for_ it). Likewise, adding another buffer stage, or a dozen of them, really isn't the point.... the point is the overall performance of the USB stage. (If one with no buffer worked perfectly to begin with, then adding a dozen buffers wouldn't make it work _more_ perfectly. It's not like adding a buffer is automatically going to improve something... it will only help if there's something that needs improving.)
  
 You also need to remember the "weakest link theory"..... If the USB input of your DAC has a poor quality clock, and it has a lot of intrinsic jitter, then there's_ NOTHING_ that a re-clocker can do to fix that - because the nice super-clean re-clocked signal it generates is just going to get messed up again when it passes through that lousy USB input stage.
  
 The sum of what you should take away from this is that, IF your DAC has a poorly performing USB input section, a re-clocker _MIGHT_ offer you some improvement - or it might not. And, if your DAC already has an excellent USB input section, then a USB re-clocker should _NOT_ make any difference.
  
 To get back to the original subject..... adding a fancier buffer may make a huge difference, or none at all, and all that matters is how the entire DAC performs in the end. (And, to put it bluntly, it doesn't really matter _how_ it works - all that matters is _how well_ it works. So, listen to it, read reviews, but avoid by being impressed by cool-sounding technical yakkety yak about how it _should _sound better. It's _only_ "a big feature win"_ if it actually makes the DAC sound better_.)
  
 Quote:


jexby said:


> 3L (USB) buffer seems to be a potential big feature win of GOv2 !
> 
> I've only seen 3L described on the Pulse before, but haven't seen any technical docs or papers explaining how it works.


----------



## AxelCloris

Dunno if I missed it before but some Signature Edition renders have been posted to the anniversary page.


----------



## Za Warudo

I have issues with music stuttering once in a while using my GO 450, this has happened with both my computer and my Galaxy S4.  Anyone else ever experienced this problem?


----------



## jbr1971

za warudo said:


> I have issues with music stuttering once in a while using my GO 450, this has happened with both my computer and my Galaxy S4.  Anyone else ever experienced this problem?


 
  
 This could be an issue with the buffer settings being too low, or the computer being busy with other higher priority operations at the same time.
  
 Try to note everything you are doing/everything running on the computer the next time it happens.
  
 Jody


----------



## Za Warudo

jbr1971 said:


> This could be an issue with the buffer settings being too low, or the computer being busy with other higher priority operations at the same time.
> 
> Try to note everything you are doing/everything running on the computer the next time it happens.
> 
> Jody


 
 My computer is recently built with 8GB memory, plus I don't have any memory intensive apps running while playing music (using Foobar2k).  Music doesn't stutter with my desktop DAC.  It also happens with my smartphone (via UAPP) so I'm not sure it's due to my computer.


----------



## 520RanchBro

za warudo said:


> My computer is recently built with 8GB memory, plus I don't have any memory intensive apps running while playing music (using Foobar2k).  Music doesn't stutter with my desktop DAC.  It also happens with my smartphone (via UAPP) so I'm not sure it's due to my computer.


 

 Check what the default Bitrate is on your computer for music playback. When I first used my 450 with my macbook it had set at 384000 and once I moved set it at 44100, everything was fine. Not sure with the smartphone though.


----------



## Za Warudo

520ranchbro said:


> Check what the default Bitrate is on your computer for music playback. When I first used my 450 with my macbook it had set at 384000 and once I moved set it at 44100, everything was fine. Not sure with the smartphone though.


 
 On the LH Control Panel I set the buffer size to max 8192 samples, then set Foobar to output to DS: Speakers (Geekout), and max out buffer length on it.  I still get stutters and glitches.  I would get a period of time where there are no problems, then followed by a period with lots of glitches.


----------



## vhsownsbeta

Just a heads up regarding the Geek Out V2 campaign (I know this is a Pulse thread but there have been a number of posts about the V2 reorder here already). LH have quietly rescinded the 'free shipping' offer for people who preorder V2 by using your referral code.


----------



## chartwell85

vhsownsbeta said:


> Just a heads up regarding the Geek Out V2 campaign (I know this is a Pulse thread but there have been a number of posts about the V2 reorder here already). LH have quietly rescinded the 'free shipping' offer for people who preorder V2 by using your referral code.


 
  
 We did? First I heard of it and I'm the one who created it.


----------



## vhsownsbeta

chartwell85 said:


> We did? First I heard of it and I'm the one who created it.




According to a support thread with Gina. I am happy to be corrected if this is not the case.


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

Wow on all three threads?


----------



## chartwell85

vhsownsbeta said:


> According to a support thread with Gina. I am happy to be corrected if this is not the case.


 

 We originally offered free shipping at the launch of the campaign if you referred friends who pre-order the Geek Out V2 .  If you racked up the referrals from this, you're all set to go with shipping.  However, based on feedback we received, people wanted referrals to go towards their Geek Out V2 Infinity FREE upgrade instead.  With the latest iteration of the referral program, we've incorporated this request and that same code will now be used since it allows us to track the referrals and offer the option of either free shipping or free upgrades for those that accumulated them.  It boils down to the time you ordered and the referral offer that was available at the time.  Regardless, we'll happily honor whatever choice you want as long as you've met the reqs.  
  
 Hope this helps. 
  
 I'm only going to post it in this thread to avoid hitting every other thread so please refer people here if they have questions.....


----------



## vhsownsbeta

chartwell85 said:


> We originally offered free shipping at the launch of the campaign if you referred friends who pre-order the Geek Out V2 .  If you racked up the referrals from this, you're all set to go with shipping.  However, based on feedback we received, people wanted referrals to go towards their Geek Out V2 Infinity FREE upgrade instead.  With the latest iteration of the referral program, we've incorporated this request and that same code will now be used since it allows us to track the referrals and offer the option of either free shipping or free upgrades for those that accumulated them.  It boils down to the time you ordered and the referral offer that was available at the time.  Regardless, we'll happily honor whatever choice you want as long as you've met the reqs.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> I'm only going to post it in this thread to avoid hitting every other thread so please refer people here if they have questions.....




Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## chartwell85

vhsownsbeta said:


> Thanks for the clarification.


 

 Indeed!  Anything else you guys need I'm a PM or forum post away


----------



## AxelCloris

I'm not sure this is what Larry and Gavin had in mind when they launched the portable Geek Out but it certainly makes for a fun hotel stay. Add on top the Lou Malnati's that I just ordered and tonight is going to be excellent.


----------



## chartwell85

axelcloris said:


> I'm not sure this is what Larry and Gavin had in mind when they launched the portable Geek Out but it certainly makes for a fun hotel stay. Add on top the Lou Malnati's that I just ordered and tonight is going to be excellent.


 
 Sweet setup brotha!!!


----------



## doctorjazz

axelcloris said:


> I'm not sure this is what Larry and Gavin had in mind when they launched the portable Geek Out but it certainly makes for a fun hotel stay. Add on top the Lou Malnati's that I just ordered and tonight is going to be excellent.




Can you go through what is hooked to what for us not in the know? Sure looks sweet!


----------



## uncola

he has his setup listed in his sig.  lps4 powering geek out signature edition as dac only feeding a violectric v181 amp


----------



## doctorjazz

Read his sig, still have no clue what's hooked up, call me slow...


----------



## CEE TEE

He is using a big power supply to power a Geek Out signature edition with a cable from the Geek Out line out jack into the amp. So great power to Geek Out and nice DAC signal to a bigger amp for driving his headphones even better than the Geek Out could do with it's built-in amp. I found that you need a resolving amp to pass the signal through from Geek Out or you can lose headstage/imaging. You can gain dynamics/punch from a bigger amp or use it to tweak sound/stage characteristics. Amps can sound different in a variety of ways...


----------



## Za Warudo

I thought the GO has no real line out ?


----------



## doctorjazz

Same here, how does one go line out from the GO Special Edition? And, I'm connected to a Vaunix Lab Brick as the source for my Geek Out Special Edition, any recommendations on a better power supply? (I've still never solved the volume issue either, only volume working on my PC is the slider in the LH app...can't even get sound out of the powered speakers of my PC, must be setting issues, but have no clue how to fix it).


----------



## miceblue

miceblue said:


> Master volume affects the 9018K2M digital volume, analogue slider affects the LH 64-bit digital volume. Analogue is kind of a misleading term.
> 0 dB master volume = bit-perfect signal and the analogue slider should only work the volume in this configuration; at less than 0 dB master volume, the analogue control doesn't do anything.




So just have the master and analogue volume sliders at 0 dB/maximum. It's essentially a variable line out system if you have 0 dB master slider and adjust the analogue sliders.


----------



## AxelCloris

Miceblue is correct. If you set all GO volume settings to -0 then it outputs bit perfect to an amp. Then I do volume control on the Violectric.

As for volume issues, I don't touch the GO volume at all when it's set up this way. I keep it maxed and let my amp handle any adjustments. If you're looking for a good power supply for the GO check out the Schiit Wyrd. I'd use that if I didn't already have an LPS4.


----------



## Za Warudo

But isn't that still double-amping since the signal has to go through the GO amp before going to the other amp?


----------



## Poimandres

It is as there is no Lineout.


----------



## Kwangsun

Can any of you tell me if there is anything special about the short USB cable that comes with the Geek Out? I'm assuming that it's just a regular USB extension cable. I need to pick one up as for some strange reason my Geek Out 1000 didn't come with it in the box.  Will any regular USB extension cable do?


----------



## Kwangsun

Had to ask cause I know that Light Harmonics make cables and felt that maybe some of that cable brilliance rubbed off on their USB extension cable for the Geek Out. Also, I ask cause they had a special name for this extension cable. Slacker was it?


----------



## doctorjazz

Slacker came with the original Geek Out, but most didn't find it anything special...I use an Audioquest version.


----------



## CEE TEE

Yep: Audioquest or Mediabridge short cables seem to connect better PLUS the Slacker cable turns your Geek Out upside down.


----------



## Kwangsun

they're quite expensive. I'd like the 6 inch mediabridge cable, but can't seem to get them where I am without paying close to 20 dollars.  
 Wouldn't USB 3.0 cables work better though? just wondering


----------



## Kwangsun

Okay, forget the USB 3.0. Is the Audioquest cable worth the money though? Pretty expensive. Trying to decide between the Mediabridge and the Audioquest. Both are nice but the Audioquest is 3 times the money.


----------



## jbr1971

za warudo said:


> I thought the GO has no real line out ?


 
  
 On the GO v1's the 47 Ohm output is for higher impedance cans, and is the line out.
  
 Jody


----------



## CEE TEE

kwangsun said:


> Okay, forget the USB 3.0. Is the Audioquest cable worth the money though? Pretty expensive. Trying to decide between the Mediabridge and the Audioquest. Both are nice but the Audioquest is 3 times the money.


 
 Honestly, I have both and have not compared them to see if there is any difference in sound or connectivity but they are both better than the slacker (except the slacker is a nice blue).  Mediabridge is like $6 and Audioquest is $16.  Get the Mediabridge and if it doesn't connect well for some reason, then have an upgrade path to try the Audioquest.


----------



## zerodeefex

Do you want the shortest USB cable that makes your stack more compact and don't care about price? Get the Audioquest.
  
 Do you want to save money and don't care if your adapter is a few inches longer? Get the Mediabridge.
  
 No difference in practice. You're seriously overthinking it.


----------



## jcwc

kwangsun said:


> Had to ask cause I know that Light Harmonics make cables and felt that maybe some of that cable brilliance rubbed off on their USB extension cable for the Geek Out. Also, I ask cause they had a special name for this extension cable. Slacker was it?


 
  
 I think the Slacker is some cheap generic USB extension cord that LH got from a 3rd party. They didn't make or design it.


----------



## doctorjazz

So, ages ago I jumped in (as I did for many perks) for a Lightspeed 1G Micro cable, seemed like a good idea at the time. I don't think I was quite aware of what I ordered (my fault, of course). I never got it, so recently I sent in a ticket, and just got it a few days ago. It is basically a microusb to usb cable. I'm trying to figure out: What is it for? Is it OTG? If so, could be used for an Android source (though I've never been able to get otg to work on my HTC M8). Is it just what it seems? A yellow cable microusb to usb? It would basically be a fancy way to transfer music from my PC to my Pono or phone if that were the case. Any ideas?


----------



## Lceaucx

It's so that you can use your geek wave (I assumed you backed one?) as an external dac for your computer, like how you would use your geek out


----------



## doctorjazz

The Geek Out can't be connected this way, need the female connector of the Slacker or similar..this is actually what I thought I'd be able to do with this. I do have a Wave coming (whenever that happens), it would need to just connect out from a micro usb into a usb. Many Preamps and DA converters do this now (My Peachtree Grandpre will take usb, I believe), but it is kind of odd, seems to me...


----------



## Kwangsun

Ordered a number of Mediabridge cables. Good stuff!


----------



## miceblue

LightSpeed = Lightspeed 10G now and can be single cable (USB B-USB A) or split (USB B-dual USB A)
LightSpeed 1G = Single cable
LightSpeed 2G = Split cable
LightSpeed Micro = Single cable (microUSB-USB A)
LightSpeed Slacker/1G extender cable = Single cable (female USB A-male USB A)


----------



## pearljam50000

Sorry for my stupid question, but when i disconnect my K550 from the Geek Out, there's a "thud" or "pop" (i don't know how to describe it)
 it also happens when i shut down the computer and the Geek Out is still connected with the headphones plugged in(but not as loud)
 What is the best way to disconnect the headphones and\or Geek Out from the computer but avoiding this noise?
 Thanks.


----------



## tvnosaint

Im dying to hear the V2. The old 450 is still amazing me. It drives the He560 just beautifully. Better base response than I get from the Lyr with any of the 5 types of tubes ive put in it so far. Not as loud of course but plenty loud enough as long as they are plugged into the .47 side. weird.
 Someday i'll be comparing it to the pulse and the V2 and the lyr with the HGs ...but for now I can't recommend it enough as a price performer.


----------



## uncola

haha I also drive my he560 from a geek out 450 sometimes.  it's great and gets loud enough.  added a schiit wyrd and it's even better.


----------



## doctorjazz

Reading a bit on the LH site, now I feel bad I didn't go for the GO Special Edition V2, or whatever they call it...have the V1, it really, really sounds good...


----------



## tvnosaint

^^dont worry Doc. If LH stays true to form you'll get another chance.


----------



## doctorjazz

I think I'd go for it...the problem with the way they do it, they'll have 7 available, and offer them at 3AM Eastern time, so they'll be gone when I wake up. At least, judging from many other limited releases (but, to be fair, I did manage to get one of the GO V1 SE's).


----------



## tvnosaint

I struggled with this one for a full minute. I have a go450 and my primary hps are the He560 and the zmf's vibro. Both really get loud enough for quiet nights but there are a lot of noisy nights here and I felt the added power was an incentive as much as new implementations. And I was duped by the $1 reservation .


----------



## Hawaiiancerveza

Selling my GO450 if anyone is interested.  I'm moving... need the money.


----------



## CEE TEE

Had some mini-meet impressions...I can now verify with a Geek Out V2 prototype in-house (on loan).  This V2 can only do 1000, not 100/1000 like the production units will be able to do.  This one says on the 3D-printed case, “PROTOTYPE EP2 2015-05-01 6 of 25”.
  
 My impressions here are mostly with UERM and switching back and forth between units.  I think both V1 and V2 pair really well with the UERM...I also now have the FitEar TG!334 for a bassier/fun alternative.  With UERM I prefer the FRM Geek Out filter and with the TG!334, the TCM.  Differences are slight but seem to be in upper mids/low treble, just a touch.  At times I used HD800 (to test sub-bass, for example).
  
*Source:* MacBook Air, Audirvana+, High-Res files or Redbook. 
 Used Apricorn cable with 5V pin covered and Anker external battery power for Geek Outs.
*Headphones:* mostly UERM, straight out of the units.  0.47 ohm output. FRM filter. Easiest to pick out differences.  Also HD800 out of 47ohm output (modded with foam and shelf liner).
*Amp:*  I did try both V1 450 and V2 1000 out of my Leck when I compared them to the ODAC. (Both GOs stomped the ODAC with air and resolution. Time to finally sell ODAC.)
  
*V2:* Biggest differences in sound from the V1? More treble extension and more resolution with V2- so definitely more air...seems a little brighter compared to V1 because of the extension & resolution. Vocals are closer and more fleshed out with resolution. You can hear the reverb in the space better with V2, there is also more layering from front to back in the headstage. Mids- neither V1/V2 are really “dry” but the V2 sounds a touch “wet” or sweeter compared to V1.  Not sure if this comes from the resolution or the extension up top. The extra treble can be just a touch "hissy" with UERM in a very small/narrow-sounding peak with my sibilance vocal test tracks...but not on my other phones so may be hitting a treble peak on UERM? Overall smoothness comes out through more resolution instead of top-end roll-off or blunted detail. Don’t really hear sub-bass with either V1 or V2 or ODAC > UERM/HD800.
  
*V1* sounds a little drier, warmer in presentation, less resolution. Seems like more bass/slam on the V1 450 while listening to Massive Attack’s Angel or Hell Freezes Over Hotel California at times because of the warmer presentation and difference in resolution/presentation. The individual voices may sound more separate due to less resolution in between louder sounds.  Headstage does seem a bit more like a stage with V1, though both sound mostly “in the head” with UERM.  Both are in the head, but the V2 puts you definitely inside the mix.  Listed factors can make it a little easier to pick out individual guitar strings and voices on V1 and can be perceived as having some more individual weight or dynamics. Do you think of the overall dynamics of the entire presentation or do you concentrate on singular voices within the mix to establish the dynamics of a piece of gear?  Depends how you slice and dice this or if you are doing gear comparos vs. just enjoying music overall.  Will get differing opinions on this I think.  I’ve been trying to pick some of these aspects apart by “zooming in” & also “stepping back” while listening.  Some people like the Sennheiser HD800 “away from stage presentation” and some like the Grado “tripping over the cables on the stage” presentation. This is less overt, but within a headstage, there are some differences between V1/V2.
  
 V1 has some slight noise floor with UERM, so will definitely have some noise with sensitive IEMs.  I usually use GO into Leck when I use UERM with GO 450.  Gives me less noise and a physical pot so I don’t have to use the laptop buttons.  The V2 is a 1000 prototype, slight hiss with it as well but very low and production V2 will have gain buttons and be adjustable for either 100/1000 or 100/450/1000 for the Infinity version..
  
 V2 is a bit more "in your face" due to treble/dynamics/being in the middle of the stage, but it is impressive and engaging. More resolution and air, more layering in 3D space.  You may like one or the other depending upon phones you have, preferences, or other factors listed.  You may want to keep both V1 and V2 if you can swing it until you know what you naturally want to grab when you want to listen.
  
 Will I ever want to use my 720 or 1000 if I have a V2+?  *Right now I think I will sell all Geek Outs, get a V2+ or V2+ Infinity for the three gain settings.*  V2+ will do 100/1000 gain. What also clinches it for me is the V2+ version has internal battery- I don’t need the Apricorn cable & Anker external battery for use with MacBook or iPhone.  Just Velcro.­­
  
 Both V1 450 Production & V2 Prototype (5/1/2015) straight into UERM impress me. Both show that the UERM can do great bass.  V1- still so good, versatile, a killer value, warmer, bit more bass impact.
  
 The V1 has is a smooth/refined sound with good resolution/tonality. Slightly farther away presentation of vocals in headstage, slightly more relaxed in resolution/top-end, some more bass impact overall (somewhat due to tonal balance). V1 is potentially less fatiguing than V2 depending upon preferences/phones/recordings.  Remember the filter choices for slight tuning. V1 has “Solid” factor and does little wrong…a lot well.  V2 has “Wow” factor and does some stuff even better in resolution/upper FR.
  
 Edit:  Pics or it didn't happen (though some of you might have seen a video)

 (The Mini-Schiit stack is there to do some Sonic Frontiers TransDAC/Assemblage 1 testing tomorrow.)


----------



## AustinValentine

cee tee said:


> Spoiler: [All the awesome CEE TEE impressions here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Great impressions! 
  
 Tangentially-related Q: Does Zerodeefex have his opamps swapped out for 627s? I wasn't sure if Bill-P did that or not before selling it to him.


----------



## CEE TEE

Nope:  His opamps are AD 844AN.  Buffers:  AD847JN.  I'm running out of time today, will have to listen to them sometime this week.


----------



## AustinValentine

cee tee said:


> Nope:  His opamps are AD 844AN.  Buffers:  AD847JN.  I'm running out of time today, will have to listen to them sometime this week.


 
  
 Very cool! Thanks. The stock opamps aren't very bad at all. The TransDAC is a hell of a unit, especially considering how much they generally go for.


----------



## CEE TEE

Here are my old pics of Geek Out SE comparo and the reasons why I am excited about battery-powered V2+ version.  No Apricorn cable and external battery pack.  I already have an external HDD hanging off the computer if not streaming Tidal.
  
 Going back and forth, V2+ is also smoother up top even though more extended and present.  I will be selling all three of mine in prep for the V2+.


----------



## AxelCloris

cee tee said:


> Here are my old pics of Geek Out SE comparo and the reasons why I am excited about battery-powered V2+ version.  No Apricorn cable and external battery pack.  I already have an external HDD hanging off the computer if not streaming Tidal.
> 
> Going back and forth, V2+ is also smoother up top even though more extended and present.  I will be selling all three of mine in prep for the V2+.


 
  
 I see 4 GO in the first photo, so you're selling all 3 non-SE models or do you only have 3 and you're selling the SE as well?


----------



## vhsownsbeta

CEE TEE: I may have missed it, but did you directly compare V1SE to V2? If so, what were your impressions?
  
 Quote:


cee tee said:


>


 
  
 Slightly off topic, but that is one towering pile of schiit


----------



## doctorjazz

Also curious about the SE V1 vs V2, but does anyone actually have a V2 to really compare?


----------



## CEE TEE

axelcloris said:


> I see 4 GO in the first photo, so you're selling all 3 non-SE models or do you only have 3 and you're selling the SE as well?


 
 I borrowed the V1 SE from zerodeefex for a month or so and found it VERY subtly nicer than V1 450 in imaging and also a little more elegant/polite than 450.  
 The V2 is such a difference from V1 that I would rather have V2 standard than V1 SE.
*I have 3 V1 GOs and yes, I now plan to sell them all and shoot for a V2+ or V2+ Infinity Version (all three gain settings: 100/450/1000).*
 I think it sounds better- more resolution/layering/upper presence and extension/smoother top-end plus I am done with the extra battery and cable with GO. 
  


> CEE TEE: I may have missed it, but did you directly compare V1SE to V2? If so, what were your impressions?


 


doctorjazz said:


> Also curious about the SE V1 vs V2, but does anyone actually have a V2 to really compare?


 
 I don't think I made any public comparisons...I returned the V1 SE a month or so before getting the V2 to try. But I don't feel the need to since V2 delta is larger than V1 vs. V1 SE to me.


----------



## CEE TEE

vhsownsbeta said:


> Slightly off topic, but that is one towering pile of schiit


 
 Hahaha, yeah...I had to borrow the Modi2U and Magni2U to compare to Vali and Magni 1 and Magni 2 that I own.  The Wyrd I own too. Think I posted Magni2 vs. Magni2U impressions somewhere. 
*OT:*  I gave back Magni 1, Modi2U, Magni2U to friends.  I currently have Wyrd, Vali, Magni2, Magni2U (grabbed one used).  Will probably keep just Wyrd & Magni2U because of my other gear.


----------



## pearljam50000

Can you compare Magni 2 Uber and Vali to Geek Out V2 amp section?
With HD800 if possible.
Thanks!


----------



## doctorjazz

Sounds good, glad you're loving the V2. I'd actually rate the GO SE V1 higher than I get the impression you do, think it really sounds great (better than my Centrance LX M8, for instance). Haven't heard the V2 so I can't comment on the comparitive SQ between the generations. I do have a tricked out Wave coming, which I'm expecting should have similar SQ to the GO SE V2 (figuring the inner workings are more or less the same, aside from the extra functionality of the Wave, as a DAP and the other bells and whistles offered), so I'm not worried about it, just have to sit and wait. Likely will sell my GO 1000 and GO SE V1 at some point (never do get around to selling stuff that's sitting around, even though I really should...).
Thanks for the response, though. Enjoy the new toys!



cee tee said:


> axelcloris said:
> 
> 
> > I see 4 GO in the first photo, so you're selling all 3 non-SE models or do you only have 3 and you're selling the SE as well?
> ...


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

With these...got a bit excited with my fully tricked out Wave also...


----------



## CEE TEE

pearljam50000 said:


> Can you compare Magni 2 Uber and Vali to Geek Out V2 amp section?
> With HD800 if possible.


 
 I will when I can, I have to do with GO V2 > amps > UERM so I will also try quickly with HD800.  (I didn't test much because I plan on using PWD DAC > Eddie Current Black Widow amp that I have on order for my HD800.) 
  


doctorjazz said:


> Sounds good, glad you're loving the V2. I'd actually rate the GO SE V1 higher than I get the impression you do, think it really sounds great (better than my Centrance LX M8, for instance). Haven't heard the V2 so I can't comment on the comparitive SQ between the generations. I do have a tricked out Wave coming, which I'm expecting should have similar SQ to the GO SE V2 (figuring the inner workings are more or less the same, aside from the extra functionality of the Wave, as a DAP and the other bells and whistles offered), so I'm not worried about it, just have to sit and wait. Likely will sell my GO 1000 and GO SE V1 at some point (never do get around to selling stuff that's sitting around, even though I really should...).
> Thanks for the response, though. Enjoy the new toys!


 
 Yes, going back and forth before I have to give back the proto...the V2 grows on me even more. This is a bit in contrast to the SE (I was not that disappointed to return the SE since I still have the 450).
 The V2 is making me feel okay selling my V1 GOs.  (Plus ODAC, for sure.)
 V1 450 and V1 SE are still great units and I think showed what was possible in the space.  Now it is already getting that much better and that's a good thing. We want stuff that does a bunch of things great and nothing annoying.
 In this category, V2 does what the V1 and V1 SE did:  perform in a way that we end up really happy with for all of the constraints with the form factor.  Surprisingly good.
 As it turns out, when you add the adapters and the Apricorn cable and the external battery- it is just too kludgy with Geek Outs for me.
 Increase performance with V2 and add the battery for the real promises of the unit?  Yeah. It's the fulfillment of the features we want.
  
 What would I still want for Geek Outs if I had all of my hopes and dreams realized?

Physical volume control on the unit (Apple discrete volume steps are way too large.  Either too quiet or too loud too often.)
Awesomifier- the crossfeed in the original firmware was like a poor-man's semi-DSP that was pretty nice.
Way to connect a strap easily to GO for piggy-backing to a device (because 3M strips won't hold on the leather phone case I now use, especially with the heat generated by the phone).
  


m-i-c-k-e-y said:


> With these...got a bit excited with my fully tricked out Wave also...


 
 I am hedging my bets and have different usage needs too...I pre-bought a Wave 32 and a Wave X128.  GO V2 has me excited about the Waves as well.
  
 Something is gonna sound good, be practical for my purposes, get used a LOT.  I'll sell the rest.


----------



## doctorjazz

Actually got the CEntrance LX M8 because it had the volume control and seemed more flexible to use (really never used the awsomefier when it was still part of the firmware, prefer the filter choices myself), but, find the GO SE V1 better sounding AND more reliable, have had tons of trouble with the LX M8, returned it twice already, and still can't get it to work well (could be me, but the GO SE doesn't have the same problems, that I won't go into here, probably post in a bit on the appropriate forum). So, just Sittin' on the Dock of the Bay, passin' time waitin' for the Wave


----------



## vhsownsbeta

doctorjazz said:


> Actually got the CEntrance LX M8 because it had the volume control and seemed more flexible to use (really never used the awsomefier when it was still part of the firmware, prefer the filter choices myself), but, find the GO SE V1 better sounding AND more reliable, have had tons of trouble with the LX M8, returned it twice already, and still can't get it to work well (could be me, but the GO SE doesn't have the same problems, that I won't go into here, probably post in a bit on the appropriate forum). *So, just Sittin' on the Dock of the Bay, passin' time waitin' for the Wave*


 
  
 LOL


----------



## tvnosaint

Yeah me too, waiting for the basic wave. I just don't critically listen on the go so, like a car stereo, quality goods not totl. Still waiting for the pulse.....and now waiting for the V2. I opted for the straight dope on that as well because I listen to my library on my laptop on the porch. No need for the battery option. May be useful on vacation but not necessary at home. Waiting.....


----------



## matbhuvi

Finding it frustrating to make Mi3 recognize GO 720. Obviously, it is not powering GO when paired directly. Tried using a usb hub and Mi power bank connected the hub..GO just gets hot consuming the power. But, Mi3 refused to recognize the GO  . Even lollipop update didn't help..


----------



## wakka992

Hi guys, 
I got a couple of question about GO IEM 100 whose answere I haven't found in this enormous thread and in the net so I'll ask here:
- does both the jack avayable have 0.47 ohm impedance?
- do they both output max 100mW power?
- can they be used simultaneously? If yes, when used simultaneusly do they both output 100mW power?
- does GO IEM became as hot as GO 450-1000? Last time I checked some GO 450-1000 reached more than 60° under normal usage...
- besides IEM is GO 100 suitable for low impedance & sensible cans (like sennheiser momentum)?
- can you tell me please what is the maximum power draw of the GO IEM? Is it per chance 100mW as the name implies? I ask this because is important in a mobile perspective, used with OTG cable on smartphone, where che maximum current suppliable is 200mW. 

Thank you in advance for your patience answering me, 
Wakka992


----------



## MikeyFresh

wakka992 said:


> Hi guys,
> I got a couple of question about GO IEM 100 whose answere I haven't found in this enormous thread and in the net so I'll ask here:
> - does both the jack avayable have 0.47 ohm impedance?
> - do they both output max 100mW power?
> ...


 

 Here are the best answers I can give as an owner of the GO100 IEM:
  
 No, both output jacks are not .47 Ohm, one is, and the other is 47 Ohm for use with higher impedance 'phones.
  
 What they output as maximum power depends on the impedance they are driving.
  
 Yes both jacks can be used simultaneously, however the 100mW total output power is split/shared in that scenario.
  
 No the 100 IEM does not get as hot as the 450 or 1000, the 1000 gets the hottest being the highest powered, with the 450 and 100 progressively less hot, though still plenty warm due to running in Class A. How exactly warm is also a function of how loud you are listening, and the impedance you are driving. 
  
 Yes the 100 is suitable for other efficient 'phones, it has no problem with the Sennheiser HD558/598 for instance through the 47 Ohm tap. Your mileage may vary depending on what loudness levels you demand.
  
 I don't know what the maximum power draw is, but the 100 does work without the need of a y-split USB cable/external battery, with both the Motorola Nexus 6, and LG G2 for instance.


----------



## wakka992

Thanks Mikey, considering all your info I'll wait for geek out V2+ to be avayable in Europe.


----------



## wakka992

wakka992 said:


> Thanks Mikey, considering all your info I'll wait for geek out V2+ to be avayable in Europe.


 
 Hi guys, after all I ended buying geek out IEM.
 Works wonderfully with foobar, I just set volume to max on geekout suite and then adjust volume from foobar player.
 Anyone can guess why I can't get it working at all with android? I'm using Samsung Galaxy Tab Pro 8.4 and AQ dragonfly has always worked like a charm. Quite disappointed here, as I'd have used the geek primarily on the move with android otg.
 Already written a mail to the developer of Usb Audio Player Pro and LH labs on the matter...
 Thank you for your time


----------



## MikeyFresh

wakka992 said:


> Hi guys, after all I ended buying geek out IEM.
> Works wonderfully with foobar, I just set volume to max on geekout suite and then adjust volume from foobar player.
> Anyone can guess why I can't get it working at all with android? I'm using Samsung Galaxy Tab Pro 8.4 and AQ dragonfly has always worked like a charm. Quite disappointed here, as I'd have used the geek primarily on the move with android otg.
> Already written a mail to the developer of Usb Audio Player Pro and LH labs on the matter...
> Thank you for your time


 

 You might want to float that discussion on the Android thread, it can get complicated in terms of specific device and version of Android as far as what works and what doesn't.
  
 I had no trouble using the GO100 IEM with a Nexus 6, the testing was some time ago so I no longer remember which version of Android was in use, probably Kit Kat 4.4.
  
 It worked up to 16/48 with the stock music player, and 24/192 with either Hiby or UAPP (no DSD testing was done).
  
 The same was true some months earlier, no issues with an LG G2 running 4.3, with either the stock music player or UAPP (that device was not tested with Hiby).
  
 Neither the Nexus 6 nor the G2 needed a y-split cable and external battery, both powered the GO100 IEM using only a cheap StarTech OTG cable.


----------



## wakka992

@MikeyFresh
 this morning I sent the debug log from UAPP to the developer costumer service and I just received an email from UAPP:
  
"Thanks for the log. The DAC is recognized, but when the driver tries to use it, it reports a 'Connection timed out' error. If I recall correctly, this also happens on our Geek Out DAC (a different model) and have no idea if we can and how to solve it. You could still try with a powered USB hub in between if you have one, but the Geek Out's for some reason do not seem to be all that compatible with Android.

Kind regards"
  
So it's official that even the low power Geek Out doesn't always work on android otg, where instead rival dac such as dragonfly work like a charm.
I guess it's GeekOut V2+ or Chord Mojo for me then: I just didn't want an excuse to buy those one!
  
My wallet is gonna be lighter soon enough... 
Thanks for your help!


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## doctorjazz

I find the Android connection finicky, never could get otg to work with my HTC One.


----------



## matbhuvi

My Geek out usb connection got finicky. Not working properly. Has to be skewed at a particular angle to get it work. Wondering somehow the usb got bent and damaged some internal connection. Has anyone tried opening Geek out? Is this loose contact easy to fix?


----------



## doctorjazz

So here I am again, looking for help. Periodically, JRiver, which I use with my Geek Out Special Edition, crashes, and I can't get it to play music. I looked at the settings, can't find anything amiss (except that the only option for LH Labs is asio), but I get An error message whenever I try to play music. Happens when I try to play a track that is corrupted or bad. Any ideas?


----------



## sweetplastic

Same thing happens to me when my unit gets moved a little when plugged (by pulling the headphone cable for instance).
 My GO is plugged directly into my monitor USB port, and gets disconnected with the same error messages popping up when trying to play a file in Foobar or Musicbee. The solution is simple, it just takes to reseat the unit right and switch off - on the monitor. Works for me, it might be more of a hassle if your unit is plugged into your PC though.


----------



## doctorjazz

Happens that way for me as well, usually closing and reopening JRiver does the trick, if Nero need to reboot the computer. This time that didn't work either, reinstalled the GO firmware, now all get is white noise.


----------



## doctorjazz

So, I had to uninstall and reinstall PonoPlayer (JRiver), fixed the problem, but what a pain!


----------



## sweetplastic

I hear you, the USB connection is a bit too sensitive it seems. Guess one has to learn to live with it.
 After trying as you did re-installing drivers, closing - opening programs etc..., turning off then back on the monitor GO is connected to always fixes the issue. So this issue is surely AC (DC?) related, a tiny blimp in the current received by the unit must put it in sort of safe mode or something. Maybe someone more tech inclined willl chime in...


----------



## doctorjazz

I solved the problem of crashing when I change headphones or pull slightly by using an external amp, the GO just functions as a dac (I happen to really like the amps I have available). Still have it happen (but only occasionally) when it doesn't like a particular file, or sometimes if I change songs in the middle of the track. This past time nothing for it working except uninstalling/reinstalling JRiver. Such an annoying pain!


----------



## stuck limo

eliwankenobi said:


> Now you don't need a usb hub to use the geek out with cck and iphone!


 
  
 Can anyone identify this cable or send me a link to purchase this? I cannot find this type of cable. It's a USB Male > Female/Male. What is the actual name?


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

ask/PM the guy?


----------



## msz38

Why Geek 450 sounds better with laptop than with Ipod touch 6g ?


----------



## eliwankenobi

stuck limo said:


> Can anyone identify this cable or send me a link to purchase this? I cannot find this type of cable. It's a USB Male > Female/Male. What is the actual name?


 

Hello, it's a USB Y cable. You can find them for cheap at amazon. One here:

HIGHROCK 30cm USB 2.0 a Power Enhancer Y 1 Female to 2 Male Data Charge Cable Extension Cord https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00NIGO4NM/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_Hb5ExbJH5PGHF


----------



## stuck limo

eliwankenobi said:


> Hello, it's a USB Y cable. You can find them for cheap at amazon. One here:
> 
> HIGHROCK 30cm USB 2.0 a Power Enhancer Y 1 Female to 2 Male Data Charge Cable Extension Cord https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00NIGO4NM/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_Hb5ExbJH5PGHF


 
 I need a male that splits into a male / female. The one you sent me is a female to Male / Male. The one you sent is not the cable that is pictured. Please correct me if I'm wrong?


----------



## eliwankenobi

stuck limo said:


> I need a male that splits into a male / female. The one you sent me is a female to Male / Male. The one you sent is not the cable that is pictured. Please correct me if I'm wrong?




The cable that i have has two male plugs into one female plug. One of the plugs is data and power and the other is just power ( which plugs into a battery or usb charger for rxtra power).

This should be the cable you need if you want to make sure you can play your geekout out of your iphone.. Some other phones can do this without Y cables because they can supply enough power through usb...


----------



## stuck limo

eliwankenobi said:


> The cable that i have has two male plugs into one female plug. One of the plugs is data and power and the other is just power ( which plugs into a battery or usb charger for rxtra power).
> 
> This should be the cable you need if you want to make sure you can play your geekout out of your iphone.. Some other phones can do this without Y cables because they can supply enough power through usb...


 
  
 I need the phone powered from the external battery like the picture shows. I can play my V2 through my phone but that only works until the phone dies. The V2 drains the battery like crazy.
  
 I honestly think that cable shown in the picture is a custom job that doesn't exist on the market.
  
 I figured out the solution and will post my pic tomorrow sometime after I build this Frankenstein monster.


----------



## eliwankenobi

stuck limo said:


> I need the phone powered from the external battery like the picture shows. I can play my V2 through my phone but that only works until the phone dies. The V2 drains the battery like crazy.
> 
> I honestly think that cable shown in the picture is a custom job that doesn't exist on the market.
> 
> I figured out the solution and will post my pic tomorrow sometime after I build this Frankenstein monster.




No, it's not a custom job. The Y cable powers the GO450 from the battery and feeds the audio from the phone to the GO450.

There is no cable (that I know of) that also allows for powering back the phone... But this is mostly fault on the CCK adapter for iPhone.... If you want something that charges the phone while at the same time extracts the audio to the DAC.... Well, at that point you need a Geek Stream (I think its called like that)...


----------



## infer

For those interested, my amp/DAC Geek Out 100 connected to Note 4 (with Exynos, 6.0.1) directly through USB OTG works perfectly with no additional apps, settings, programs, and the sound seems great.

 Don't forget that apparently the sound is better when the phone/computer volume is 100% and you regulate it with the amp/DAC.


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

Yes, my Note 3 does it also.  Problem is (w/ my Note 3, and I think yours too) its limited to output 24/192 only (highest ASL - Android Sound Layer can get). Confirm it w/ GO output leds.
  
 If you want it to play DXD or DSD material w/o downsampling, you still need an app with built USB driver like UAPP, HibyMusic, NeutronMP etc.
  

  
 My Note 3 playing DSD128 via UAPP w/ my GO 1K confirming it receiving the DSD128 material/signal.


----------



## god-bluff

Hi don't know if anyone can help but I can't seem to get my geek out to work wth my new* Windows 10* laptop after using without problems on my now defunct windows 7 machine. It just shows under devices '*driver unavailable*' or '*unknown usb device (device descriptor request failed)* driver error'

The LH web site only seems to offer the v2.29 driver for windows and is this incompatable with the latest Windows ? Has anyone else had problems ?

Any help would be appreciated. I do love the sound of this device, *GO720* in my case. An amazing performance to pound option.

Cheers


----------



## m_i_c_k_e_y (Apr 30, 2017)

I you have installed Win10 with the Redstone update or newer, IT WILL NOT WORK.

MS has restructured the USB driver policy. "For security reasons" it must be verified by MS (for a fee of course). Non verified USB drivers will have thos errors.

LH have not done it yet (registered their usb drivers to MS). Best recourse for you is to install Win10 in an earlier version (and update...no install) or revert to 8 or 7.

Latest driver is 3.26 (link) but you will be having the same problems.


----------



## god-bluff (Apr 30, 2017)

Thank you for the reply. Unfortunately the GeekOut didn't work with the version of windows it came with and I have since updated hoping it might be the answer

I tried 3.26 but no, that didn't work, as  you stated.

Do you think that LH will register their drivers ? I believe they don't always provide the support they should do.

 It 'll be a shame if I cant use this great device which I am only just appreciating fully after a year or so of ownership for it's synergy with my relatively new HD600s

A shame for me and surely others who don't have the knowledge


----------



## doctorjazz

I'm using 10, it upgrades when it wants to. Am I OK with my Geek out SE v1 because I started with Windows 7?


----------



## m_i_c_k_e_y (Apr 30, 2017)

Yes that's the trick others are using. Basically:
- Install windows that is later than the red stone/anniversary version.
- Install drivers. When it's done, upgrade to newer version of Win10 using the update function.

In your case Doc, it falls within the premise. Too bad no more free upgrade from Win7 to Win10.

Old Win7 or 8 keys are still valid for newer Win10 installs however. 

While waiting for my Pulse. I had this setup in my office: Android Smartphone w/ a powered USB hub. USB portable HD drive and GO1K w/ HD600 attached to hub. UAPP as music player. 







No need a Win10 computer. Hope you get the idea.


----------



## god-bluff

m_i_c_k_e_y said:


> Yes that's the trick others are using. Basically:
> - Install windows that is later than the red stone/anniversary version.
> - Install drivers. When it's done, upgrade to newer version of Win10 using the update function.
> 
> ...




Not really (get the idea) looks a little complex to say the least but interesting.Interested in any method I can continue to use GO.

 I can see a powered USB hub and battery pack. How does the Geek out connect to DAP (?)/ phone via this.

_(Nice phones by the way My weapon of choice with Geek Out as stated above)_


----------



## m_i_c_k_e_y (May 2, 2017)

"Battery Pack" is a 2tb usb HD drive attached to power hub.

GO1K attached to powered hub.

HD600 attached to GO1k

Powered hub is connected to smartphone.

Underneath smartphone is a qi charging pad.


----------



## Roen

god-bluff said:


> Not really (get the idea) looks a little complex to say the least but interesting.Interested in any method I can continue to use GO.
> 
> I can see a powered USB hub and battery pack. How does the Geek out connect to DAP (?)/ phone via this.
> 
> _(Nice phones by the way My weapon of choice with Geek Out as stated above)_



It's always DAC -> Powered USB Hub -> OTG / Legacy Device Adapter -> Smartphone


----------



## stuck limo

doctorjazz said:


> I'm using 10, it upgrades when it wants to. Am I OK with my Geek out SE v1 because I started with Windows 7?





god-bluff said:


> Thank you for the reply. Unfortunately the GeekOut didn't work with the version of windows it came with and I have since updated hoping it might be the answer
> 
> I tried 3.26 but no, that didn't work, as  you stated.
> 
> ...



Why won't Driver 2.29 work for you guys? I know it works on Windows 10.


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

It depends on what version. From Red Stone/Anniversary Update and up, MS revised the driver policy. It must be "signed" by MS (using a unique/registered ID). If not it will not install.

Your drivers must be installed from a lower version to work.

Uprading to newer version thru online updates will retain the driver.

Remember installing unsigned drivers will be possible only if you're Win10 is earlier than Red Stone/Anniversary updates.


----------



## NinjaHamster

Are LH Labs still solvent? I have opened a couple of support tickets about a Pulse I have owed to me and getting gift certificates consolidated however there has been no response in ages ...


----------



## god-bluff

god-bluff said:


> Hi don't know if anyone can help but I can't seem to get my geek out to work wth my new* Windows 10* laptop after using without problems on my now defunct windows 7 machine. It just shows under devices '*driver unavailable*' or '*unknown usb device (device descriptor request failed)* driver error'
> 
> The LH web site only seems to offer the v2.29 driver for windows and is this incompatable with the latest Windows ? Has anyone else had problems ?
> 
> ...



Hooray!! All working fine on my laptop now. Not sure how or why but who cares I'm just glad I didn't sell it.  Over the moon because this is still a superb device, HD600 & DT990 both driven with ease.

(the extender/tail thingy is kaput however)


----------



## Condocondor

I have a Geekout 450 + iFi iPurifier2 complete portable rig for sale for only $100 over at the For Sale Forum:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/gee...onderful-portable-system-for-only-100.893238/


----------



## BaTou069

I just found my old Geek Out 720, moved home so i went through all of my old bags and found that one 
Tried it on my 2020 i7 13inch macbook pro and it works, but it's not performing perfectly
What I'm hearing are lags or holes where the sound is suddenly off and then returns in a matter of milliseconds
It's not a long pause but its certainly annoying
Does anyone know how I can get this thing to work without issues?

thanks


----------

